# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  للمشاركة .. ماذا تعرفون عن الجزائر؟

## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم ... أردت ان أعرف ماذا تعرفون عن بلدي " الجزائر " ..
ماذا تعرفون عن الجزائر ؟ 
ماذا تعرفون عن شعبها؟ 
ماذا تعرفون عن علمائها؟

----------


## الطيب صياد

*خاص بغير الجزائريين؟*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

لغير الجزائرين للجواب على السؤال 
وللجزائريين للتعريف ببلادهم و للتعقيب ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام 
يعايشك ربي 
علاش السؤال؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أردت التعريف ببلادي .. و رأيت ان السؤال أولا تم نعرف ببلادنا الحبيبة.. ان لم يكن هناك مانع .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و اللهِ من باب المشاركة بالرأي أقول:
التعريف بالجزائر - أو سأسمَّيه ( ترجمة للجزائر )، أرى أن يكون موزَّعًا في أبواب مختلفة، فمثلا باب خاص بجغرافية الجزائر و مناخاتها المتنوعة و تضاريسها و إعطاء صورة واضحة عن طبيعة الجزائر الجميلة بتلالها و صحرائها و سلاسلها الجبليَّة و باقي المناطق السياحية و الأماكن المشهورة التي ينتابها الزوار و المسافرون من الداخل و الخارج، و أذكر هنا: جرجرة، تيكجدة، الشريعة، الهقار، ....
ثم باب خاص بالجزائر في أعماق التاريخ، و في كتاب الإمام مبارك بن محمد الميليَّ معلومات ينبغي إيرادها هنا، 
ثم باب في الجزائر العربية المسلمة - و هي أهم ما في الترجمة، لأنه باب يحتوي على ذكر الدول الإسلامية التي تعاقبت على هذا القطر العزيز، و ذكر أعلام الجزائر من الفقهاء و المحدثين و اللغويين و المؤرخين و غيرهم، و الاهتمام بمن كان منهم منتصرا للطريقة المحمدية و السنة النبوية، و الإفاضة خاصةً في تراجم أهل الحديث الأوَّلينَ، و ذلك منثور في التواريخ القديمة، التي أرَّختْ للمغرب جميعًا، و لا يمكن الاستغناء عن التاريخ الثقافي للأستاذ الدكتور الجليل أبو القاسم سعد الله - حفظه الله -.
ثم باب للجزائر و كفاحها الإسلامي الرشيد للمستدمر الصليبي الفرنسي - أذله الله - و إبراز الحركة العلمية التي تخللت المسيرة الجزائرية أثناء هذه المرحلة المريرة، مع بيان منزلة علماء الجمعية الأيمة الفاضل الشرفاء: عبد الحميد بن باديس و البشير الإبراهيمي و إخوانهما مه علماء الإصلاح رحمهم الله تعالى.
ثم ذكر للعلماء المعاصرين أبي عبد المعزِّ فركوس و أبي أسامة الجزائري و عبد الغني عوسات و عز الدين الرمضاني و غيرهم في الداخل و الخارج.
.....و الكثير الكثير....
و لا أدري ما كان في حسبانك؟ و ما هو المشروع الذي اتخذْتيهِ لهذا الموضوع الجميل؟
فلعلي قد أسهمتُ برأي ، و الله الموفق و بارك الله فيكم. 
*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام 
> يعايشك ربي 
> علاش السؤال؟


أضحك الله سنك يا أختاه ... سبحان الله في بلد واحد وتختلف اللهجة ... أختك المحبة لك ...




> أردت التعريف ببلادي .. و رأيت ان السؤال أولا تم نعرف ببلادنا الحبيبة.. ان لم يكن هناك مانع .


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الالتفاتة الطيبة ، بارك الله فيك ، ولنا عودة للموضوع بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *و اللهِ من باب المشاركة بالرأي أقول:*
> *التعريف بالجزائر - أو سأسمَّيه ( ترجمة للجزائر )، أرى أن يكون موزَّعًا في أبواب مختلفة، فمثلا باب خاص بجغرافية الجزائر و مناخاتها المتنوعة و تضاريسها و إعطاء صورة واضحة عن طبيعة الجزائر الجميلة بتلالها و صحرائها و سلاسلها الجبليَّة و باقي المناطق السياحية و الأماكن المشهورة التي ينتابها الزوار و المسافرون من الداخل و الخارج، و أذكر هنا: جرجرة، تيكجدة، الشريعة، الهقار، ....*
> *ثم باب خاص بالجزائر في أعماق التاريخ، و في كتاب الإمام مبارك بن محمد الميليَّ معلومات ينبغي إيرادها هنا،* 
> *ثم باب في الجزائر العربية المسلمة - و هي أهم ما في الترجمة، لأنه باب يحتوي على ذكر الدول الإسلامية التي تعاقبت على هذا القطر العزيز، و ذكر أعلام الجزائر من الفقهاء و المحدثين و اللغويين و المؤرخين و غيرهم، و الاهتمام بمن كان منهم منتصرا للطريقة المحمدية و السنة النبوية، و الإفاضة خاصةً في تراجم أهل الحديث الأوَّلينَ، و ذلك منثور في التواريخ القديمة، التي أرَّختْ للمغرب جميعًا، و لا يمكن الاستغناء عن التاريخ الثقافي للأستاذ الدكتور الجليل أبو القاسم سعد الله - حفظه الله -.*
> *ثم باب للجزائر و كفاحها الإسلامي الرشيد للمستدمر الصليبي الفرنسي - أذله الله - و إبراز الحركة العلمية التي تخللت المسيرة الجزائرية أثناء هذه المرحلة المريرة، مع بيان منزلة علماء الجمعية الأيمة الفاضل الشرفاء: عبد الحميد بن باديس و البشير الإبراهيمي و إخوانهما مه علماء الإصلاح رحمهم الله تعالى.*
> *ثم ذكر للعلماء المعاصرين أبي عبد المعزِّ فركوس و أبي أسامة الجزائري و عبد الغني عوسات و عز الدين الرمضاني و غيرهم في الداخل و الخارج.*
> *.....و الكثير الكثير....*
> *و لا أدري ما كان في حسبانك؟ و ما هو المشروع الذي اتخذْتيهِ لهذا الموضوع الجميل؟*
> *فلعلي قد أسهمتُ برأي ، و الله الموفق و بارك الله فيكم.*


تمام ، ما شاء الله ، وكلما أنهينا جانبا انتقلنا لآخر .
بارك الله فيكم ( ربي يحفظك )

----------


## الطيب صياد

> تمام ، ما شاء الله ، وكلما أنهينا جانبا انتقلنا لآخر .
> بارك الله فيكم ( ربي يحفظك )


آمينَ اَجْمعينْ!
و فيكم بارك اللهُ.

----------


## أسماء بنت خياط

سؤال رائع جداً
اعرف عنها انها بلد الشهداء -تقبلهم الله-
واعرف انهم كثير ماشاء الله يهتمون بالدين والعلم وحريصين عليه كثيراً
لا اقول ذلك تزلفاً لكِ, انكِ من اهلها لكن هذا المشاهد في الكثير من البرامج الدينية.

بإختصار فأننا نحبهم ونعتز بهم

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> سؤال رائع جداً
> اعرف عنها انها بلد الشهداء -تقبلهم الله-
> واعرف انهم كثير ماشاء الله يهتمون بالدين والعلم وحريصين عليه كثيراً
> لا اقول ذلك تزلفاً لكِ, انكِ من اهلها لكن هذا المشاهد في الكثير من البرامج الدينية.
> بإختصار فأننا نحبهم ونعتز بهم


وش نقول ، ووش نخلي !!
بارك الله في الأخت على حسن ظنّها بأهلنا في الجزائر.
لكن في الرد مبالغة ، الواقع يناقض هذا الأمر ولله الحمد.
لسنا نفتري على أحد ، ونحن طلبة علم ولا أظن أنّ طالب علم يكون بهذه الأخلاق .

رعاكم الله ووفقكم

----------


## الطيب صياد

> لكن في الرد مبالغة ، الواقع يناقض هذا الأمر ولله الحمد.
> لسنا نفتري على أحد ، ونحن طلبة علم ولا أظن أنّ طالب علم يكون بهذه الأخلاق .


لم أفهم كلامك أبا مجاهد ، فهل من توضيح جزاكم الله خيرا؟

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

أخي الحبيب الفاضل الطيب صياد ؛
ردي كان رداً على الأخت الفاضلة ، فلو قرأت الردين سيتوضح لك الإشكال.
توضيحاً ذكرت بأنّ الجزائر المكلومة ليست على ما يرام في الجانب الديني والتربوي والتعليمي والله المستعان.
هل هناك من معارض ؟!

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

الجزائر أخي الفاضل يصدق فيها القول " بلد كريم و شعب كريم" و لكني أصبحت أخاف على كرمه هذه السنوات.

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

نشكر الأخت على الموضوع الطيب ، ووالله إن هذا البلد الكريم لحافل تاريخُه بما تقر به الأعين وتبرد به الأكباد ؛ من وجود علماء وطلبة علم ،وحرص أهله على الدين ..و..و .ومن قرأ عرف، ومن عالج الدعوة ورأى ثمارها توقف عن احتقار الذات وكفَّ ،وأشير هنا إلى ترجمة للعلامة العربي التبسي في مجلس الاستراحة من هذا المنتدى المبارك بعنوان :* ترجمة العلامة الأصولي الشهيد العربي التبسي الجزائري ، ومما تفتخر به هذه البلاد جمعية علماء المسلمين الجزائريين ابن باديس والإبراهيمي والعقبي والميلي والتبسي وغيرهم ، وهناك أعلام منسية في هذا البلد أرى من المستحسن الرجوع إلى تراجمهم في مجلة الإصلاح الجزائرية التي تصدر كل شهرين رئيسُ تحريرها الشيخ عز الدين رمضاني حفظه الله ،ففيها ركن للتراجم وبخاصة ماكان منها بقلم الشيخ سمير سمراد ، و اليوم هي**-أعني الجزائر-** بحمد الله زاخرة بطلبة العلم ولهم نشاط في الدعوة يأتي أكله كل حين بإذن ربه مع مايجد في طريقه من عقبات كأداء ، والله متم نوره ولله الحمد ، فعلام التشاؤم علام؟ وإلام النظر إلى بلدنا من بني بلدنا بهذه النظرة إلام؟!
*

----------


## أسماء بنت خياط

> أخي الحبيب الفاضل الطيب صياد ؛
> ردي كان رداً على الأخت الفاضلة ، فلو قرأت الردين سيتوضح لك الإشكال.
> توضيحاً ذكرت بأنّ الجزائر المكلومة ليست على ما يرام في الجانب الديني والتربوي والتعليمي والله المستعان.
> هل هناك من معارض ؟!


لا يا اخي والله مابالغت ولاتتهم لا -اقول بالكذب- بل بالمبالغه
ارجع واقرأ ماقلت

بلد الشهداء ويشهد بذلك استقلال بلدهم
(دعك من الساسه والعملاء)
وقلت يهتمون بالدين والعلم وانا والله على ما اقول شهيد ماقلت كذبا في هذا
ما ارى برنامج دين او علم الا وارى احيان اكثر من يتابعه اهل الجزائر

عموماً اخي الكريم اختنا تقول ماتعرف عن اهل الجزائر وانا قلت ان اسماء تقول هذا رأيها
ماقلت ابو مجاهد يقول هذا > هل لاحظت

وفقكم الله جميعاً وأقل مافيها يا أخوان انا نتفائل ان الحق والعزة والنصر والرفعة سيعود لنا

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم ... شكرا للأخ الطيب صياد على المنهجية و هي فكرة سننفذها بإذن الله.
1- باب جغرافيا الجزائر و مناخها وتضاريسها.
2- باب المناطق السياحية و الأماكن المشهورة في الجزائر.
3- باب تاريخ الجزائر ما بين الأمس و اليوم.
4- باب الكفاح الإسلامي في الجزائر 
5- باب جزائر العروبة و الإسلام.
6-باب أعلام الجزائر و أهل القرآن و الحديث و ذكرهم.
ولكم التعديل. والله المستعان.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

1- باب جغرافيا الجزائر: 
تقع الجزائر في شمال إفريقيا بين تونس والمغرب، تبلغ مساحتها 2.381.741 كم مربع. وتمثل الصحراء أربعة أخماس مساحتها، لتتنوع بذلك تضاريسها من صحراء و تلال و سهول و جبال..
تحدها من الغرب بلاد المغرب الأقصى و الصحراء الغربية الحبيبة و موريطانيا ومن الشرق تونس الخضراء وليبيا الواسعة ومن الجنوب مالي و النيجر الجيران ومن الشمال البحر الأبيض المتوسط بساحلها الذي يبلغ طوله 1600كم. و بذلك تكون 
الجزائر تاني أكبر دولة بعد السودان في إفريقيا إذ تعتبر الجزائر بوابة للقارة السمراء. 
يتنوع مناخ الجزائر من مناخ البحر الأبيض المتوسط معتدل الى مناخ صحراوي جاف قاحل. 

تنسج تضاريس الجزائر لوحات من الجمال فتجد سلاسل جبلية تروي حكايات وعبر كجبال جرجرة رمز الثورة و قوة العزيمة و جبال تيكجدة الشامخة بإختلاطها مع السحب في السماء ، الى جبال القبائل الكبرى بجاية التي تعتبر سحر في إبداع الخالق من إمتزاج الجبال و خضرتها بالرمال ولونها الذهبي لتعطينا  في المساء غروب ولا أروع يماثله غروب أجمل في صحرائنا الشاسعة و جبال الأهقار بأهلها الكرام التوارق الرجل الأزرق   أسود الصحراء.

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> لا يا اخي والله مابالغت ولاتتهم لا -اقول بالكذب- بل بالمبالغه
> ارجع واقرأ ماقلت
> بلد الشهداء ويشهد بذلك استقلال بلدهم
> (دعك من الساسه والعملاء)
> وقلت يهتمون بالدين والعلم وانا والله على ما اقول شهيد ماقلت كذبا في هذا
> ما ارى برنامج دين او علم الا وارى احيان اكثر من يتابعه اهل الجزائر
> عموماً اخي الكريم اختنا تقول ماتعرف عن اهل الجزائر وانا قلت ان اسماء تقول هذا رأيها
> ماقلت ابو مجاهد يقول هذا > هل لاحظت
> وفقكم الله جميعاً وأقل مافيها يا أخوان انا نتفائل ان الحق والعزة والنصر والرفعة سيعود لنا


أنا لا أتكلم على الساسة والعملاء ! فهذا أمر يعرفه حتى أولادنا الصغار. بل الكلام على المجتمع المسلم غفر الله لنا وله من فساد داخلي وتروبوي وإسلامي ! وأختنا ما دامت طالبة علم وتعيش في وسط جزائري تخبرنا عن الوضع هناك أمّا إن كانت لا تخرج لترى ما يحصل فالعذر قائم بحمد الله.
وأعتذر لك أختي الفاضلة أختنا أسماء على ما بدر مني وربما وقع سوء فهم واضح لكلامي ، والعبد الفقير لم يتهمك بالكذب.
إنّما تكلمت عن وجهة نظري التي أراها وأعايشها وأنا من أبناء الجزائر.
جزاك الله خيراً على حسن ظنك بأهلك عندنا ، رضي الله عنك وتقبل منك.
حفظفكم الله من كل سوء.
أخوك

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.. لكي لا نقول هلك الناس .. ولكي لا نجرح في بلادنا الحبيبة.. فسنقول قد أصبح الدين غريبا و أصبح الإلتزام تخلفا و  أصبح الناس يتسابقون على الدنيا و دخل الأغلب في دائرة قطرها البعد عن العمل بما جاء في دين الله و سنة نبيه والعمل بما يليق بالحضارة المفروضة عليهم فرضا و طوعا  و مركزها تدهور المستوى المعيشي وكثرة المشاكل الإجتماعية والأخلاقية ومحيطها شباب أصبح كل همه كيف يقضي يومه و أين سينام وماذا سيأكل وكيف سيتدبر حال المصروف وهموم أنستهم دينهم و سنة نبيهم أما لون هذه الدائرة فهو أسمر بإسمرار قارتنا الجميلة إفريقيا ... لكن تفاءلوا خيرا تجدوا خيرا ... و ليس الكل مثل الجزء .. فمادامت الحياة قائمة و الكون يدور يبقى الخير والشر موجود.. هناك الصالح وهناك الطالح ... فمثلا المنطقة التي أسكن فيها أغلبيتهم شباب ملتزم و ذو أخلاق و شابات ملتزمات وذوات أخلاق والحمد لله .. فأحسب ان تختلف الأخلاق بإختلاف المناطق فكلما إقتربت من العاصمة إقتربت من موضة الحضارة وكلما إبتعدت عنها إقتربت من المحافضين و الملتزمين والله أعلم.. لكن تبقى هذه بلادي و أرضي و موطن أحبابي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

جيجل :
بلاد جميلة سياحية كثيرة الاماكن الخلابة ، تتآلف فيها الجبال بالشواطىء و الغابات بالجزر .. فهناك فيها جزيرة صغيرة جميلة جدا يقصدها الكثير خاصة في الصيف، أما الجانب الريفي فهناك مناطق رائعة :تاكسانه، زيامه منصورية، العوانة ،... و هي  ذات طابع جبلي قاسي لكنها جميلة بقساوتها و ممتعة ببساطة عيش أهلها، تعرف أيضا بقبيلة لازال أهلها يتسمون بها لحد اليوم هم ناس بني فوغال، سبحان الله تسمع عنهم الحكايات والحكايات ..
وتبقى بلادي جميلة.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أعانكم الله ( طويلبة )، و أي فرصة تتاح لي في تزويدكم ببعض الفوائد سأستغلها بإذن الله تعالى، و أنا أدعو جميع الباحثين المتمكنين أن يسهموا في المشروع الطيب ( مشروع ترجمة الجزائر ).
أما الدخول في تلك النقطة فلا أرى له وجهًا في موضوع الأخت، بل هو بعيد أشد البعدِ، و الأفضل أن ندع المشروع يستمر بشكله الطبيعي، و لا أمانع إن كانت هناك بعض الأخطاء العلمية أو التاريخية ينبغي تصحيحها من قِبَلِ من يملك البرهان و الحجة، و لكن ( خَلِّيهْ يْمْشِي شْوَيَّ باشْ نْسْتَفِيدُو ). 
*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بجاية :
القبائل الكبرى ، جبل يما قورايا ، زيت الزيتون ، معالم تعرف بها ولها الكثير ،  متمسكين بأصله القبائلي ولن يحيدوا عنه ، أهل الخير و الكرم،...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

سطيف العالي  يا خالي: اذا قلت أ خالي قلت أ بابا، ... الهضاب العليا .. سطيف النيف و الرجلة ... كيما يقولو ناس زمان ..بلاد الراجل الزين يفديك بالمال وما في الجيب ..بلاد المرأة الفحلة بلبستها الكحلة .. تتعرف عليها من أول نظرة .. وتبقى بلادي بلاد الرجلة.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

باتنة و ناس الشاوية ... ناس وعليهم الكلام .. معروفين بالرزانة و حسن الكلام ... برنوس شاوي من خيرة اللباس .. رأس شاوي يعرفوه غير ولاد لبلاد.. روح قيادية و رجال من زينة الرجال .. نساء تضرب بهن الأمثال ... وتبقى بلادي بلاد الرزانة  و  العقال .

----------


## حسين

جزاكم الله كل خير أختنا  وبارك الله في الإخوة والأخوات المشاركين  ننتظر نقطة أعلام الجزائر أظنها ستكون أحسن جانب في الموضوع وأقول للإخوة ما تتكلموش في بوليتيك باش مايسكروش الموضوع (إبتسامة) أعرف أن كلامي لا يفهمه إلا الجزائريين حفظ الله الجميع أن الإخوة والأخوات الجزائريين لإثراء الموضوع .متابعين إن شاء الله .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*كلام رائع، ينبغي أن يعدَّ في شعر العاصميين!!
شرح بعض الكلمات:
- يما قورايا: الأمُّ قوراية، و هي من نساء القبائل، و تتعلق بها بعض الخرافات.
- النيف: الأنف، و المقصود به كما في العربية أي: الشهامة و الغيرة، و في اللغة نقول: فلانٌ له أَنَفَةٌ.
- الرُّجْلة: أي الرجولة.
- الراجل الزين: الرجل الجميل الباهي، و الزَّيْنُ عربية فصيحة، و قد وردت في حديث الأعرابي الذي قال:" إن مدحي زّيْنٌ، و ذمِّ شَيْنٌ ".
- المرأة الفحلة: يعني الجَلْدَة، ذات الهيبة.
- الشاوية: بطنٌ من الأمازيغ، متواجدون في باتنة و خنشلة و أم البواقي و غيرها.
-بَرْنُوس: يعني بُرْنُس.
و الله أعلم. 
*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فسنقول قد أصبح الدين غريبا و أصبح الإلتزام تخلفا و  أصبح الناس يتسابقون على الدنيا و دخل الأغلب في دائرة قطرها البعد عن العمل بما جاء في دين الله و سنة نبيه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الأمر واقع مرير في البلاد كلها من المحيط إلى الخليج ومن أنتركتيكا إلى القطب الشمالي!

غربة في غربة داخلة في غربة مغتربة 

نسأل الله الثبات على الحق 




> لكن تبقى هذه بلادي و أرضي و موطن أحبابي.


وهي بلادي وأرضي وإن لم تمس قدمي أراضيها ، وإن لم أتنسم عبير بواديها 
وهي موطن الأحباب على غير أرحام تجمعنا ، فالدين رحما لا يضاهى، يجمع بين كل عربي وعجمي يشهد لله بالتوحيد ، فيصير الكل جسدا واحدا ، مهما تباعدت المسافات، إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الأعضاء بالسهر والحمى: أرض كل مسلم هي أرضي وعرضه هو عرضي ولو صُفع مسلم في الصين لوجدت ألم الصفعة في وجهي.

وكل مكان فيه ذكر الله له عندي محبة وشوقا، لا لشرف الأرض ولكن لشرف الذكر.

وهذا هو الذي ينبغي لا سواه : رابطة الدين والإخوة في الإسلام وتقديمها على رابطة الجنس والعرق والأرض ...الخ

على هذا نوالي ولضده نعادي...

ولا نعرف عن الجزائر خاصة والمغرب العربي عامة إلا أن من ارتدت حجابها تود لو قطعت ولا تخلعه، فهن وسام الفخر على صدور كل مسلم.
 أسأل الله تعالى أن يثبتهن ويجمعنا بهن على منابر من نور.

----------


## أشجعي

> *ماذا تعرفون عن الجزائر؟*


ما أعرفه أن بين أهلها وبين الرفق ... عداء!
دم حامي , وعصبية عجيبة.
ولا أعمم.

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> *- المرأة الفحلة: يعني الجَلْدَة، ذات الهيبة.
> *


الصواب والله أعلم أنّها المرأة ذات المواقف الشريفة، التي تعد عندنا أفضل من الرجل.




> جزاكم الله كل خير أختنا  وبارك الله في الإخوة والأخوات المشاركين  ننتظر نقطة أعلام الجزائر أظنها ستكون أحسن جانب في الموضوع وأقول للإخوة ما تتكلموش في بوليتيك باش مايسكروش الموضوع (إبتسامة) أعرف أن كلامي لا يفهمه إلا الجزائريين حفظ الله الجميع أن الإخوة والأخوات الجزائريين لإثراء الموضوع .متابعين إن شاء الله .


أضحك الله سنك
البوليتيك بعيد كما يظهر عن الموضوع ! - إبتسامة -
جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك
الناس هنا غارقة في الجزائر والآثار والحب والعشق الكبير للوطن ! - إبتسامة -

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> ما أعرفه أن بين أهلها وبين الرفق ... عداء!
> دم حامي , وعصبية عجيبة.
> ولا أعمم.


الدمّ سخون ، والعقل يفور لأتفه الأسباب -إبتسامة-
وهي كلمة حق

----------


## أشجعي

> الدمّ سخون ، والعقل يفور لأتفه الأسباب -إبتسامة-
> وهي كلمة حق


صدقت أخي الحبيب , وكنت ولا زلت أتجنب النقاش مع الأخوة الجزائريين.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> صدقت أخي الحبيب , وكنت ولا زلت أتجنب النقاش مع الأخوة الجزائريين.


أخي لعل ذالك راجعٌ إلا شدة الاستدمار الفرنسي وطول مدة مجاهدة الشعب الجزائري له 
...
ولتعلم أن الشعب الجزائري لم يمضي عليه بعد خمسين سنة من الإستقلال فلتعذره 
...
ومع ذلك لعلك تشهد أنه من أطيب الناس قلباً ؛  وإن كان سريع الغضب فهو سريع الفيء  طيب القلب مسامحٌ لمن كان سمحاً ؛ شديدٌ مع غيره

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

إني أحبذ لإخواني أن لايستعملوا الدارجة إلا مالابد منه من ذكر مثل سائر أوغيره ، أليست بلدنا بلد الإبراهيمي وابن باديس؟

----------


## الطيب صياد

*شكرا للأخت سارة بنت محمد على المشاركة ( الإسلامية )  الصافية، و شكر الله لها موالاتها لمسلمات الجزائر.
و مشاركة أشجعيٍّ لا أخبِّئُ ما فيها من حقٍّ، و لكن لا دخل لها فيما تريده  صاحبة الموضوع، فلعلكم اطلعتم على المنهج الذي ستتبعه في ( ترجمتها ).*
و شُوفْ رضا واشْ يقولْ  :Smile: 



> ...
> ولتعلم أن الشعب الجزائري لم يمضي عليه بعد خمسين سنة من الإستقلال فلتعذره 
> ...


وجهة نظر صحيحة أوافقك عليها ( ابتسامات ، يعني ابتسامة بدون رِفقٍ !!! ).

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

سأركز على منظقة الغرب الجزائري ... مكانا وسياحة وعلما وأدبا وتقاليدا ........
وابدأ بوهران الباهية مدينتي لاتي أحبها كثييرا :Smile: 
اذن ...
اليوم قررت أن أعرفكم بمدينتي ، مدينة وهران و التي يطلق عليها اسم : وهران الباهية 

وهران مدينة جزائرية تقع على الساحل الغربي للبلاد على البحر المتوسط، عاصمة غرب البلاد وثاني أكبر مدينة بعد الجزائر العاصمة. تعد المدينة مركزا اقتصاديا ميناء بحريا هاما.
الكثافة السكانية حوالي : 11969 نسمة في الكيلومتر المربع / حسب إحصاءات 2008 م .
من أهم أحيائها و أعرقها : حي سيدي الهواري ، حي المدينة الجديدة ، وسط المدينة ، حي الحمري ، حي مديوني ، العثمانية ، السعادة ، السلام ....
تحوي جامعتين : جامعة السانيا و جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا
بها واجهة بحرية رائعة الجمال .
بها كل المرافق الحضرية ، من فنادق و مطاعم و غيرها .
أشهر أكلة في وهران دون منازع : كَرانتيكا حامياَ
أشهر كلمة في وهران : واه - أي نعم -
معروف عن أهل وهران الكرم و المزاج الرائق مع النكتة و حب المزاح . 
صورتين معبرتين عن المدينة ...
لو سمحتم ...
 
 


- طبعا الجانب العلمي لا بد أن يفرد له رد لوحده حتى لا نهضم حق علمائنا واحتراما لطابع مجلسنا العلمي .
وددت إرفاق صور كثيرة ... لكن أخاف ان تحذف المشاركة وتعرفون دم الجزائري لما يفور ( والله غير تنود لقياما ربي يجيب لْخير )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الدمّ سخون ، والعقل يفور لأتفه الأسباب -إبتسامة-
> وهي كلمة حق


تمام والله ، لكن سريعي الرجوع ... 



> جزاكم الله كل خير أختنا وبارك الله في الإخوة والأخوات المشاركين ننتظر نقطة أعلام الجزائر


تمام ... وهذا ما سنعمل عليه ان شاء الله .




> بجاية :
> القبائل الكبرى ، جبل يما قورايا ، زيت الزيتون ، معالم تعرف بها ولها الكثير ، متمسكين بأصله القبائلي ولن يحيدوا عنه ، أهل الخير و الكرم،...


 



> سطيف العالي يا خالي: اذا قلت أ خالي قلت أ بابا، ... الهضاب العليا .. سطيف النيف و الرجلة ... كيما يقولو ناس زمان ..بلاد الراجل الزين يفديك بالمال وما في الجيب ..بلاد المرأة الفحلة بلبستها الكحلة .. تتعرف عليها من أول نظرة .. وتبقى بلادي بلاد الرجلة.





> باتنة و ناس الشاوية ... ناس وعليهم الكلام .. معروفين بالرزانة و حسن الكلام ... برنوس شاوي من خيرة اللباس .. رأس شاوي يعرفوه غير ولاد لبلاد.. روح قيادية و رجال من زينة الرجال .. نساء تضرب بهن الأمثال ... وتبقى بلادي بلاد الرزانة و العقال .





> جيجل :
> بلاد جميلة سياحية كثيرة الاماكن الخلابة ، تتآلف فيها الجبال بالشواطىء و الغابات بالجزر .. فهناك فيها جزيرة صغيرة جميلة جدا يقصدها الكثير خاصة في الصيف، أما الجانب الريفي فهناك مناطق رائعة :تاكسانه، زيامه منصورية، العوانة ،... و هي ذات طابع جبلي قاسي لكنها جميلة بقساوتها و ممتعة ببساطة عيش أهلها، تعرف أيضا بقبيلة لازال أهلها يتسمون بها لحد اليوم هم ناس بني فوغال، سبحان الله تسمع عنهم الحكايات والحكايات ..
> وتبقى بلادي جميلة.


ناس وعليهم لكلام ... خيار الناس ... اللهم احفظ وطننا ....




> أخي لعل ذالك راجعٌ إلا شدة الاستدمار الفرنسي وطول مدة مجاهدة الشعب الجزائري له 
> ...
> ولتعلم أن الشعب الجزائري لم يمضي عليه بعد خمسين سنة من الإستقلال فلتعذره 
> ...
> ومع ذلك لعلك تشهد أنه من أطيب الناس قلباً ؛ وإن كان سريع الغضب فهو سريع الفيء طيب القلب مسامحٌ لمن كان سمحاً ؛ شديدٌ مع غيره


تمام والله ، أجدادنا وآبائنا عانوا الأمرين ... الحمد لله على نعمة الاستقلال .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أضحك الله سنك يا أختاه ... سبحان الله في بلد واحد وتختلف اللهجة ... أختك المحبة لك ...
> .


جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك و نفع بك .
ذاك الرد سبب الكثير من الفوضى  . كنت أجرب هل أجيد الهدرة باللهجة الجزائرية وأظن أني مُنيت بفشل ذريع .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ...
> ولتعلم أن الشعب الجزائري لم يمضي عليه بعد خمسين سنة من الإستقلال فلتعذره 
> ...


لم تمضِ (  والله لا أتسامحُ في هذا وأفورُ غضباً لمن لم يجزمْ بحذفِ الياءِ ... إلا أنها زَلَّةُ لوحةِ المفاتيحِ , وكَتَبْتُ سريعاً أيضاً لإجابةِ أخينا الأشجعيِّ  ) (ابتسامةٌ عريضةٌ )
خمسون

----------


## الطيب صياد

*مشاركة طيبة من أصحاب وهران!
لعل فيها حافزا للجماعة في مختلف الولايات حتى يلتحقوا بالركب.
*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك و نفع بك .
> ذاك الرد سبب الكثير من الفوضى لو تعلمي . كنت أجرب هل أجيد الهدرة باللهجة الجزائرية وأظن أني مُنيت بفشل ذريع .


لا لا لا ، لا يا أختي العبارة صحيحة ...فلا إثم عليك  :Smile:  لكن لهجة الشرق غير لهجة الوسط غير لهجة الغرب ... ويمكننا معرفة صاحب اللهجة بسهولة ، لكن الكثير من الكلمات لا يفهمها الذي يسكن بالغرب عن الذي يسكن بالشرق عن الذي يسكن بالوسط عن الذي يسكن بالجنوب ... فبلادنا واسعة ما شاء الله ... فالمغرب الأقصى مثلا أقرب إلي من سطيف مثلا ... واسبانيا من أدرار !!!!!! أما تندوف فرحلة ولا كل الرحلات تظن انك وصلت أدغال إفريقيا بينما أنت لا زلت بالجنوب الجزائري ... وكثيرا ما أضحك عند سماع بعض الكلمات من لهجات جزائرية ، لكن دون قصد والله ... أما الأمازيغية فوالله لا أعرف منها سوى ثلاث كلمات !!!! 
************
أما العبارتين فقد أجدتي اخيتي

يعايشك ربي 
علاش السؤال؟ 
الأولى : عبارة تقول للامتنان والشكر لكننا بالغرب نقول : ربي يحفظك / صحيت / ربي يخليك / ...
الثانية : تمام عليك أختي صحيحة ومعناها : لماذا ؟ او نقول علاش تسقسي ؟
بارك الله فيك أخيتي ... المحبة لكم ... 







> *مشاركة طيبة من أصحاب وهران!*
> 
> 
> *لعل فيها حافزا للجماعة في مختلف الولايات حتى يلتحقوا بالركب.*


طبعا ... وأبشر بالمزيد ....

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

_ جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الذي فتحتموه ونحن في بلادنا الجزائر نذوق الأمرين من شدة الغربة والكربة والحكومة الجزائرية تكره المنهج السلفي جملة وتفصيلا وتتبنا الطرقية الصوفية وتدعم الزوايا حتى إنه في مبايعة الشيخ الجديد للطريقة التيجانية أرسل رئيس الجمهورية مبعوث رسمي لمبايعته هذا باختصار وما خفي أعظم._
_نسأل الله السلامة والعافية
_

----------


## الطيب صياد

> _ جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الذي فتحتموه ونحن في بلادنا الجزائر نذوق الأمرين من شدة الغربة والكربة والحكومة الجزائرية تكره المنهج السلفي جملة وتفصيلا وتتبنا الطرقية الصوفية وتدعم الزوايا حتى إنه في مبايعة الشيخ الجديد للطريقة التيجانية أرسل رئيس الجمهورية مبعوث رسمي لمبايعته هذا باختصار وما خفي أعظم._
> _نسأل الله السلامة والعافية
> _


*لا تقلق أخي أبا بكرٍ، فالحق ينصره الله، و ما علينا إلا الاستقامة على منهج النبوة في أنفسنا و من نعول، و الله وليُّ التوفيق.*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> لم تمضِ (  والله لا أتسامحُ في هذا وأفورُ غضباً لمن لم يجزمْ بحذفِ الياءِ ... إلا أنها زَلَّةُ لوحةِ المفاتيحِ , وكَتَبْتُ سريعاً أيضاً لإجابةِ أخينا الأشجعيِّ  ) (ابتسامةٌ عريضةٌ )
> خمسون


*عليك بتكسير لوحة المفاتيح بسرعة حتى لا تضرب أحدا أمامك و لو كنتُ في مكانك لرميتُ بالجهاز من النافذة و سقط على رأس من سقط عليه.
و على المتسبب في غضبي الضمان

*

----------


## أشجعي

> وجهة نظر صحيحة أوافقك عليها ( ابتسامات ، يعني ابتسامة بدون رِفقٍ !!! ).


إخوتي الأحبة /
الطيب صياد والطيب الحملاوي
أضحك الله أسنانكم  :Smile:   :Smile: , سناً سناً وبارك الله فيكم.
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب

الحال في الجزائر أفضل من كثير من البلدان الأخرى فلم التجريح
حقيقة هناك عداوة للسنة في بعض المناطق وهناك نشاط كبير في مناطق اخرى
بلادنا عاشت سنوات لم تعشها بلاد أخرى من بلاد المسلمين رعب وضياع امن وتقتيل وووو كل ذلك باسم الدين ثم انظر الحمد لله تلك السنوات جعلت النظرة إلى الدين مختلفة اللحية والقميص إرهاب الجلباب -لا أسمح لنفسي بنقل العبارات التي كانت قال- ثم الآن والحمد لله أصبحت تلك النظرة تمحى من العقول والقلوب وبدأت العلاقات تختلف حينما اختلط المستقيمون بالناس وبينوا لهم خطأ ما كان عليه الخوارج
أنا كإنسان مستقيم والله وبالله وتالله أركب في الحافلات وأمشي في الطرقات أجد تقدير من الناس حتى أني أتحرج منه أحيانا ، كم من مرة كنت في حافلة وقام لي شخص من مكانه ليجلسني، فيه كم من مرة أجد البشاشة من الناس وتحيتهم ، كم من مرة يستوقفني رجل أو امرأة احيانا ليسألني سؤالا في الشرع ، الحال يا اخوان ويا أخوات انصلح ما كان مثلما كان عليه من قبل ، بل والله عانيينا في أول الاستقامة من أقرب الناس الينا لكن كان ذلك في بعض المرات بسبب تصرفاتنا الخاطئة لقلة من يوجهنا وبسبب بعض التصرفات والأفعال المشينة ممن ينسب إلى الدعوة ، وبسبب النظرة التي كانت حول المتدينين ، ولكن والله الآن نجد من أقرب الناس إلينا وممن يعرفنا تقديرا واحتراما ليس له نظير ، أما أن ننكر كل ذلك ونتهم البلاد وأهلها فلا بد من العدل 
اما الفساد الأخلاقي فهذا حاصل في كل العالم ، مع أن بلادنا مازلت محافظة ولله الحمد والمنة رغم ما يوجد من ضياع لبعض الشباب وللساسة إلا أن هذا يقابله ما قدمت 
بل لا أنسى ما سمعته من اخ من بلاد إسلامية وكان في بلادنا فعجب جدا مما رآه من حرص الشباب على صلاة الفجر ومن امتلاء المسجد فيه بالمصلين حتى شبهه بصلاة الجمعة عندهم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *عليك بتكسير لوحة المفاتيح بسرعة حتى لا تضرب أحدا أمامك و لو كنتُ في مكانك لرميتُ بالجهاز من النافذة و سقط على رأس من سقط عليه.
> و على المتسبب في غضبي الضمان
> 
> *


أضحك الله سنك أيها الشيخ الفاضل 



> إخوتي الأحبة /
> الطيب صياد والطيب الحملاوي
> أضحك الله أسنانكم  , سناً سناً وبارك الله فيكم.


بوركت أيها الشيخ الفاضل الأشجعي الغطفاني المضري العدناني

----------


## الطيب صياد

*رحمنا الله جميعا
و قد أثر فيَّ كلام أبي ياسر عبد الوهاب 
فأجزل الله له المثوبة
و الفرصة الآن لصاحبة الموضوع حتى تتحف الناس بتتمة المشروع
بوركتم جميعا 
*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الحال في الجزائر أفضل من كثير من البلدان الأخرى فلم التجريح
> حقيقة هناك عداوة للسنة في بعض المناطق وهناك نشاط كبير في مناطق اخرى
> بلادنا عاشت سنوات لم تعشها بلاد أخرى من بلاد المسلمين رعب وضياع امن وتقتيل وووو كل ذلك باسم الدين ثم انظر الحمد لله تلك السنوات جعلت النظرة إلى الدين مختلفة اللحية والقميص إرهاب الجلباب -لا أسمح لنفسي بنقل العبارات التي كانت قال- ثم الآن والحمد لله أصبحت تلك النظرة تمحى من العقول والقلوب وبدأت العلاقات تختلف حينما اختلط المستقيمون بالناس وبينوا لهم خطأ ما كان عليه الخوارج
> أنا كإنسان مستقيم والله وبالله وتالله أركب في الحافلات وأمشي في الطرقات أجد تقدير من الناس حتى أني أتحرج منه أحيانا ، كم من مرة كنت في حافلة وقام لي شخص من مكانه ليجلسني، فيه كم من مرة أجد البشاشة من الناس وتحيتهم ، كم من مرة يستوقفني رجل أو امرأة احيانا ليسألني سؤالا في الشرع ، الحال يا اخوان ويا أخوات انصلح ما كان مثلما كان عليه من قبل ، بل والله عانيينا في أول الاستقامة من أقرب الناس الينا لكن كان ذلك في بعض المرات بسبب تصرفاتنا الخاطئة لقلة من يوجهنا وبسبب بعض التصرفات والأفعال المشينة ممن ينسب إلى الدعوة ، وبسبب النظرة التي كانت حول المتدينين ، ولكن والله الآن نجد من أقرب الناس إلينا وممن يعرفنا تقديرا واحتراما ليس له نظير ، أما أن ننكر كل ذلك ونتهم البلاد وأهلها فلا بد من العدل 
> اما الفساد الأخلاقي فهذا حاصل في كل العالم ، مع أن بلادنا مازلت محافظة ولله الحمد والمنة رغم ما يوجد من ضياع لبعض الشباب وللساسة إلا أن هذا يقابله ما قدمت 
> بل لا أنسى ما سمعته من اخ من بلاد إسلامية وكان في بلادنا فعجب جدا مما رآه من حرص الشباب على صلاة الفجر ومن امتلاء المسجد فيه بالمصلين حتى شبهه بصلاة الجمعة عندهم


بارك الله فيكم وحياكم الله إخواننا أهل جزائر السنة الأبية أهل الدين والشهامة والإباء .
نسأل الله أن يهيئ لكم المناخ الملائم لخدمة التدين الصحيح ونشره.
أرجو من الأخوة الجزائريين أيضاً تعريف القراء بالخريطة الدينية والمذهبية والفكرية والمنهجية.
بمعنى ذكر الملل المختلفة بخلاف الإسلام كالنصرانية والرافضة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
والمذاهب العقيدية المختلفة بخلاف أهل السنة من أباضية ومعتزلة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
والمذاهب الفقهية المختلفة كالمالكية والحنبلية وغيرها ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى انتشار التعصب بين أتباعها.
والاتجاهات الفكرية والمنهجية كالسلفية والإخوان والتبليغ وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم

----------


## الطيب صياد

> بارك الله فيكم
> نسأل الله أن يهيئ لكم المناخ الملائم لخدمة التدين الصحيح ونشره.
> أرجو من الأخوة الجزائريين أيضاً تعريف القراء بالخريطة الدينية والمذهبية والفكرية والمنهجية.
> بمعنى ذكر الملل المختلفة بخلاف الإسلام كالنصرانية والرافضة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
> والمذاهب العقيدية المختلفة بخلاف أهل السنة من أباضية ومعتزلة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
> والمذاهب الفقهية المختلفة كالمالكية والحنبلية وغيرها ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى انتشار التعصب بين أتباعها.
> والاتجاهات الفكرية والمنهجية كالسلفية والإخوان والتبليغ وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم


 *فلعل صاحبة الموضوع - و قد ألقيتُ عليها الحِمل كلَّه - أن تنشط لهذا الأمر.
خاصة وأن خطر بعض الطوائف كالحزبية و الإباضية و شرذمة من الرافضة و الخوارج ينشطون في بعض الأماكن، أسأل الله أن يطهر جزائرنا و سائر البلاد منهم*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> *فلعل صاحبة الموضوع - و قد ألقيتُ عليها الحِمل كلَّه - أن تنشط لهذا الأمر.
> خاصة وأن خطر بعض الطوائف كالحزبية و الإباضية و شرذمة من الرافضة و الخوارج ينشطون في بعض الأماكن، أسأل الله أن يطهر جزائرنا و سائر البلاد منهم*


لابد من توزيع الأمر على المشاركين
فكل يدلي بما يعرفه
وأريد وجهة نظرك أنت أيضاً .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و اللهِ كنتُ واعدتُ صاحبة الموضوع بأني سأستغل كل فرصة تواتيني في الشاركة ببعض المواضيع 
و المادة المناسبة للبحث، لأن مشروع ( ترجمة الجزائر ) كما سمَّيْتُهُ لا يطيقُهُ فردٌ واحدٌ بل ينبغي المشاركو الجماعية، و قد نشرتُ دعوة للباحثين المهتمين للمشاركة في هذا المشروع المبارك حتى يثروه بتوشيحات طيبة من العلوم و التواريخ و الفوائد المتناثرة في كل بابٍ.
*

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

* منقول عن منبر وهران  
**www.Minbarwahran.net*
*[التعريف بـ:]منطقة غليزان*  *  		مُسْتَلٌّ من كتاب:"أعلام من منطقة غليزان"(تراجم منذ القدم إلى غاية  		مواليد القرن التاسع عشر ميلادي), إعداد: محمد مفلاح.*  *  		[من صـ7, إلى صـ:14]* *إدارة  			الموقع*   بسم الله الرحمٰن الرحيم * تقع مدينة غليزان على  				الضفة اليمنى للوادي الذي يحمل اسم (مينا) وهو الوادي الشهير الذي  				يشق المنطقة من الجنوب إلى الشمال, وتصب مياهه في وادي الشلف, كما  				توجد المدينة في محيط سهل "مينا" المعروف بخصوبة أراضيه الممتدة من  				ناحية يلل غربا إلى غاية بلدية وادي الجمعة (بداية سهل الشلف  				السفلي) شرقا. لقد حباها الله بالأراضي الخصبة والمياه الغزيرة,  				وكانت دائما مدينة المقاومة والأمجاد والبطولات كما كانت مهدا  				للثقافة والعلم.... إنها اليوم مقر لولاية حبلى بالتاريخ والثقافة  				والفنون ...., وبحضارة هذا الوطن المرتسمة كالوشم في الذاكرة  				الشعبية وعلى معالم المنطقة وآثارها الصامدة في وجه الزمن,  				والمتحدية لآفة النسيان ولكل أشكال الإهمال واللامبالاة.*
* لقد عرفت ولاية غليزان  				الموجودة في قلب الجهة الغربية من الوطن, عدة أحداث تاريخية تفاعلت  				معها منذ الفتح الإسلامي وبخاصة في عهود الدول التي عرفها المغرب  				الأوسط(الجزائر), وفي العهد العثماني وكذا في فترة الاحتلال  				الفرنسي التي شاركت أثناءها منطقة غليزان في كل الانتفاضات  				والثورات الشعبية إلى أن استرجعت البلاد استقلالها سنة1962م.*
*  والموقع المتميز للمدينة  				جعل منها ملتقى عدة طرق تربطها بجل مدن الغرب الجزائري ومنها  				وهران(130كلم), معسكر(62كلم), مستغانم(59كلم), الشلف(86كلم) وتيارت(95كلم).  				وتبعد عن الجزائر العاصمة بحوالي(290كلم). وتتشكل الملامح الطبيعية  				لولاية غليزان التي تتربع على مساحة تقدر بـ(4851)كم2, من المناطق  				الجبلية التالية:*

* ـ في الشمال الشرقي تقع  				جبال الظهرة وتضم مازونة, سيدي أمحمد بن علي, مديونة وبني زنطيس,  				القطار, وجزءا من بلدية حمري.*
* ـ في الجنوب الشرقي تنتصب  				جبال الونشريس(مناطق الرمكة, عمي موسى, وعين طارق) والتي تنحدر نحو  				ضواحي منداس, زمورة, وسيدي أمحمد بن عودة أو ما يسمى بـ"منحدرات  				الونشريس الوهراني".*
* ـ وفي الجنوب الغربي تظهر  				جبال بني شقران(القلعة وعين الرحمة).*

* أما أراضي السهول المسقية  				والقابلة للسقي فتوجد في محيطين مهمين وهما:*
* محيط مينا(يلل, المطمر,  				غليزان, ووادي الجمعة), ومحيط الشلف السفلي(الحمادنة, جديوية,  				حمري, أولاد سيدي الميهوب, وادي ارهيو, مرجة سيدي عابد, وواريزان).*

* وتمر  				بولاية غليزان عدة طرق وطنية هامة تربطها بمختلف جهات الوطن ومنها:*
* ـ الطريق الوطني رقم(4)  				الذي يربط من الغرب إلى الشرق, مدينة وهران بالجزائر العاصمة, ويمر  				بجل مدن ولاية غليزان وهي: يلل, المطمر, بن داود, غليزان, وادي  				الجمعة, الحمادنة, جديوية, وادي ارهيو, ومرجة سيدي عابد.*
* ـ الطريق الوطني رقم(23),  				ويربط من الشمال إلى الجنوب: مدينة مستغانم بتيارت مرروا بالمدن  				الآتية: غليزان, زمورة, منداس, ووادي السلام.*
* ـ الطريق الوطني رقم(90)  				الذي يربط ولاية مستغانم بولاية تيارت مرورا ببني زطيس, مديونة,  				سيدي أمحمد بن علي, مازونة, واريزان, وادي ارهيو, لحلاف, عمي موسى,  				عين طارق, وحد الشكالة, ثم الطريق الوطني(90)(أ) الذي يربط الولاية  				أيضا بمستغانم من جهة بلدية سيدي خطاب.*
* أما الطريق الوطني رقم(7)  				فيربط ولاية غليزان بمدينة معسكر غربا مرورا بقرية تليوانت التابعة  				لبلدية عين الرحمة.*

* وغليزان مدينة عريقة*[COLOR=window****]([/COLOR][1][COLOR=window****])[/COLOR]*, وهي من بين المدن  				الجزائرية العامة ولكنها لم تحظ بعناية الكتاب والمؤرخين  				الجزائريين الذين يرجع لهم الأمر في كتابة تاريخ بلادنا ومناطقها  				الزاخرة بالأمجاد والأعلام والمعالم التاريخية. وهذا النقص دفع بعض  				المهتمين بتاريخ المنطقة للبحث عنه في وثائق الكتاب الأجانب الذين  				استغلوا هذا الفراغ لطمس الحقائق التاريخية الثابتة أو تزييفها حسب  				أغراضهم الاستعمارية.*
* لقد حاول الكتاب  				الفرنسيون التأكيد على أن جل المدن الجزائرية حديثة النشأة بهدف  				تثبيت سياستهم الكولونيالية, ولكن التاريخ أثبت أن غليزان مثل مدن  				أخرى ومنها مازونة, القلعة, زمورة, وادي ارهيو, عمي موسى, يلل,  				جديوية, والمطمر, كانت موجودة قبل الاحتلال الفرنسي, والآثار  				الحالية تدل على ذلك, غير أن هذا الموضوع يتطلب البحث المتواصل  				لمعرفة معالم الجزائر وتاريخ مناطقها العريقة وكنوزها الثقافية  				والحضارية.*
* فغليزان ليست حديثة العهد  				كما كتب ذلك أبناء"الأقدام السوداء" ومنهم مؤلف كتاب عن غليزان*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][2][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*  				مع العلم أن آثار مدينة(مينا), الموجودة جنوب غرب المدينة الحالية,  				تدل على أن المنطقة كانت آهلة بالسكان الذين استقروا على أراضيها  				الخصبة ولم تكن أرضا قاحلة كما ادعى مؤلف الكتاب الذي لم تسعفه  				ثقافته المحدودة من الاطلاع على التراث الثقافي والحضاري للجزائر  				ورغم ذلك حاول تزييف حضارة الجزائر وتاريخ المنطقة وثوراتها  				الشعبية ومنها ثورة1864م التي قادها الثائر الصوفي سيدي الأزرق  				بلحاج ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي.*

* مدينة مينا:*
* اشتهرت غليزان في العهد  				الروماني باسم (مينا) المشتق من الكلمة اللاتينية  Mine  				(مين) التي تعني المنجم وقد أكد هذا التفسير بعض الكتاب, ومنهم من  				أرجع أصل هذا الاسم إلى الكلمة الأمازيغية (أمان) التي تعني الماء*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][3][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*.  				وغليزان بأراضيها الخصبة هي فعلا منجم الخيرات الكثيرة التي  				تحتويها المنطقة المعطاء وخاصة سهولها الشهيرة المتربعة على مساحات  				محيطي مينا والشلف السفلي. فهي تحتضن اليوم سدين هامين وهما سد  				السعادة(240مليون م3) وسد قرقار(450مليون م3)إلى جانب مرجة سيدي  				عابد(46مليون م3).*

* غليزان:*
* اختلف الباحثون حول معنى  				اسم غليزان كما اختلفوا في رسم هذا الاسم الذي كتب على عدة أوجه  				ومنها: (إغيل – إزان), (إغيل – يزان), (إيغيليزان), (غيليزان), و(غليزان).  				وقد استقرت كتابة الاسم على الرسم التالي: (غليزان) مع نطقها بكسر  				حرف الغين. وفي كتاب(بغية الرواد في ذكر الملوك من بني عبد الواد),  				تحدث يحيى بن خلدون عن غليزان التي استقر بها بوزيان القبي لمحاربة  				جيش أبي حمو موسى الثاني الذي كان متواجدا بمدينة البطحاء(المطمر  				حاليا) وقد كتب اسم المدينة كالآتي: "إغيل – يزان". ففي وصفه  				للأحداث التاريخية التي جرت في القرن الرابع عشر ميلادي, يذكر يحيى  				بن خلدون المدينة في الفقرة الآتية :"ثم خرج أعلى الله أمره بركابه  				العلي يوم الاثنين الحادي عشر منه فجد السير لحرب الأعداء بعد أن  				استوزر الشيخ أبا موسى عمران بن فارس بن حريز اللؤلؤي فلقيته  				الجيوش دوين البطحاء فثناها ونزل البطحاء وقد طانبها لإغيل – يزان  				العدو...."*[COLOR=window****]  				([COLOR=window****][4][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*  				والمعلوم أن اسم غليزان أمازيغي وهو مركب من (إغيل) و(إزان) ومعناه  				الربوة المحترقة.*

* غزة:*
* قبل الدولة  				الزيانية(العبد الوادية) التي أرخ لها يحيى بن خلدون في كتابه  				المذكور آنفا, كانت المدينة معروفة باسم آخر وهو "غزة"(برفع حرف  				الغين). ويؤكد مبارك الميلي في كتابه(تاريخ الجزائر الحديث  				والقديم) على أن مدينة الغزة هي المعروفة اليوم بغليزان, وكتب أن :  				(البكري لما ذكر الغزة –وهي غليزان- قال:"وبقربها على البحر قلعة  				مغلية دلول وهي في أعلى جبل منيف هناك شديد الحصانة. بينها وبين  				البحر خمسة فراسخ وبها عين ماء تسمى عين كردي. وبين قلعة دلول هذه  				ومدينة مستغانم مسيرة يومين".)*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][5][/COLOR])[/COLOR]

* وكانت مدينة"الغزة" من  				بين المدن التي ذكرها ابن حوقل في القرن الحادي عشر ميلادي فقال  				عنها إنها مدينة صالحة. أما الشريف الإدريسي(المتوف   سنة1154م) فقد  				كتب في (نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق) عن مدينتي يلل وغزة فقال:  				"ومدينة يلل بها عيون ومياه كثيرة وفواكه وزروع وبلادها جيدة  				للفلاحة وزروعها نامية. ثم إلى مدينة غزة وهي مدينة صغيرة القدر  				فيها سوق مشهورة لها يوم معلوم وبها حمام وديار حسنة ولها مزارع".*
* كان المحتل الفرنسي يكتب  				اسم المدينة في وثائقه الأولى كالآتي (  Ghelizan)أي  				غليزان كما كانت تنطق وقتذاك إلا أنه حاول فرنسة الاسم فكتب الكلمة  				كالتالي: (  Relizane). وبعد استرجاع السيادة الوطنية سنة1962م, كتب اسم المدينة في  				الوثائق والكتب ومنها كتاب الباحث الجيلالي صاري*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][6][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*,  				كالآتي: (   				Ighil-izane).*
* وعندما دخل الاحتلال  				الفرنسي المنطقة, وقع اختياره على مدينة غليزان لإقامة مركز  				للمعمرين بعدما تخلى عن فكرة إقامته بمنطقة دار سيدي بن عبد الله*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][7][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*,  				وكان الهدف من ذلك هو مواجهة الثورات والمقاومات الشعبية التي كانت  				تتحصن بجبال زمورة والونشريس ومنحدراته. ومن بين هذه المقاومات  				المسلحة التي عرفتها المنطقة نذكر ثورة الأمير عبد القادر, وثورة  				الشيخ بومعزة, وانتفاضة سيدي بن عبد الله بن فاطمة, وثورة سيدي  				الأزرق بلحاج.*
* إن الموقع الاستراتيجي  				للمدينة جعل منها مركزا هاما أقره المحتل الفرنسي بمرسوم مؤرخ  				في24جانفي1857م, وقد أصبحت غليزان منذ1856م مقرا لبلدية بمحافظ.  				ونظرا لأهمية منطقة غليزان فقد تم في سنة1955م فصلها عن دائرة  				مستغانم وأصبحت غليزان مقرا لدائرة ضمن مقاطعة وهران ثم أصبحت منذ  				سنة1957م تابعة لعمالة مستغانم وكانت تتشكل من ست بلديات وهي  				كالآتي: أربع بلديات تامة وهي: غليزان, زمورة, وادي ارهيو(انكرمان  				سابقا) وجديوية(سانت إيميي سابقا), بالإضافة إلى بلديتين  				ممتزجتين(مختلطت  ن) وهما عمي موسى, وزمورة*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][8][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*.  				وأصبحت دائرة غليزان تحدها دائرة تيارت جنوبا, ودائرة مستغانم  				شمالا, ومعسكر غربا, والشلف شرقا.*
* بعد اندلاع ثورة أول  				نوفمبر1954م وما استحدث من تقسيم  في مؤتمر الصومام, أصبحت أغلبية  				منطقة غليزان تابعة للمنطقة الرابعة من الولاية الخامسة. وكان مقر  				هذه المنطقة بجبال الونشريس. أما الجزء الباقي منها فكان تابعا  				للمنطقة السابعة من الولاية نفسها. ويُعد حصار مدينة غليزان الذي  				جرى في شهر أوت1958م, من أخطر الأحداث التي عرفتها المنطقة حيث  				استشهد فيه250شهيدًا*[COLOR=window****]([COLOR=window****][9][/COLOR])[/COLOR]*.*
* وبعد استرجاع السيادة  				الوطنية سنة1962م, ظلت منطقة غليزان تابعة لولاية مستغانم إلى  				غاية1948م. ومنذ هذه السنة, أصبحت غليزان مقرا للولاية رقم(48) وهي  				تتشكل من 38 بلدية منها مدن وقرى شهيرة قامت بدور كبير في تاريخ  				الجزائر القديم والحديث, وقد ذكر بعضها المؤرخون والجغرافيون  				القدامى ومن بينهم اليعقوبي, والبكري, والإدريسي, وعبد الرحمن بن  				خلدون وأخوه يحيى وآخرون غيرهم.*
* وبلديات غليزان التي حدد  				عددها القانون المتعلق بالتنظيم الإقليمي للبلاد, تشرف عليها 13  				دائرة إدارية وهي كالآتي:*
* غليزان:  				غليزان, بن داود.*
* زمورة:  				زمورة, بني درقن, دار بن عبد الله.*
* منداس:  				منداس, وادي السلام, سيدي لزرق.*
* المطمر:  				المطمر, بلعسل بوزقزة, سيدي خطاب, سيدي أمحمد بن عودة.*
* يلل:  				يلل, سيدي سعادة, عين الرحمة, القلعة.*
* وادي ارهيو:  				وادي ارهيو, مرجة سيدي عابد, واريزان, لحلاف.*
* جديوية:  				جديوية, أولاد سيدي الميهوب, حمري.*
* الحمادنة:  				الحمادنة, وادي الجمعة.*
* مازونة:  				مازونة, القطار.*
* سيدي أمحمد بن علي:  				سيدي أمحمد بن علي, مديونة, بني زنطيس.*
* عمي موسى:  				عمي موسى, الولجة, أولاد يعيش, الحاسي.*
* عين طارق:  				عين طارق, حد الشكالة.*
* الرمكة:  				الرمكة, سوق الحد.*
* وفي إحصاء سنة1998م, بلغ  				عدد سكان الولاية: 642863 نسمة وبكثافة سكانية تقدر بـ133 نسمة في  				كلم2.*
* وشهدت المنطقة حياة فكرية  				وثقافية امتد إشعاعها إلى مناطق أخرى من البلاد, وكانت تلك الحركة  				الحضارية بفضل جهود المدارس والمعاهد والزوايا التي كانت منتشرة في  				مدنها وأريافها. ومن هذه المراكز العلمية مدرسة مازونة الشهيرة,  				ومعاهد قلعة بني راشد, ومعاهد وزوايا حفظ القرآن الكريم والعلوم  				الإسلامية التي كنت تُعرف بأسماء مشايخها وعلمائها وصلحائها.*
* لقد أنجبت تلك المراكز  				العلمية الكثير من العلماء والفقهاء والأئمة والأدباء والمجاهدين  				والمتصوفة, وغرست في الشعب الجزائري قيم الحضارة العربية  				الإسلامية, كما قامت بدورها التاريخي الكبير في الدفاع عن الوطن  				والحفاظ  على المجتمع وتماسكه بالرغم من كل المحن والتحديات التي  				عرفتها البلاد جراء الحروب الصليبية والاحتلال البغيض وأطماع  				الغزاة.*
* فبهذا التمهيد نلج عالم  				الأعلام الذين ترجمنا لهم في هذا الكتاب, وأحببنا في الوقت نفسه أن  				تطلع الأجيال الصاعدة على بعض إنجازات الأجداد وتضحياتهم الجسام من  				أجل سيادة الجزائر وكرامة شعبنا.*
 * [1][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						 نشر في جريدة(صوت الأحرار)  						ليوم21جانفي2003.*
 * [2][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						esclapez(vincent),Relizane,Ora  n,1975.*
 * [3][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						Yacono(Xavier).La  						COLONISATION Des Plaines Du Chèlif,tome 1,Imbert  						Alger,1955,p.179*
 * [4][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						يحيى  						بن خلدون, بغية الرواد في ذكر الملوك من بني عبد الواد,  						مطبعة فونطانة الأخوين وشركاءهما الشرقية, الجزائر, 1910,  						ص146-147.*
 * [5][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						مبارك  						بن محمد الميلي, تاريخ الجزائر في القديم والحديث, مكتبة  						النهضة الجزائرية, ج2, 2004, ص62-63.*
 * [6][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						Les  						Villes Prècoloniales De l'Algérie OCCIDENTALE,SNED,1970.*
 * [7][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						 La COLONISATION,p.107*
 * [8][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						 Relizane,Revue Municipale,1956,N4*
 * [9][COLOR=window****][/COLOR] 						 ولايات في تطور, وكالة الأنباء الجزائرية,  						1986, ص441.*  *  - نص عليها المرسوم التنفيذي رقم91-306  						المؤرخ في24أوت1991م.*

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> صدقت أخي الحبيب , وكنت ولا زلت أتجنب النقاش مع الأخوة الجزائريين.


أضحك الله سنك ... !!!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

من المهم أيضا أن نرفق هذا الموضوع بخريطة واضحة لجزائرنا الحبيبة
صح ؟
 
 

ولايات الجزائر هي :
1 ولاية أدرار 
2 ولاية الشلف 
3 ولاية الأغواط 
4 ولاية أم البواقي 
5 ولاية باتنة 
6 ولاية بجاية 
7 ولاية بسكرة 
8ولاية بشار
9 ولاية البليدة 
10 ولاية البويرة 
11 ولاية تمنراست 
12 ولاية تبسة 
13 ولاية تلمسان 
14 ولاية تيارت 
15 ولاية تيزي وزو 
16 ولاية الجزائر 
17 ولاية الجلفة 
18 ولاية جيجل 
19 ولاية سطيف 
20 ولاية سعيدة 
21 ولاية سكيكدة 
22 ولاية سيدي بلعباس 
23 ولاية عنابة 
24 ولاية قالمة 
25 ولاية قسنطينة 
26 ولاية المدية 
27 ولاية مستغانم 
28 ولاية المسيلة 
29 ولاية معسكر 
30 ولاية ورقلة 
31 ولاية وهران 
32 ولاية البيض 
33 ولاية اليزي 
34 ولاية برج بوعريريج 
35 ولاية بومرداس 
36 ولاية الطارف 
37 ولاية تندوف 
38 ولاية تسمسيلت 
39 ولاية الوادي 
40 ولاية خنشلة 
41 ولاية سوق أهراس 
42 ولاية تيبازة 
43 ولاية ميلة 
44 ولاية عين الدفلى 
45 ولاية النعامة 
46 ولاية عين تموشنت 
47 ولاية غرداية 
48 ولاية غليزان

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

منقول من أهل الحديث.
السلام عليكم 
هذه  ترجمة *الشيخ أبي عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس* -حفظه الله ونفعنا بعلمه- وهي مأخوذة من موقعه الرسمي www.ferkous.com

*ترجمة الشيخ بخط رابح مختاري العاصمي الجزائري* 

* إن الحمد لله نحمده  ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده  الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له و أشهد أنّ محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  تسليما كثيرا.
أما بعدُ: فإنَّ العلم أعظم ما يتنافس فيه المتنافسون، إذ هو ميراث النبوة،  ونورٌ يُستَضَاء به، وحاجة الناس إليه أعظم من حاجتهم إلى الطعام والشراب  وأمور معاشهم، قال العلامة ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- عن فقهاء الإسلام:  «فهم في الأرض بمنزلة النجوم في السماء، بهم يهتدي الحيرانُ في الظلماء،  وحاجة النّاس إليهم أعظم من حاجتهم إلى الطعام والشراب، وطاعتهم أفرض عليهم  من طاعة الأمهات والآباء بنصِّ الكتاب»*(١-  أعلام الموقعين ١/٣٦*)**.
وقد قرن الله جلَّ وعلا شهادة العلماء بشهادته و شهادة الملائكة فقال سبحانه ﴿شَهِدَ اللهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلهَ إلاَّ هُوَ وَالمَلاَئِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوْ العِلْمِ قَائِماً بِالقِسْطِ﴾[آل عمران ١٨]، وقال الله تعالى ﴿يَرْفَعِ اللهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِيْنَ أُوْتُوْا العِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ﴾[ المجادلة ١١]، وقال سبحانه ﴿إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ العُلَمَاءُ﴾[فاطر ٢٨].
والفرق بين العالم وبين ضعيف العلم قليل البصيرة: أنّ الراسخ في العلم لو  وردت عليه من الشبه بعدد أمواج البحر ما أزالت يقينه ولا قدحت فيه شَكّاً  لأنّه قد رسخ في العلم، فلا تستفزه الشبهات ولا تزعزعه الإيرادات، أما  الجاهل فإنّ الشكَّ ينقدح في قلبه لأول عارض من شبهة فيكثر التنقل من مذهب  لآخر لضعف علمه وقلَّة بصيرته فليس العالم الرشيد كأخي الجهالة، ومن تمادى  في الغيِّ والضلالة(٢-  أنظر: مفتاح دار السعادة لابن القيم ١/١٤٠)**.
نسأل الله أن يكون شيخنا أبو عبد المعز ممن نال درجة العلماء و أن يبلِّغه  المنازل العلى منها، إنَّه بكلِّ جميل كفيل وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.
وهذه ترجمة موجزة فيها إبراز لبعض معالم شخصيته مع يقيني أنه أكبر مما وصفت  وأجلُّ مما ذكرت، نسأل الله الإخلاص والصواب والتوفيق والسداد.

١. اسمه ومولده:
هو شيخنا القدوة حسنة الأيام أبو عبد المعز محمد علي بن بوزيد بن علي  فركوس، وُلد بالقبَّة القديمة بالجزائر العاصمة في يوم الخميس التاسع  والعشرين من  ربيع الأول سنة ١٣٧٤ﻫ  الموافق للخامس والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر  سنة ١٩٥٤م.

٢. نشأته العلمية: 
لقد نشأ شيخنا -أيَّده الله- في محيط علمي وبيت فضل وجلالة و حُبٍّ للعلم  وأهله، فكان لذلك أثره الواضح في نشأته العلمية، حيث أخذ نصيبه من القرآن  الكريم، وطرفاً من العلوم الأساسية في مدرسة قرآنية على يد الشيخ محمد  الصغير معلم.
ثم التحق بالمدارس النظامية وحصل على شهادة الثانوية العامة (البكالوريا)،  ثمّ أتمَّ دراسته في كلية الحقوق- والعلوم الإدارية لاشتمالها على جملة من  المواد الشرعية كالفرائض والأحوال الشخصية [زواج، طلاق، هبة و وصية..]،  وذلك لعدم وجود كليات متخصصة في العلوم الشرعية في ذلك الوقت.
وقد ملك على الشيخ منذ صغره حُبُّه للعلم و النبوغ فيه، ولم يزل ذلك شغله  الشاغل حتى منَّ الله تعالى عليه بالالتحاق بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة  النبوية ذاك الصرح العالي الذي يأوي إليه الباحثون ويجتمع عليه طلبة العلم  من أصقاع الدنيا لمجالسة العلماء وملازمة الفقهاء ليفيدوا من علومهم  ويستضيئوا بفهومهم ولاسيَّما حلقاتُ العلم الكثيرة المنتشرة في المسجد  النبوي الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من  ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام"وقد تخرَّج شيخنا من كلية الشريعة  عام ١٤٠٢هـ/١٩٨٢م بتقدير ممتاز.

٣. أبرز مشايخه:
1- الشيخ عطية بن محمد سالم رحمه الله القاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة  النبوية والمدرَّس بالمسجد النبوي: درس عليه موطأ الإمام مالك رحمه الله.
2- الشيخ عبد القادر شيبة الحمد: أستاذ الفقه و الأصول في كلية الشريعة. 
3- الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري: المدرِّس بالمسجد النبوي وأستاذ التفسير بكلية الشريعة.
4- محمد المختار الشنقيطي رحمه الله (والد الشيخ محمد): أستاذ التفسير بكلية الشريعة، ومدرِّس كتب السنة بالمسجد النبوي.
5- الشيخ عبد الرؤوف اللّبدي: أستاذ اللغة بكلية الشريعة
وقد استفاد من المحاضرات التي كان يلقيها كبار العلماء والمشايخ أمثال  الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز والشيخ حماد بن محمّد الأنصاري رحمهما الله تعالى.
وكان حريصا على حضور المناقشات العلمية للرسائل الجامعية التي كانت تناقش  بقاعة المحاضرات الكبرى بالجامعة الإسلامية من قِبَل الأساتذة والمشايخ  الذين لهم قدم راسخة في مجال التحقيق ورحلة طويلة في البحث العلمي، وقد  أكسبه ذلك منهجية فذَّة في دراسة المسائل العلمية ومناقشتها.
وفي عام ١٤٠٢هـ/١٩٨٢م حطَّ عصى التَّرحال واستقَرَّ به النوى في الوطن  الحبيب، فكان من أوائل الأساتذة بمعهد العلوم الإسلامية بالجزائر العاصمة  الذي اعتُمد رسميا في تلك السنة، وقد عُيِّن فيه بعد ذلك مديرا للدراسات  والبرمجة.
وفي سنة ١٤١٠هـ/١٩٩٠م انتقل إلى جامعة محمد الخامس بالرباط لتسجيل أطروحة  العالمية العالية (الدكتوراه)، ثمَّ حوَّلها - بعد مُدَّةٍ من الزمان - إلى  الجزائر فكانت أول رسالة دكتوراه دولة نوقشت بالجزائر العاصمة في كلية  العلوم الإسلامية وذلك سنة ١٤١٧هـ/ ١٩٩٧م.
ولا يزال إلى يوم الناس هذا مُدَرِّسا بهذه الكلية، مُسَخِّراً وقتَه  وجُهدَه لنشر العلم ونفع الناس و الإجابة عن أسئلتهم، ولم تكن الكلية منبره  العلمي والتربوي الوحيد في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى، بل كانت المساجد محطة  علمية توافد عليها جموع طلبة العلم من كل الجهات، فأتم شرح روضة الناضر  لابن قدامة المقدسي في علم الأصول بمسجد الهداية بالقبة ( العاصمة ) كما  أتم شرحه على مبادئ الأصول لابن باديس بمسجد الفتح بباب الوادي ( العاصمة  )، ودرّس القواعد الفقهية بمسجد أحمد حفيظ ببلكور ( العاصمة )، كما شرح  رسائل لمشايخ الدعوة السلفية، وأجاب عن عدة أسئلة في مختلف العلوم والفنون  وقد جمعت له في أشرطة وأقراص علمية. نسأله تعالى أن يُقَوِّيه على طاعته  وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون إلاّ من أتى اللهَ  بقلب سليم.

٤. صفاته الخَلقية والخُلقية:
من نِعَمِ الله تعالى على الشيخ أن وَهَبَه بسطة في العلم والجسم، فقد  رُزِق قوةً جسمية وكمال هيئة وحُسنَ سَمْتٍ وجَمال وجهٍ ومظهر، وأتاه الله  تعالى هيبة ووقارا، يحترمه الموالف والمخالف، وهو قريب الشَّبَهِ في شكله و  صورتِه وصَوتِه بالشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله، كما  شهد بذلك من رآهما.
وكُلُّ من خالطه واقترب منه عَلِمَ أنه عَلَمٌ في الفضيلة وكرمِ الخِلال  ودماثة الأخلاق، سَهْلُ الجانب، كريمُ النفس، واسع الإيثار، حَسَنُ الألفة  والمعاشرة، متين الحرمة، عالي الهِمَّة، كثير التحمُّل واسع الصدر للمخالف  على جانب كبير من التواضع، نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ولا نزكي على الله  أحداً.
ومن أبرز المعالم في شخصية الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى:
أ- حُسن قصده وسلامة طويَّته ومحبته لنفع الناس عامة وطلبة العلم خاصة، فلا  تخلو صلاة من الصلوات الخمس إلاّ ومعه طائفة من السائلين والمستفيدين يقف  معهم الساعة والساعتين يجيبُ هذا ويوَجِّه ذاك وينصح الثالث، وهكذا مع هدوء  الطبع وسداد الرأي وعدم التبرُّم.
وقد حدَّثنا يوماً عن طلبه للعلم بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية فكان  مما قاله:"كنت إذا استفدتُ فائدة فرحت بها فرحاً عظيما وتمنيتُ لو استطعت  أن أطير بها إلى الجزائر لأبلِّغها للناس ثم أرجع إلى المدينة".
فإذا كان المرء يحمل في نفسه هَمَّ الدعوة إلى الله وتبليغ الإسلام الصحيح  إلى الناس، فإن علمه يثبت في صدره ولا يتفلت منه غالبا لنُبل مقصده وحسن  نيَّته، خلافا لمن يحفظ للامتحانات أو لأغراض أخرى دنيوية، فإنَّ حفظه في  الغالب يزول بزوال الغرض الذي حفظه من أجله. 
ب- دفاعه عن العقيدة السلفية و ذبُّه عن حياض السنة بأسلوب حكيم وطريقة مثلى، عملا بقوله تعالى ﴿  ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيْلِ رَبِِّكَ بِالحِكْمَةِ وَالمَوْعِظَةِ الحَسَنَةِ  وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ  ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالُمهْتَدِينَ  ﴾[النحل ١٢٥]،  فهو لا يداهن في مسائل التوحيد ولا يتنازل عن قضايا العقيدة، ويعرض قولَه  بأسلوب علمي حكيم واضح مجتنبا مذهب الفظاظة في القول مما لم يأذن به  الشارع، لأنَّ طريقة السِّباب والشتم في المجادلة يُحسنها كل أحد ولا  يسلكها إلا العاجز عن إقامة الحجة ومن ضاق عطنُه عن بيان المحجَّة، فالذي  ينبغي على الداعية الحرص على هداية الناس وإيصال الحق إليهم بطريقة شرعية  تقبلها القلوب ولا تنفر منها الطباع، وأما من حاد عن السبيل وطعن في نحر  الدليل، ففي قوارع التنزيل والألفاظ الشرعية ما يزجره ويردعه، ولله درُّ  العلامة المعلمي حيث قال :"وفي النكاية العلمية كفاية إن كانت النكاية  مقصودة لذاتها".
ج- كثرة تحمُّله وشدة صبره وسعة صدره للمخالِف، يَزين ذلك سكينةٌ ووقار،  فإنّ صاحب العلم والفُتيا أحوج ما يكون إلى الحلم والسكينة والوقار إذ هي  كسوة علمه وجمالُه، وإذا فقدها كان علمُه كالبدن العاري من اللباس، كما قال  بعض السلف:"ما قُرن شيء إلى شيء أحسن من علم إلى حلم"
فكم من سائل جهل عليه في سؤاله فيحتمل ذلك منه ويعامله على قدر عقله ولا  يخرج بسبب ذلك عن طوره وحُسن سمته، وكم من شخص آذاه فألان له الجانب وغمره  بحلمه وقابل إساءته بإحسان فأزال بذلك ما في نفسه من الإِحَن، وما في صدره  من الضغينة.
وإن تعامله مع الناس ليُذَكِّرني بقول العلامة ابن القيم فيما يحتاجه  المفتي :"فالحلم زينة العلم وبهاؤه وجماله، وضد الطيش والعَجَلة والحدَّة  والتسرع وعدم الثبات، فالحليم لا يستفزه البَدَوات، ولا يَسْتَخِفُّه الذين  لا يعلمون، ولا يٌقْلِقُه أهل الطيش والخفة والجهل، بل هو وقور ثابت ذو  أناةٍ يملك نفسه عند ورود أوائل الأمور عليه، ولا تملكه أوائلها، وملاحظته  للعواقب تمنعه من أن تستخفه دواعي الغضب والشهوة" (أعلام الموقعين ٤/٢٥١).
د- تحقيقه العلمي وتوظيفه لعلم الأصول في المسائل الفقهية فإن المقصود من  علم الأصول بناءُ الفقيه الحقّ الذي يحسن التعامل مع الأدلة بنفسه إذ لا  يكون الفقه إلا بفهم الأدلة الشرعية بأدلتها السمعية الثبوتية من الكتاب و  السنة والإجماع نَصّاً واستنباطاً (الاستقامة لابن تيمية ١/٦١)
فالاجتهاد هو العلة الغائية لعلم الأصول، لكن الملاحظ عند كثير من  المتأخرين انبتات الصلة بين الأصول والفقه كما قال بعضهم "أصبح الفقهاء  يزرعون أرضا غير التي يحرثها لهم الأصوليون، فلا هؤلاء وجدوا لحرثهم من  يزرعه، ولا أولئك زرعوا ما حرثه لهم الحارثون".
وقد حرَص شيخنا على تطبيق علم الأصول وتوظيفه في المسائل الفقهية التي  يدرسها معتنيا بالقواعد الفقهية التي يمكن إرجاع تلك الفروع إليها،  ومبيِّناً في آخر كل مسألة سبب الخلاف فيها ليكون الطالب على دراية بمأخذ  الأدلة، وأن اختلاف العلماء ليس بالتشهي ولا اتباع الهوى ولكن بسبب تجاذب  الأدلة واختلاف المأخذ، فتكون المعلومات مرتبة في ذهن الطالب بحيث يربط  الفرع بأصله محسنا للظن بالعلماء فيما اختلفوا فيه، مسطِّراً النهج السديد  والسبيل الأمثل لدراسة مسائل الخلاف.
هـ- عدم استنكافه عن الرجوع إلى الحق والانصياع إليه:
من محاسن شيخنا - وفقه الله - قبولُه للنّقد وتواضعه للحق وعدم استكباره عن  الرجوع إلى الصواب إذا ظهر له، فكم من مسألة يستشكلها بعض الطلاب  ويراجعونه فيها ولو شاء أن يجد مخرجاً لفعل ولكن إنصافه يمنعه من ذلك  فيَعِد بمراجعة المسألة والنظر فيها، فإذا ظهر له الصواب مع المعتَرض صرَّح  بذلك وأذعن إلى الحق، مطمئِنَّ النفس مرتاح البال لأنه يطلب الحق وينشد  الصواب، وهذا هو أعظم أنواع التواضع وهو التواضع للنصوص الشرعية والرجوع  إلى الحق، نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحداً.

٥. مؤلفاته العلمية:
تمتاز مؤلفات شيخنا -حفظه الله- بالأسلوب العلمي الرصين وتدقيق النظر في  المسائل وتأصيلها والحرص على ذكر سبب الخلاف ومأخذه وقد لقيت قبولا عند  المشايخ وطلبة العلم، ومن هذه المؤلفات:
1) تقريب الوصول إلى علم الأصول لأبي القاسم محمد بن أحمد بن جُزَيّ الكلبي  الغرناطي (ت ٧٤١هـ) دراسة وتحقيق. طبع بدار الأقصى - القاهرة ١٤١٠هـ.
2) ذوو الأرحام في فقه المواريث -تأليف- وهي رسالة في العالمية ( الماجستير ) طبع بدار تحصيل العلوم - الجزائر ١٤١٣هـ.
3) الإشارة في معرفة الأصول والوجازة في معنى الدليل للإمام أبي الوليد  الباجي (ت ٤٧٤هـ) دراسة وتحقيق، طبع بالمكتبة المكية - السعودية.
4) مفتاح الوصول إلى بناء الفروع على الأصول - ويليه: كتاب مثارات الغلط في  الأدلة للإمام أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الحسني التلمساني (٧٧١هـ /  ١٣٧٠م) دراسة وتحقيق ، وهي رسالة في العالمية (الدكتوراه) بعنوان " أبو عبد  الله الشريف التلمساني وآثاره الفقهية والأصولية"، طبع بمؤسسة الريان  الطبعة الأولى ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٨م. وطبع بدار تحصيل العلوم - الجزائر ١٤٢٠هـ /  ١٩٩٩م.
5) مختارات من نصوص حديثية في فقه المعاملات المالية - القسم الأول - دار الرغائب و النفائس - الجزائر ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٨م.
6) الفتح المأمول في شرح مبادئ الأصول للشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس (ت ١٣٥٩هـ  / ١٩٤٠م ) دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر. الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢١هـ / ٢٠٠٠م.

سلسلة " فقه أحاديث الصيام ":
7) 1- حديث تبييت النية. درا الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر. الطبعة الأولى ١٤١٩هـ/ ١٩٩٨م.
8) 2- حديث النهي عن صوم يوم الشك. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة الأولى ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٩م.
9) 3- حديث الأمر بالصوم والإفطار لرؤية الهلال. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر الطبعة الأولى - ١٤٢٢هـ / ٢٠٠١م.
10) 4- حديث حكم صيام المسافر ومدى أفضليته في السفر. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢٢هـ / ٢٠٠٢م.

سلسلة " ليتفقهوا في الدين ":
11) 1- طريق الاهتداء إلى حكم الائتمام والاقتداء. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة 2. ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٨م.
12) 2- المنية في توضيح ما أشكل من الرقية. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر الطبعة 2. ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٩م.
13) 3- فرائد القواعد لحلِّ معاقد المساجد. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة 2. ١٤٢٣هـ / ٢٠٠٢م.
14) 4- محاسن العبارة في تجلية مقفلات الطهارة. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢٣هـ / ٢٠٠٢م..
15) 5- الإرشاد إلى مسائل الأصول والاجتهاد. مكتبة دار الريان – الجزائر. الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢٠هـ / ٢٠٠٠م .
16) 6- مجالس تذكيرية على مسائل منهجية. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر ١٤٢٤هـ / ٢٠٠٣م.
17) 7- ٤٠ سؤالاً في أحكام المولود ومعه التذكرة الجلية في التحلي بالصبر عند البلية - دار الرغائب و النفائس ١٤٢٥هـ / ٢٠٠٤م.
18) 8- العادات الجارية في الأعراس الجزائرية. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر ١٤٢٦هـ / ٢٠٠٥م.
19) مقالة في مجلة "الرسالة" الصادرة من وزارة الشؤون الدينية تحت عنوان  "حكم التسعير: هل التسعير واجب أم ضرورة في الشريعة الإسلامية؟".
20) مقالة في مجلة "الموافقات" الصادرة من كلية العلوم الإسلامية بالجزائر تحت عنوان:"حكم بيع العينة".
21) مقالة في مجلة "منابر الهدى" تحت عنوان :"اعتبار اختلاف المطالع في ثبوت الأهلة وآراء الفقهاء فيه".

مؤلفات قيد الإصدار:
1) من سلسلة " ليتفقهوا في الدين " العدد التاسع (حول مسائل الحج).
2) الإنارة في التعليق على كتاب الإشارة لأبي الوليد الباجي.
3) شرح و تعليق على العقائد الإسلامية للشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس (ت ١٣٥٩).

و قد ناقش الشيخ العديد من رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير منها:
1) الرخصة الشرعية وأثرها في القضايا الفقهية (دكتوراه) للباحث كمال بوزيدي.
2) دلالة الأفعال النبوية و أثرها في الفقه الإسلامي (دكتوراه) للباحث عبد المجيد بيرم.
3) الإمام العلامة ابن خويز منداد البصري البغدادي وآراؤه الأصولية دراسة استقرائية تحليلية مقارنة (دكتوراه) للباحث ناصر قارة.
4) الجدل عند الأصوليين بين النظرية والتطبيق (دكتوراه) للباحث مسعود فلوسي.
5) أبو إسحاق الاسفراييني وآراؤه الأصولية جمع ودراسة (دكتوراه) للباحث علي عزوز.
6) فتاوى النوازل (الأحوال الشخصية بين ابن تيمية و الونشريسي أنموذجا) دراسة نظرية تطبيقية (دكتوراه) للباحث ميلود سرير.
7) أحكام المساقاة في الشريعة الإسلامية (ماجستير).
8) التوقف عند الأصوليين دراسة تحليلية نقدية (ماجستير).
9) حروف الإضافة عند الأصوليين وأثرها في اختلاف الفقهاء (ماجستير).
10) أفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المجردة وموقف العلماء من دلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية (ماجستير).
11) أنواع السنة وكيفية بيانها للأحكام – دراسة أصولية - (ماجستير).
12) طرق الوقاية من الجريمة في الشريعة وقانون العقوبات الجزائري (ماجستير).
13) كتاب فتح الجليل الصمد في شرح التكميل والمعتمد -دراسة و تحقيق- (ماجستير).
14) القواعد الأصولية المستخرجة من كتاب إحكام الأحكام لابن دقيق العيد وبيان مذهبه فيها (ماجستير).

كما أشرف على الكثير من رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير منها:
1) آراء ابن القيم الأصولية (دكتوراه) للباحث عبد المجيد جمعة.
2) آراء ابن عبد البر الفقهية (ماجستير).
3) الاختيارات الفقهية لابن رشد (ماجستير).
4) التداوي بالمحرمات أحكامه و أحواله (ماجستير).
5) الشذا الفياح من علوم ابن الصلاح (ماجستير).
6) صوارف الأمر والنهي للاستحباب والكراهة وتطبيقاتها الفقهية (ماجستير).
7) مفهوم الحصر وآثاره الأصولية والفقهية (ماجستير).
8) الأحكام الكبرى -كتاب الأذان للإمام ابن كثير- دراسة وتحقيق (ماجستير).
9) الغرر وأثره في عقود المعاوضات المالية (ماجستير).
10) إجماعات النووي -جمع ودراسة- (ماجستير).
11) التصحيح والتوضيح للمنقول عن الشافعي في علم الأصول -تنصيصا وتخريجا- (ماجستير).
12) الآراء الأصولية لأبي بكر الصيرفي -جمع و دراسة وتحقيق- (ماجستير).
13) مراحل الحمل بين الشريعة والطب المعاصر وآثارها الفقهية (ماجستير).
14) تخريج الفروع والأصول على الأصول -دراسة نظرية تطبيقية- (ماجستير).
15) القاضي عبد الوهاب أصوليا (ماجستير).
16) إعمال أولوية التأسيس على التأكيد في مجالي الفقه والأصول (ماجستير).
17) إبراز الحكم من حديث "رفع القلم" للإمام تقي الدين السبكي (ماجستير).
18) دلالة مفهوم المخالفة عند الأصوليين وأثرها في اختلاف الفقهاء -باب النكاح أنموذجا- (ماجستير).
19) المنهج الأصولي و تفريعاته الفقهية عند الحافظ ابن خزيمة في كتابه "الصحيح" (ماجستير).
20) المماثلة في القصاص فيما دون النفس -دراسة فقهية مقارنة- (ماجستير).
21) الآثار الفقهية المترتبة على الاختلاف في الحكم على الحديث من خلال  كتاب "بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد" لابن رشد -دراسة حديثية فقهية-  (ماجستير).
22) طرق دفع التعارض بين الأدلة الشرعية عند أبي جعفر الطحاوي في كتابه "مشكل الآثار" و"شرح معاني الآثار" (الماجستير).

وللشيخ مقالات نشرت في مجلة منابر الهدى، وإجابات عن أسئلة وردت عليه من  مختلف مناطق الجزائر ومن خارج الجزائر منها المكتوب بخطه ومنها المسجل في  أشرطة في العقيدة والمنهج والفقه والأصول و نصائح دعوية، لا يزال سائرا على  هذا الدرب بخطى ثابتة وهمة عالية، نسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في جهوده  ويجعلها في ميزان حسناته وأن يسلك به سبيل العلماء العاملين إنه ولي ذلك  والقادر عليه، والحمد لله ربّ العالمين.*
*
كتبه بتاريخ: 13 ربيع الأول 1425ﻫ
الموافق لـ : 1 جوان 2004م 
*

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

وهذا تعريف بالشيخ رضا بوشامة نقلته من الموقع المشرف عليه ،موقع راية الإصلاح.
* الاسم:* رضا بوشامة. * تاريخ ومكان الميلاد:* 29-11-1968م بالجزائر العاصمة. * المؤهِّلات العلمية:* *ـ درجة الليسانس في العلوم الإسلامية،*  تخصص الحديث النبوي، من كلية الحديث الشريف والدراسات الإسلامية، الجامعة  الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية، عام 1415هـ ـ 1994م، بتقدير ممتاز. *ـ ماجستير في العلوم الإسلامية،*  تخصص علوم الحديث، من كلية الحديث الشريف والدراسات الإسلامية، الجامعة  الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية، عام 1420هـ ـ 2000م، بتقدير ممتاز. *ـ دكتوراه في العلوم الإسلامية،*  تخصُّص علوم الحديث، من كلية الحديث والدراسات الإسلامية، الجامعة  الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية، عام 1426هـ  ـ 2006م، بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة  الشرف الأولى. *ـ جائزة المدينة المنورة الخيرية،* فرع: النبوغ والتفوق الدراسي وخدمة التعليم، لعام (1427هـ). * الأعمال العلمية:* * أ ـ الكتب المحققة:* *ـ الإيماء إلى أطراف أحاديث كتاب الموطأ،*  للإمام أبي العباس أحمد بن طاهر الداني الأندلسي (ت 532هـ)، دراسة وتحقيق،  رسالة ماجستير، وهو مطبوع في خمسة مجلدات بمكتبة المعارف بالرياض عام  1424هـ 2003م، بالاشتراك. *ـ المشيخة البغدادية،*  لأبي طاهر أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد السِّلفي الأصبهاني نزيل الإسكندرية (ت  576هـ)، دارسة وتحقيق عشرة أجزاء من الكتاب (155 ق)، رسالة دكتوراه،  والكتاب يتكون من 35 جزءاً (418 ق) والآن في صدد تحقيقه كاملاً وأتممت  الكثير من أجزائه. *ـ أسماء شيوخ مالك بن أنس الأصبحي الإمام رضي الله عنه وأرضاه،*  للإمام الشيخ المحدث أبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن بن خلفون  الأونبي الأندلسي (636هـ)، تحقيق، مجلد، مطبوع بمكتبة أضواء السلف  بالرياض، عام 1425هـ ـ 2004م. *ـ الأحاديث التي خولف فيها مالك بن أنس،* للحافظ أبي الحسن الدارقطني (ت 385هـ)، تحقيق، مجلد، مطبوع بمكتبة الرشد بالرياض عام 1418هـ 1997م. *ـ غرائب حديث مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه،* للحافظ أبي الحسين محمد بن المظفر البزاز (ت 379هـ)، تحقيق، مجلد، مطبوع بدار السلف بالرياض عام 1418هـ ـ 1997م. *ـ المنتخب من غرائب حديث مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه،* لأبي بكر ابن المقرئ الأصبهاني (ت 381هـ)، تحقيق، جزء، مطبوع بدار ابن حزم بالرياض، عام 1419هـ 1999م. *ـ الجزء الأول  من التخريج لصحيح الحديث عن الشيوخ الثقات على شرط كتاب محمد بن إسماعيل  البخاري وكتاب مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري مما أخرجه الحافظ أبو بكر أحمد ابن  محمد بن غالب البرقاني الخوارزمي من أصول أبي الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد  بن منصور العتيقي رحمهما الله،* تحقيق، جزء، مطبوع بدار ابن حزم بالرياض عام 1420هـ 1999م. *ـ قصيدة من إنشاء الحافظ أبي طاهر السِّلفي الأصبهاني (576هـ)،* تحقيق، جزء، مطبوع بدار ابن حزم بالرياض، عام 1424هـ ـ 2003م، وأعيد طبعة بدار الفضيلة بالجزائر عام (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *ـ منتقى من السفينة البغدادية،*  للحافظ أبي طاهر السِّلفي الأصبهاني (576هـ)، تحقيق، جزء، مطبوع بدار ابن  حزم بالرياض، عام 1424هـ ـ 2003هـ، وأعيد طبعة بدار الفضيلة بالجزائر عام  (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *ـ حديث مصعب بن عبد الله بن مصعب بن ثابت بن عبد الله ابن الزبير بن العوام (ت 236هـ)،* رواية أبي القاسم عبد الله ابن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي (317هـ)، تحقيق، مطبوع بدار ابن حزم بالرياض، عام 1424هـ ـ 2004م. *ـ ذكر من لم يكن عنده إلاَّ حديث واحد ومن لم يحدِّث عن شيخه إلاَّ بحديث واحد،* للإمام الحافظ أبي محمد الحسن بن محمد الخلال (ت 439هـ)، تحقيق، جزء، مطبوع بدار ابن عفان بمصر عام (1425هـ ـ 2004). *ـ جزء فيه الكلام على حديث «إنَّ أولى الناس بي أكثرهم عليَّ صلاة»،* للحافظ أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني (ت 852هـ)، تحقيق، مطبوع بدار الفضيلة بالجزائر، عام (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). * ب ـ المقالات:* *ـ غرائب حديث مالك بن أنس لابن المظفر البزاز، تحقيق طه بوسريح، عرض ونقد،* منشور في مجلة عالم الكتب الرياض، المجلد (23) العدد الأول والثاني ، 1422هـ ـ 2002م. *ـ الموطأ برواية أبي مصعب الزهري،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد الثاني (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *ـ يحيى بن يحيى الليثي وروايته للموطأ،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد الثالث (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *ـ رؤية رمضان ووحدة الأمة الإسلامية،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد الرابع (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *ـ النهي عن التشبه ببعض الحيوانات في الصلاة،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد الخامس (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *ـ من سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم: العدل والإحسان مع أهل الكتاب،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد السادس (1428 هـ ـ 2007م). *                             ـ مفاتيح الخير ومفاتيح الشر،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد الثامن (1429 هـ ـ 2008م). *                             ـ بعض العبر من وفاة خير البشر،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد التاسع (1429 هـ ـ 2008م). *                             ـ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين كيد عدوه ونصر ربه عز                              وجل،* منشور في مجلة الإصلاح ـ الجزائر، العدد الحادي                              عشر(1429 هـ ـ 2008م). * جـ ـ الندوات والملتقيات:* ـ المشاركة بورقة  عمل في الملتقى الوطني الأول حول معالم الإصلاح عند الشيخ البشير  الإبراهيمي، المنعقد في مدينة أفلو بولاية الأغواط أيام : 23 ـ 24 / 7 /  2007م. * العمل الحالي:*  أستاذ الحديث المساعد، بجامعة الأمير عبد القادر الإسلامية بقسنطينة.

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

*وهذه ترجمة للشيخ الفقيه بن حنفية العابدين نقلتها من موقعه.
*
*هو بن حنفية العابدين بن محي الدين المولود بتاريخ* *14/08/1948**م ببلدية عين الحجر ولاية سعيدة الجزائر، حفظ القرآن وعمره خمس عشرة سنة، ثم التحق بالمعهد الإسلامي بولاية سيدي بلعباس من سنة* *65**إلى سنة* *68**، وحضر في هذه الفترة بعض حلقات العلم في الفقه واللغة عند مشايخ في هذه المدينة**.* *-**وظف معلما ابتدائيا سنة* *1968**، والتحق بكلية الآداب سنة* *1970**ثم بمعهد علوم الأرض سنة* *1971**وحصل على الليسانس بكلية علوم الأرض بجامعة مدينة وهران سنة* *1974**م، وعمل بعد ذلك أستاذا في التعليم المتوسط والثانوي* *.* *-**عمل في قطاع الشؤون الدينية أزيد من ثلاثين سنة، حيث وظف مفتشا للتعليم الأصلي والشؤون الدينية ابتداء من* *1975**، فعمل في عدة ولايات في الإدارة، وفي الإشراف على التعليم المسجدي، وتكوين الأئمة، ومارس خلالها الخطابة، والتدريس، كما عمل بديوان وزير الشؤون الدينية* *.* *-**شارك في نحو* *16**ملتقى من ملتقيات الفكر الإسلامي التي كانت تنظمها الجزائر، وأشرف على تنظيم ملتقى سنة* *1986**بسطيف**.* *-**شارك في بعض الملتقيات خارج الجزائر منها ملتقى السلام المنعقد بمدينة باكو بأذربيجان بالاتحاد السوفياتي سنة* *1985**، كما مثل الجزائر في مسابقة القرآن الكريم التي نظمها مسلمو تايلاندة سنة* *1986**، وحضر بعض الملتقيات بصفته عضوا في بعثة الحج الجزائرية التي شارك فيها ضمن لجنة الإفتاء وغيرها من اللجان خمس مرات* *.* *-**متقاعد ، يقيم بمدينة معسكر بالجزائر، ينظم حلقات علمية عدة في بعض العلوم الشرعية* *.* *-**له عدة رسائل و مؤلفات طبع منها ما يلي* *:* *01-**حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف* *02-**القول الثبت في صوم يوم السبت* *03-**السنة التركية* *(**درء الشكوك عن أحكام التروك**)* *04-**هل الحزيبة وسيلة إلى الحكم بما أنزل الله؟* *05-**كيف نخدم الفقه المالكي؟* *06-**حياة أبي رأس الناصري وتصوفه من خلال كتابه الحاوي* *07-**المخرج من تحريف المنهج* *08-**حكم قراءة القرآن جماعة* *09-**العجالة في شرح الرسالة ج**/1**في العقيدة ج**/2**ج**/3**تحت الطبع* *10-**منهجية ابن أبي جمعة الهبطي في أوقاف القرآن الكريم* *11**-**حكم بيع التقسيط* *(**قراءة متأنية في حديث النهي عن بيعتين في بيعة**)* *12-**لا دليل على منع بيع الذهب والفضة بالعملات إلى أجل*  *13**-**قواعد النصوص المتعارضة* *(**مخطوط**)*

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

منقول عن أهل الحديث
ترجمة 
الشيخ الدكتور :الشيخ أبي عبد الرحمن عبد المجيد جمعة الجزائري

حفظه الله و نفع بعلمه

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
وبعد، فإنّه قد رغب إلينا بعض النبلاء من أهل اليمن في تقييد ترجمة لصاحبنا  الشيخ أبي عبد الرحمن عبد المجيد جمعة الجزائري، فأجبنا بهذا المكتوب:
هو 
، وهو اسم أحد أجداده، ونسبهم محفوظ في قبيلة زواوة، وهي من قبائل البربر  المشهورة التي استوطنت المغرب الأوسط، وإليها ينسب خلق كثير من العلماء،  منهم الإمام العالم أبو يعلى الزواوي.
ولد المترجم له يوم 14 شوال 1384 هـ الموافق لـ: 16 فبراير 1965م بمدينة  الجزائر المحروسة، وهي دار لجلّة من العلماء في القديم والحديث، فهو جزائري  المولد والمنشأ، وإليها ينسب، فيعرف خارج القطر بجمعة الجزائري، حبّب إليه  العلم صغيرا، فشحذ له غرار عزمه، وامتطى له جواد حزمه، فأخذ عن بعض أهل  بلده، ثم أعمل الركاب، وهو في زمن الشباب على عادة أهل العلم، فقرأ النحو  على الفقيه النحوي المعمّر ملحق الأصاغر بالأكابر الشيخ محمد شارف الخطيب  بالمسجد الكبير بمدينة الجزائر، وقرأ عليه كتابه «القواعد الفقهية في إعلام  الموقعين»، ومن أبرز شيوخه العالم الفقيه الأصولي البارع الشيخ الفاضل أبي  عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس، وله معه طول صحبة، إضافة إلى شغفه بالكتب  ومطالعتها، لاسيما كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن قيم الجوزية  رحمهما الله، فكانت الكتب لا تكاد تفارق يديه، ولا تتوارى عن عينيه. ثمّ  التحق بالمدارس النظامية، حيث أكمل دراسته بكلّيّة العلوم الإسلامية بجامعة  الجزائر، فتحصّل على شهادة الليسانس في العلوم الإسلامية بقسم أصول الفقه،  ثمّ على شهادة الماجستير، عمل في ذلك مؤّلفًا كبيرًا في «القواعد الفقهية  في إعلام الموقعين للعلاّمة ابن قيّم الجوزية»، أثنى عليه كلّ من وقع في  يده من أهل العلم والفضل، وقد قدّم له الشيخ العلاّمة بكر بن عبد الله أبو  زيد بمقدّمة، لم يسبق أن قدّم لغيره بمثلها، ثمّ نال شهادة دكتوراه دولة في  العلوم الإسلامية بقسم أصول الفقه، وعمل في ذلك مؤلّفا كبيرا في «اختيارات  ابن القيّم الأصولية»، بديع الصنع، لم ينسج على منواله، ولم تسمح قريحة  بمثاله.
ثمّ ارتحل مرّات إلى الحجاز لأداء الحجّ أو العمرة، قبل أن يستقرّ بها  مدّة، فكان عاكفًا على مجالس العلم، والسماع من أهل نجد والحرمين، ولقائهم،  وممّن لقيه الشيخ العلاّمة المحدّث حمّاد الأنصاري رحمه الله، وحفظ منه  كلمة قالها له، وهي: روضة الناظر لابن قدامة فيه آفتان: آفة الاختصار، وآفة  الطبع، قال: و روضة الناظر بدون شرح ابن بدران لا يساوي شيئا، وسمع من  الشيخ العلاّمة فقيه الأمّة محمد بن صالح العثيمين، فأخذ عنه، وأجازه في  جميع مؤلّفاته، وسمع من الشيخ العلاّمة صالح اللحيدان والشيخ الإمام  المحدّث عبد المحسن العباد، والشيخ السحيمي، والشيخ الفقيه صالح الفوزان،  وأخذ علم الحديث على الشيخ المحدّث الكبير مفلح بن سليمان الرشيدي، وأخذ  علم القراءة والتجويد على الشيخ عبيد الأفغاني والشيخ عبد الكريم إسكندر  الباكستاني والشيخ إهاب المصري، وأخذ أصول الفقه على يد الشيخ محمد المختار  ابن الشيخ الإمام العلاّمة الفقيه الأصولي المفسّر محمد الأمين الشنقيطي،  وسمع من الشيخ الأصولي عبد الوهاب الشنقيطي، وأخذ علم المواريث على الشيخ  الفرضي الزليباني، وأخذ النحو والأصول على الشيخ محمد محمد الشنقيطي، ولزم  مجلس الشيخ المحدّث ربيع بن الهادي المدخلي، كما سمع من غيرهم من علماء  الحجاز، وكان له اتّصال خاص بالشيخ العلاّمة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد عضو  هيئة كبار العلماء، ولقيه في موسم الحجّ بمنى، وابتهج الشيخ بكر بلقائه،  وقابله قائلا: طلع البدر علينا، ولقي الشيخ الفقيه المحدّث الكبير أبا أويس  محمد بن الأمين بن عبد الله أبو خبزة الحسني التطواني، وقد أجازه إجازة  عامة في كلّ ما صحّت له روايته عن شيخه الشيخ أبي الفيض أحمد بن محمد بن  الصديق الغماري ومن المشايخ مشافهة عبد الحي بن عبد الكبير الكتاني وعبد  الحفيظ بن طاهر الفاسي الفهري، والطاهر بن عاشور التونسي، وتدبيجا مع الشيخ  محمد بن عبد الهادي المنوني المكناسي، ومناولة لبعض كتبه من الشيخ محمد  ناصر الألباني رحمهم الله جميعا.
ولا أعلم له اجتماعًا بالإمام العلاّمة المجتهد الفقيه عبد العزيز بن باز  والعلاّمة الفقيه محدّث الوقت -بلا منازع- الشيخ الألباني رحمهما الله إلاّ  ما كان بواسطة الهاتف، فذلك كثير مسجل عنده في أشرطة . 
وقد ولي الشيخ –حفظه الله- الخطابة والدروس في بداية العشرينات من عمره،  بباب الوادي -وهو حيّ من أحياء الجزائر العاصمة- مسقط رأسه، وفي غيره، فجاد  بغرر الخطب في الوعظ والتربية، والدعوة إلى السنّة، والجهر بالحق، وله في  ذلك محنة أوذي فيها فصبر، وكانت له حلقات علمية في شرح سنن أبي داود، وشرح  صحيح البخاري، أجاد فيها وأفاد، استفاد منها كثير من طلبة العلم، قبل أن  يسلّط عليه قرار التوقيف عن جميع الدروس والخطب، كما عمل بالتعليم الثانوي،  ثمّ بالتعليم الجامعي قبل أن يوقف عن مهامه بسبب منهجه وازدحام الطلبة على  دروسه، وترأّس مجلة «منابر الهدى» السلفية، وله تآليف كثيرة ما بين مطبوع  ومخطوط، أغلبها لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، منها: القواعد الفقهية في إعلام  الموقعين، نال بها شهادة الماجستير.
اختيارات ابن القيّم الأصولية، تحصّل بها على شهادة دكتوراه دولة.
بعض مقالات نشرت بمجلة «منابر الهدى»، ثمّ أفردت بالطباعة، منها:
المورد الرويّ في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبويّ
برد السحائب على كبد أهل المصائب (نكبة الجزائر). مقال كتبه بمناسبة  الفياضنات العارمة التي اجتاحت البلد، وخلّفت الهلاك والخراب والدمار في  الأرواح والممتلكات.
ومن رسائل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
المسألة الخلافية في الصلاة خلف المالكية
فتيا فيما يفعله بعض الخطباء يوم الجمعة
فصل في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
رسالة في عيد النصارى
تفسير قوله تعالى: قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم
فتوى فيما يفعله الصوفية من صحبة المردان ومؤاخاة النسوان
مسألة في تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها.
وله تحقيقات أخرى منها:
رسالة في حكم إعفاء اللحى للشيخ محمد حياة السندي.
شرح أربعين علي القارئ للشيخ محمد حياة السندي.
مسائل أجاب عنها الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله.
رسالة في الردّ على من أجاز لبس قلنسوة النصارى للشيخ عليش.
كما له مشاريع علمية كثيرة من أهمّها: تحقيق كتاب «زاد المعاد في هدي خير  العباد» للإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله، معتمدًا على نسخ خطّية نفيسة.
ولقد أثنى عليه غير واحد من أهل العلم، منهم شيخه الشيخ محمد علي فركوس،  حيث حلاه في تقديمه لرسالة «رسالة في حكم إعفاء اللحى» (4): الشيخ الفقيه،  وكرّر العبارة في تقديمه لرسالة «المسألة الخلافية في الصلاة خلف المالكية»  (3)، فقال: الشيخ الأصولي الفقيه.
ومنهم الشيخ العلاّمة بكر بن عبد الله بن زيد في تقريظه لكتابه «القواعد  الفقهية» حيث قال: الحمد لله بجميع المحامد وأكملها، على جميع نعمه ظاهرها  وباطنها، وصلّى الله وسلّم على خير الخلائق وأفضلها، وعلى صحابته والتابعين  لهم بإحسان في كلّيّات الإحسان وجزئيّاتها.
أمّا بعد، فهذا نفس من الغرب الإسلامي، يتضوّع مسكا أذفرا، وعلما جمّا،  وبيانا عذبا، وأيّ عبد لك ما ألمّا، يجري عبر قلم حدا حادي الحيف إلى العلم  الشرعي، على ميراث النبوة صافيا، فوقع الاختيار منه موفّقا على علم من  الشرق الإسلامي وآله، يستثمر من علومه، ويلتقط من غوالي درره وفهومه،  يجمعهما –مع تباعد الدار، ومدى الزمان- شرف الالتقاء على مائدة الإسلام  الباقية، ومعجزته الخالدة الشريفة صافية، فجال هذا القلم المبارك من  الجزائر جولته في معين واسع من كتب علَم من أعلام الإسلام الدماشقة، صاحب  التصانيف المفيدة، الشيخ العلاّمة ابن قيّم الجوزية (المتوفّى سنة 751)،  وذلك في أنبل كتابه، وأجلّها وأثراها بالقواعد الفقهية، والتخريج عليها:  «إعلام الموقعّين عن ربّ العالمين»، فاستقرأ منه تسعا وتسعين قاعدة، قرّب  لمحبّي العلم كلامه فيها، ممّا جعل هذا الكتاب «وثيقة شرعية للقواعد  الفقهية»، سهْل السياق، يألفه القارئ، ويستفيد منه بلا أستاذ، فجزى الله  أخانا الشيخ عبد المجيد جمعة خير الجزاء، وبارك في علمه ونفع به، وجعلنا  وإيّاه من عباده الصالحين، وحزبه المفلحين، وحرّاس هذا الدين، حتّى نلقى  ربّنا ونحن على ذلك من الشاهدين. 
وزكّاه الشيخ العلاّمة ربيع بن هادي المدخلي، وأوصى الشباب بالجزائر  بالرجوع إليه، وإلى غيره من الدعاة أسماهم، في شريط من تسجيل منار السبيل  مع الشيخ ربيع بمكة بتاريخ 19 ربيع الأول 1424 الموافق ل21 ماي 2003 . 
ولنا معه صحبة قديمة، أطلعتنا على محاسن صفاته من دماثة الخلق، وكرم النفس  مع صلابة في الديانة، والصدق والأمانة، والتنزّه عن الرذائل مع الصيانة،  والحياء والتواضع ولين الجانب في بشر يعلو محياه.
وهو رجل رَبعَة أبيض مشرب بحمرة، ليس بالبدين ولا الهزيل، قد خالط الشيب رأسه ولحيته سمت أهل العلم.
وهو في هذا الزمان معافى في بدنه وأهله، أدام الله عافيته، وأطال بقاءه، وصلّى الله وسلّم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
كتبه: أبو يوسف محمد بن علي الجزائري

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

منقول عن المجلس الشرعي العام - الألوكة.

من أعلام الجزائر في أرض الحرمين
الشيخ حميدة بن الطيب الابراهيمي

(ت1362هـ -1943م)ترجمة الشيخ حميدة بن الطيب الابراهيمي الجزائري1288هـ - 1362هـ

إعداد أبو أسامة عبد العزيز بن علي أبو رحلة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه أما بعد:
فإن الهمم لتخمد ، وإن الرياح لتسكن وإن النفوس ليعتريها الملل، وينتابها  الفتور ،وإن سير العظماء لمن أعظم ما يذكى الأوار ،ويبعث الهمم ، ويرتقي  بالعقول ،ويوحي بالاقتداء (1)
وإن التاريخ الاسلامي يعد فخرا بحق لأمة الاسلام، فإنه لا توجد أمة من  الأمم لديها من التراجم لرجالاتها وعلى شتى التخصصات والفنون عبر العصور  الى يومنا هذا مثل هذه الأمة وقد كتب التاريخ الإسلامي على صور :

الصورة الأولى:
كتب على طريق الحوليات فيذكر في كل سنة أهم أحداثها ومن توفي فيها ، وقد تختصر وقد تطول حسب منهج المؤلف 

الصورة الثانية:
كتب على طريقة الطبقات حيث يذكر أحوال الناس ووفياتهم طبقة طبقة

الصورة الثالثة:
كتب على طريقة التراجم المخصصة،سواء أكانت مفردة لشخص بعينه أولبلده أو لكتاب أو لدولة أو لوصف كالثقات والضعفاء أو الأعلام

الصورة الرابعة:
كتب على طريقة الدرس والتحليل للنواحي السياسية والاجتماعية والعمرانية  والعلمية وغير ذلك وهذا النوع من الدراسات بداياته قديمة، وابن خلدون في  مقدمته أشار الى أهمية الدراسة على هذا المنهج ، وقد اهتم به في العصور  المتأخرة (2)

ثم إن علم التاريخ -بما فيه فن التراجم- علم يستمتع به العالم والجاهل  ،ويستعذب موقعه الأحمق والعاقل فكل غريبة منه تعرف وكل أعجوبة منه تستظرف  ،ومكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها منه تقتبس،وآداب سياسة الملوك وغيرها منه تلتمس  ،يجمع لك الأول والآخر،والناقص والوافر والبادي والحاضر،والموجو  د والغابر ،  وعليه مدار كثير من الأحكام ، وبه يتزين في كل محفل ومقام (3)

ويوم قام ببعض هذا الواجب وهو تدوين تاريخ الجزائر الشيخ مبارك الميلي في  كتابه الحافل "تاريخ الجزائر " كتب إليه الشيخ العلامة عبد الحميد بن باديس  رحمه الله كلمة هي بمثابة التقريظ للكتاب ومما جاء فيه:((...وقفت على  الجزء الأول من كتابك تاريخ الجزائر في القديم والحديث فقلت لو سميته "حياة  الجزائر" لكان بذلك خليقا ، فهو أول كتاب صور الجزائر في لغة الضاد صورة  تامة سوية،بعدما كانت تلك الصورة أشلاء متفرقة هنا وهناك ، وقد نفخت في تلك  الصورة من روح إيمانك الديني والوطني ما سيبقيها حية على وجه الدهر تحفظ  اسمك تاجا لها في سماء العلا ،وتخطه بيمينها في كتاب الخالدين ، أخي  المبارك إذا كان من أحيا نفسا واحدة فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ،فكيف من أحيا  أمة كاملة ؟! أحيا ماضيها وحاضرها وحياتها عند أبناءها حياة مستقبلها))  (4)

إن الاهتمام بتراجم العلماء وتدوينها فيه إحياء ذكر الأولين والآخرين من علمائها والطارئين عليها ، فإنه ذكر حياة جديدة {ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا}  [المائدة 32] ، وتصورهم في القلوب ومعرفة افعالهم  وزهدهم وورعهم وديانتهم  وانصرافهم عن الدنيا واحتقارهم لها وصبرهم على شدائد الطاعات والمصائب في  الله ، فيتخلق الناظر بأخلاقهم ، ويتعطر السامع بأحوالهم فالطبع منقاد ،  والانسان معتاد ، والأذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانا .
ولما كان سبب النجاة الاستقامة في الأحوال والأفعال ولا يتم ذلك الا بسائق  وقائد ، كصحبة الصالحين وأسماع أحوالهم ، والنظر في أثارهم عند تعذر الصحبة  (5) حيث تتصور النفس أعيانهم وتتخيل مذاهبهم لأنك لو أبصرت لم يبق عندك  الا التذكر والتخيل ، ولكن إن يكن وابل فطل ، لاسيما وعند ذكر الصالحين  تنزل الرحمة (6)

وعليه فإن من أعظم المقاصد لكتابة تراجم علمائنا بيان الجوانب المشرقة من  سير عظمائنا ، والتنويه بما لهم من أعمال جليلة ، وأياد بيضاء ، وإيقاظ  الهمم وحفزها ،والارتقاء بالأخلاق وتقويم عوجها ، وتزويد القارئ بشيئ من  خلاصات التجارب وقرائح الأفهام قال الأستاذ محمد كرد علي (7)كان أستاذنا  طاهر الجزائري (8) وهو على سرير الموت يقول لمن حوله من أصحابه :اذكروا من  عندكم من الرجال الذين ينفعونكم في الشدائد ودونوا أسماءهم في جريدة ،لئلا  تنسوهم ونوهوا بهم عند كل سانحة واحرصوا حرصكم على أعز عزيز.

ومن هؤلاء الذين يستحقون الترجمة  من أبناء الجزائر ، الذين نبغوا في غير  وطنهم ، وليس ذلك بغريب ، لأن الجزائر كما قيل : طينة علم وذكاء وصدق شاعر  النهضة محمد العيد آل خليفة إذ يقول:

إن الجزائر لم تزل في نسلها  .....أُمًا ولودا خصبة الأرحام
نسبه:
من هؤلاء العالم المصلح العلامة الفقيه حميدة بن الطيب بن علال التواتي  الابراهيمي الحسني (9)المالكي الجزائري ثم المدني ، المعروف عند بعض أهل  المدينة بالجزائرلي (10)

وحميدة أصلها أن تكتب هكذا "أحميدة" جرى على هذا أهل المغرب العربي طلبا  للاختصار ، كما في أسماء أُخر،مثل : محمد يقولون حمُو ، ولأحمد حمدوس ،  وليوسف يسو ، ولعبد الرحمن رحموا ، الى غير ذلك ولهم في هذا الاختصار غرضان  أساسيان:

الأول: طلب التواضع وترك الفخر والخيلاء ،  فأهل  المغرب الغالب عليهم التواضع وترك الفخر والخيلاء ، بخلاف أهل المشرق  فالغالب عليهم حب الفخر والرياسة فتجد عندهم هذا الالقاب عز الدين وشمس  الدين ...إلخ (11).
والثاني:تنزيه الأسماء الشريفة أن ينالها سوء أو  أذى فتجد عندهم اسم "مُحند" وأصله "محمد" ويفضل كثير من أهل المغرب العربي  خاصة أهل زواوة منهم تسمية أولادهم بهذا الاسم ، لكنهم يخشون أن يزلهم  الشيطان فيأتوا من قبيح الأفعال وبذيء الاقوال مما يجعل بعض الناس يشتمون  حامل هذا الاسم أو يسمونه ، فيكونون قد شتموا اسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فاحتاطوا للأمر ، واهتدوا الى طريقة يجمعون بواسطتها بين التبرك باسم  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين تنزيه اسمه الشريف عن أن يناله سوء أو أذى  (12)

مولده:
ولد رحمه الله سنة 1288هـ 1871م من بلدة عين بسام والتي تعد من كبرى بلديات  البويرة الجزائرية تبعد عن الجزائر العاصمة حوالي 120 كلم ، من ناحية  الشرق تحيط بها عدة مدن صغيرة كالهاشمية وعين العلوي والخبوزية والروراوة  وسوق الخميس وبئر غبالو

نشأته:
عندما بلغ الشيخ رحمه الله سن التعليم بدأ بحفظ القرآن الكريم حتى أتمه  بروايتي  ورش وحفص، وهو لم يتجاوز العاشرة من عمره (13) قرأ القرآن على  الشيخ المختار (14).
وبعد أن أتم قراءة القرآن سافر الى مدينة بوسعادة (15) والتحق(16) بزاوية  الهامل(17) فتلقى مختلف العلوم الشرعية التي كانت تدرس في الزاوية المذكورة  كالعقائد والنحو والصرف والفقه والتجويد ، فأكب على حضور مجالس العلم ،  وحفظ المتون العلمية،
ومن المشايخ الذين لازمهم الشيخ حميدة الطيب العلامة المصلح عبد الحميد بن  باديس ، قرأ عليه سيرة ابن هشام وألفية ابن مالك بشرح ابن عقيل وتفسير  الجلالين (18)
كما درّس الشيخ حميدة بعض المشايخ قسما من الموطأ بشرح الزرقاني ، وشيئا من مختصر خليل وبعض الألفية النحوية بشرح الأشموني .
وختم كتبا كثيرة ، مثل موطأ الامام مالك وصحيح مسلم وسيرة ابن هشام وفتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر والاصابة له كذلك.
وكان رحمه الله كثير المطالعة ،شغوفا بقراءة الكتب ، فمن الكتب التي أتم  قراءتها مطالعة الدرر الكامنة للحافظ ابن حجر ، ولسان الميزان له كذلك ،  والاستيعاب للحافظ ابن عبد البر وأسد الغابة لابن الأثير، والكامل في  التاريخ له كذلك، وتاريخ ابن جرير الطبري ، وطبقات ابن سعد وتاريخ ابن كثير  وتاريخ ابن خلدون وتذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي ، وغيرها من الكتب ، وحصل على  إجازة من معهد زاوية الهامل بالتدريس ونشر العلم في المدن والقرى  الجزائرية.

صفاته الخَلقية والخُلقية:   
كان الشيخ رحمه الله متوسط الطول ، أبيض اللون ،واسع العينين عريض الجبهة لحيته بيضاء يلبس العمامة
وأما أخلاقه فعرف رحمه الله بالتواضع واشتهر بالعفة والنزاهة ودمث الأخلاق  يكره التكبر والتملق ، صاحب رجاحة في العقل ، غزير الحفظ قوي الذاكرة 


رحلته الى الحجاز:
حرص المسلمون في مختلف العصور والأقطار على الارتحال في طلب العلم، وكانوا  يتكبدون المشاق في سبيل ذلك، غير أن الحجاز تتمتع بميزة أخرى ،جعلته  أكثرجذبا للعلماء وطلاب العلم بحكم مكانته الدينية.
فأكثر من يقدم للحج والعمرة ، يقيم فترة للمجاورة في الحرمين، للتزود ببعض  العلوم الشرعية، ومجالسة أهل العلم الذين قد لا يتيسر لقاؤهم في غير الحجاز  ، وربما طال به المقام ، فيستقر فترة من الزمن،قد تطول وقد تقصر،وفي هذه  الحالة يعد مجاورا فيستفيد من اتصاله بالعلماء،كما يفيد غيره من علمه،وعليه  يمكن أن تصنف الذين قاموا بهذه الرحلات الى نوعين:

- نوع قاموا بالرحلة لطلب العلم والافادة من علماء عصرهم
-نوع آخر ممن نال حظا وافرا من العلم فارتحل الى أقطار أخرى للافادة
ولقد جذبت المدينة النبوية بحكم مركزها الديني والعلمي عددا من  العلماء،وطلبة العلم الذين قدموا إليها لتلقي العلوم(19)ومن هؤلاء الشيخ  حميدة رحمه الله،فإنه اتخذها مهاجره ودار إقامة،بعد أن ضغط عليه المستعمر  الفرنسي الغشيم(20) ومنعه من الدعوة الى الله وتعليم الناشئة فقرر رحمه  الله الهجرة الى الحجاز،فخرج متسترا باسم حميدة التواتي نسبة لجده علال  التواتي،وتوجه الى مكة المكرمة فأدى فريضة الحج ثم توجه الى المدينة  المنورة.

حياته العلمية في المدينة النبوية:
كانت المدينة النبوية تزخر بجملة كبيرة من العلماء في الفترة التي حل بها  الشيخ حميدة رحمه الله،ولهم حلق علمية ودروس بالمسجد النبوي،يهبون علمهم  ووقتهم للراغبين من طلبة العلم،وكان من أبرزهم:الشيخ حسين أحمد المدني  والشيخ محمد العمري الواسطي والشيخ محمد إسحاق والشيخ أحمد البرزنجي والشيخ  عبد الباقي اللكنوي والشيخ عمر حمدان المحرسي التونسي والشيخ عمر بري  والشيخ ياسين أحمد الخياري والشيخ الخضر الشيخ أحمد الفيض أبادي والشيخ  حمزة بساطي(21)

وشارك الشيخ حميدة هؤلاء الأعلام مشاركة قوية إذ أصبح من المشايخ المبرزين  صاحب حلقات ودروس المسجد النبوي ثلاثة دروس في كل يوم الدرس الأول بعد صلاة  الفجر وكان يدرس فيه الفقه فإذا انتهى منه انتقل الى النحو فيدرس الطلاب  متن الآجرومية مرة والألفية لابن مالك مرة أخرى ، والدرس الثاني بعد صلاة  العصر وكان يدرس القواعد أما الدرس الثالث فبعد صلاة المغرب ويعد هذا الدرس  أكبر حلقات الشيخ  يحضرها طلبة العلم من مختلف البلدان والأقطار  الاسلامية.

والشيخ رحمه الله لم ينقطع عن إفادة الغير من طلبة العلم وأهله حيث كان  الطلاب يفدون على بيته ويسألونه في مسائل شتى فيجيبهم الشيخ بما يفتح الله  عليهم ويستقبلهم بصدر رحب ويحنو عليهم حنو الأب على أبناءه شأنه في ذلك شأن  الصالحين من هذه الأمة قضى أكثر من أربعين سنة يدرس ويفيد ويرشد ويعظ  وينشر العلوم الشرعية.
وعند قيام الحرب العالمية الأولى والحرب العثمانية اضطر أكثر أهل المدينة  الى ترك المدينة والسفر الى البلاد المجاورة(22) فكان الشيخ رحمه الله أحد  الذين صوبوا وجهتهم تجاه الشام،وهناك التقى بعدد من العلماء وطلبة العلم،  وكانت له عندهم مكانة خاصة ، وبعد استقرار الأوضاع رجع الشيخ الى المدينة  وباشر دروسه كالعادة.

مكتبة الشيخ رحمه الله:
عرف الشيخ رحمه الله بشدة حبه للقراءة والمطالعة فدعاه ذلك الى تكوين مكتبة  علمية قيمة،زاد عدد كتبها عن الألف مجلد،جمعت أشتات العلوم،وكانت تعد من  أكبر المكتبات في المدينة،يقصدها طلبة العلم للاستفادة منها،قال الاستاذ  ياسين أحمد الخياري وهو يتحدث عن المكتبات العامة والخاصة بالمدينة  المنورة:((مكتبة الشيخ حميدة بن الطيب في منزله بسقيفة الرصاص))(23) 
وبعد وفاة الشيخ حميدة رحمه الله تولى ابنه الوحيد محمد حميدة (24) أمر المكتبة فقام بالمهام أحسن قيام.

الشيخ حميدة والشعر:
يعد الشيخ حميدة من رواد الأدب العربي ، إذ كان يحفظ كثيرا من الشعر في  مختلف العصور،وكان صاحب ملكة في هذا الفن لا يجارى، يقول الشعر ويرتجله  ارتجالا،دارت بينه وبين الاديب العلامة محمد أحمد العمري(25) مساجلات أدبية  يشهد فضلاء المدينة بعظمها وقوة مستواها

ومن شعر الشيخ رحمه الله قوله:

الله أكبر إن الدين منتصر.....بالله ثم بجند الله والعمل
إن اليهود على ما جمعوه لنا....باءت سياستهم بالعار والفشل
كونوا يدا في سبيل الله عاملة....على جلائهم في السهل والجبل
أقول هذا وقد قال العليم لنا....إن تنصروا الله ينصركم على عجل

الشيخ حميدة بين القضاء والفتوى:
تولى الشيخ حميدة القضاء بالمدينة النبوية في بداية العهد السعودي، في عصر  الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود رحمه الله حيث عين الشيخ قاضيا في المحكمة  الشرعية بالمدينة مع الشيخ ابراهيم بري، إلا أن الشيخ حميدة لم يستمر في  منصبه وطلب الاقالة بغرض التفرغ للتدريس ونشر العلم فقبل منه ذلك.

وأما الفتوى فكان الشيخ عمدة الفتوى عند أهل المدينة، ولعل من أبرز القضايا  والأحداث التي تبين مكانة الشيخ العلمية، وكونه ممن يعتمد عليه في  الفتوى،حين زار الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله المدينة النبوية عام 1345هـ  وصدرت فتوى من أئمة المذاهب الأربعة بوجوب هدم القباب المقامة على الأضرحة  وهدم القبور العالية وأصدروا فتوى تبين آداب زيارة المسجد النبوي وقبر  المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقرر هذه الآداب وفق منهج السنة النبوية، وكان  من الموقعين على الفتوى الشيخ إبراهيم بري عن الحنفية والشيخ زكي برزنجي  عن الشافعية والشيخ محمد صادق العقبي عن المالكية (26) والشيخ حميدة ابن  الطيب عن الحنابلة(27) وليس غريبا أن يوقع الشيخ عن الحنابلة فإنه كان رحمه  الله مطلعا على المذاهب الأربعة اطلاعا واسعا ، يدل على ذلك فتاواه التي  يشرح فيها آراء المذاهب ويقارن بينها ، ويورد أدلتها،ثم يستخلص الحكم  الصحيح المبني على الأدلة ، ولذا قيل فيه إنه كان يميل الى مذهب أهل  الحديث.

تلاميذه:
تتلمذ على الشيخ حميدة طلاب كثيرون ولا غرابة في ذلك فقد أمضى الشيخ أكثر من أربعين عاما يدرس في المسجد النبوي.
ومن أشهر تلامذته محمد حسين زيدان(28) والشيخ جعفر فقيه(29) والشيخ محمد  أمين كتبي(30) والشيخ محمد نور سيف(31) والشيخ حسين مشاط (32) وغيرهم

مؤلفاته:
خلف الشيخ رحمه الله جملة من المصنفات العلمية فهي وإن كانت قليلة فإن عذره  في قلتها واضح وهو انشغاله بالتدريس والتعليم ، ويصدق في حقه أنه كان ممن  اشتغل بتكوين الرجال قبل تأليف الكتب فمن مؤلفاته:
1- الثمر الداني في التوحيد الرباني والكتاب في العقيدة السلفية تحدث فيه الشيخ عن حبائل الشيطان التي توقع الجهال في الشرك
2- التمكين في الوصول لطريق سيد المرسلين
3- المسالك في ألفية ابن مالك،شرح فيه ألفية ابن مالك بأسلوب سلس، قرب فيه النحو ولم يكمله إذ شرح منه ثمانمائة بيت
4- الآثار في بلدة المختار كتاب تاريخي تخطيطي عن الأماكن التاريخية في المدينة النبوية
5- أراء في أحوال الأهالي طيبة ودمشق الفيحاء،سجل فيه رحلته في الحرب  العالمية الأولى الى دمشق مع تسجيل ملاحظاته وانطباعاته عن أهالي دمشق  ومعاملتهم لأهالي المدينة المهاجرين.

وفاته:
توفي رحمه الله في جمادى الثانية عام 1362هـ 1943م عن عمر يناهز الرابعة والسبعين ودفن بالبقيع (33)


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
الهوامش:
1-تراجم لتسعة من الأعلام للأخ محمد الحمد(ص3)
2-مكة في حياة العلم والعلماء للدكتور محمد بن عمر بازمول (ص 84-85)بتصرف يسير
3- الاعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ للحافظ السخاوي (ص 17)
4- تاريخ الجزائر في القديم والحديث (1 /9-10)
5- قال الشيخ أحمد زروق رحمه الله:استنشاق روائح الصدق بمخالطة أهله فإن لم  يوجد الحي فبأخبار من يعرف بمحله،إعانة المتوجه المسكين (ص28)
6- الاعلان بالتوبيخ للسخاوي ( 19-20)
7-المؤرخ الأديب محمد كردعلي مؤسس المجمع العربي بدمشق أصله من أكراد  العراق،ولد في أواخر صفر عام 1293هـ الموافق لـ 1876م تولى عدة مناصب منها  وزير التعليم بدمشق مرتين له عدة أبحاث توفي رحمه الله عام 1953م ودفن  بمقبرة  العفير بجوار قبر معاوية ابن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه (كردعلي حياته  وآثاره) للدكتور سامي الدهان (ص 15) ومابعدها.
8- مفخرة الجزائر العالم اللغوي الأديب محمد طاهر بن صالح بن أحمد بن موهوب  بن أبي القاسم السمعوني الجزائري ثم الدمشقي،حامل لواء الاصلاح الديني  بدمشق قال عنه شيخ الجزائر العلامة ابن باديس فذاك الاستاذ العظيم من أبناء  الجزائر الكثيرين الذين ظهر نبوغهم في غير وطنهم،فدلوا على أن الطينة  الجزائرية طينة علم وذكاء إذا واتتها الظروف،ولد بدمشق عام 1264هـ،ونشأ بها  وتتلمذ على علمائها،تولى عدة مناصب منها عضو المجمع العلمي العربي،ومدير  دار الكتب الظاهرية بدمشق،بل ساعد في إنشاءها وجمع مخطوطاتها،وأنشأ المكتبة  الخالدية بالقدس،كانت مكتبة تقدر ب 6000 مجلدا، انتقل معظمها الى المكتبات  العامة كدار الكتب المصرية والخزانة التيمورية وغيرها من المكتبات،توفي  رحمه الله بدمشق عام 1338هـ انظر تراجم أعيان دمشق(ص 120) الأعلام  الشرقية(316-1) معجم أعلام الجزائر(ص101)الأع  ام للزكلي (3-221-222)،آثار  الشيخ ابن باديس (4-152-193) نثر الجواهر والدرر للدكتور يوسف  مرعشلي(2-1256)
9-من سلالة الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما
10-نسبة الى الجزائر،بزيادة اللام على الطريقة التركية
11-المدخل الابن الحاج(1-129) بنصرف يسير
12- من وحي البصائر للأستاذ الأديب محمد الهادي الحسني ص373)
13-أعلام من أرض النبوة(1-96) الجواهر الحسان لزكريا بيلا(2-673)
14- الجواهر الحسان (2-673)
15- بوسعادة مدينة جزائرية تقع على بعد 242 كلم جنوب العاصمة الجزائرية  وتعتبر من أقدم الدوائر على المستوى الوطني،تعرف بمدينة السعادة بوابة  الصحراء، وهي أقرب واحة الى الساحل الجزائري
16- جرت عادة طلاب العلم في مدينة عين بسام على هذا النمط، فبعد اتمام حفظ  القرآن يتوجهون الى زاوية الهامل لتلقي العلوم الشرعية، أفادني بذلك أخونا  الأستاذ محمد عماري وهو من أعيان البلدة
17-منطقة الهامل هي إحدى بلديات منطقة بوسعادة تقع في الجنوب الغربي لمدينة  بوسعادة ودائرة عين الملح،وأما عن الزاوية فمؤسسها هو الشيخ محمد بن أبي  القاسم الهاملي الحسني المتوفى 1897م وأسس الزاوية عام 1866م ينظر تاريخ  الجزائر الثقافي(3-218-219)
18-أعلام من أرض النبوة (1-96-97)
19- المدينة المنورة في العصر المملوكي(ص287) بتصرف يسير
20- تنوعت الأسباب التي دفعت بعلماء المغرب العربي الى الهجرة للحجاز فمنها  دينية،ومنها علمية،ومنها سياسية، ينظر المغاربة في المدينة المنورة  للدكتور محمد علي بيومي(ص 13 فما بعدها)
21-طيبة وذكريات الأحبة (1-86) وتنظر تراجم المذكورين في كتاب أعلام من أرض  النبوة للشيخ أنس يعقوب الكتبي،وكتاب طيبة وذكريات الأحبة للأستاذ أحمد  أمين صالح مرشد
22-وعرف هذا عند أهل المدينة بسفر برلك في عهد فخري باشا
23-صور من الحياة الاجتماعية بالمدينة النبوية (ص126) وسقيفة الرصاص كانت جهة باب السلام من ناحية سويقة
24-يحمل هذا الاسم رجلان جزائريان كلاهما من مواليد المدينة النبوية أحدهما  ابن الشيخ حميدة صاحب الترجمة وقد توفي حج عام 1430هـ والثاني محمد حميدة  وهو لايزال على قيد الحياة ويعتبر من أعيان المدينة، شغل عدة مناصب منها  مدير عام التوجيه والارشاد في المسجد النبوي الشريف حتى عام 1407هـ ينظر  طيبة وذكريات الأحبة (3-209-216)
25-العالم الأديب محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أبي عزيز العمري الواسطي ،ولد في  مدينة بسكرة عام1280هـ مفتي المالكية بالمدينة وقاضيها توفي رحمه الله  بالمدينة عام 1309هـ ودفن بالبقيع ترجم له الأخ أنس الكتبي وهي مخطوطة عندي
27-جريدة أم القرى العدد (104) جمادة الثانية1345هـ - ديسمبر 1926م التاريخ  الشامل للمدينة المنورة(3-178) جهود الملك عبد العزيز في نشر التعليم  العام بالمدينة المنورة للدكتور صالح الغامدي مجلة الجامعة الاسلامية  بالمدينة المنورة العدد ( 109) ص (141) وورد في الفتوى وكيل مفتي الحنابلة  ونائب القاضي حميدة بن الطيب
28-ترجمة في كتاب طيبة وذكريات الأحبة (1-95)
29-ترجمة في كتاب طيبة وذكريات الأحبة (1-162)
30-ترجمته في الجواهر الحسان (2-471)
31-ترجمته في الجواهر الحسان (2-607)
32-ترجمته في الجواهر الحسان (1-313)
33-تنظر ترجمته في جريدة المدينة المنورة (11-01-1379هـ) محمد دفتردار  ،الجواهر الحسان في تراجم الفضلاء والأعيان من أساتذة وخلان لزكريا بيلا  (2-673-674)، الأعلام للزركلي (2-283-284) المدينة المنورة في التاريخ ،عبد  السلام هاشم حافظ (ص 172)، أعلام من أرض النبوة لأنس كتبي (1-95-103)  المستدرك على معجم المؤلفين لعمر كحالة (ص223-224)،نشر الجواهر والدرر في  علماء القرن الرابع عشر للدكتور يوسف مرعشلي (1-402)،قضاة المدينة المنورة  للشيخ عبد الله الزاحم(1-62-63)،معجم أعلام الجزائر (ص176)

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

وهذه ترجمة للشيخ أحمد حماني رحمه الله/ منقولة عن أهل الحديث.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحمد بن محمد بن مسعود بن محمد حماني، ولد بدائرة الميلية في آخر أسبوع من  شوال سنة ألف و ثلاثمائة و ثلاثين آخر أسبوع من سبتمبر سنة 1915، و بها  تعلم القرآن و المبادئ الأولى في الفقه و أصول الدين ( التوحيد)

نزح إلى قسنطينة في فصل الربيع من سنة 1930 فأتم حفظ القرآن بكتاب سيدي  أمحمد النجار ثم انخرط في سلك طلبة الإمام عبد الحميد ابن باديس ابتداء من  أكتوبر 1931 مدة ثلاث سنوات ( سبتمبر 1934 ) و أتقن بهذه المدة فنون  الدراسة الابتدائية، و حضر أول مظاهرة شعبية قادها الشيخ ابن باديس كما حضر  بهذه السنة لأول مرة اجتماعا عاما لجمعة العلماء و انخرط فيها كعضو عامل.

ارتحل إلى تونس في أول السنة الدراسية 1934 – 1935 فانتظم في سلك طلبة  الجامع الأعظم، و دامت دراسته هناك مدة عشر سنوات ملتزما بالنظام، حصل على  الأهلية في 1936، و على شهادة التحصيل في 1940، و على شهادة العالمية في  سنة 1943.

كانت صلته بابن باديس في حياته و بجماعته بقسنطينة لم تنقطع، و من هنا عمل  بمجلة "الشهاب" ، ثم بجريدة "البصائر" و كتب فيهما، و تحمل مسؤوليات في  جمعية العلماء، و شارك في الصحافة التونسية و الجزائرية منذ سنة 1937، و  انتخب أمينا عاما في جمعية الطلبة الجزائريين بتونس بجانب المرحوم الأستاذ  الشاذلي المكي الذي اعتقل سنة 1940 و تعطلت الدراسة في شهر جوان 1940، فلم  تستأنف إلا في شهر أكتوبر فحضر امتحان التحصيل و نجح بالتفوق، ثم جاءه  الأمر من جماعة قسنطينة بمواصلة الدراسة العليا و أطاع، فواصل الدراسة بجد  في القسم الشرعي و انتهت بحصوله على العالمية في جويلية 1943.

أثناء هذه الفترة تطورت أحداث الحرب العالمية الثانية، و نزل الحلفاء  بالجزائر و سابقهم الألمان نزلوا بتونس في نوفمبر 1942 و انقطعت الصلة بين  تونس و الجزائر تماما، و تعذر الاعتماد المادي و كان معه بعثة علمية هو  مسؤول عنها ماديا و أدبيا، فصار مسؤولا عن خمسة و لم يبخل الشعب التونسي  الكريم علينا طيلة وجود الألمان حتى ارتحلوا أو طردوا في ماي 1943.

أثناء وجود الألمان غامرنا بالاتصال معهم مغامرة وطنية مع أنهم قد بدأ  احتضارهم و كنا ثلة من التونسيين و الجزائريين، و قد انكشف لنا خبث نياتهم و  سوء نظرهم إلى العرب، و تبين أنهم يعتبرون ارض إفريقيا حقا لاستغلال  الأوروبيين، و عداوتهم للفرنسيين إنما من اجل هذا الاستغلال، أما العرب فهم  كالعدم، و في برقية من "هتلر" إلى بيتان يقول : "نزلت جيوشي بتونس من أجل  الاحتفاظ بإفريقيا لأوروبا" ففشلت هذه الاتصالات بهم، و خصوصا هزائمهم في  روسيا، و في العلمين.

بعد احتلال تونس ألصقت بنا تهمة الاتصال بالعدو في زمن الحرب، و القي القبض  على كثير من الطلبة الجزائريين، فدخلت عالم السرية ابتداء من 1943 و نجوت  من العذاب الأليم، ثم قدمت إلى المحاكمة التي وقعت في 20 مارس 1945 بعد  تدخل جمعية العلماء و أهل قسنطينة و قدمت رشوات ضخمة أنجت الطلبة  الجزائريين و حكم عليهم بالبراءة أو بأحكام خفيفة.

كان الرجوع إلى الجزائر في 30 افريل 1944 في عهد السرية، فلما نزلت  بقسنطينة ابتدأت العمل في التربية و التعليم، و كنت كالضمير المستتر لا  يبرز رغم أثره العظيم، و رغم أن البحث عني كان ما يزال جاريا بتهمتين:  الفرار من الجندية الإجبارية و التعاون مع العدو في زمن الحرب، لكن امتنا  الكريمة تستطيع كتمان السر عند الحاجة، و حتى الشرطة فيهم من يكتمه لأن  كشفه يفيد العدو، فلما جاء أجل المحاكمة لم يبق مفر من البروز بعد تمهيد  الطريق، فوقعت المحكمة بتونس أمام المحاكم العسكرية و نجونا جميعا بالبراءة  او بالحكم الخفيف.

و في عهد السر حصلت على الشهادة العالمية في القسم الشرعي، و دخلت القسم  الأدبي، و شرعت في الدراسة، ثم قطعتها و رجعت في التاريخ المذكور، و قد  سميت مديرا علميا للدراسة في التربية و التعليم، و أهم ما طرأ على الدراسة  في هذه المدرسة إنشاء التعليم الثانوي بها، و تخلي المرحوم السعيد حافظ عن  إدارتها فخلفه المرحوم الأستاذ / عبد الحفيظ الجنان، أما المدرسة الثانوية  فقد عين لمباشرتها الشيخ السعيد حافظ لقسم الإناث، و أحمد حماني لقسم  الذكور، ثم داهمتنا أحداث 8 ماي 1945، و صدر الأمر بغلق المدرسة و كل مدارس  الجمعية في ولاية الشرق ابتداء من شهر ماي 1945.

عقد مؤتمر من المعلمين و رجال الجمعيات في مارس 1946 بقسنطينة، و قرر عدم  الاعتراف بقرار الغلق ووجوب إعادة الحياة للدراسة العربية ابتداء من أول  السنة الدراسية، و فتحت المدارس أمام أعين العدو المبهوت، و عدت إلى  الإدارة العلمية ابتداء من أكتوبر 1946،ـ و قد عين للإدارة العلمية المرحوم  أحمد رضا حوحو، و أنشء قسم ثانوي للبنات و للذكور.

في هذه السنة تكون مؤتمر المعلمين و أنشئت لجنة التعليم العليا لغرض توحيد  التعليم الحر ماديا و أدبيا على مستوى الوطن و بعض مدن فرنسا، و قد عينت  عضوا في هذه اللجنة التي أنجزن أشياء كثيرة في عقد من السنين، كما أنشأت  التفتيش الابتدائي و العام ووحدت الدراسة، و أنشأت الشهادات الفاصلة بين  مراحل التعليم، و نفذت البعثات العلمية إلى ثانويات و جامعات مصر.

منذ سنة 1947 تكونت أول ثانوية بالجزائر للتعليم العربي الحر، و عين  لإدارتها الشهيد الشيخ العربي، و للأستاذية أبناؤه و إخوانه و منهم أحمد  حماني و هو الذي أشرف على تنظيم الدخول فيه، و شارك في تكوين هذه الثانوية،  و بقي المشرف على اللجنة العلمية إلى آخر لحظة من حياة المعهد، شهر اوت  1957.

في سنة 1955 أسندت إليه رئاسة لجنة التعليم العليا بعد أن اعتقل كثير من رجالها.
في عام 1946عينته جمعية العلماء كاتبا على مستوى جميع ولايات الشرق، يهتم  بالجمعية و شعبها و مدارسها و شؤون التعليم فيها، فقام بالمهمة أحسن قيام.

و في سنة 1951 انتخب عضوا في إدارة الجمعية و أسندت له مهمة نائب الكاتب العام، و دام في هذا المنصب مادامت الجمعية في الوجود.

منذ نشوب حرب التحرير في عام 1954 كان مثل إخوانه يعمل فيها، و كان العمل  سرا، و جعلت دار الطلبة من المراكز الأساسية للثورة، و دام هذا إلى يوم  ألقي عليه القبض في 11 أوت 1957 بالعاصمة، و أغلقت دار الطلبة و طرد منها  سكانها و احتلها العدو، و جعلها من مراكز التعذيب و الاعتقال، و بقي فيها  إلى يوم الانتصار سنة 1962.

بعد 27 يوما في العذاب و الانتقال من الجزائر على قسنطينة، زج به في السجن و  عذب فيه أيضا و اعتبر من المشوشين، ثم حوكم أمام المحكمة العسكرية فنال  الأشغال الشاقة، و نقل إلى السجن المركزي بتازولت "لمبيس"، حيث بقي هناك  الى يوم 4 أبريل 1962.

و في تازولت أنشأ مع إخوانه المجاهدين حركة المجاهدين حركة تعليم منظم، و  كون طلبة أتم بعضهم دراسته، ثم امتهن في عهد الاستقلال التعليم في الثاويات  و صاروا جهازا في ميدان التربية و التعليم، و فيه أيضا دبرت المكائد ضده، و  كاد الاغتيال يناله عام 1960 بعد ابتداء المفاوضات، و بسببه وقع الإضراب  العام من جميع المساجين بسبب خطبة يوم عيد النحر، فكان سبب سقوط النظام  الطاعة "دسبلين"، و نال المساجين حقوق السجن السياسي و صرنا نسمع الإذاعات و  نقرأ الصحف، و هذا في 1961.

و بعد الانتصار سمي عضوا في اللجنة المسؤولة عن التعليم في مدينة قسنطينة، و  مديرا لمعهد ابن باديس، و فتح أبوابه للتعليم إلى رفع الأمية، فعمر  بالصبيان و الشباب الشيوخ و النساء و الرجال.

و بعد تأسيس الحكومة الجزائرية ووقوع الاستفتاء، استدعي من قسنطينة لوظيفة  المفتش العام للتعليم العربي، و دام هذا إلى سنة 1963، فلما أسس معهد  الدراسة العربية بجامعة الجزائر سمي أستاذا به، و قضى في الجامعة 10 سنوات  كاملة من 1962 إلى 1972م.

في سنة 1972م استدعي ليكون رئيسا للمجلس الإسلامي الأعلى، و يعتبر هذا  المنصب كمستشار تقني لوزير الشؤون الدينية، و من مهامه تنظيم الدعوة في  السجاد و المدن، و إصدار الفتوى، و تمثيل الجزائر و الملتقيات على مستوى  العالم الإسلامي أجمع، فقام بهذه المهمة المرحوم "المولود قاسم" ثم من بعده  إلى عام 1988 حيث دخل في فترة التقاعد ابتداء من ينار 1989م .و أثناء وجود  في هذا المنصب، مثل الجزائر في ملتقيات عالمية بتونس مراران و بليبيل  مرتين، و بمصر مرة و بالسعودية مرارا، و بالأفغان، و بالهند،و بسر نديب  "سرلنكة" ، و ببلجيكا، و بنواكشوط، و بتشاد و بموسكو، و بإيران، و تناول  الكلمة في هذه المجتمعات كلها. 

عين في اللجنة المركزية لجبهة التحرير الوطني في اول عهد لحكم الرئيس  السابق سنة 1983-1984-1985، إلى أن جاء سيل 1988 الجارف، فجرفه في جملة ما  جرف من صالح ما بني أثناء فترة الاستقلال، و حاول طمس دولة الجزائر.

منذ تأسست الدولة الجزائرية، كان متصلا بوزارة الشؤون الدينية يبذل في  خدمتها النصيحة و المشورة و الفتوى فيما يسأل عنه : الشعبية منها و الدولية  ، ثم عينه الوزير في مجلس الإفتاء و هو يعتبر نفسه مسؤولا أمام الله قبل  العباد.

توفي رحمه الله سنة 1998 م 

أخوكم 
ابو البراء نسيم
المشرف التقني على موقع ميراث السنة

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم... وبارك الله فيكم ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ... 
الموضوع متشعب و له أبواب ... ولكل باب عنوان .. 
أرى ان الكلام متنوع ولا أظن اني أستطيع تبويبه لدى لكل مشارك أن يتكلم عن منطقته ويراعي في مقاله التبويب يعني الجغرافي ثم التاريخ ثم .. ثم .. و الله أعلم .
ولغير الجزائرين .. فلهم ان يستفسروا عن بلادنا ولنا ان نجيبهم ان شاء الله .
وماشاء الله المشاركات تغني عن اي تصنيف او تبويب فكلكم أجدتم الكلام والحمد لله وهذه هي بلادي وهم ابناء بلدي..
اما أخوتي غير الجزائريين فهم ايضا ابناء بلدي لأن بلدنا هي الأرض وكلنا اخوة في الله و الحمد لله.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> *مشاركة طيبة من أصحاب وهران!*
> 
> *لعل فيها حافزا للجماعة في مختلف الولايات حتى يلتحقوا بالركب.*


 السلام عليكم ... ننتضر الإلتحاق .. ان شاء الله

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> *رحمنا الله جميعا*
> 
> *و قد أثر فيَّ كلام أبي ياسر عبد الوهاب* 
> *فأجزل الله له المثوبة*
> *و الفرصة الآن لصاحبة الموضوع حتى تتحف الناس بتتمة المشروع*
> *بوركتم جميعا*


السلام عليكم..
شكرا يا أخي ... لكن انت كجزائري عليك ايضا ان تتحفنا بمشاركتك في تتمة المشروع بارك الله فيك...
والله يا أخي المسؤولية كبيرة ... وانا أحاول جمع أكبر كم من المعلومات لتتمة المشروع والله المستعان والأيام ستبين ذلك ان شاء الله ... والله المستعان.  
بارك الله في كل من شارك.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> أرجو من الأخوة الجزائريين أيضاً تعريف القراء بالخريطة الدينية والمذهبية والفكرية والمنهجية.
> بمعنى ذكر الملل المختلفة بخلاف الإسلام كالنصرانية والرافضة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
> والمذاهب العقيدية المختلفة بخلاف أهل السنة من أباضية ومعتزلة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
> والمذاهب الفقهية المختلفة كالمالكية والحنبلية وغيرها ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى انتشار التعصب بين أتباعها.
> والاتجاهات الفكرية والمنهجية كالسلفية والإخوان والتبليغ وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم


السلام عليكم ... أرجوا للأخوة الجزائرين مساعدتي في الرد على أخينا و التعريف بالخريطة الدينية في الجزائر ... والله المستعان.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

1- ولاية أدرار :
 تبلغ مساحتها 447963 كم² ، تقع في الجنوب الغربي للجزائر لها حدود مع مالي و موريطانيا، اذ تحتل مساحة كبيرة من إقليم توات التاريخي الذي شهد في القرون الماضية حركة تجارية وعلمية كبيرة.
تعتبر أدرار تاني أكبر ولاية بعد تمنراست من حيث المساحة ، ومناخها صحراوي جاف ، 
تتمتع أدرار بتنوع تضاريسي كبير فنجد بها:
*الأودية*: أهمها واد الساورة مسعود، واد أمقيدن (ينبع من المنيعة)، وادي قارته (أحد روافد وادي مسعود وينبع من الشمال الشرقي لمنطقة تيديكلت) 
*العرق*: جزء من العرق الغربي الكبير والعرق الشرقي الكبير بمنطقة قورارة (تيميمون) وعرق شاش. 
*الهضاب*: أهمها هضبة تادمايت. 
*الحمائد* (السهول الصحراوية القاحلة): أهمها حمادة تانزروفت. 
*السبخات*: مناطق منخفضة في مجاري الأودية وهي عبارة عن بقايا رسوبية وكلسية وعادة ما تكون ذات تربة مالحة. أهمها سبخة تمنطيط. 
ماقبل التاريخ
تاريخ ولاية أدرار هو جزء من تاريخ الصحراء الذي يرجع إلى عصور ماقبل التاريخ وخير شاهد على ذلك غاباتها المتحجرة بمنطقة أولف وبهضبة تادميت وبالعرق الكبير. ويرجع تاريخها إلى العصر الحجري القديم الأوسط بحدود 40 إلى 60 ألف سنة قبل أن يتعرف الإنسان على الكتابة وذلك يثبت بأن ولاية أدرار كانت منطقة رطبة تقطعها العديد من الأنهار والأودية التي كانت تمتد إلى غاية النيجر كما كانت منطقة آهلة بالسكان.
تشهد النقوش الحجرية المنتشرة عبر العديد من المواقع بالولاية على الحياة اليومية لإنسان ماقبل التاريخ بالمنطقة وما كان يحيط به من حيوانات، غابات وسفانا. ويظهر من خلال هذه الرسوم أن الإنسان في تلك الحقبة كان يعتمد على الصيد كمصدر رئيسي للحياة وذلك قبل أن يترشد إلى استخدام النار. يوجد كذلك آثار للأدوات الحجرية التي مهدة لبناء حضارة ماقبل التاريخ بالصحراء (الهقار، الطاسلي، توات، قورارة والساورة إلى غاية الأطلس الصحراوي ومنطقة القصور، النعامة والبيض).
*الحقبة الإسلامية*

وصل الإسلام إلى توات بفضل التجار وبعض الدعاة فاعتنقه أهلها وكان ذلك مزامناً لوصول جيوش المسلمين إلى المغرب العربي ودخول الإسلام اليه على يد الصحابي عقبة بن نافع الفهري القرشي سنة 46هـ الموافق 666م. إرتد أهل إقليم توات بعد ذلك إلى النصرانية من جديد، جاء في كتاب تاريخ الجزائر العام للشيخ عبد الرحمان الجيلالي أن عقبة بن نافع قال : 
(إن إفريقية إذا دخلها الإمام تحوموا بالإسلام فاذا خرج منها رجع من كان أسلم وإرتد إلى الكفر)بعد هزيمة الكاهنة على يد حسان بن النعمان في عهد عبد الملك بن مروان سنة :82هـ الموافق 701م عاد أهل توات إلى الإسلام لتنشط بها الحركة العلمية والفقهية وخير شاهد زواياها وعلمائها. يقع بتمنطيط أقدم مسجد بالولاية وذلك بقصر _تيلوت_ ويعود تاريخه ل 106هـ الموافق 725م.
*فترة الاستعمار الفرنسي*

دخل الاستعمار الفرنسي ولاية أدرار مع مطلع القرن العشرين. كانت أدرار إحدى مناطق الولاية السادسة للثورة مر بها الكثير من القادة الثوريين أمثال عبد العزيز بوتفليقة القائد السياسي والعسكري للولاية السادسة. شهدت العديد من المعارك نذكر منها:
15/10/1957 انتفاضة حاسي صاكة. 
6/11/1957 معركة تسلقة. 
27/11/1957 معركة حاسي غنبو. 
ديسمبر 1959 عملية قصر تاغوزي. 
13/3/1960 معركة دماغ لعبيد. 
8/10/1960 معركة بوغرافة. 
10/10/1961 معكرة حاسي قرقور. 
20/10/1961 معركة الضبابة. 
أسست فرنسا العديد من المنشآت العسكرية وأعطت المنطقة عناية خاصة لتكون فيما بعد مركزا لتجاربها النووية الأولى بمنطقة حمورية برقان وهي:
13/02/1960 هي أول تجربة نووية فرنسية والأولى بالمنطقة سميت اليربوع الأزرق 
04/1960 التجربة الثانية وسميت اليربوع الأبيض. 
27/12/1960 التجربة الثالثة وسميت اليربوع الأحمر. 
25/04/1961 التجربة الرابعة وسميت اليربوع الأخضر.

----------


## أبو طيبة

هل لأهل الجزائر فضائل في السنة المطهرة ؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

*2- ولاية الشلف:* 
*تقع ولاية شلف شمال غرب الجزائر و تمتدّ على مساحة قدرها 4.791 كلم*
*و هي تتميّز بأهمّية جغرافية، تاريخية، اقتصادية و اجتماعية.*
*الموقع*
*يحّد ولاية شلف :*
*· من الشمال البحر الأبيض المتوسّط*
*· من الجنوب ولاية تيسمسيلت*
*· من الشرق ولايات عين الدفلى و تيبازة*
*· من الغرب ولايات مستغانم و غليزان*
*تضاريسها*
*و هي تتكوّن من 4 مناطق طبيعية تتّجه بالتّوازي مع السّاحل*
*· في الشّمال : الهضاب العليا لجبال الدّهرة و زكّار*
*· في الجنوب : هضاب الورشنيس*
*· في الوسط : السّهول*
*· أخيرا يمتدّ السّاحل على طول يقدّر بـ 130 كلم.*
*مناخ الشلف*
*· متوسّطي ذو رطوبة عالية في النّاحية الشّمالية*
*· قارّيّ في النّاحية الجنوبيّة*
*النّظام الإداري*
*تنقسم ولاية شلف إلى 35 بلدية و 13 دائرة مذكورة في الجدول الذي يلي :*
*الدوائر والبلديات التي تكوّنها*
*شلف شلف – سنجاس – أم دروع*
*واد فضّة واد فضّة – بني راشد – ولاد عبّاس*
*الكريمية الكريمية – حرشون – بني بوعطاب*
*زبوجة زبوجة – بنايرية – بوزغاية*
*ولاد فارس ولاد فارس – شطّية – لبيض مجاجة*
*بوقادير : بوقادير – واد سلي – صبحة*
*ولاد بن عبد الحقّ : ولاد بن عبد الحقّ – الحجّاج*
*عين مران :عين مران – حرنفة*
*تاوغريت : تاوغريت – دهرة*
*تنس : تنس – سيدي عكّاشة – سيدي عبد الرّحمان*
*أبو الحسن :أبو الحسن – == تلعصة == – تاجنة*
*المرسى المرسى – مصدّق*
*بني حوّاء بني حوّاء – بريرة – واد غوسين*
*تاريخ ولاية شلف :*
*بمجرّد وجودها في منطقة عبور، حيث تلتقي مؤثّرات وسط و غرب البلاد. قدّمت الولاية أهميّة استراتيجية و اقتصادية طوال تاريخ بلادنا. عمّرت منطقة شلف منذ القدم كما ترويه لنا اثاراث مختلفة لفترات ما قبل التاريخ. تأكّد قدم التعمير البربري بداية من النيوليتيك.*
*اسّست منطقة تنس في القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد كنقطة تجارية.*
*تاثّرت النّاحية السّاحلية و السّهول بالنّفود القرطاجي في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد في الوقت الذي كانت فيه الولاية في أقصى حدود المملكات الامازيغية و الماسيلية، واقعة تحت سيطرة الواحد تلو الآخر، و هذا حتّى توحيد نوميديا من طرف ماسينيسا.*
*في القرن 33 قبل الميلاد، و قبل السيطرة المباشرة على المنطقة قام الرّومان مع الامبراطور اوغست أكتاف بتأسيس مستوطنة في تنس بمساعدة جنود الفرقة الثانية الرّومانية.*
*مع جوبا ، أصبحت ولاية شلف مصدرا فلاحيّا مهمّا لموريطانيا القيصرية. كانت السيطرة الرّومانية تظمّ السّاحل و السّهول لكنّ القبائل الجبلية للدّهرة و الورشنيس حافظت على استقلالها.*
*كانت مدينة شلف مقرّا عسكريّا لمراقبة هذه القبائل المتمرّدة و قد بنيت في قلب المدينة كنيسة في القرن الثالث بعد الميلاد مع المطران سان ريباراتي.*
*في القرن الخامس و السادس بعد الميلاد كانت الولاية تعتبر أهمّ جزء مكوّن للمملكة الامازيغية للورشنيس (الجدّار). مع بداية الفتحات الإسلامية، سيطر المسلمون على المنطقة بين 675 و 682 بعد الميلاد (53 – 62 هـ) تحت قيادة أبو المهاجر دينار.*
*بعد أن عمّرت من طرف قبائل زناتة و مغراوة، حكمت بالتوالي من طرف بنورستم، بني عبيد، بنو زيري، بنوحمّاد، المرابطين، الموحّدين ثمّ أخيرا من طرف بنوزيّان.*
*أصبحت تنس جمهورية مستقلّة مع قدوم مولاي بن عبد الله و حميد العبد من قبيلة السّواد، العربية و هذا حتّى احتلالها من طرف الأسبان ثمّ تحريرها من طرف الاخوة الأتراك : عرّوج و خير الدّين في 1517.*
*خلال الفترة التّركية، خضعت المنطقة و قسّمت إلى عدّة دوائر (دار السّلطان لتنس و السّاحل، بايلك الجهة الشرقية و الغربية مع خليفة شلف).*
*بعد 1830 خضعت المنطقة للإحتلال الفرنسي و هذا رغم المقاومة التي قام بها الأمير عبد القادر في السّهول و التي مثّلها الشريف محمّد بن عبد الله المدعو بومعزة في الدّهرة و الورشنيس. عرفت شعوب المنطقة عدّة مجازر قام بها قياد الاستعمار منهم (سان أرنو، بيليسي، كافانياك ...) بتدخين كهوف الدّهرة. هذه المشاهد خلّدت بفضل الّلوحات الزّيتية للمستعمرين.*
*خلال ثورة 1 نوفمبر 1954، كانت المنطقة تنتمي إلى الولاية الرابعة و قد ساهمت باستشهاد أبنائها، في تحرير البلاد و استقلالها.*
*و أخيرا يجب الإشارة إلى أن الولاية ساهمت بشكل كبير في إثراء الحضارة العربية الإسلامية بكتابات و مجلّدات العلماء و نذكر منهم : إبراهيم ابن يخلف بن عبد السّلام أبو عشاق التنسي – محمّد ابن عبد الجليل – أبو عبد الله التنسي – سيدي محمّد بن أبهلول – علي المجّاجي(940-1002 هجري) و مجّاجي عبد الرّحمان.*

----------


## أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب

الخريطة الدينية في الجزائر:
تعتبر الجزائر بلدا مالكي المذهب وقد أثرى مشايخ من الجزائر عدة هذا المذهب بمؤلفات عديدة 
وكانت الدعوة السلفية في الجزائر إبان الاستعمار سائدة ومتمثلة في جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائرين برئاسة عبد الحميد ابن باديس رحمه الله وبعده الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي ، وخلال تلك الفترة أيضا كان انتشار الصوفية كبيرا على مختلف فئاتها وطوائفها بل منها من كان يعين الاستعمار الفرنسي على حرب الجزائريين وقال بعضهم أن الاستعمار من القضاء والقدر الذي لا يمكن دفعه فقعّدوا الناس عن الجهاد ، ويذكر المؤرخون أنه في احتفالات 100 سنة على احتلال الجزائر قام كبير الصوفية فخطب قائلا:"إن أجدادنا حاربوا اكبر عدو لأمنا وحبيبة قلوبنا فرنسا عبد القادر الجزائري"
وبعد الاستقلال  أثّر الصوفية على الحكم ومن ذلك الوقت لهم رسوخ في الحكومة بل تشجعهم على بناء الزوايا وغيرها
* أما النصرانية في الجزائر فهي قائمة بالدعوة للتنصير في مناطق عدة ويذكر بعض الناس منطقة القبائل ولكن الاخبار التي تصلنا من أحباب لنا من هناك يدافعون عن هذه المنطقة ويصفون الناس هناك بالمتمسكين بدينهم وعدم اغترارهم بمغريات المنصرين ولعل التهويش الذي تحدثه الجرائد له في ذلك كبير أثر
* في الجزائر ظهرت طائفتا  البابية والبهائية ولكنها لم تلق رواجا كبيرا وقام علماء الجزائر بمحاربتها وألف في ذلك الشيخ أحمد حماني كتابا قويا في الرد عليهم فانقلبوا خائبين
* الإخوان المفلسين في الجزائر تمثلهم بعض الأحزاب السياسية كحزب عبد الله جاب الله وشيخهم أبو جرة سلطاني ولكن ليس لهم تأثير كبير ولهم بعض الجمعيات كجمعية الإرشاد والإصلاح ولهل فروع كبيرة في الوطن منها في وهران وتلمسان وسيدي بلعباس وغيرها
* التبليغ موجودون في الجزائر ولكن ليس بصورة واسعة وهناك في وهران منهم كثير ولهم مسجد خاص بهم في منطقة شرقية في وهران.
* الإباضية في الجزائر منتشرة في بعض المناطق في الوسط والجنوب كمنطقة الأغواط .
* الأشاعرة هو المذهب العقدي الذي عليه صوفية الجزائر وأعيان علماء الشؤون الدينية على هذه العقيدة وشيخهم عدو السنة اليوم هو شمس  الدين بوروبي الذي يطعن في اهل العلم ويصفهم بأخس الألقاب 
أرجوا أن أكون قد افدت ولو يسيرا وأرجوا من الاخوة الزيادة على ماقلت حتى تنجلي الصورة 
*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

3- ولاية الأغواط: 
الأغواط ولاية جنوب الجزائر وتبعد عن الجزائر العاصمة بحوالي 400 كلم وتمتد بساتينها ومبانيها ومساجد ها العتيقة عبر سهوب واسعة وجبال شامخة ومراعي خضراء 
يحدها شمالا ولاية تيارت ,غربا ولاية البيض، جنوبا ولاية غرداية وشرقا ولاية الجلفة، وعاصمة الولاية هي مدينة الأغواط.تتوسط بذلك منطقة الأطلس الصحراوي وبالتالي منطقة السهوب. تشتهر بالنخيل وبكرم أهلها هناك أكبر مقر سياحي للولاية في قصر كوردان أو الزاوية التجانية. بالإضافة إلى وجود مناطق سياحية غاية في الروعة والجمال مثل منطقة الغيشة ,لالماية، صفيصيفة، الحويطة ومادنا هذه الأخيرة التي تتميز بفوهتها الناتجة عن سقوط نيزك في غابر الزمان وتعد هذه الفوهة الرابعة عمرا والثانية من حيث الحجم في العالم بعد التي موجودة بأريزونا وتوجد ببلدية حاسي الدلاعة جنوبا.
وتشتهر الولاية أيضا بإنتاجها للغاز الطبيعي حيث بها حقول هامة بمنطقة حاسي الرمل وبها احتياطي ضخم من هذه المادة الحيوية مما أهل الجزائر لاحتلال مكانة هامة عالميا في مجال الطاقة. هذه المادة التي تضخ عبر عدة انابيب لتغذي أوروبا.
مناخها 
شبه قاري يتميز بالحرارة صيفا والبرودة شتاءا مع تساقط قوي للجليد خلال شهري ديسمبر وجانفي.و تهاطل الثلوج ببعض المناطق التي تبلغ علوها عن سطح البحر 800 متر وذلك في جبال الأطلس الصحراوي التي تخترق الولاية متمثلة في جبال العمور وجبال أولاد نايل بشكل أساسي.
بالأضافة إلى عاصمة الولاية الأغواط، هناك مدن مهمة أخرى وهذه بعضها:
* آفلو*

بلدية جزائرية تابعة لولاية الأغواط تبلغ مساحتها أكثر من 30 ألف هكتار يسكنها حاليا مايفوق عن 104ألف ساكن لإحصاء سنةأبريل 2008، وهي دائرة من ضمن الدوائر 10 للولاية وتعتبر أقدم دائرة في الولاية حيث عينت كدائرة في سنة 1954 تضم ثلاث بلديات هي:أفلو، سبقاق وسيدي بوزيد، تتميز بتضاريسها ضمن سلسلة جبل عمور إذ تتواجد بها قمم عالية كقرن عريف (1721 م) وسيدي عقبة (1707 م),كانت بلدية افلو سابقا تابعة لعمالة وهران ثم ولاية تيارت وحاليا ولاية الاغواط وتترقب في أن تكون ولاية ضمن التقسيم الإداري الجديد الذي سيعلن عنه رئيس الجمهورية.
تتميز بمناخ بارد شتاءا يصل إلى (ـ 5 د) و(+ 36د) صيفا، تقع بالسفح الشرقي لجبل أعمور على ارتفاع 1400م لها سوق أسبوعي من قديم ويعرف بسوق الاحد يتوافد اليه من كل القطر الجزائري. أهم ماتشتهر به هذه البلدية هي :الصناعات التقليدية وعلى رأسها زربية جبال عمور.
هي مسقط رأس عبد العزيز بلخادم وزير الدولة 'المستشار الخاص لرئيس الجمهورية'
* حاسي الرمل:*

بلدية حاسي الرمل تبعد بحوالي 120 كلم عن الولاية وتعتبر من بين اغنى البلديات لكن هذا غير منعكس على أرض الواقع فالزائر لها يستطيع أن يصنفها على أساس أنها منطقة شبه سهبية أو رعوية أو... الا عاصمة للغاز كما يروج وهذا كله من سوء التسيير وعدم التوازن الجهوي، تتوفر علي حقول الغاز ويعتبر مشروع محطة توليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية والغاز في حاسي الرمل حل ايكولوجي وبديل طاقوي.
إن مشروع إنجاز محطة هجينة تجمع بين الشمس والغاز وهي الأولى من نوعها في العالم تسجل معلما هاما في تجسيد سياسة ترويج الطاقات المتجددة واقتصاد الطاقة المبنية على تنويع المصادر وتنضيدها. وعلى الاقتصاد في أنواع الوقود الأحفوري، وتطوير نظام طاقوي مستديم تدعمه الطاقة الشمسية المتوافرة بكثرة في الجزائر.
* سيدي مخلوف:*

تقع دائرة سيدي مخلوف شمال شرق ولاية الأغواط على الطريق الوطني رقم 01 حيث تبعد عن مقر الولاية ب 40 كلم عدد سكانها 12,333 إحصائيات 2008 تبلغ مساحتها 1420 كلم المناخ شبه صحراوي انشأت في التقسيم الإداري لسنة 1984 تابعة إداريا لدائرة قصر الحيران حتى سنة 1990 حيث رقيت إلى مقر دائرة تضم بلدية سيدي مخلوف- بلدية العسافية، يحدها من الشرق بلدية تعظميت، ولاية الجلفة ومن الغرب بلدية تاجموت ومن الشمال بلدية عين الشهداء، ولاية الجلفة وجنوبا بلدية الأغواط مقر الولاية وبلدية العسافية.
* عين ماضي:*

تقع عين ماضي على بعد 05 كلم من قدم جبال العمور على صفيحة بيضاوية الشكل, مما جعل سكان يقولون أن عين ماضي بيضة النعامة شقت طولا تبعد عن عاصمة الولاية بأكثر من 60 كلم يحدها من الشمال الشرقي تاجموت ومن الشمال الغيشة وبلدية واد مزي مع الحدود الغربية للغيشة وتاجرونة أما من الجنوب الغربي ولاية البيض، ومن الشرق الحويطة وحاسي الرمل.
تشتهر بأنها عاصمة التيجانين عالميا بها مقر الزاوية التي تحمل اسمهم وبالقرب منها يوجد قصر كوردان الذي يعد رمزا للسياحة في الأغواط. وهي مهد الطريق التجنية
* تاجموت*

تاجموت قصر من قصور الصحراء تقع في السفوح الجنوبية لجبال عمور، تبعد عن مقر ولاية الأغواط ب 48 كلم وترجع تسمية تاجموت إلى عدة روايات نقدم منها مايلي :
تقول الروايات المتعارف عليها أن كلمة تاجموت تعود إلى أن قصر تاجموت كانت توجد بها ملكة وكانت طاغية وكلما أرادت أن تعدم أحد من سكان هذا القصر تضع على رأسها التاج في حفل بهيج تجمع فيه جميع سكان القصر ومن هنا اشتقت كلمة تاج -مــوت أي(تاجموت) وهذه الرواية قريبة منها إلى الخيال بعيدة عن الواقع. 
أما الرواية الأخرى وهي الأقرب إلى الواقع والصادرة عن كتاب مقدمة ابن خلدون أن تاجموت هي عبارة عن كلمة رومانية الأصل مركبة تعنى الخط الأخضر أي تاج : الخط وموت : الأخضر نسبة إلى خط البساتين الذي يحاط بالقصر على شكل خط دائري. 
تتربع بلدية تاجموت على مساحة أجمالية تقدر ب : 620 كلم 2 يبلغ تعداد سكانها أكثر من عشرون ألف ساكن وكانت تمثل في الماضي ممر للأرباع الرحل على طول المساحة من الجهة الجنوبية نحو الشمال.
* قصر الحيران:*

بلدية قصر الحيران, تقع جنوب شرق ولاية الأغواط، يربطها بعاصمة الولاية طريق ولائي معبد رقم 31 على مسافة 38 كلم، ذات طابع فلاحي رعوي تتميز بالمناخ القاري الشبه صحراوي تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 124000 هكتار ويبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 21117 نسمة حسب إحصائيات سنة 2001 تحيط بها عدة مداشر وهي :
قرية غابق. 
النبوقة. 
الرماضنية. 
أولاد خليفة. 
ملكة ومنطقة الراقوبة. 
البثعة. 
يحدها من الشمال الأغواط وسيدي مخلوف، ومن الجنوب حاسي الدلاعة وحاسي الرمل، ومن الشرق بلدية سد رحال بولاية الجلفة ومن الغرب بلدية الخنق وحاسي الرمل.
*اصل التسمية* حسب المصادر والروايات المتداولة والمتوفرة التي نقلها لنا الأباء عن الأجداد، أن قصر الحيران إستمدت اسمها من بناء شاسع، واسع الأرجاء كان صاحبه ذياب بن غالم الملك للمواشي والإبل.كانت إبله ترعى بمنطقة تاونزة وصغار الإبل (الحيران) يحجزها في القصر لحمايتها. لم يجد الرحمانيون أحسن تذكار من تسمية المنطقة بقصر الحيران.
*أصل السكان* حسب الروايات المتداولة من أهل البلدة أن قصر الحيران منذ زمن ذياب بن غالم سكن أولاد شناف (الشنافات) القصر.قدمت قبيلة الرحمن من القرارة بولاية غرداية. ورحمن هي فرع من قبيلة بني سليم الهلالية من الجزيرة العربية، ويحكى أن قبيلة رحمان إستقرت بالقصر فبنيت المنازل وأنشئت الحدائق وكان هذا منذ 03 قرون فأكثر. أما الكاتب الفرنسي " جون مبليا " فيرى أن القبيلة سكنت القصر سنة 1801.
يتكون عرش رحمان من عدة فروع منها الشويخات، التوانسية، أولاد براهيم ومن عائلات مكثت في القصر. كما توافد على القصر الحيران عدة عروش وعائلات كالحرازلية والحجاج وأولاد نايل – البواعج، أولاد سي أحمد، أولاد سيدي بوزيد.
الغيشـــة:
تقع مدينة الغيشــة في قلب جبال العمــور من سلسلة جبال الأطلس الصحراوي على ارتفاع 1138م عن سطح البحر يحدها شمالا: بلدية أفلو وبلدية سبقاق، غربا بلدية تاويالة, جنوبا بلدية تاجرونة وبلدية عين ماضي، شرقا: بلدية وادي مزي وبلدية وادي مرة. يبلغ عدد سكان الغيشــة حاليا حوالي000 10 نسمة
توجد في الغيشــة رســومات صخرية في أكثر من مكان توحي أن هذه المنطقة كانت آهلة بالسكان منذ العصور الأولى للبشرية، وقبل قدوم العرب الأشراف كان يسكنها البربر وبقايا قصورهم تدل على ذلك مثل:" قصر الفروج" و" قصرداردز" وقصر بالقرب من قبة سيدي خالد في الطريق الرابط بين آفلو والغيشة والكهوف الموجودة بواد الخطارة وغيرها. أما العرب الأشراف فقد اختطوا في بداية أمرهم قصوراً في الطريفية جنوب الغيشة وغرب عين ماضي : القصر الأحمر بناه المناصير والقصر الأبيض بناه النقابي وكانوا يسكنون معا ولم يفترقا أبدا. وبعدما نضبت مياه الينابيع الموجودة هناك رحلوا إلى الغيشة وبنوا قصراً لهم بعدما هاجرت أو هٌجرت منها قبيلة الزناخرة وهذا في القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي،
العهد التركي: 
كانت مدينة الغيشة في هذا العهد مركز إشعاع في كامل جبل العمور ومنطقة الأغواط وكانت بحق عاصمة لجبل العمور كافة وازدهرت المبادلات التجارية (القمح والشعير بالفواكه والخضروات) والمهن الحرفية(كالحداد   وصناعة السلاح والمنسوجات الصوفية وغيرها) وكان وقت ذاك ثلاث مدن رئيسية في المنطقة هي: الغيشة –تاويالة –و عين ماضي التي كانت تابعة في ذلك العهد لمنطقة جبل العمور وقد اشتهرت الغيشة آنذاك بمدارسها القرآنية وبعلمائها وشيوخها الذين ما زال صيتهم لحد الآن. واشتهرت بالطريقة الصوفية الطيبية وكان شيخها وقتذاك الحاج امبارك بن التومي بن المسعود والطريقة العزوزية وكان شيخها الشيخ المبروك دفين الأغواط.
السياحة في الغيشة
يوجد بالغيشة الكثير من المواقع الأثرية لكنها وللأسف عرضة الإهمال والتلف نذكر منها : -
بقايا سور قصر الزناخرة بالغيشــة آثار قصور الردادة (قصر الفروج وقصر داردز). القصر الأحمر والقصر الأبيض بالطريفية قصر الغيشة القديم قصر بني راشد (شمال الغيشة) النقوس الصخرية بالرحى والخطارة (أكثر من 05 مواقع) النقوش الصخرية قي الصفصافة التي اتخذته منظمة اليونيسيف UNICEF شعارا لها. الرحى كما أن للغيشة مناظر وطبيعة خلابة تسحر الناظرين كالشلالات والمياه الجارية والسواقي ونظام ري الحدائق وغيرها.
* عين سيدي علي*

*بلدية عين سيدي علي هي احدى بلديات الاغواط و تقع في اقصى شمال الولاية التي تبعد عنها بحوالي 200 كلم يبلغ عدد سكانها حسب آخر احصاء قامت به مصالح الدولة 000 10 نسمة ورغم عزلة البلدية وبعدها عن شبكة الطرق فانها بالنظر الى ذلك و بدون عاطفة تعد واحدة من أفضل البلديات ، ساكنوا البلدية هم من بني هلال العريقة والمعروفة*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

4- ولاية أم البواقي:
*ولاية أم البواقي* ولاية جزائرية تقع في الجهة الشرقية من البلاد. يحدها من الجنوب ولاية خنشلةومن الغرب ولاية ميلةوباتنة ومن الشمال ولاية قالمةوولاية قسنطينة. تبعد عن عاصمة الدولة الجزائر بحوالي 500 كم وعن الساحل المطل على البحر الأبيض المتوسط الذي يقع شمالها بحوالي 160 كم وعن حدود دولة تونس بحوال200كم.
تم ترقية المدينة ام البواقي إلى مصاف الولايات ابان التقسيم الإداري لسنة 1974، وكانت تضم حتى مدينة خنشلة (والتي تم ترقيتها بدورها إلى ولاية في التقسيم الإداري لسنة 1984).

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

5- ولاية باتنة:
تقع ولاية باتنة في قلب الاوراس يحدها شمالا قسنطينة ومن الجنوب بسكرة ومن الشرق ام البواغي وخنشلة ومن الغرب ولاية سطيف. 
تتميز بتضاريسها الوعرة وبحلة ثلوجها شتاءا ،والمناظر الخلابة ربيعاوصيفا.يمتا   شعبها بالكرم والجود. ويقطنها الشاوية وهم ذوو أصول أمازيغية.تعتبر مهد الثورة الجزائرية المجيدة .
حيث يشهد لها التاريخ من خلال ابنائها الذين قدمو النفس والنفيس من أجل الوطن ،وعلى راسهم اب الثورة سي مصطفى بن بولعيد رحمه الله. 
من أشهر مواقعها السياحية مدينة تيمقاد الأثرية التي تعد من أعرق ما تبقى من الرومان في العالم، وكذا ضريح إمادغاسن الأمازيغي الذي بني على شكل هرم عاعدته 60 مترا. 
وأيضا شرفات غوفي التي يشبه موقعها الطبيعي جبال كولورادو وغراند كانيون في الولايات المتحدة. وكذا جبال شليا2300م وإشمول 2100 المتميزتين بكثافة غاباتهما وثلوجهما شتاءا والإخضرار ربيعا وصيفا وخريفا.
 وفيها أيضا عدة وديان أهمهما واد عبدي الذي يبرز من جبال المحمل الشامخة 2000م إلى أدنى الصحاري في بسكرة والوادي الأبيض من شليا وإشمول إلى الصحاري. 
وكذا الحضيرة الوطنية لبلزمة التي تتمتع بثروة نباتية وغابية هائلة. 
وتتميز باتنة بينابيع المياه الطبيعية المتدغقة من قمم الجبال.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> الخريطة الدينية في الجزائر:
> .
> .
> أرجوا أن أكون قد افدت ولو يسيرا وأرجوا من الاخوة الزيادة على ماقلت حتى تنجلي الصورة 
> *


أفدت و الحمد لله.

----------


## الطيب صياد

> هل لأهل الجزائر فضائل في السنة المطهرة ؟


*أهلا و سهلا بصاحبنا أبي طيبة!
لعل حديث ( طائفة من أهل المغرب ) يشمل مصرَ و ما يليها من ليبيا و تونس و الجزائر و المغرب و الأندلس الإسلامية و صقلية و دول أوروبا الشرقية الإسلامية.
و أي فردٍ من أهل السنة كان من غرب الأرض فهو مشمول 
بعموم هذه اللفظة.
و الثابت في صحيح مسلم إنما هو لفظ ( أهل الغرب ) و هي نفسها لفظة المغرب، غير أن رواية المغرب ليست في مسلم و إنما رأيتها في السنن لأبي عمرو
الداني الأندلسي المقرئ.
و الله أعلم

*

----------


## الطيب صياد

ما يمكنني المشاركة به الآن، هو الكلام عن قبيلة بني نائل، و لستُ سوى ناقل لبحث الأخ الفاضل الباحث الكريم أحمد الطيباوي -جزاه الله خيرا - و بحثه منشور في منتديات الجلفة المعروفة عندكم.
و قد تكلم بالتفصيل عن فروع هذه القبيلة الكبرى، و تحدث عن أماكن تواجدهم في الغالب، و بيَّن في مقدمة بحثه الكتب التي رجع إليها.
قال - وفقه الله -:
...تزوج سيدي محمد نائل  زوجتين الاولى * سلمى * بنت سيدي شعيب بالونشريس الذي زوجها له قيل لرؤية  رءاها في المنام وتزوج الثانية  * خيرة * بنت سيدي بوحملة عندما نزل عند  سيدي محمد بن سالم بوادي الشعير .
حسب ماجاء بالتقريب في رسالة عبدالرحمان الطاهري و كتاب التحقيق المتكامل  للميلود الامين الهدار و مخطوطة الانوار في نسب بني نائل الابرار للسعيد بن  عبد السلام بن الاحرش و تحفة سي عامر محفوظي و المؤرخ العسكري *ارنو* فان  سلمى بنت سيدي شعيب ولدت 03 أربعة اولاد هم : *يحي* – *مليك* تصغير عبد  الملك و  * أحمد * الذي مات من غير شهرة.
أما خيرة فولدت ولدا واحدا فقط  هو  * زكريا* أو زكري،

----------


## الطيب صياد

( تابع ) ...
****** يحي بن محمد نائل:*
ولد ولدين  : يحي جد اولاد عيفة و اولاد فرج و اولاد الغريب و عيسى جد اولاد عيسى

*عيسى بن يحي بن محمد نائل* 

ولد عيسى ثلاثة اولاد : الاول يدعى :يحي المسعد او المسعود  – الثاني  محمد الذويب –  الثالث عبد الغني 
*01 - يحي المسعد بن عيسى :* 

ولدا ولدين هما : *أحمد  و  *محمد الطوير   
.***01 احمد ولد ولدين هما :
  ****01   بوعبدالله :  الذي ولد ولدين هم ** سعد بن محجوبة الذي تزوج خيرة 
و ليست عائشة بنت سي احمد بن أمحمد بن عبد الرحمان بن سالم بن مليك التي  تكفلت بتربيتهم بعد وفاة والدتهم و ولد اربعة اولاد ذكور هم : * مسعود *  نويجم *بلخير*رحمون .
اما الولد الثاني فهو **ابراهيم بن بوعبدالله : الذي ولد ثلاثة اولاد هم :   *بوخلط * جد اولاد بوخلط   و  *الكاكي جد اولاد الكاكي الملخويين و *قويسم  جد اولاد قويسم الملخويين .

 02 ابراهيم بن احمد بن يحي مسعد ولد ثلاثة اولاد : * لخضر جد اولاد لخضر * الخليفة جد الوطايا * احمد الزير جد الازيار  
محمد الطوير  بن يحي المسعد : قال صاحب شجرة ال البسكري ان له ثلاثة اولاد احمد و محمد التواتي و عبد الله
و *محمد الملقب بالتواتي خلف ولدين هما *سعد* و * احمد الشنة * جد قبيلة الشنان 
و ولد سعد الاخير هذا ولدين هما *عيسى* او عويسى جد العويسات – و *ناصر* جد اولاد ناصر

* محمد الذويب بن عيسى :* 

فقد ولد ولد واحدا اسمه دغمان الذي  ولد 04اولاد هم : *أمحمد* و *مهيريس الاول*  
و * أحمد القرونة * جد اولاد قرونة و و *محمد المبارك*
جد اولاد محمد المبارك و * سيدي عمارة * جد اولاد عمارة
أمحمد بن دغمان ولد ثلاثة أولاد و بنتا واحدة معروفين هم :
    * احمد النقاز جد النقاقزة
    * بوزيد* المهاش جد المهاش
    * ابراهيم جد قبيلة اللوباحي المندمجة بأولاد عيفة
    * محجوبة و هي أم سعد بن محجوبة
مهيريس الاول ولد اربعة اولاد مشهورين هم :

و * سليمان* و له 04 اولاد هم: *محمد* جد اولاد الاطرش
و *عبدالله*  جد اولاد عبدالله  و* سعيد* جد اولاد سعيد
و * مهيريس الثاني * الذي ولد عائلة صغيرة انظمت لاولاد سعيد.


نايل قريبا من اساس القبة من جهة الغرب بزاغز الشرقي في دائرة حاسي بحبح .
و قد تزوج احمد الاعور زوجتين 
الاولى رقية بنت احمد الرقاد و انجبت له ولدين : * سعد * لم يعقب و * سالم * جد اولاد سالم
اما الزوجة الثانية فاسمها مباركة بنت عبدالله العيفاوية و انجبت له ولدين هم : 
    * عبد الرحمان * جد اولاد عبد الرحمان و * الدبزة * جد قبيلة الدباز .
 01* محمد الاطرش*    و قد ولد  ولدين : * أحمد لم يعقب *  02 *موسى النعامة * جد النعايم 03 *عطاالله ابو نيف جد النيوف  04 احمد الاعور : و لقب بالاعور لاسترخاء في عينه و كان رجلا صالحا تقيا . و  قبره بالقنجاية بجوار عمه سيدي محمد بن دغمان بن محمد الذويب بن عيسى بن  محمد  
* عبد الغني بن عيسى* 
 فقد ولد ثلاثة اولاد هم :  * ساسي *  جد اولاد الساسي المتواجدين في نواحي اولاد جلال  
و * صالح * جد اولاد الصالح المنظمين لاولاد الاعور و * عيسى * مات من غير شهرة.

*يحي بن يحي بن محمد نائل :* 

تزوج رقية فولدت له ثلاثة اولاد هم : *مروان * و * احمد * و *عبد الله 

** مروان بن يحي بن يحي :* 

اندمج نسله مع نسل سيدي زيان بن علي الهجرسي بنواحي عين الملح 

** أحمد الكبير بن يحي بن يحي :* 

ولد احمد الكبير ولدين اثنين هم : * الشيخ * جد اولاد احمد بعين الملح 

 و * ابراهيم * جد قبيلة اولاد عيفة نسبة لعيفة مربية اولاد ابنه  **احمد الصغير **   

و هي ماضوية نسبة لقبيلة اولاد ماضي بناحية المسيلة. 

خلف احمد الصغير بن ابراهيم  بن أحمد الكبير   05 خمسة اولاد  هم : 

الاول * أنصير* تزوج حمية بنت الغربي بن الغويني بن أمحمد بن عبدالرحمان بن  سالم فانجبت له ولدين هم : *قسمية* جد اولاد قسمية و *زيد* جد بيت زيد . 

الثاني *سعد* جد اولاد سعد  و الثالث * عبدالله* جد اولاد عبدالله من زوجته الزهرة الفرجاوية  

و الرابع * سليمان* جد اولاد سليمان و الخامس *بوزيد* جد قبيلة الشرابة من  زوجته شرابة بنت عبدالسلام بن الغويني . تروي القصة و الرواية الشعبية ان  الاخوة الاربعة نصير و سعد و عبدالله وسليمان ذهبوا و هم فتيان لحفظ القران  و الدراسة في نواحي اولاد ماضي فكان ان التقوا عرضا بالارملة عيفة  الماضوية التي تعرفت عليهم و اكرمتهم و لم سمع خبرهم قومها ارادوا اذايتها و  اذاية الاخوة الاربع ففرت معهم الى اولاد  نايل  و عاشت مع ابويهم و ربتهم ثم تزوجت من احمد الزير العيساوي الذي اختلط  اولاده الازيار باولاد عيفة و صاروا منهم و الحال انهم اولاد عيسى

** عبدالله بن يحي بن يحي :* 

ولد  ثلاثة اولاد  حسب افادة الباحث و الاخ العزيز  ناصر التيسي الغريبي النائلي و هم :  
    * محمد * و * فرج * و * نائل الغريب *
** ولد محمد بن عبدالله  ولدا واحد اسمه * علي *  الذي توفي عن  03 ثلاثة اولاد هم : * خليف القرمطي * 
و * أحمد الفراد *  و هما هل منطقة سليم  و * عطية * جد اولاد عطية بن علي  و قد  كفل  هؤلاء الثلاثة 
عم ابيهم فرج بن عبدالله .

اما نائل الغريب جد اولاد الغريب فقد ولد ولدين هما * عبد الله * و * عطاء الله *
فلعبد الله كل من السادة : *العباس * و * خالد * و * ابي القاسم * و * احمد *
ولعطاء الله كل من السادة :  * المبارك * و * محمد *  و *الوعيلة * و * سعيد الدين *
و قد ذكر اخونا و ابن عمنا  الباحث المجتهد  الصدر المبجل السيد ناصر  الغريبي الحسني اخبار جده الغريب فذكر ان  السيد نائل الملقب بالغريب دعي  بالغريب لعمله في القضاء وقد كان معارضا للحكم العثماني الامر الذي جعله  يتغرب رافضا الوضع حيث توفي في الغرب الجزائري مخلفا عددا من الابناء كفلهم  اخوه الفرج ولعل اشهرهم عبد الله الاصغر الذي خلف اشهر بيوتات المجدل وهم  السادة العبابسة نسبة للاب العباس بن عبد الله الاصغر بن الغريب وقد خلف  العباس عددامن الابناء والبيوتات كال ابي ساق والريان ومن اشهر ابنائه عيسى  الكبير الذي خلف الخلدي الاكبر الذي قاد مقاومة كبيرة ضد العثمانيين لقي  فيها حتفه قبل ان يرى مولوده الذي حمل اسمه الخلدي الاصغر الذي انجب عيسى  الملقب بالشريف التيسي الذي قاد مقومات عدة قبل ان ينفى الى الهامل ا ين  توفي في حين هرب اولاده كل في ناحية فالراشدي توجه الىناحية حمزة اما  الثاني وهو ابو طالب فتوجه ناحية الحضنة في حين توجه ابي زيد ناحية الصحاري  اين صاهر كبيرهم المسعود اليحياوي في بنت له تسمى الزهراءالتي انجبت محمد  واحمد ومسعود وعامر وابي زيان الذي صاهر كبير بني كرفال الشريف في ابنته  العطرة بنت الطيب علما ان ال التيسي قد توجهوا بعد ذلك شمالا ناحية التيطري  اللهم يعض البيوتات التي عادت للمجدل اما البقية الباقبة فقد تعرضت للحبس  والنفي عدة مرات لتمردهم ناهيك عن شكاوى القياد في حقهم نظير باسهم فصودرت  املاكهم بالتل التيطري مماا دى بهم للنزوح نحو الشرق كالمسيلة وسيدي عيسى  وسطيف والاوراس بقايس والبويرة اي حمزة وبلاد القبائل والعاصمة وقد انجبت  عائلة ابي زيان بن ابي ز يد دفين العقلة بالصحاري بن عيسى الشريف التيسي  نسبة لضاية التيوس بوادي اللحم وهو دفين الهامل بن الخلدي الاصغر بن الخلدي  الاكبر بن عيسى الكبير بن العباس بن عبد الله الاصغر بن نائل الغريب بن  عبد الله الاكبر بن يحي بن يحي بن الحاج محمد نائل قلت انجب ابو زيان كل من  الدرتجي والسلامي وغيرهما وقد تزوج السلامي بنت عمه فطومة بنت عطية التي  انجبت كل من السادة عطية وعلي ومحمدوعبد القادر قدور واكبرهم رابح  الحبشةالذي تزوج بركاهم بنت محمد بن محمود من ابناء الاحرش الكبير سليل  الغويني بن سيدي محمد النائلي فانجبت السلامي والمسعود وسعيد وتوفيت ليتزوج  فاطمة الشريفة التي انجبت الحاج الزبير الحسني ولعائلة الجد عيسى التيسي  ماثر كبيرة في تمردها ونفيها وقد انجبت عددا من المجاهدين والاطارات  والصالحين ، ولد فرج ولدا ذكرا اسمه عمر و بنتا اسمها عائشة و هم اهل منطقة عين اغراب بناحية بوسعادة.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*********زكري بن محمد نايل:*
يقال انه خلف 05 اولاد  هم : خالد - حركات - رابح- سليمان - رحمة   و يقال ان ام رابح و حركات يقال لها ميمونة بنت بوزيد .
  *اولاد خالد بنواحي بن سرور و *اولاد حركات بالبسباس   *اولادسليمان**  ببلدية اولاد سليمان بالمسيلة  و اولاد  **رحمة* القاطنين بالشعيبة   في  الطريق ما بين بوسعادة و  بسكرة

----------


## الطيب صياد

**********مليك بن محمد نايل  :*
دعي باسم مليك تصغيرا من عبد الملك تبعا لعرف المغاربة في التصغير حيث  يصغرون عبدالعزيز  الى عزوز  و عبدالرحمان الى رحمون و عبدالقادر الى قدور   هكذا .
ذكرت المصادر و الروايات و اتفقت في غالبها على ان مليك ولد ولدا واحدا  اسمه  * سالم * المشهور بالكرامات دفين وادي الشعير .  تزوج زوجتين واحدة  ولدت له *عبدالرحمان* و *يحي*-و الاخرى ولدت له *عامر* و *سعد* 

*01 اولاد عبدالرحمان بن سالم :* 

تزوج دلالة بنت عريف العمورية  فولدت له ولدا هو * سيدي أمحمد *  الذي تزوج ثلاثة نساء : 
 01 ضياء او ضية الماضوية من اولاد ماضي ولدت له :
    * عبدالقادر جد اولاد عبالقادر بحاسي بحبح و دار الشيوخ
    * موسى خلف عائلة صغيرة انظمت لاولاد عبدالقادر
    * قيطون خلف عائلة انظمت الى اولاد عبدالقادر
    * بوعبدالله جد اولاد العقون واولاد بوشارب و اولاد جريبيع بدار الشيوخ و حاسي بحبح
    * دنيدنة جد اولاد دنيدينة و منهم العالم الشيخ سي عطية مسعودي رحمه الله امام جامع الجلفة في زمانه
 02 شليحة الرقايقية ولدت له :
    * الغويني جد اولاد الغويني بعين المعبد
    * سي احمد جد اولاد سي احمد بالزعفران و حاسي بحبح
    * مزوز جد اولاد عثمان
    * طعبة جد اولاد عمران و * شتوح جد اولاد معيلب و هما توامان اي طعبة و شتوح
 03 ام هاني بنت شداد بن يحي بن سالم ولدت له :
    * عثمان المريجة جد اولاد عثمان
    * سيدي ثامر جد اولاد سي بلقاسم و اولاد حنة و اولاد بيدة و اولاد مريم و اولاد الشيخ و اولاد بوعكاز
    * بوذن جد اولاد بلقاسم بن براهيم و اولاد احمد بن براهيم
و ابراهيم ليس اباهم بل رباهم بعد وفاة بوذن    و هو من الارباع.

*02 اولاد سعد بن سالم :* 
 سعد بن سالم تزوج الزاهدة هنة العلانية دفينة البليدة و قبرها مشهور هناك يدعى قبر أم مجبر  و قد انجبت له 03 ثلاثة اولاد هم : 
علي بن سعد بن سالم :
خلف ولدين *احمد الرقاد و *جدي الاول
احمد الرقاد خلف ولد واحد اسمه ابراهيم جد قبيلة اولاد الرقاد و بنتا اسمها رقية 
جدي الأول خلف 05 خمسة اولاد هم : محداد /محمد / ابراهيم الحويواني / جدي الثاني سمي على اسم ابيه /عمر/ بوزيد البلول او الطكرور
محداد و محمد  خلفا عوائل صغيرة انظمت لاخوانهم الأخرين .
ابراهيم الحويواني تزوج خناثة بنت ابراهيم ابن احمد الرقاد فخلفت له ثلاثة أولاد هم : *01*علي القريد جد اولاد بريكة القاطنين بالهيوهي و عامرة 
 *02* سالم وو خلف ولدين هما :  *طعبة* جد اولاد طعبة القاطنين بمسعد و دلدول و زكار
  * الغويني*  جد اولاد الغويني بن سالم القاطنين بالدويس 
 *03* شتوح تزوج زوجتين الاولي نوعة بنت قحيز بن عمر انجبت له  اولاد النوع القاطنين بعامرة و القنطرة
و الزوجة الثانية  فاطنة بنت أحمد بن سعد بن أحمد مجبر بن سعد بن سالم  فأنجبت له اولاد فاطنة القاطنين بنواحي مرحمة و نثيلة  و تعظميت
بوزيد البلول تزوج رقية بنت عمه احمد الرقاد فولدت له ولدين  سالم جد اولاد  بلول و أحمد الميهوب و سمي بالميهوب بعد طلاق امه و قد تربى في كنف زوجها  الثاني أحمد الاعور و هو جد المواهيب المنظمين لأولاد الأعور 
و تزوج عائشة فولدت له بلقاسم جد اولاد بلقاسم بن عيشة الذي اندمج نسله مع اولاد بلول.
عمر بن جدي انجب ولدين قحيز الذي ترك بنتا واحدة تزوجها شتوح اسمها نوعة  و بلقاسم  جد اولاد بلقاسم بن عمر .

أحمد مجبر بن سعد بن سالم :  
كان وليا زاهدا صالحا دعي بلقب بالمجبر لكونه كان يجبر و يكسر  و هو جد أولاد مجبر 
خلف ثلاثة أولاد و بنتا واحدة  هم : * سعد * و  *عبدالله* و *إبراهيم * و البنت أمباركة زوجة احمد التويجل بن عبدالغني بن سعد بن سالم 
 عبدالغني بن سعد بن سالم :  
عبدالغني مدفون ببلدة ونوغة  تزوج بونوغة ام الخير بنت عبدالله الونوغية  فولدت لد احمد التويجل الذي ينتسب اليه  اولاد امباركة من زوجته امباركة  بنت احمد مجبر الذي ولدت له : الغويني و عبدالعزيز
و ينتسب اليه اولاد عبيدالله من زوجته فاطنة القرونية 
و تزوج احمد التويجل ايضا عمرة فولدت له احمد الرقادي تربى في وسط الصحاري الغرابة .
و تزوج هبة في ضواحي العلية و ولدت له بن عبدله جد بيت في اولاد السايح و الل . 

*03 يحي بن سالم :* 
   جد اولاد يحي بن سالم القاطنين بنواحي سدرحال بالجلفة  و قصر الحيران بالاغواط 
خلف ثلاثة اولاد ذكور: 
 01*شداد الذي ولد ولدين هما : *أبوبكر * و *العيشي * جد اولاد العيشي و  بنتا واحدة هي * ام هاني * زوجة أمحمد بن عبد الرحمان بن سالم وهي أم اولاد  ام هاني 
 02*بوزيد الذي ولد ولدين هما : *الجنيدي* جد اولاد الجنيدي *سعد* جد اولاد سعد بن بوزيد 

  03*محمدالجحيش  جد اولاد جحيش .

*04 عامر بن سالم* 
 أولاد عامر بن سالم ينقسمون إلى شراقة و غرابة و ينتشرون بالأخص في بلديتي  تامسة و سيدي عامر أو **رأس الضبع ** قديما .و قد تزوج سيدي عامرحسب رواية  الاستاذ الكريم**عبد الحفيظ سلمي بن أمحمد**  الولية الصالحة فاطمة  الرابحية التي تركت ولدا واحدا بعد مقتله سمته **أمحمد** و هو الجد الجامع  لقبيلة اولاد سيدي عامر و قد تزوجها ابراهيمالغول  جد اولاد سيدي ابراهيم  القاطنين بنواحي الديس قريبا من بوسعادة بعد مقتل زوجها سيدي عامر بنواحي  وادي الشعير و تكفل معها بتربية ابنها الوحيد **أمحمد ** و ابنائه منها و  قد تزوج أمحمد بن سيدي عامر من بنات احمد الفكروني
وزوجه بابنته البهية فاطمة وقد أنجبت له ثلاثة أولاد ذكور وهم :
 **أقحيز** و**شرشيل** و الذي يتواجد نسله غرب الجزائر العاصمة و**فلاح**  الذي يتواجد نسله في المنطقة الفاصلة ما بين قسنطينة و سطيف وبعد وفاتها  تزوج امحمد بن سيدي عامرمن أختها جازية (كثيرة)وكان حكيما في اختياره فهي  خالة أبنائه الشديدة الحب لهم وأنجبت له ولدان هما **أحمد السليخ ** الولي  الصالح (دفين اولاد أحميدة ببوسعادة) و **سيدي أمجدل و هو الذي اشتقت من  اسمه بلدة **امجدل** القريبة من بوسعادة*
اهـ كلام الطيباوي النائلي.
قلتُ - أنا الطيب -: عامر بن سالم - المكتوب بالأزرق - هو من ننتسب إليه، و بلديتنا بلدية سيدي عامر إنما يعنون بها الجدَّ عامر بن سالم بن مليك بن نائل - رحمهم الله -.
مع التحفظ من عبارات ( سيدي و الولي الصالح ونحوها ..) الواردة في هذا البحث، و إنما هي ألفاظ أولع بها الصوفية و المقدسون للأشخاص، و الغرض إنما هو التعريف بالنائليين لكثرة فروعهم و توزعهم في كثير من الولايات الجزائرية.
على أن صاحبة الموضوع قد نسختْ رأيها و قرَّرتْ أن تشتِّتَ الموضوع فنحن مشتِّتون إذن (:

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> *...
> لعل حديث ( طائفة من أهل المغرب ) يشمل مصرَ و ما يليها من ليبيا و تونس و الجزائر و المغرب و الأندلس الإسلامية و صقلية و دول أوروبا الشرقية الإسلامية.
> و أي فردٍ من أهل السنة كان من غرب الأرض فهو مشمول 
> بعموم هذه اللفظة.
> و....*


فسر ابن تيمية أهل الغرب بأنهم أهل الشام ومصر وما يليهما غرباً لأنها إلى الغرب على الخط مسامتة المدينة النبوية

----------


## موح السوسي

أرى إخواني أحسن الله إليكم أنكم ولجتم في أمور لا ينبغي لطالب العلم الافتخار بها, ولما قرأت بعض مشاركاتكم تذكرت الشاب خالد وأمثاله ممن يغني بمدح البلدان والمدن, فاعلموا اخواني أن الأرض لله يرثها عباده الصالحين, وأظن أن هذا الموقع كما يظهر من عنوانه خاص بالمذاكرة العلمية, والنقاش الهادئ.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> فسر ابن تيمية أهل الغرب بأنهم أهل الشام ومصر وما يليهما غرباً لأنها إلى الغرب على الخط مسامتة المدينة النبوية


هذا هو التفسير المشهور عند أهل العلم، حتى نقل عن الإمام أحمد.
ولكني لم أر من نصَّ على أن للحديث دلالة على أهل مصر.
ولم يختص به شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
وانظر بقية التفسيرات لهذه الكلمة في شروح أهل العلم.
ويتأيد هذا الترجيح بما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر من الروايات التي فيها ذكر أنهم يقاتلون على أبواب دمشق وعلى أبواب بيت المقدس..

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> هذا هو التفسير المشهور عند أهل العلم، حتى نقل عن الإمام أحمد.
> ولكني لم أر من نصَّ على أن للحديث دلالة على أهل مصر.
> ولم يختص به شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
> وانظر بقية التفسيرات لهذه الكلمة في شروح أهل العلم.
> ويتأيد هذا الترجيح بما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر من الروايات التي فيها ذكر أنهم يقاتلون على أبواب دمشق وعلى أبواب بيت المقدس..


بارك الله فيكم
الكلام الذي ذكرتُه كان في أحد الكتب أو الرسائل التى ألفها شيخ الإسلام ولا أذكرها الآن
لكنى أذكر كلامه فيها وتعقيب المحقق بقوله : والمتتبع للأحداث الجارية في مصر والشام يعلم صدق كلام ابن تيمية أو عبارة بنحوها ومعذرة على الحكاية بالمعنى فهذا الكلام قرأته منذ أكثر من عشرين عاماً والكتاب لا أذكره الآن.
فلو تفضل أحد الأخوة بمراجعة الأمر نكن له من الشاكرين.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وفيكم بارك الله وبكم نفع.
لا شكَّ ولا ريب أنَّ النظر في تاريخ الإسلام يدل على أنَّ أهل مصر (الكنانة) لهم فضائل، وهم جند الإسلام، ومجده، وأخزى بهم الله عدوه .. الخ، لا يختلف في هذا اثنان ولا ينتطح فيه عنزان (ابتسامة)
وكذا أهل المغرب والمشرق.. على تفاوت بين بلاد الله.
ولكن إثبات فضل بناء على تفسير (حديث للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) هو محل النظر، وهو جدير بالتأني.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ولكني لم أر من نصَّ على أن للحديث دلالة على أهل مصر.


ما ذكرتَه صحيح بلا شك عندي ولكن عندما ذكره أخى الطيب كلامه ذكرنى بكلام ابن تيمية فحكيته ولا أستدل به بفضل أهل مصر فهذا يحتاج أن ينص عليه ولم يثبت فيه شيء فيما أعلم.
وسأبحث عن كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (لأختبر ذاكرتي ) (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وجدت كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوي (الشاملة 28_531) النسخة الرسمية  :Smile: 
((...مع أنه والعياذ بالله لو استولى هؤلاء المحاربون لله ورسوله المحادون لله ورسوله المعادون لله ورسوله على أرض الشام ومصر في مثل هذا الوقت لأفضى ذلك إلى زوال دين الإسلام ودروس شرائعه. أما الطائفة بالشام ومصر ونحوهما فهم في هذا الوقت المقاتلون عن دين الإسلام وهم من أحق الناس دخولا في الطائفة المنصورة التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله في الأحاديث الصحيحة المستفيضة عنه: {لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم ولا من خذلهم حتى تقوم الساعة} وفي رواية لمسلم: {لا يزال أهل الغرب} والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تكلم بهذا الكلام بمدينته النبوية فغربه ما يغرب عنها وشرقه ما يشرق عنها؛ فإن التشريق والتغريب من الأمور النسبية؛ إذ كل بلد له شرق وغرب؛ ولهذا إذا قدم الرجل إلى الإسكندرية من الغرب يقولون: سافر إلى الشرق وكان أهل المدينة يسمون أهل الشام: أهل الغرب ويسمون أهل نجد والعراق: أهل الشرق كما في حديث ابن عمر قال: قدم رجلان من أهل المشرق فخطبا وفي رواية من أهل نجد - ولهذا قال أحمد بن حنبل: " أهل الغرب " هم أهل الشام - يعني هم أهل الغرب - كما أن نجدا والعراق أول الشرق وكل ما يشرق عنها فهو من الشرق وكل ما يغرب عن الشام من مصر وغيرها فهو داخل في الغرب. وفي الصحيحين: أن معاذ بن جبل قال: في الطائفة المنصورة: وهم بالشام. فإنها أصل المغرب وهم فتحوا سائر المغرب كمصر والقيروان والأندلس وغير ذلك. وإذا كان غرب المدينة النبوية ما يغرب عنها فالبيرة ونحوها على مسامتة المدينة النبوية كما أن حران والرقة وسميساط ونحوها على مسامتة مكة فما يغرب عن البيرة فهو من الغرب الذين وعدهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تقدم. وقد جاء في حديث آخر في صفة الطائفة المنصورة {أنهم بأكناف البيت المقدس} وهذه الطائفة هي التي بأكناف البيت المقدس اليوم. ومن يتدبر أحوال العالم في هذا الوقت يعلم أن هذه الطائفة هي أقوم الطوائف بدين الإسلام: علما وعملا وجهادا عن شرق الأرض وغربها؛ فإنهم هم الذين يقاتلون أهل الشوكة العظيمة من المشركين وأهل الكتاب ومغازيهم مع النصارى ومع المشركين من الترك ومع الزنادقة المنافقين من الداخلين في الرافضة وغيرهم كالإسماعيلية ونحوهم من القرامطة معروفة: معلومة قديما وحديثا. والعز الذي للمسلمين بمشارق الأرض ومغاربها هو بعزهم ....))
وقد تذكرت أين قرأته
لم أقرأه في مجموع الفتاوى بل برسالة اسمها ((فتوى شيخ الإسلام في حكم من بدل شرائع الإسلام)) ولا أذكر اسم من جمعها من فتاوى ابن تيمية وقد ذكر في الهامش نحو ما ذكرته قبلاً .
عذراً عن الخروج عن الموضوع  :Smile:  (لكن الحمد لله خف التهنيج من ذاكرتي وبدأت تشتغل شوية)  :Smile:

----------


## أبو طيبة

> *أهلا و سهلا بصاحبنا أبي طيبة!
> لعل حديث ( طائفة من أهل المغرب ) يشمل مصرَ و ما يليها من ليبيا و تونس و الجزائر و المغرب و الأندلس الإسلامية و صقلية و دول أوروبا الشرقية الإسلامية.
> و أي فردٍ من أهل السنة كان من غرب الأرض فهو مشمول 
> بعموم هذه اللفظة.
> و الثابت في صحيح مسلم إنما هو لفظ ( أهل الغرب ) و هي نفسها لفظة المغرب، غير أن رواية المغرب ليست في مسلم و إنما رأيتها في السنن لأبي عمرو
> الداني الأندلسي المقرئ.
> و الله أعلم
> 
> *


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، وأهلا وسهلا بكم 
نعم صح من بعض طرق حديث الطائفة المنصورة : 
"لا يزال أهل الغرب - وفي رواية : أهل المغرب  - ظاهرين على الحق ..." الحديث . لكن العلماء على أنهم أهل الشام كما نقل  ذلك الشيخ الألباني عن الإمام أحمد وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .   
 
*ولكن ما هذا الحديث أريد**  .*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> أرى إخواني أحسن الله إليكم أنكم ولجتم في أمور لا ينبغي لطالب العلم الافتخار بها, ولما قرأت بعض مشاركاتكم تذكرت الشاب خالد وأمثاله ممن يغني بمدح البلدان والمدن, فاعلموا اخواني أن الأرض لله يرثها عباده الصالحين, وأظن أن هذا الموقع كما يظهر من عنوانه خاص بالمذاكرة العلمية, والنقاش الهادئ.


*هداك الله!*
*ما ينبغي أن تدخل أسماء الفسقة بين مجالس الكرماء ..*
*و ليس نشاطنا في هذا الموضوع للافتخار، و لا للتكبر على المسلمين، و لكنه ترجمة لبلاد الجزائر حتى نستفيد من إخواننا معلومات تاريخية و أخرى جغرافية و أخرى علمية و العلماء صنفوا التصانيف في هذا الفن مع أنهم اقتصروا على تراجع أعيان المنطقة الفلانية ..*
*فمثلا ( تاريخ بغداد ) لأبي بكري أحمد بن ثابت البغدادي الخطيب*
*( تاريخ دمشق ) للأبي القاسم ابن عساكر*
*( تاريخ علماء الأندلس ) لأبي الوليد ابن الفرضي*
*( جذوة المقتبس في تاريخ ولاة الأندلس ) للحميدي*
*( طبقات علماء إفريقية ) لأبي العرب التميمي الصقلي*
*و غيرهم كثير و لله الحمد،فهل فعلوا ذلك افتخارا ببلدانهم و تكبرا على المسلمين؟*
*حاشا، و إنما ابتكروا أنحاءً في تصنيف العلم و نشره و تحبيبه للناس فرحمهم الله و رضي عنهم، و كم تعج تلك الكتب بكنز كبير من السنة النبوية و الأسانيد و التوثيق و التجريح للرواة، مما يدل على عظم مكانتها بين العلماء و عدم استغنائهم عنها..*
*و الله المستعان.*
*و إن شاء الله تكون نوايانا و نوايا الإخوة المشاركين خيرا و برًّا...*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، وأهلا وسهلا بكم 
> نعم صح من بعض طرق حديث الطائفة المنصورة : 
> "لا يزال أهل الغرب - وفي رواية : أهل المغرب  - ظاهرين على الحق ..." الحديث . لكن العلماء على أنهم أهل الشام كما نقل  ذلك الشيخ الألباني عن الإمام أحمد وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .   
>  
> *ولكن ما هذا الحديث أريد**  .*


*لكن نقل النووي في شرحه على مسلمٍ اختلاف العلماء في المقصود بأهل الغرب؟ فذكر:
- قول بأنهم العرب، و فسر أصحاب هذا القول لفظة ( الغرب ) بأنها الدلو الكبيرة و هي المستعملة عند العرب
- قول بأنهم أهل الشام خاصة
- قول بأنهم أهل المغرب المعروفين، أي مصر و ما يليها من بلاد المسلمين
*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

هداك الله ،يا هذا. 



> أرى إخواني أحسن الله إليكم أنكم ولجتم في أمور لا ينبغي لطالب العلم الافتخار بها, ولما قرأت بعض مشاركاتكم تذكرت الشاب خالد وأمثاله ممن يغني بمدح البلدان والمدن, فاعلموا اخواني أن الأرض لله يرثها عباده الصالحين, وأظن أن هذا الموقع كما يظهر من عنوانه خاص بالمذاكرة العلمية, والنقاش الهادئ.


بارك الله فيك أخي الطيب صياد على ردك . فو الله إحترت كيف سأرد عليه . و الحمد لله.

----------


## الطيب صياد

> بارك الله فيك أخي الطيب صياد على ردك على من شارك و عاتبنا على الإفتخار ببلدنا. فو الله إحترت كيف سأرد عليه . و الحمد لله.


و فيكِ بارك اللهُ!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أرى إخواني أحسن الله إليكم أنكم ولجتم في أمور لا ينبغي لطالب العلم الافتخار بها, ولما قرأت بعض مشاركاتكم تذكرت الشاب خالد وأمثاله ممن يغني بمدح البلدان والمدن, فاعلموا اخواني أن الأرض لله يرثها عباده الصالحين, وأظن أن هذا الموقع كما يظهر من عنوانه خاص بالمذاكرة العلمية, والنقاش الهادئ.


أنا ذكرتُ وهران وهي مما ينسب إلبها ذاك ( المغني ) ، وذاك الذي يسمى ( فنا ) ، ولا يشرفني أن يذكر ها هنا ، ولا حينما تذكر وهران ...وسأعرج الآن بإذن الله على أعلام وهران من علماء وشهداء وأفاضل... فلا تقرن الجزائر بكل تافه - هدانا الله وإياهم - وإلا فكل بلد فيه جهلة وفسقة ... ومن السهل أن نبدأ في لصق الأسماء بالبلدان .....ولن ننهي المسألة  :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ...تزوج سيدي محمد نائل  زوجتين الاولى * سلمى * بنت سيدي شعيب بالونشريس الذي زوجها له قيل لرؤية  رءاها في المنام وتزوج الثانية  * خيرة * بنت سيدي بوحملة عندما نزل عند  سيدي محمد بن سالم بوادي الشعير .
>               	[/center]


أليس سيدي حملة ؟ 
بارك الله فيك 





> ...وسأعرج الآن بإذن الله على أعلام وهران من علماء وشهداء وأفاضل...


وهران تعج بالعلماء ... ننتظر تراجمهم جزاك الله خيراً
...
اهتمام علماء الجزائر بالتفسير
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18379

جهود علماء الجزائر في نشر التوحيد والنهي عن الشرك والتنديد
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115396

المحدث الحافظ الرحلة الفقيه، إمام اللغة الأديب الشاعر أبو مروان الطبني
http://www.merathdz.com/index.php?op...phie&Itemid=99

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وهران تعج بالعلماء ... ننتظر تراجمهم جزاك الله خيراً


جزاكم الله مثله ، لكن ارتأبت بدءا أن ابدأ تراجم أعلام وهران بترجمة لاول شهيد بالمقصلة ... إكراما لوالدي حفظه الله - الذي جاهد برفقة رفاقه لتحرير الوطن - و الذي يتابع الآن معي الموضوع  :Smile:  
******* 
الشهيد أحمد زبانة 
- المولد والنشأة  
1 - ولد الشهيد أحمد زهانة المدعو خلال الثورة أحمد زبانة في عام 1926 بالقصد زهانة حاليا ، ومنها انتقل مع عائلته إلى مدينة وهران بحي الحمري . نشأ وسط عائلة متكونة من ثمانية أطفال هو الرابع بين إخوته ،دخل المدرسة الابتدائية، إلا أن تحصل الشهادة الابتدائية باللغة الفرنسية . ولما كان تجاوز هذا المستوى الدراسي غير مسموح به للجزائريين فقد طرد من المدرسة . بعد طرده التحق بمركز التكوين المهني حيث تخرج منه بحرفة لحام .  
2 - النشاط السياسي قبل الثورة  

كان لانضمام أحمد زبانة للكشافة الإسلامية دور في نمو الروح الوطنية الصادقة في نفسه ، زيادة على شعوره بما كان يعانيه أبناء وطنه من قهر وظلم واحتقار. هذه العوامل كانت وراء انضمامه لصفوف الحركة الوطنية عام 1941. وتطوع زبانة لنشر مبادئ الحركة وتعميق أفكارها في الوسط الشبابي وفضح جرائم الاستعمار الفرنسي . وبعد أن أثبت بحق أهليته في الميدان العملي وبرهن على مدى شجاعته وصلابته اختارته المنظمة السرية ( الجناح العسكري ) ليكون عضوا من أعضائها . وبفضل خبرته تمكن من تكوين خلايا للمنظمة بالنواحي التي كان يشرف عليها . وقد شارك الشهيد في عملية البريد بوهران عام 1950
ازداد نشاط الشهيد السياسي وتحركاته مما أثار انتباه السلطات الاستعمارية التي لم تتوان في إلقاء القبض عليه وتقديمه للمحاكمة وحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات وبالنفي من المدينة لمدة ثلاث سنوات أخرى قضاها ما بين معسكر ومستغانم والقصر .
3- دوره في التحضير للثورة
بعد حل اللجنة الثورية للوحدة والعمل في 5/7/1954 ، عين الشهيد من قبل الشهيد العربي بن مهيدي مسؤولا على ناحية زهانة وكلفه بالإعداد للثورة بما يلزمها من ذخيرة ورجال . وتجسيدا للأوامر التي أعطيت له كان اجتماع زهانة الذي جمعه بالشهيد عبد المالك رمضان ، وقد حددت مهام زبانة بعد هذا الاجتماع هيكلة الأفواج وتدريبها واختيار العناصر المناسبة وتحميلها مسؤولية قيادة الرجال وزيارة المواقع الإستراتيجية لاختيار الأماكن التي يمكن جعلها مراكز للثورة . وأفلح الشهيد في تكوين أفواج كل من زهانة ، وهران، تموشنت، حمام بوحجر، حاسي الغلة ، شعبة اللحم ، السيق. وكلف هذه الأفواج بجمع الاشتراكات لشراء الذخيرة والأسلحة. وأشرف بمعية الشهيد عبد المالك رمضان على عمليات التدريب العسكري وكيفيات نصب الكمائن وشن الهجومات وصناعة القنابل. في الاجتماع الذي ترأسه الشهيد العربي بن مهيدي بتاريخ 30أكتوبر 1954 تم تحديد تاريخ اندلاع الثورة بالضبط وتحديد الأهداف التي يجب مهاجمتها ليلة أول نوفمبر .وفي 31 أكتوبر 1954 ، عقد الشهيد اجتمع بأفواجه تم خلاله توزيع المهام وتحديد الأهداف وتحديد نقطة اللقاء بجبل القعدة .
دوره في الثورة :
بعد تنفيذ العمليات الهجومية على الأهداف الفرنسية المتفق عليها ، اجتمع الشهيد مع قادة وأعضاء الأفواج المكلفة بتنفيذ العمليات لتقييمها والتخطيط فيما يجب القيام به في المراحل المقبلة . ومن العمليات الناجحة التي قادها الشهيد عملية لاماردو في 4/11/1954، ومعركة غار بوجليدة في 8/11/54 التي وقع فيها أحمد زبانة أسيرا بعد أن أصيب برصاصتين.
4- استشهاده
نقل الشهيد إلى المستشفى العسكري بوهران ومنه إلى السجن ، وفي 21 أبريل 1955 قدم للمحكمة العسكرية بوهران فحكمت عليه بالإعدام . وفي 3 ماي 1955 نقل الشهيد إلى سجن برباروس بالجزائر وقدم للمرة الثانية للمحكمة لتثبيت الحكم السابق الصادر عن محكمة وهران. ومن سجن برباروس نقل الشهيد إلى سجن سركاجي . وفي يوم 19 جوان 1956 في حدود الساعة الرابعة صباحا أخذ الشهيد من زنزانته وسيق نحو المقصلة وهو يردد بصوت عال أنني مسرور جدا أن أكون أول جزائري يصعد المقصلة

، بوجودنا أو بغيرنا تعيش الجزائر حرة مستقلة ، ثم كلف محاميه بتبليغ رسالته إلى أمه . وكان لهذه العملية صداها الواسع على المستوى الداخلي والخارجي ، فعلى المستوى الخارجي أبرزت الصحف ، صفحاتها الأولى صورة الشهيد وتعاليق وافية حول حياته . أما داخليا فقد قام في اليوم الموالي أي 20/6/1956 جماعة من المجاهدين بناحية الغرب بعمليات فدائية جريئة كان من نتائجها قتل سبعة وأربعين عميلا وإعدام سجينين فرنسين.  

*************
*******
ارتأيت الآن أن أقدم لكم رسالة كتبها الشهيد احمد زبانة و هو من مدينتي التي افتخر بها و بأبطالها ... أول شهيد بالمقصلة 
لنتمعن في كلماتها البسيطة و المعبرة

****************************
أقاربي الأعزاء ، أمي العزيزة :
أكتب إليكم ولست أدري أتكون هذه الرسالة هي الأخيرة، والله وحده أعلم. فإن أصابتني مصيبة كيفما كانت فلا تيئسوا من رحمة الله. إنما الموت في سبيل الله حياة لا نهاية لها ، والموت في سبيل الوطن إلا واجب ، وقد أديتم واجبكم حيث ضحيتم بأعز مخلوق لكم، فلا تبكوني بل افتخروا بي.
وفي الختام تقبلوا تحية ابن وأخ كان دائما يحبكم وكنتم دائما تحبونه، ولعلها أخير تحية مني إليكم ، وأني أقدمها إليك يا أمي وإليك يا أبي وإلى نورة والهواري وحليمة والحبيب وفاطمة وخيرة وصالح ودينية وإليك يا أخي العزيز عبد القادر وإلى جميع من يشارككم في أحزانكم.
الله أكبر وهو القائم بالقسط وحده.
ابنكم وأخوكم الذي يعانكم بكل فؤاده
حميدة
******************************  ***

ملاحظة : حْميدة هو ما كان ينادى به الشهيد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركتِ وحفظ الله والدك 
---------------------------------
 اهتمام علماء الجزائر بالصحيحين

بقلم: الأستاذ عبد اللطيف بونشادة –قسنطينة-

من العلوم التي اهتم بها العلماء الجزائريين منذ القديم، علم الحديث ومصطلحه، فقد اعتنوا به تدريسا وتأليفا ورواية وإجازة وكان العمل عندهم بالكتب الستة يدرسونها ويحفظونها ويسندونها، ولكن اهتمامهم الأكبر كانت بالموطأ والصحيحين، ونحاول في هذه السطور تسليط الضوء على اهتمام علماء الجزائر بصحيحي الإمامين البخاري ومسلم –رحمهما الله-. 


يعتبر الإمام أبو جعفر أحمد بن نصر الداودي المالكي التلمساني المتوفى سنة 402 هـ صاحب السبق في ميدان شروح كتب الحديث النبوي، حيث ألف كتابه الجليل الذي حاز به الفضل على غيره من المتقدمين والمتأخرين عنه من علماء الإسلام ذلك هو كتابه "النصيحة" الذي شرح به صحيح الإمام البخاري، فكان بهذا أول شرح وضع على هذا الكتاب الجامع على الإطلاق حيث أن كل الشروح على البخاري المعروفة وغير المعروفة جاءت بعد هذا الشرح الأول من نوعه.

والإمام أبو جعفر أحمد الداودي عدّه ابن فرحون من علماء الطبقة السابعة في الديباج 1 كما ترجم له القاضي عياض في ترتيب المدارك 2. له عدة مؤلفات أخرى منها:

- النامي في شرح الموطأ . 
- الواعي في الفقه. 
- الرد على القدرية ... وغير ذلك.

ثم جاء بعده تلميذه العلامة الفقيه المحدث أبو عبد الله مروان الأسدي البوني المتوفى سنة 440 هـ الذي ألف كتابا في شرح البخاري، ذكره الإمام ابن حجر في معجمه عند ذكره لرجال أسانيده إلى البخاري.

وفي موضوع ضبط الألفاظ وبيان المعنى نجد الحافظ أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن يوسف الوهراني الحمزي المتوفى بفاس سنة 560 هـ ألف كتابه الكبير: مطلع الأنوار على صحاح الآثار 3 وخصه بالموطأ والصحيحين.

وفي نفس الإطار الزمني دائما نجد المحدث الفقيه أبو محمد عبد الحق بن عبد الرحمان الأزدي الاشبيلي الذي رحل إلى بجاية وتخيرها وطنا إلى غاية وفاته سنة 581 هـ له تآليف جليلة القدر منها:

- الجمع بين الصحيحين: جمعه في مجلدين وقد التزم فيه بألفاظ الأصليين 4. 
- الجمع بين الكتب الستة: وهي موسوعة ضخمة جمع فيها بين الموطأ والبخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والترميذي والنسائي 
- مختصر صحيح البخاري وهو مرتب على المسانيد 5 
- المنهاج في رجال مسلم بن الحجاج:

وممن اهتموا بصحيح مسلم الإمام ابن يحيى السكلاني الحميري الزواوي المتوفى سنة 743 هـ والذي ألف كتاب: شرح صحيح مسلم في 12 مجلدا ضخما، وكذلك الإمام الحافظ محمد بن يوسف بن عمر بن شعيب أبو عبد الله السنوسي المتوفى سنة 895 هـ صاحب التصانيف المشهورة 6 منها:

- شرح صحيح مسلم المسمى: مكمل إكمال الإكمال وهو تكملة واستدراك لشروح المازري و القاضي عياض ثم الآبي. 
- مختصر الآبي على صحيح مسلم . 
- شرح صحيح البخاري ولم يكمله وصل فيه إلى باب من استبرأ لدينه. 
- شرح مشكلات البخاري.

وقبله نجد الإمامين الجليلين ابن مرزوق الجد والحفيد. أما الأول فهو الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر محمد بن مرزوق التلمساني الشهير بالخطيب المتوفى بتلمسان سنة 781 هـ ألف عدة كتب منها: شرح صحيح البخاري.

أما الثاني فهو الإمام المحدث أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن مرزوق العجيسي التلمساني المعروف بالحفيد ، أخذ العلم عن كبار علماء زمانه أمثال: والده وعمه ابني الخطيب التلمساني ، وبتونس عن الإمام ابن عرفة وفي القاهرة عن العلامة ابن خلدون والفيروز آبادي صاحب القاموس المحيط والسراج البلقيني والحافظ العراقي وابن الملقن .وفي الحجاز التقى بشيخ الإسلام ابن حجر العسقلاني فأخذ كل منهما عن الآخر.

من تأليفه: شرح البخاري المسمى:"المتجر الربيح والمسعى الرجيح والمرحب الفسيح والوجه الصبيح والخلق السميح في شرح الجامع الصحيح"

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمان الجيلالي في تاريخ الجزائر العام (2/245): فمن ذلك ما وقفت عليه بنفسي جزءان من شرح البخاري كلاهما كان موجودا بمكتبة الجامع الجديد بالجزائر وهما بخط المؤلف ثم فقد الجزء الأول منهما وبقي الثاني، وبعد مدة وقفت على نسخة من الجزء الأول بنفس المكان وهي بخط مغاير لخط الجزء الثاني وأجمعنا على أنها بخط الثعالبي؟ ولا يزال الجزءان بخزانة الجامع الجديد تحت عدد 143، 440، وهو لعمري من أوسع الشروح وأغررها مادة وأجزلها مباحث وربما هو كما قال مؤلفه: "أغنى عن الشروح الكاملة". أهـ.

وممن اهتم برجال الصحيحين العلامة أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسن بن مخلوف الراشدي المتوفى سنة 868هـ وهو فقيه مالكي محدث من أهل تلمسان له من الآثار:

• الزند الواري في ضبط رجال البخاري. 
• فتح المبهم في ضبط رجال مسلم 7.

مع الوجود العثماني بالجزائر قل التأليف في علم الحديث عموما وفي شروح الكتب خصوصا وذلك راجع لوجود وفرة في الشروح العظيمة لهذه الكتب فتولى العلماء مهمة تدريس الحديث رواية وشرحا.

وممن قاموا بالتدريس في هذه الفترة الشيخ عبد الرزاق حمادوش الذي تولى سرد صحيح البخاري في الجامع الكبير بالعاصمة 8. وأيضا الشيخ أبو حسن علي الونيسي المالكي والذي ختم شرح البخاري ومسلم عدة مرات. وترك من المؤلفات الحديثة شرح صحيح البخاري في 12 جزءا.

وكان الإمام أحمد المقري-رحمه الله- مشهورا برواية الحديث الذي أخذه عن علماء المغرب والمشرق. وقد تصدر لتدريس صحيح البخاري في الجامع الأزهر حتى بهر الحاضرين كما وفد على المدينة المنورة سبع مرات وأملى الحديث النبوي هناك. وأملى أيضا صحيح البخاري بالجامع الأموي بدمشق أثناء درس كان يلقيه بعد صلاة الصبح.

ولما كثر الناس حوله خرج إلى صحن الجامع، وحضر درسه غالب أعيان دمشق وجميع الطلبة، ويصف المحبي يوم ختم البخاري قائلا :"وكان يوم ختم البخاري حافلا جدا اجتمع فيه الألوف من الناس وعلت الأصوات بالبكاء فنقلت حلقة الدرس إلى وسط الصحن ..... وأتي إليه بكرسي الوعظ فصعد عليه وتكلم بكلام في العقائد والحديث لم يسمع نظيره أبدا. وتكلم على ترجمة البخاري ... وكانت الجلسة من طلوع الشمس إلى قرب الظهر ..... ولم يتفق لغيره من العلماء الواردين إلى دمشق ما اتفق له من الحضوة وإقبال الناس".9 أهـ.

وممن قام بالتأليف في هذه الفترة: المحدث أحمد بن قاسم بن محمد بن ساسي البوني المتوفى سنة 1129 هـ والذي ألف كتبا كثيرة منها:

• مختصر مقدمة فتح الباري على صحيح البخاري. 
• فتح الباري بشرح غريب البخاري. 
• التحقيق في أصل التعليق (معلقات البخاري) 
• الإلهام والانتباه في رفع الإيهام والاشتباه (أي الكائن في البخاري).

وترك ولده محمد بن أحمد البوني نظميين:

- الأول: نظم كتب صحيح البخاري. 
- الثاني: نظم كتب صحيح مسلم.

كما قام الشيخ ابن أبي جمرة باختصار صحيح البخاري في مجلد، وكان مختصره مشهورا متداولا بين الجزائريين. وقد شعر عبد الرحمان بن عبد القادر المجاجي أن هذا المختصر في حاجة إلى شرح يضبط ألفاظه ويقرب معانيه فقام بعمل ضخم بها الصدد وسمى شرحه (فتح الباري في ضبط ألفاظ الأحاديث التي اختصرها ابن أبي جمرة من صحيح البخاري) 10.

كما نظم الشيخ محمد بن علي المعروف بأقوجيلي الجزائري منظومة سماها (عقد الجمان اللامع المنتقى من قعر بحر الجامع) 11 وهي منظومة في مخرجي أحاديث الجامع الصحيح للبخاري وعدد الأحاديث التي لكل منهم ومن هو المكثر ومن هو المقل. وتوجد نسخة منه بدار الكتب المصرية.

أما في عصرنا الحالي فنجد الأستاذ العلامة محمد بن أبي شنب ألف بحث لطيفا قدمه إلى مؤتمر المستشرقين الرابع عشر المنعقد بالجزائر سنة 1905م سماه:"وصول صحيح البخاري إلى أهل الجزائر". كما قامت وزارة الشؤون الدينية في عهد الشيخ عبد الرحمان شيبان بإحياء سنة قراءة صحيح البخاري بالجامع الكبير بالعاصمة، وممن قاموا بشرح بعض أحاديث البخاري الشيخ العلامة محمد شارف –حفظه الله- كما قام الشيخ محمد باي بلعالم بشرح صحيح مسلم.

وفي خلاصة البحث نقول: إن علماء الجزائر برغم أنهم مغاربة مالكيون إلا أن اهتمامهم بصحيح البخاري قد فاق صحيح مسلم بكثير ونحن نعلم من علم مصطلح الحديث أن علماء المغاربة يفضلون صحيح مسلم على صحيح البخاري.12 


الهوامش:
1- الديباج المذهب – ابن فرحون ج 2 / 114 
2- ترتيب المدارك – القاضي عياض ج2/51
3- تاريخ الجزائر العام –الجيلالي ج2/78
4- توجد نسخة منه بالقاهرة تحت رقم أول 1/325 
5- توجد نسخة منه بمكتبة بطارسبورغ تحت رقم 1/12
6- تاريخ الجزائر العام – الجيلالي ج3/206 
7- معجم أعلام الجزائر –عادل نويهض ص 331 
8- تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي –سعد الله ج2/26 
9- خلاصة الأثر –المحبي ج1/305
10- تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي –سعد الله ج2/30. وتوجد نسخة منه بالخزانة العامة بالرباط برقم ك 1775
11- تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي –سعد الله ج2/32. وتوجد نسخة منه بدار الكتب المصرية مجموع رقم 52 
12- أنظر: تدريب الراوي للسيوطي ص 69 و الباعث الحثيث للشيخ أحمد شاكر ص 23

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

جزاك الله خيراً أمة الوهاب شميسة على تلك الترجمة الوافية ، حفظك الله من كل سوء
أفتخر بهذا الرجل؛ الجبل من جبال الأمة المسلمة ، ورحم الله العربي بن مهيدي وتقبلهم جميعاً
وقد أكرمني الله بالدراسة في مدرسة العربي بن مهيدي وفي تلك المقاطعة -في الصغر-.
جزاهم الله خيراً
وكانت لديّ رسالة أحمد زابانة بخط يده المباركة لأهله ، ولا أدري أين هي ، ولكن لما تتوفر لديّ بإذن الله أضعها هنا لإثراء الموضوع المبارك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بوركتِ وحفظ الله والدك 
> ---------------------------------
> اهتمام علماء الجزائر بالصحيحين 
> 
> بقلم: الأستاذ عبد اللطيف بونشادة –قسنطينة-


اللهم آميبن ، بارك الله فيكم .
+
جزاك الله خيرا على ما سطرت ها هنا ، ما شاء الله . 



> جزاك الله خيراً أمة الوهاب شميسة على تلك الترجمة الوافية ، حفظك الله من كل سوء
> أفتخر بهذا الرجل؛ الجبل من جبال الأمة المسلمة ، ورحم الله العربي بن مهيدي وتقبلهم جميعاً
> وقد أكرمني الله بالدراسة في مدرسة العربي بن مهيدي وفي تلك المقاطعة -في الصغر-.
> جزاهم الله خيراً
> وكانت لديّ رسالة أحمد زابانة بخط يده المباركة لأهله ، ولا أدري أين هي ، ولكن لما تتوفر لديّ بإذن الله أضعها هنا لإثراء الموضوع المبارك.


 جزاك الله مثله أخي الطيب ... هذا جهد المقل ... مهما قدمت للجزائر فلن أوفيها حقها ولا حق الشهداء الذين بفضلهم نعيش بحرية ... اللهم لك الحمد ...والرسالة فعلا تستحق القراءة والتمعن ،  شجاعة و صبر و حسن خلق ... واتمنى ان تجدها لتكون شاهدة على عظمة ثورتنا وشموخ وطننا وعزة أبنائه ، بوركتم.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*ما شاء الله ، رفع الله قدركم و أسعدكم في الدنيا و الآخرة ( رضا الحملاوي، أمة الوهاب ).
أما بالنسبة لما سأل الفاضل رضا عن بنت سيدي بوحملة، فهذا ما نقله الباحث الطيباوي -أجزل الله له المثوبة - و أظنُّ أنه هو الصواب لأن هذا الاسم معروف في المتأخرين، و ربما لا نجد من يتسمَّى باسم ( حملة ) مجردا عن زيادة ( بو )، و التي كما تعرفون تدلُّ على معنى ( ذو ) في الفصيح.
و عندي سؤال لك أخي رضا - بارك الله فيكَ - عما جاء في موضوعك الشيِّق:
**(وفي موضوع ضبط الألفاظ وبيان المعنى نجد الحافظ أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن يوسف الوهراني الحمزي المتوفى بفاس سنة 560 هـ ألف كتابه الكبير: مطلع الأنوار على صحاح الآثار 3 وخصه بالموطأ والصحيحين.)
أقول: أليس هو المشهور بـ( ابن قُرْقُول الوهراني )؟
ثم: نحن نتشرف و نعتزُّ بالوالد المجاهد الشريف - والد أمة الوهاب -، الذي يتابع الموضوع و هو - لا شكَّ - إذْ يفتخر بأبنائه الذين يسطرون ( ترجمة الجزائر المستقلة ) فإنه يتذكَّر أيام الجهاد الإسلامي الحافل الذي أمضاه مع تلك الرفقة الطيبة و الطائفة المنصورة - رحم الله شهداءها و حفظ أحياءها -،
*****
ثم أهتبل الفرصة، لأتقدم بطلب من حضرة الوالد أن يتحفنا بكلمة من عنده يتحدث لنا فيها عن قصة الجهاد، و معاني الكفاح، و حلاوة النصر، عسى أن يذكرنا بهؤلاء الأبطال الذين جاهدوا في الله حق جهاده - نحسبهم كذلك - و قدّموا أرواحهم نصرة للإسلام، و تعبوا و نصبوا لراحتنا و رفاهيتنا...*
*
*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *ما شاء الله ، رفع الله قدركم و أسعدكم في الدنيا و الآخرة ( رضا الحملاوي، أمة الوهاب ).*
> اللهم آمين . 
> *ثم: نحن نتشرف و نعتزُّ بالوالد المجاهد الشريف - والد أمة الوهاب -، الذي يتابع الموضوع و هو - لا شكَّ - إذْ يفتخر بأبنائه الذين يسطرون ( ترجمة الجزائر المستقلة ) فإنه يتذكَّر أيام الجهاد الإسلامي الحافل الذي أمضاه مع تلك الرفقة الطيبة و الطائفة المنصورة - رحم الله شهداءها و حفظ أحياءها -*
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا ، على حسن ظنكم بوالدي حفظه الله ، تمام أخي ... وأبي هو الذي زرع في قلبي حب الوطن ، مثلما علمني أن الإسلام ديننا واللغة العربية لغتنا .
> *****
> *ثم أهتبل الفرصة، لأتقدم بطلب من حضرة الوالد أن يتحفنا بكلمة من عنده يتحدث لنا فيها عن قصة الجهاد، و معاني الكفاح، و حلاوة النصر، عسى أن يذكرنا بهؤلاء الأبطال الذين جاهدوا في الله حق جهاده - نحسبهم كذلك - و قدّموا أرواحهم نصرة للإسلام، و تعبوا و نصبوا لراحتنا و رفاهيتنا...*
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ، والدي متابع لكل ما يهم الجزائر ويبرزها في أي محفل وطني أو دولي ... ليس له معرف ها هنا ، ولا في أي منتدى آخر ... يفضل المتابعة ... لكنه متابع جيد لمختلف مواضيعي ... سأتركه يقرأ هذه السطور ... ويكتب ما يشاء ان يكتبه هنا - لكن بمعرفي  - والأكيد أن ما يكتبه هو شهادة حق عاشها مع رفاقه في ساحة الجهاد أيام الثورة التحريرية ...ومهما قلنا عن الثورة نحن جيل ما بعد بعد الاستقلال فلم نعش تلك اللحظات ...أقول فقط أن والدي ( ابن باديس ) وهذه كنيته الجهادية ،  كل ذكرى أول نوفمبر يقلب يين يديه ذكريات رفقائه ونحن بجانبه : صور لمجاهدين وشهداء يرحمهم الله ، حتى مناديل الشهداء الذين كانوا يسقطون بجنبه ، رايات العلم الجزائري ، علامة التمريض التي كان يحملها على كتفه .... كلها للتاريخ .


ولنا عودة للموضوع انا ووالدي ( ابن باديس ) إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم .
الله يبارك فيكم ، وفي أقلامكم .
أثريتم الموضوع ، وننتظر منكم الأكثر ، ان شاء الله ، ونعدكم بالأفضل ان شاء الله.

أمة الوهاب شميسة، بارك الله فيك و بارك لكي في والدك و أدام عليه الصحة والعافية ، و ننتظر حضرته ، ما سيجود به علينا ..

----------


## الطيب صياد

*الحمد لله على الاستجابة، بارك الله فيكم أمة الوهاب و في والدكم، و لعل الله ييسر لنا أن نروي أحاديث الثورة بإسنادٍ عالٍ عن هذا المجاهد الشريف..*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *ما شاء الله ، رفع الله قدركم و أسعدكم في الدنيا و الآخرة ( رضا الحملاوي، أمة الوهاب ).
> و عندي سؤال لك أخي رضا - بارك الله فيكَ - عما جاء في موضوعك الشيِّق:
> **(وفي موضوع ضبط الألفاظ وبيان المعنى نجد الحافظ أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن يوسف الوهراني الحمزي المتوفى بفاس سنة 560 هـ ألف كتابه الكبير: مطلع الأنوار على صحاح الآثار 3 وخصه بالموطأ والصحيحين.)
> أقول: أليس هو المشهور بـ( ابن قُرْقُول الوهراني )؟
> *


حفظك الله ورفع قدرك وأسعدك في الدارين 

 المحدث الجزائري "ابن قرقول الوهراني"

ابن قرقول الإمام العلامة أبو إسحاق ، إبراهيم بن يوسف بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن باديس بن القائد ، الحمزي الوهراني ، المعروف بابن قرقول ، من قرية حمزة من عمل بجاية . 

مولده بالمرية إحدى مدائن الأندلس. 

سمع من جده لأمة أبي القاسم بن ورد ، ومن أبي الحسن بن نافع ، وروى عنهما ، وعن أبي الحسن بن اللواز ، وأبي العباس بن العريف الزاهد ، وأبي عبد الله بن الحاج الشهيد. 

وحمل عن أبي إسحاق الخفاجي "ديوانه". 

وكان رحالا في العلم نقالا فقيها ، نظارا أديبا نحويا ، عارفا بالحديث ورجاله ، بديع الكتابة. 

روى عنه عدة ، منهم يوسف بن محمد بن الشيخ ، وعبد العزيز بن علي السماتي . 

وكان من أوعية العلم ، له كتاب "المطالع على الصحيح" غزير الفوائد. 

انتقل من مالقة إلى سبتة ، ثم إلى سلا ، ثم إلى فاس ، وتصدر للإفادة. 

وكان رفيقا لأبي زيد السهيلي وصديقا له ، فلما فارقه وتحول إلى مدينة سلا نظم فيه أبو زيد أبياتا ، وبعث بها إليه ، وهي : سَـلا عـنْ سَلا إنَّ المَعَارِفَ والنُّهَى 

بها ودَّعــا أمَّ الرَّبَــابِ ومأْسَـلا بكيتُ أســىً أيامَ كـانَ بِسَــبْتَةٍ 

فكيف التَّأَسِّـي حـين منزِله سَــلا وقال أناسٌ إنَّ فـي البُعْـدِ سَـلْوَةً 

وقـد طالَ هذا البعدُ والقلبُ ما سَـلا فليتَ أبا إسحاقَ إذْ شَـطَّتِ النَّـوى 

تَحِيَّتُـهُ الحُسـنَى مـع الرِّيحِ أرْسَلا فعـادَتْ دَبُورُ الـرِّيحِ عندي كالصَّبَا 

بـذِي غُمَـرٍ إذْ أمْـرُ زَيْـدٍ تَبَسَّـلا فقد كان يُهْـدِينِي الحديثَ مُـوَصَّلا 

فأصبحَ مَوْصُـولُ الأحاديثِ مُرْسَـلا وقـد كان يُحْيِي العِلْمَ والذِّكْرَ عندنَا 

أَوَانَ دَنَـا فـالآنَ بالنَّـأْيِ كسَّــلا فللَّــهِ أُمٌّ بالمَرِيَّــةِ أَنْجَـبَــتْ 

بِـهِ وأَبٌ مَـاذا مِـنَ الْخَيْرِ أنْسـَلا توفي ابن قرقول في شعبان سنة تسع وستين وخمس مائة وله أربع وستون سنة. 
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/s....php?ids=13441
وصفه مؤرخ الاسلام الإمام الذهبي بأنه:
- " الامام العلامة المحدث" ، و بأنه : " الامام الحافظ ... وكان رحالا في العلم نقالا فقيها، نظارا أديبا نحويا، عارفا بالحديث ورجاله ،وكان من أوعية العلم، له كتاب " المطالع على الصحيح " غزير الفوائد ". ( سير أعلام النبلاء للامام الذهبي 20/520).
وتفضلوا مشكورين : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=51770

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*** العلامة الشيخ محمد الفضيل اسكندر ***

من هو هذا العالم الجليل الذي كرس حياته في نشر العلم ومحاربة البدع والخرافات والطرقية شأنه شأن عبدالحميد ابن باديس رائد النهضة الجزائرية.
ولد الشيخ الفضيل اسكندر بالمدية سنة1901 وتوفي بها يوم 14 أفريل 1982م.
تعلم العلوم الإسلامية والعربية على يد جده أحمد وبعض المشايخ من أمثال الشيخ بلحصيني والشيخ مفتي مصطفى بالمدية ثم انكب على المطالعة والدراسة حتى حصل على معارف واسعة ومن ثم برزت شخصيته.
ومن دروسه التي ألقاها بمسجد الحنفي شرح الترغيب والترهيب في الحديث للشيخ المنذري إلى آخره وعلوم الفقه.
بدأ تفسير القرآن عام 1935م بعدما زاره في المسجد الشيخ عبدالحميد ابن باديس وأجاز له في ذلك إثر مناظرة بينهم دامت بعد الزوال حتى طلوع الفجر، وكان آخر كلام قاله الشيخ عبدالحميد ابن باديس للشيخ الفضيل اسكندر ماذا تنتظر لكي تبدأ في تفسير القرآن؟ ومن ثم واصل تفسير القرآن سورة بعد أخرى وآية بعد أخرى دون انقطاع حتى ختمه سنة 1969م من دون حفل وقد صادف ختمه يوم الجمعة والوقوف بعرفات، وزيادة عن تفسير القرآن برع في عدة فنون منها الحديث الشريف الذي تبحر فيه حتى لقب بصيار الحديث، والواحد والثمانين حديث الذي أخرجهم من الكتب الستة المرتبة على حروف المعجم والمتفق عليها لفظا ومعنا لدليل على ذلك، وإن تحدث عن التاريخ تجده عارفا ملما بكل صغيرة وكبيرة من العصور القديمة إلى العصر الحديث. وإذا ترك هذا كله ومال بك إلى اللغة والأدب فيتخيل له الصاغي أنه لا يتقن سواهما، وله ثلاثة قصائد الأولى في فضل العلم كتبها بمناسبة أول نادي ثقافي فتح أبوابه بالمدية سنة1962م والثانية بمناسبة تدشين مسجد النور سنة 1969م والثالثة في البد و الخرافات كتبها سنة 1934م.
كانت له ميزة قلما تجدها عند غيره وهي قوة الذاكرة، كان لا يقرأ كتابا إلا وحفظه وكان يعد من حفاظ الحديث الشريف مما عرف عليه كان حافظا للكتب الستة أي ما يقارب 350.000 حديث ومما عرف عليه كذلك كان إذا تعسر عليه أمرا عند مسألة أو استغناء مسح على جبهته فيجد الحل وسرعان ما يتقلب السائل أو المستفتي مسرورا بالحل.
سئل مرة عن هذا السر فبكى شديدا وقال: رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام مسح بيده الكريمة على جبهتي كذلك كان لا يتعصب لمذهب ما رغم تقيده بالمذهب الحنفي أينما صح الحديث فهنالك مخرجه ومذهبه، كما اشتهر على العلماء ولا سيما أصحاب المذاهب، كان عضوا في جمعية العلماء ورئيسا نشيطا في فرع المدية، المنصب الذي منحه إياه الشيخ عبدا لحميد ابن باديس عام 1935م وعضوا أيضا في مجلس الفتوى، كما درس في كلية العلوم الإسلامية بجامعة الجزائر سنة 1948م كان معروفا لدى العلماء الجزائريين كالشيخ العربي التبسي والشيخ الإبراهيمي والشيخ الميلي وغيرهم بإطلاعه وفكره الواسع، كانت له مناظرات معهم مما جعلهم يعترفون بعلمه وفكره الواسع إلى درجة الاجتهاد.
أما عن المستوى العربي كان يراسل مشايخ الأزهر آنذاك يستفيد ويفيد وفي سنة1968 زاره الدكتور الفحام عميد الأزهر واعترف له بالعلم الوافر وهو الذي أطلق عليه اسم صيار الحديث وقبل رأسه، وكذلك ناظر الشيخ الشعراوي في حفل أقيم على شرفيهما ودامت المناظرة من بعد صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر،خرج فيها الشيخ الشعراوي مبهوتا من سعة فكره وإطلاعه العميق.
أما مناظرته مع علماء الزيتونة أثناء سفره إلى تونس في نهاية الأربعينيات، كانت أروع المناظرات أطنب وأفاد وأجاد فحاولوا تعجزه فكان سؤالهم ماذا نقول في قوله تعالى فمثله كمثل الكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث ذلك مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فاقصص القصص لعلهم يتفكرون.
فأسهب وأطنب في فضل الكلب وضرب في ذلك الأمثلة من نثر ونظم وحكم وتعداده لمزايا الكلب الكثيرة فقال إلا أنه فيه خصلة واحدة ذميمة وهي نكرانه للضيف فسكتوا وقالوا لم نكن نقصد ذلك.
أثناء أدائه فريضة الحج سنة 1966م كانت له لقاءات مع علماء المدينة ومكة كما أنه زار الطائف وحصل على رخصة الدخول إلى الكعبة الشريفة ولكن لم يتم له ذلك بسبب تصادف يوم دخوله الكعبة مع يوم عودته للجزائر.
وخلال زيارته للطائف سجل اسمه في السجل الذهبي المخصص للوفود الزائرة من رجال العلم والأدب والسياسة.
نختم هذه الكلمة بلمحات عن أحواله الشخصية لقد ظهرت في صغره استعدادات ونجبات فكرية تفطن إليها بعض الشيوخ نذكر من بينهم ابن عمه محمد بن رمضان الذي تعلم عليه القرآن، لاحظ فيه سرعة الحفظ بحيث أنه كان يمحي اللوحة مرتين في اليوم بينما زملاؤه يمحون مرة واحدة في اليوم، وحفظ القرآن وله 9 سنوات.
ذات مرة كان رديف جده أحمد فقص عليه رؤيا رآها في المنام وهو طفل صغير لا يتجاوز الإحدى عشرة سنة وهي رأى نفسه في مسجد جده وهو يعطر أماكنة فبكى جده وقال ستكون خلفتي وكان الأمر كما أول الرؤيا ويحكى أن والي مليانة سيد أحمد بن يوسف تفرس فيه علو شأنه وهو صغير فقال لجده أحمد سيكون لهذا الطفل شأن كبير.
ومن علامة نبوغه في الفقه وتفطنه له وهو طالب له من عمر تسعة عشر سنة امتيازه على شيخه بن حسين في الفتوى وتفوقه عليه في الرتبة فنصحه شيخه مواصلة التحصيل حتى وصل إلى ما وصل إليه، ولما تقلد الإمامة اشتهر بفتاويه حتى انتهت إليه رئاسة الفتوى بعد وفاته رئيت له منامات صالحة منها رأياه ذات يوم في الجنة وهو يدرس لأهلها. تغمده الله برحمته الواسعة.

http://www.9alam.com/forums/showthre...86%D8%AF%D8%B1

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الامام المقرئ المحدث أبو عبد الله التنسي

أبو مريم الجزائري


الحمد لله رب العالمين ،و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين سيدنا و نبينا محمد النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه و على آله وسلم تسليما و بعد: 

أيها الإخوة الأفاضل إذا قرأ أحدكم في المصحف الشريف فلينظر بعد الانتهاء من القراءة المعلومات المتعلقة بهذا المصحف الشريف - و ليكن المصحف المطبوع "بمجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة المنورة" أو من المصاحف المطبوعة بمصر أو سوريا ، لأن المصاحف المطبوعة في الجزائر – مع الأسف الشديد لا تذكر المعلومة التي سأشرحها لك - و ليطالعوا المعلومات الخاصة بالجهة التي طبعت المصحف و هي مذكورة في الصفحات الأخيرة ، و التعريف به ، فسيطالعون من بين المعلومات هذه الجملة : 

'' وأخذت طريقة ضبطه مما قرره علماء الضبط على حسب ما ورد في كتاب الطراز على ضبط الخراز للإمام التنسي ''.
و الكثير من الجزائريين يجهلون أن الإمام التنسي هذا هو ابن مدينة تنس ( ولاية الشلف)، فمن هو هذا الامام؟

اسمه و نسبه:

الإمام، المحدث، الحافظ، المقرئ، الفقيه، الأديب، المؤرخ ، الناظم : أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الجليل بن عبد الله التنسي التلمساني ، ولد بمدينة تنس ، ولم أقف على سنة مولده في جميع الكتب التي ترجمت له و هذا امر غريب في حق عالم مشهور كالتنسي ؟ لكنني وجدت الامام السخاوي ذكر في ترجمته رقم 274 قال : '' بلغني في سنة ثلاث وتسعين بأنه حي مقيم بتلمسان جاز الستين '' ولما كان السخاوي قد فرغ من تبييض كتابه في ربيع الآخر من سنة (896هـ) كما هو معروف، يمكنني القول – والله اعلم- انه ولد بين سنوات 832 الى 834 هـ . 

شيوخه و طلبه للعلم :

أول شيوخه هو والده عبد الجليل الذي حفظ على يديه القرآن الكريم و علوم العربية و آدابها ، و الحديث الشريف ، انتقل بعدها الى حاضرة الزيانيين مدينة تلمسان حيث قرأ التفسير و القراءات و الحديث و الفقه عن علماء أجلاء منهم ابن مرزوق الحفيد [الامام الحبر أبي الفضل محمد بن أحمد بن محمد ابن أحمد بن مرزوق الحفيد (قطف الثمر ج1/ص111)]، والولي أبي إسحاق إبراهيم التازي، وأبي الفضل بن الإمام، وأحمد ابن زاغو، وقاسم بن سعيد العقباني، ممن كانت لهم "مشاركة في العلوم العقلية والنقلية" ( البستان في ذكر أولياء تلمسان لابن مريم ص 248، 249 )، و قد انتقل الى مدينة فاس حيث أخذ عن علمائها ، و سافر ايضا الى المشرق ليستفيد مما يرويه محدثيه و علمائه.

تلامذته و سعة علمه :

لقد تخرج على يد الامام التنسي تلامذة كثيرين ، كما حضر دروسه التي كان يلقيها لسنين طويلة في مساجد تلمسان خلق لا يعد و لا يحصى يدل على ذلك قول تلميذه العالم أبو عبد الله ابن الامام ابن العباس [شيخ شيوخ وقته في تلمسان، من كتبه (شرح لامية الافعال) لابن مالك، في الصرف، و (شرح جمل الخونجي) في المنطق، و (العروة الوثقى في تنزيه الانبياء عن فرية الالقا) و (فتاوي) توفي سنة 871هـ ] .
"لازمت مجلس الفقية العالم الشهير، سيدي التنسي عشرة أعوام، وحضرت إقراءه تفسيرا، وحديثا، وفقها وعربية، وغيرها".

و تتلمذ عليه الشيخ العلامة أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي الفضل بن سعيد بن سعد الانصاري ،ابن صعد مؤلف "النجم الثاقب فيما لأولياء الله من المناقب"، ومؤلف "روضة النسرين في مناقب الأربعة المتأخرين". و " مفاخر الاسلام " و " في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم" توفي سنة 901 هـ ]

و من تلامذته أيضا حفيد الحفيد ابن مرزوق [ محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن أبي بكر من مرزوق العجيسي (766 - 842 هـ = 1364 - 1438 م) : عالم بالفقه والاصول والحديث والادب،
له كتب وشروح كثيرة، منها " المفاتيح المرزوقية لحل الاقفال واستخراج خبايا الخزرجية "و " أنواع الذراري في مكررات البخاري " و " نور اليقين في شرح أولياء الله المتقين " و " تفسير سورة الاخلاص " وثلاثة شروح على " البردة " و " المتجر الربيح " في شرح صحيح و غيرها ]
و من بين تلاميذته ، المتصوف الشهير أحمد زروق و غيرهم ، أن هذه الاسماء الاعلام تدل على علو كعب هذا الامام و سعة علمه.

كما عرف الامام التنسي باهتمامه الكبير بالأدب شعرا ونثرا، وكثير اهتمامه بالتاريخ. وإذا كان معاصروه والمترجمون له، قد انتبهوا لقوة حافظته، ولسعة اطلاعه، ولتبحره في علم الحديث النبوي الشريف، وفي الفقة فإننا نلاحظ أنهم حرصوا كل الحرص، على إظهار ميله إلى التاريخ والأدب، مع أن الاهتمام بالمادتين كما هو معروف، كان قليلا في ذلك العصر الذي تغلبت فيه العلوم الدينية والتصوف على الحياة العلمية، فوصف أحمد الونشريسي صاحب "المعيار المعرب، والجامع المغرب عن فتاوي علماء إفريقية والأندلس والمغرب" الامام التنسي: "بالفقيه، الحافظ، التاريخي، والأديب الشاعر".
و قد أورد المقري أبو العباس أحمد في كتابه :" أزهار الرياض في أخبار القاضي عياض: 1/ 85 " كيف انه كان بنتقد و يعلق على قصائد الشعراء و منهم الشاعر الاديب ابن الخطيب ، قال المقري : (...و كان الفقيه ذو الوزارتين أبو عبد الله بن الخطيب المذكور آنفا كثيرا ما يوجه إليه بالأمداح [السلطان أبو حمو الزياني ] ومن أحسن ما وجه له قصيدة سينية فائقة وذلك عندما أحس بتغير سلطانه عليه فجعلها مقدمة بين يدي نجواه لتمهد له مثواه وتحصل له المستقرة إذا ألجأه إلى الأمر إلى المفر فلم تساعده الأيام كما هو شأنها في أكثر الأعلام وهي هذه:
أطلعن في سدف الفروع شموسها ... ضحك الظلام لها وكان عبوسا
و عطف قضبا للقدود نواعما ........ بوئن أدواح النعيم غروسا
قال الحافظ أبو عبد الله التنسي رحمه الله ورضى عنه : حذا أبن الخطيب في هذه السينية حذو أبي تمام في قصيدته التي أولها:
أقشيب ربعهم أراك دريسا ... تقري ضيوفك لوعة ورسيسا
و أختلس كثيرا من ألفاظها ومعانيها) انتهى.

وقد اشتهر الإمام التنسي أيضا بالإفتاء كباقي كبار العلماء. ومما يثبت اهتمامه بالافتاء، جوابه الطويل في "قضية يهود توات"، وقد بسط هذه النازلة الإمام أحمد بن يحي الونشريسي في موسوعته الفقهية: "المعيار المعرب عن فتاوى إفريقية والأندلس والمغرب". 
و ملخصها :
'' ....وأصل المشكلة هو أن بعض المسلمين من "توات"، تلك الناحية المتواجدة على ضفاف نهر "الساورة" في وسط الصحراء الجزائرية، والتي تضم عددا من الواحات أو القصور كما يسميها سكان الجنوب، قد أنكروا على اليهود القاطنين في المنطقة، سلوكهم، ومخالفتهم للقوانين، وللتراتيب التي حددها لهم الفقهاء المسلمون، على مر العصور. وتفاقمت الأزمة بعد أن شيد أولئك السكان من اليهود، كنيسة جديدة لهم في "تمنطيط". وقد أثار هذا الخبر ثائرة المتشددين، الذين اعتبروا تشييد معبد جديد، مخالفة صريحة للشريعة التي تسمح للذميين بإصلاح معابدهم القديمة فقط، وتحظر عليهم بناء معابد جديدة، غير أن بعض العلماء المحليين، وعلى رأسهم قاضي المدينة، خالفوا أولئك المتشددين وقالوا: إن اليهود ذميون، لهم ما لأهل الذمة من الحقوق المنصوص عليها في كتب الفقه. وقد احتج كل فريق بأحاديث نبوية، وبأقوال السلف من الأئمة والفقهاء. غير أن كلا الفريقين لم يقو على فرض آرائه، وعلى استمالة عامة الناس إليه. وكان في مقدمة الناقمين على اليهود، العالم الكبير محمد بن عبد الكريم المغيلي. وقد اشتهر هذا الفقيه بنشاطه، وبحيويته في الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر، وفي نشر تعاليم الإسلام ببلاد الزنوج، فأصدر فتوى في حق اليهود القاطنين في مدينة توات وفي بعض مدن الشمال الإفريقي، أكد من خلالها أن سيطرة اليهود على عموم نواحي الحياة في تلك الديار، وبخاصة النواحي الاقتصادية، يتنافى مع مبدأ الذلة والصغار التي اشترطها الإسلام مقابل حمايتهم وعيشهم بين ظهراني المسلمين. وعليه فإن هذا التفوق لليهود وإمساكهم بزمام السلطة من خلال سيطرتهم على التجارة، يستوجب - في نظر هذا العالم - محاربتهم وهدم كنائسهم وكسر شوكتهم ليعودوا إلى الذل والصغار. وقد أثارت هذه الفتوى، من قبل الإمام المغيلي، ردود فعل كثيرة في أوساط معاصريه من العلماء بين مؤيد ومعارض.
ولما حمي الوطيس بين الفريق المناصر لمحمد بن عبد الكريم المغيلي، والفريق المعارض له، واشتد الخلاف بين المسلمين، راسل كلا الفريقين أكبر علماء العصر في تلمسان، وفي فاس، وفي تونس، [وكانت المدن الثلاث العواصم السياسية، والدينية، والثقافية للأجزاء الثلاثة من المغرب الإسلامي. يستفتيانهم في القضية، وكان كل فريق يأمل تأييد موقفه ضد موقف الفريق الآخر، المتهم بمخالفة تعاليم الشريعة. وقد كان مترجمنا الإمام التنسي في تعداد العلماء الأجلاء الذين قصدهم الفريقان. ومما لا شك فيه، أن تحاكم الفريقين بتوات إلى الحافظ التنسي، لدليل على رفعة مكانته في عيون معاصريه، كما قدمنا.
وذكر أحمد الونشريسي في المعيار، مختلف الفتاوى التي تلقاها الفريقان، وقد انقسم أصحاب الأجوبة من الفقهاء إلى مؤيدين للمغيلي، وإلى مخالفين لموقفه. وكان محمد التنسي من جملة من وافق المغيلي الموافقة الحاسمة، وأيد موقفه المناهض لليهود ولأنصارهم. ويقول المؤرخون: إنه فور وصول جواب الإمام التنسي لواحة تمنطيط بتوات ، حمل المغيلي وأنصاره السلاح و الفؤوس و الآلات ، وانقضوا على كنائس اليهود، فهدموها.''
[ لمن أراد الاطلاع على جواب التنسي في هذه النازلة عليه عليه بمراجعتها في كتاب الونشريسي "المعيار المعرب، والجامع المغرب عن فتاوي علماء إفريقية والأندلس والمغرب" تحت العنوان التالي "نازلة يهود توات من قصور صحراء المغرب الأوسط"، وذلك في 16 صفحة من الطبعة التي قام بتحقيقها الباحث المغربي محمد حجي].

ثناء العلماء عليه:

لقد احتل الامام التنسي منزلة رفيعة بين العلماء ، تدل على ذلك تلك الألقاب والنعوت التي اطلقها عليه معاصروه و تلامذته و العلماء الذي ترجموا له ، فقد سموه بالحافظ، وأصبحت الكلمة التي تدل على إتقانه لعلوم الحديث النبوي الشريف وحفظه، مقرونة باسمه. فلم يدع في كتب التراجم، إلا باسم الحافظ التنسي أو بالإمام. كما اختص التنسي بالوصف بالأديب، وبالمؤرخ. وقد سماه تلميذه أحمد ابن داوود البلوي الأندلسي "بقية الحفاظ، وقدوة الأدباء"، وذكر عن البلوي المذكور أنه لما خرج من تلمسان سئل عن علمائها فقال:" العلم مع التنسي والصلاح مع السنوسي والرياسة مع ابن زكري"، ووصفه الونشريسي في المعيار المعرب: " بالحافظ ، المحدث ،الفقيه".

ووصفه الامام السخاوي – بالعالم ، المصنف - لما ترجم له في الضوء اللامع : " محمد بن عبد الله التنسي - نسبة لتنس من أعمال تلمسان - المغربي المالكي.....مشار إليه بالعلم، وله تصانيف ".
وقال ابن مريم في ترجمته :" الفقيه الجليل الحافظ الاديب المطلع كان من اكابر علماء تلمسان الجلة و محققيها "


آثاره : 

ان آثار الامام محمد التنسي تدل على المنزلة المرموقة التي اكتسبها بين معاصريه، في القرن التاسع الهجري -الخامس عشر الميلادي - الذي زخر بالعلماء، وبرز فيه عدد كبير منهم في المغرب الأوسط، وذلك رغم الفت ترك الامام التنسي مؤلفات في علوم متعددة تدل على تبحره و سعة علمه منها :

- "الطراز في شرح ضبط الخراز "، و هو من أشهر مؤلفاته ،وقد أصدر مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف طبعة لهذا الكتاب دراسة وتحقيق الدكتور / أحمد بن أحمد شرشال – جزائري من مدينة شرشال - . ( في فن الضبط وهو علم يعرف به ما يدل على عوارض الحرف، التي هي الفتح والضم والسكون والكسر والشدّ والمدّ ونحو ذلك، ويرادف الضبط الشكل ).

- فهرسته ( و فيها ذكر لشيوخه و مروياته ، و أثباته و قد ذكرها عبد الحي الكتاني في "فهرس الفهارس" )

- "تعليق على مختصر ابن الحاجب "( وهو كتاب في الفقه من تأليف عثمان بن الحاجب الذي يعتبر من أشهر فقهاء المالكية، والعلماء المختصين في دراسة اللغة ). وهو في حكم المفقود.

- " راح الأرواح، فيما قاله المولى أبو حمو من الشعر وقيل فيه من الأمداح، وما يوافق ذلك على حسب الاقتراح" (جمع فيه القصائد، التي قالها الملك الأديب أبو حمو موسى الثاني، من أسرة بني عبد الواد الذي تربع على عرش المغرب الأوسط من سنة 760 هـ إلى سنة 791 هـ (1359/1389م). كما يضم الكتاب القصائد التي مدح بها هذا الملك، بعض معاصريه من شعراء تلمسان. وقد اشتهر من بينهم محمد بن يوسف القيسي الثغري، ومحمد بن أبي جمعة لشهير بالتلالسي) و هذا الكتاب في حكم المفقود أيضا ، لكن أحمد المقري نقل منه نقولا و فقرات طويلة في موسوعته الأدبية "نفح الطيب في غصن الاندلس الرطيب " وفي كتابه الثاني "أزهار الرياض".

- "نظم الدر والعقيان، في بيان شرف بني زيان، وذكر ملوكهم الأعيان، ومن ملك من أسلافهم فيما مضى من الزمان" ( و هو موسوعة تاريخية و أدبية عن تاريخ بني زيان، وتاريخ المغرب الأوسط و يعتبر المصدر العربي الوحيد، لفترة من تاريخ هذه الدولة، تزيد على سبعين سنة كما و صفه محققه الدكتور محمود بوعياد مدير المكتبة الوطنية الجزائرية والمستشار الثقافي برئاسة الجمهورية حيث قال: " وفيما عدا "نظم الدر" لا يتوفر للمؤرخ، مصدر تاريخي عربي آخر شامل الأخبار، لدراسة تلك الفترة الطويلة نسبيا، من تاريخ دولة بني عبد الواد التي أسسها يغمراسان بن زيان في المغرب الأوسط، على أنقاض دولة الموحدين. وذلك رغم تأخر تلك الحقبة من التاريخ، ورغم قربها من عصرنا").

- الطراز في شرح ضبط الخراز:

و الآن أيها الأخوة الأفاضل اسمحوا لي ان أنقل لكم جزءا مختصرا مما جمعته من التعاليق عن الكتاب التحفة: " الطراز في شرح ضبط الخراز " وذلك من الدراسة التي نشرها المحقق الجزائري المهدي البوعبدلي – رحمه الله – تحت عنوان " الاقراء و القراء في الجزائر " و كذلك ما اورده الدكتور عبد الهادي حميتو – حفظه الله – في رسالته للدكتوراه المعنونة : "قراءة الإمام نافع عند المغاربة من رواية أبي سعيد ورش" 2 / 469 – 472 ): 
(كتاب الطراز في شرح ضبط الخراز لأبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الجليل المغراوي التنسي (ت 899 هـ).
يعتبر أشهر شروح الضبط للخراز، وأسيرها شرقا وغربا، ولذلك كانت نسخه الخطية متوافرة ، وصفه أبو جعفر أحمد بن علي البلوي الوادي آشي تلميذ مؤلفه بقوله: "أجاد فيه وأفاد، وأحسن ما شاء وأراد" 
شرح به منظومة"مورد الضمآن في رسم أحرف القرآن "، وهو أرجوزة في ضبط رسم القرآن الكريم، وما قام بشرحه محمد التنسي هو قسم من أرجوزة طويلة خصص منها صاحبها الخراز 454 بيتا للرسم، والباقي وهو 154 بيتا للضبط، ومنظومة أبي عبد الله الشريشي استهلها بقوله:
هذا تمام نظم رسم الخط ........وها أنا اتبعه بالضبط
كي ما يكون جامعا مفيداً.....على الذي ألفيته معهوداً
وقد شرح الامام التنسي هذا النظم مستهلا اياه بقوله: "الحمد لله الذي لا ينبغي الحمد إلا له، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد المبعوث بختم الرسالة صلاة وسلاما يخصان ويعمان أصحابه وآله.
"وبعد فإني لما رأيت من تكلم على ضبط الأستاذ أبي عبد الله الشريشي الشهير بالخراز، وجدتهم بين مختصر اختصارا مخلا، ومطول تطويلا مملا، فتاقت(في بعض النسخ "فاشتاقت" مع إسقاط حرف الجر "إلى") نفسي إلى أن أضع عليه شرحا متوسطا يكون أنشط لقارئه، وأقرب لفهم طالبه، فشرعت فيه مستعينا بالله تعالى، وسميته ب "الطراز، في شرح ضبط الخراز"، نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم، وأن ينفع به النفع العميم، إنه رحمان رحيم، قال رحمه الله:
ذا تمام نظم رسم الخط....وهاأنا أتبعه بالضب
... ثم أخذ في شرح مفردات البيت إلى أن قال: "والنظم الذي أراد هو ما نظمه أولا، وجعل هذا الضبط موصولا به، فعيب عليه إذ لم يعين فيه ما للمقنع ولا ما للمنصف ولا ما للتنزيل ولا ما للعقيلة، فبدل أكثره حتى يعين ما لكل كتاب منها من الأحكام، وترك الضبط على حاله، لأن أحكامه متفق عليها في الأكثر..."
وعلى العموم فإن كتاب الطراز مطابق لاسمه في كونه طرازا عاليا في مباحث فن النقط والضبط، وقد ناقش مؤلفه أهم مسائله المعتبرة وقارن فيها بين مذاهب أئمة الفن ونبه على القوي والضعيف منها وما تقوم عليه من علة، ولهذا كان عمدة المتأخرين في هذا الشأن، كما اعتمدته اللجان والهيئات المشرفة على طبع المصاحف كما نجد التنبيه عليه في كثير من الملاحق التي ذيلت بها مختلف الطبعات في البلدان الإسلامية.
وقد كتب على الطراز غير واحد من الأئمة وتعددت الحواشي عليه، فمنها:
- حاشية على الطراز لأبي علي الحسن بن يوسف بن مهدي الزياتي (ت 1023 هـ)
توجد مخطوطة في بعض الخزائن الرسمية، ومنها أربع نسخ بالخزانة الحسنية بالرباط.
والمؤلف من أعلام المدرسة المغربية في المائة العاشرة وما يليها، درس بفاس وقرأ القراءات وغيرها على أبي العباس أحمد بن قاسم القدومي (ت 992 هـ) ونزل جبل "كورت" من بلاد عوف بشمال المغرب، وتوفي هناك.

- حاشية على الطراز لأبي العلاء إدريس المنجرة وولده أبي زيد عبد الرحمن أو تعاليق أبي العلاء المنجرة وولده" ذكرها له بعض الباحثين، وقد قام بجمعها تلميذ الثاني منهما: إبراهيم بن محمد المخلوفي.

- حاشية على الطراز أيضا لأبي زيد عبد الرحمان المنجرة المذكور، وهي مخطوطة في نسختين بالخزانة الحسنية.

- طرر على الطراز لعبد الواحد بن عاشر صاحب فتح المنان المروي بمورد الظمآن.
أثنى عليه فيها القادري في نشر المثاني فقال: وله طرر عجيبة على شرح الإمام أبي عبد الله محمد التنسي لذيل مورد الظمآن في الضبط.

وفاته :

توفي الامام التنسي سنة ( 899 هـ - 1494 م) بمدينة تلمسان ،بعد أن عاش حياة كرسها لنشر العلم و التأليف و التدريس ، فهو بحق مفخرة من مفاخر الجزائر و العالم الاسلامي، فرحمة الله عليه رحمة واسعة.

http://www.9alam.com/forums/showthre...A6%D8%B1%D9%8A

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وهران معدن الفضلاء ومنبع النبلاء


عبد الله الجزائري

ارتأيت أن يكون هذا الفصل وهذا الباب ،ترجمة للبلدة حتى أعرف بها وبأهلها ثم أذكر بعد ذلك من اشتهر من رجالها وعلمائهاعلى غرار الأعداد الأولى التي اكتفيت فيها بذكر صاحب الترجمة مقتصرا عليه ، وهاأنا ذا في هذا العدد أستدرك ما قد أغلفته .

وَهرَانُ : بفتح أوله وسكون ثانيه وآخره نون : مدينة على البر الأعظم من المغرب بينها وبين تلمسان سُرى ليلة ، وهي مدينة صغيرة على ضفة البحر، وأكثر أهلها تجار لا يعدو نفعهم أنفسهم ، ومنها إلى تَنس ثماني مراحل.


قال أبو عبيد البكري : وهران مدينة حصينة ذات مياه سائحة وأرحاءٍ ولهامسجد جامع وبنى مدينة وهران محمد بن أبي عون ومحمد بن عبدون وجماعة عن الأندلسيين الذينينتجعون مرسى وهران باتفاق منهم مع نفزة وبنى مُسقن ، وهم من ازداجة وكانوا من أصحابالقرشي سنة 290 ، فاستوطنوها سبعة أعوام ، وفي سنة 297 زحف إليها قبائل كثيرة يطالبونأهلها بإسلام بنى مُسقن فخرجوا ليلاً هاربين واستجاروا بازداجة وتغلبوا على مدينة وهران، وخربت المدينة وأضرمت ناراَ ثم عاد أهل وهران إليها بعد سنة 298 بأمر أبي حُميد دوَاسبن صولاب ، وابتدؤا في بنائها وعادت أحسن ما كانت وولى عليهم دواد بن صولاب اللهيصيمحمد بن أبي عون فلم تزل في عمارة وكمال وزيادة إلى أن وقع يعلى بن محمد بن صالح اليفرنيبازداجة في ذي القعدة من السنة المذكورة فبدد جمعهم وحرق مدينة وهران ثانية وخربها، وكذلك بقيت سنين ثم تراجع الناس إليها وبُنيت من جديد .وقدذكرنا من أهلها :

أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد اللهَ بن خالد الهمداني الوهراني الإمام الحافظ يروي عن أبي بكر أحمد بن جعفر القطيع يروى عنه ابن عبد البر وأبو محمد بن حزم الحافظ .

ومنهم أيضا :

ابن قرقول الإمام العلامة، أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن يوسف بن إبراهيم بن عبدالله بن باديس بن القائد الحمزي الوهراني ، المعروف بابن قرقول ، من قرية حمزة من عمل بجاية.مولدهبالم  ية إحدى مدائن الأندلس .سمع من جده لأمه أبي القاسم بن ورد ، ومن أبي الحسن بننافع ، وروى عنهما ، وعن أبي الحسن بن اللواز ، وأبي العباس بن العريف الزاهد ، وأبيعبدالله بن الحاج الشهيد ، وحمل عن أبي إسحاق الخفاجي " ديوانه ".وكان رحالافي العلم نقالا فقيها ، نظارا أديبا نحويا ، عارفا بالحديث ورجاله ، بديع الكتابة.روىعنه عدة ، منهم يوسف بن محمد بن الشيخ ، وعبد العزيز بن علي السماتي ، وكان من أوعيةالعلم ، له كتاب " المطالع على الصحيح " غزير الفوائد.

انتقل من مالقة إلى سبتة، ثم إلى سلا، ثم إلى فاس،وتصدر للإفادة.

وكان رفيقا لأبي زيد السهيلي وصديقا له ، فلما فارقهوتحول إلى مدينة سلا ، نظم فيه أبو زيد أبياتا ، وبعث بها إليه ، وهي:

سلا عن سلا إن المعارف والنهى *** بها ودعا أم الرباب ومأســـــــــــ  ــــــــلا

بكيت أسى أيام كان بسبتــة *** فكيف التأسي حين منزله ســـــــلا

وقال أناس إن في البعد سلــوة *** وقد طال هذا البعد والقلب ما ســـــلا

فليت أبا إسحاق إذ شطت النوى *** تحيته الحسنى مع الريح أرســــــــــــ  لا

فعادت دبور الريح عندي كالصبا *** بذي غمر إذ أمر زيد تبســــــــــــ  ــــلا

فقد كان يهديني الحديث موصـلا *** فأصبح موصول الأحاديث مرســــلا

وقد كان يحيي العلم والذكر عندنا *** أوان دنا فالآن بالنأي كســـــــــــــ  لا

فلله أم بالمرية أنجبـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــت *** به وأب ماذا من الخير أنســــــــــــ  ــــــلا

توفي ابن قرقول رحمه الله في شعبان سنة تسع وستينوخمس مئة ، وله أربع وستون سنة.

من السير (20/520) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .

ومنهم سعيد بن خلف عنأبي بكر الأبهري الفقيه، وعنه منصور بن تمصلت .

وعلي بن عبد الله بن المباركالوهراني النحوي : سمعمنه يوسف بن خليل .

من تبصير المنتبه (ص:338) للحافظ ابن حجر .

عبد الله بن يوسف بن طلحة بن عمرون الوهراني يكنى : أبا محمد.

قدم الأندلس تاجراً سنة تسع وعشرين وأربع مئة ،وسكن إشبيلية وقت السيل الكبير في ذلك العام . وكان: من الثقات له روايةٌ واسعة عنشيوخ إفريقية أبي محمد ابن أبي زيد ونظرائه.

وكان له علم بالحساب والطب ، وكان نافذاً فيها.حدث عنه ابن خزرج وقال لنا: إنه قد قارب الثمانين في سنة.

من الصلة (1/93) .

يحيى بن عبد الله بن محمد بن يحيى القرشي الجمحي الوهراني ؛ يكنى: أبا بكر.

يحدث عن أبي محمد عبد الله بن إبراهيم الأصيلي الفقيه، وأبي عمر الإشبيلي ، وعباس بن أصبغ ، وابن العطار ، وأبي نصر النحوي وغيرهم.حدث عنهأبو حفص عمر بن الحسن الهوزني ، وأبو محمد بن خزرج وقال: كان متصرفاً في العلوم قويالحفظ ، حسن الفهم ، وكان علم الحديث أغلب عليه ، وتوفي في حدود سنة ثلاثين أو إحدىوثلاثين وأربع مائة. وهو ابن سبعين سنة أو نحوها.

من الصلة (1/216) .

العباس أبو منديل الوهراني قاضيها ، مات سنة تسع وعشرين.

من الضوء اللامع (2/199) .

أبو بكر بن علي بن عبد الله بن المبارك المفسر خطيبداريا الوهراني؛ فاضلصنف تفسيراً وشرح أبيات الجمل وله نظم ، توفي رحمه الله تعالى سنة أربع عشرة وست مائةمن الوافي بالوفيات (3/407) .

محمد شقرون بن محمد بن أحمد بن أبي جمعة المغراوي الوهراني، الفاسي يكنى : أبا عبد الله محدث. توفي بفاسسنة 929.

له جزء جمع فيه مروياته ، والجبين الكمين في الرد على من يكفر عوام المسلمين.من معجم المؤلفين (10/71) .

هذا ما استطعت جمعه في هذه العجالة ، ومدينةوهران كانت مدينة للحديث والفقه والأدب والنحو في ما مضى من الزمان ، فأسأل اللهفي الأخير أن تعيد لنا هذه المدينة العتيقة ذكرى هؤلاء العلماء ، و تنجب نساؤهاأمثال من سبق من النبلاء كأبي القاسم الحافظ وابن قرقول المحدث وغيرهما رحمهم اللهتعالى أجمعين ، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز والله المستعان وعليه التكلان .

http://www.9alam.com/forums/showthre...A6%D8%B1%D9%8A

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أحسن الله إليك أيها الفاضل،
و كم نحن أحوج إلى تلك الصداقات العلمية، و الرسائل الأدبية.
و قد كان شيخنا أبو عبد المعز - حفظه الله - يذكِّرنا من وقتٍ لآخر برسائل العلماء فيما بينهم و التي تحمل أدبا جمًّا، و أسلوبا عاليًا ينبئ عن الرحم العلمية التي كانت بينهم، و يمثل لنا برسائل أبي سعيد ابن لبٍّ الأندلسي قاضي الجماعة مع صاحبه أبي عبد الله الشريف التلمساني رحمهما الله.
و الله المستعان.
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تاهرت مدينة أهل الحديث قديما


عبد الله الجزائري

بفتح الهاء وسكون الراء وتاء فوقها نقطتان ، اسم لمدينتين متقابلتين بأقصى المغرب يقال لإحداهما : تاهرت القديمة و للأخرى تاهرت المحدثة بينهما و بين المسيلة ست مراحل و هي بين تلمسان و قلعة بني حماد و هي كثيرة الأنداء و الضباب و الأمطار حتى أن الشمس بها قل أن تُرَى و دخلها أعرابي من أهل اليمن يقال له : أبو هلال ثم خرج إلى أرض السودان فأتى عليه يوم له وهج و حَر شديد و سموم في تلك الرمال فنظر إلى الشمس مُضحية راكدة على قمم الرؤوس

و قد صهرَت الناسَ فقال مشيرأ إلى الشمس : أما و الله لئن عَزَزتِ في هذا المكان لطالما رأيتك ذليلة بتاهرت و أنشد:
ما خَلَقَ الرحمنُ من طرفة أشهى من الشمس بتاهرت
و هي مدينة جليلة وكانت قديماً تسمى عراق المغرب ولم تكن في طاعة صاحب إفريقية و لا بلغت عساكر المسودة إليها قط و لا دخلت في سلطان بني الأغلب و إنما كان آخر ما في طاعتهم مُدن الزاب ، و قال أبو عبيد : مدينة تاهرت مدينة مسورة لها أربعة أبواب باب الصفا و باب المنازل و باب الأندلس و باب المطاحن و هي في سفح جبل يقال له جزول و لها قصبة مشرفة على السوق تسمى المعصومة و هي على نهر يأتيها من جهة القبلة يسمى مينة و هو في قبلتها و نهر آخر يجري من عيون تجتمع يسمى تاتش و منه شرب أهلها و أرضها و هو في شرقيها و فيها جميع الثمار يفوق سفرجلها الآفاق حسناً و طعماً و هي شديدة البرد كثيرة الغيوم و الثلج و قال بكر بن حماد أبو عبد الرحمن التاهرتي :

ما أخشَنَ البردَ وريعانــــــــَ  هُ وأطرفَ الشمسَ بتاهرت
تَبدو من الغيم إذا ما بَدَت كأنها تنشر من تخـــــــت
فنحن في بحر بلا لجــــــــــة تجري بنا الريح على سمت
نفرح بالشمس إذا ما بدت كفرحة الذمي بالسبت

قال : و نظر رجل إلى توقد الشمس بالحجاز فقال : احرقي ما شئتِ و الله إنك بتاهرت لذليلة ، قال : و هذه تاهرت الحديثة و هي على خمسة أميال من تاهرت القديمة و هي حصن ابن بخاثة و هي شرقي الحديثة و يقال : إنهم لما أرادوا بناء تاهرت القديمة كانوا يبنون بالنهار فإذا جن الليل و أصبحوا وجدوا بنيانهم قد تهدم فبنوا حينئذ تاهرت السفلى و هي الحديثة و في قبلتها لواتة و هوارة في قرارات و في غربيها زواغة و بجنوبيها مطماطة و زناتة و مكناسة ، و كان صاحب تاهرت ميمون ابن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الوهاب بن رستم بن بهرام و بهرام هو مولى عثمان بن عفان و هو بهرام بن بهرام بن جور بن شابور بن باذكان بن شابور ذي الأكتاف ملك الفرس و كان ميمون هذا رأس الإباضية و إمامهم و رأس الصفرية و الواصلية و كان يسلم عليه بالخلافة و كان مجمع الواصلية قريباً من تاهرت و كان عددهم نحو ثلاثين ألفاً في بيوت كبيوت الأعراب يحملونها و تعاقب مملكة تاهرت بنو ميمون و إخوته ثم بعث إليهم أبو العباس عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن الأغلب أخاه الأغلب ثم قتل من الرُستمية عدداً كثيرا و بعث برؤسهم إلى أبي العباس أخيه وطِيفَ بها في القيروان و نُصبت على باب رقادة و ملك بنو رستم تاهرت مائة و ثلاثين سنة ، و ذكر محمد بن يوسف بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الوهاب ابن رستم و كان خليفة لأبي الخطاب عبد الأعلى بن السمح بن عبيد بن حرملة المعافري أيام تغلبه على إفريقية بالقيروان فلما قتل محمد بن الأشعث أبا الخطاب في صفر سنة 144هجرية، هرب عبد الرحمن بأهله و ما خف من ماله و ترك القيروان ، فاجتمعت إليه الإباضية و اتفقوا على تقديمه و بنيان مدينة تجمعهم فنزلوا موضع تاهرت اليوم و هو غَيضة أشِبَة و نزل عبد الرحمن منه موضعاً مربعا لا شَعراء فيه فقالت البربر نزل تاهرت تفسيره الدف لتربيعه و أدركتهم صلاة الجمعة فصلى بهم هناك فلما فرغ من الصلاة ثارت صيحة شديدة على أسد ظهر في الشعراء فأخذ حيا وأتي به إلى الموضع الذي صلى فيه و قُتل فيه فقال عبد الرحمن بن رستم: هذا بلد لا يفارقه سفك دم و لا حرب أبدا و ابتدأوا من تلك الساعة و بنوا في ذلك الموضع مسجداَ و قطعوا خشبة من تلك الشعراءِ و كل على ذلك إلى الآن و هو مسجد جامعها و كان موضع تاهرت ملكاً لقوم مستضعفين من مراسة و صنهاجة فأرادهم عبد الرحمن على البيعة فأبوا فوافقهم على أن يؤدوا إليهم الخراج من الأسواق و يبيحوا لهم أن يبنوا المساكن فاختطوا و بنوا و سموا الموضع معسكر عبد الرحمن بن رُستم إلى اليوم ، و قال المهلبي : بين أشير و تاهرت أربع مراحل و هما تاهرتان القديمة و الحديثة و يقال للقديمة : تاهرت عبد الخالق ، و من ملوكها بنو محمد بن أفلح بن عبد الرحمن بن رستم .
قلت :لم تخل هذه المدينة العريقة من أهل العلم بل أخرجت أول محدث عالم بالحديث و فنونه في الجزائر ، فقد كان بكر بن حماد من أبناء تلك البلدة المباركة و لم تعقم بعده أبدا بل أنجبت العديد منهم و لا يسعنا اليوم إلا أن نذكر الإخوة القراء ببعضهم ممن أغفل حتى نسي لعله يكون حافزا لأهل تلك المنطقة و غيرها من ربوع الجزائر الحبيبة ، فيعيدوا مجد أجدادهم و ينشروا علم سلفهم .

بكر بن حماد التاهرتي 
من العلماء النقاد قال العجلي في ثقاته (2/254) :"و قال بكر من حماد التاهرتي و كان من أئمة الحديث" .
روى عن مسدد بن مسرهد و من في طبقته روى عنه أهل الأندلس منهم قاسم بن أصبغ و غيره كان على طريقة السلف صالحا ورعا علما سنيا و كان يقول الشعر الحسن و لعل من أشهر شعره رده على عمران بن حطان الخارجي الذي قال :
يا ضربة من تقي ما أراد بها إلا ليبلغ من ذي العرش رضوانا
إني لأذكره حيناً فأحسبـه أوفى البرية عند الله ميزانـــا
فرد عليه قائلا :
قل لابن ملجم والأقدار غالبـــة هدمت ويلك للإسلام أركانـــا
قتلت أفضل من يمشي على قــدمٍ وأول الناس إسلاماً وإيمانــــا
وأعلم الناس بالقرآن ثم بمــــا سن الرسول لنـا شرعاً وتبيانــا
صهر النبي ومولاه ونــــاصره أضحت مناقبه نوراً وبرهانــــا
وكان منه علي رغم الحسود لــه ما كان هارون من موسى بن عمرانا
وكان في الحرب سيفاً صارماً ذكراً ليثاً إذا لقي الأقران أقرانـــــا
ذكرت قاتله والدمع منحـــدر فقلت سبحان رب الناس سبحانـا
إني لأحسبه ما كـــان من بشرٍ يخشى المعاد ولكن كان شيطانــا
أشقى مراداً إذا عدت قبائلـــها وأخسر الناس عند الله ميزانـــا
كعاقر الناقة الأولى التي جلبــت على ثمود بأرض الحجر خسرانــا
قد كان يخبرهم أن سوف يخضبها قبل المنية أزماناً فأزمانـــــا
فلا عفا الله عنه ما تحمــــله ولا سقى قبر عمران بن حطانــا
لقوله في شقي ظل مجترمــــاً ونال ما ناله ظلماً وعدوانـــاً
يا ضربة من تقي ما أراد بهـــا إلا ليبلغ من ذي العرش رضوانـا
بل ضربةً من غويٍّ أوردته لظـى فسوف يلقى بها الرحمن غضبانـا

قاسم بن عبد الرحمن التاهرتي
دخل الأندلس، و كان من جلساء بكر بن حماد التاهرتي ، و ممن أخذ عنه ، قاله أبو محمد علي بن أحمد ، و هو والد أبي الفضل أحمد بن قاسم الذي روى عنه أبو عمر بن عبد البر.جذوة المقتبس (1/120) .

أحمد بن قاسم بن عبد الرحمن التاهرتى البزاز
أبو الفضل ولد بتاهرت سنة تسع و ثلاث مئة (309) ، و أتى مع أبيه صغيراً إلى الأندلس ، و كان أبوه من جلساء أبي بكر بن حماد التاهرتي و ممن أخذ عنه ، قاله أبو محمد علي بن أحمد ؛ وطلب الحديث في سنة أربع وثلاثين و قد روى عنه أبو عمران الفاسي موسى بن عيسى بن أبي حاج ، فقيه القيروان و قال أبو عمر بن عبد البر : سمع أبو الفضل التاهرتي من ابن أبي دليم ، و قاسم ابن أصبغ و وهب بن مسرة ، و محمد بن معاوية القرشي ، و أبي بكر الدينوري ؛ و كان ثقة فاضلاً اختص بالقاضي منذر بن سعيد ، وسمع منه تواليفه كلها ، قال أبو عمر: و قد لقيته و سمعت كثيراً منه 
أخبرنا أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله النميري، قال: حدثني أحمد بن قاسم التاهرتي بكتاب صريح السنة لأبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري ، و بكتاب فضائل الجهاد له ، و برسالته إلى أهل طبرستان المعروفة بالتبصير عن أبي بكر أحمد بن الفضل الدينوري ، عن الطبري ، و كان ذا زهد و تعبد و انقباض مع الثقة و العلم 
توفي في جمادى الآخرة سنة خمس و تسعين و ثلاث مئة ، و له ست و ثمانون سنة .السير (17/89) .

ابن الربيب التاهرتي
الحسن بن محمد التميمي القاضي التاهرتي المعروف بابن الربيب.
طلب العلم بالقيروان وكان محمد بن جعفر القزاز معيناً به محباً له ، فبلغ النهاية في الأدب و علم الخبر و النسب، و له في ذلك تأليف مشهور ، وتولى القضاء.
و كان يقول الشعر الجيد ، توفي سنة عشرين و أربعمائة ، وقد جاوز الخمسين.
ومن شعره: من الطويل
فلما التقى الجمعان واستمطر الأسى مدامع منا تمطر الموت والدمـا
لدى مأتم للبين غنى به الهـــوى بشجوٍ وحن الشوق فيه فأرزما
تصدت فأشجت ثم صدت فأسلمت ضميرك للبلوى عقيلة أسلمـا
و منه يرثي المنصور بن محمد بن أبي العرب : من الكامل
يا قبر لا تظلم عليه فطالمـــا جلى بغرته دجى الإظلام
أعجب بقبرٍ قيس شبرٍ قد حوى ليثاً وبحر ندىً وبدر تمام
ومنه يرثي جماعةً قتلوا: من الطويل
وهون وجدي أنهم خمسةٌ مضـوا وقد أقعصوا خمسين قرماً مسومــا
وكان عظيماً لو نجوا غير أنهـم رأوا حسن ما أبقوا من الذكر أعظما
و قد طول ابن رشيق ترجمته في الأنموذج ، و أورد له شعراً كثيراً و تكلم على معانيه و بديعه. الوافي بالوفيات(4/201) .


عمر بن إبراهيم بن مالك الأنصاري أبو حفص التاهرتي
روى بقرطبة عن أبي عبد الله بن مطرف الكناني ؛ روى عنه أبو محمد بن هذيل و الفهري سنة ست و أربعين و أربعمائة . الذيل و التكملة (2/442) .

أبو محمد عبد الله بن منصور التاهرتي 
كان من الفضلاء في الأدب و الفقه و له شعر و كتب عني من الحديث كثيراً سنة 527 و رجع إلى المغرب و روى بها و مات سنة 553 . معجم البلدان (4/303) .
هذا ما وسعنا ذكره من أئمة هذه البلدة و علمائها ، و لا شك أننا قد أغفلنا الكثير منهم لكن اليسير المذكور مرشد إلى العظيم المطمور ، رحم الله علماءنا الأبرار و أسكنهم فسيح جناته و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا .

http://www.9alam.com/forums/showthre...A6%D8%B1%D9%8A

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *أحسن الله إليك أيها الفاضل،*
> *و كم نحن أحوج إلى تلك الصداقات العلمية، و الرسائل الأدبية.*
> *و*


 
أما الرسائل الأدبية فلي عودة لـ :
منامات الوهراني ومقاماته ورسائله 
ابن محرز الوهراني 
أرجو أن لا يفترب منه أحد ...( ابتسامة )  لأنه يعني لي الكثير... فقد كانت رحلتي في الماجستير تدور حول رسائلة ومناماته و مقاماته 
ولي عود باذن الله تعالى .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من صور التواصل بين علماء أهل السنة:
رسالة الشيخ الإبراهيمي إلى الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ
..وهذه رسالة إلى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ وهي في الآثار 5/221-223، وإليك نصها:

حضرة الأخ الأستاذ الأكبر الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية، أطال الله بقاءه.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

أما بعد ، فإنني أكتب إليكم - كتب الله لنا ولكم السعادة والتوفيق - وأدام علينا وعليكم نعمة الإيمان وأتمها، أذكركم ما لستم عنه غافلين من حال إخوانكم الجزائريين المجاهدين، وما هم فيه من الشدة والحاجة إلى العون والإمداد، وما أصبحت عليه الأمة الجزائرية كلها من ورائهم من البؤس والضيق. 

أذكركم أن لكم بالجانب الغربي من وطن العروبة ومنابت الإسلام الأولى، ومجرى سوابق المجاهدين الأولين لإخواناً في العروبة وهي رحم قوية، وفي الإسلام وهو سبب مرعي، وفي ذلك المعنى الخاص من الإسلام وهو السلفية التي جاهدتم وجاهد أسلافكم الأبرار في سبيل تثبيتها في أرض الله، وقد لقوا من عنت الاستعمار وجبروته ما أهمَّهم وأهمَّ كل مسلم حقيقي يعلم أن الإسلام رحم شابكة بين بَنِيه أينما كانوا، وأن أقل واجباته النجدة في حينها والتناصر لوقته. 

مضى على ثورة إخوانكم الجزائريين التي انتصروا بها لله ولدينه أربع سنوات، وما فترت لهم عزيمة، ولا بردت لهم فيها حمية، وأراهم الله من آيات نصره للفئة القليلة على الفئة الكثيرة ما دل على إخلاصهم له، وصدقهم في معاملته، وقد شهد لهم العالم حتى أعداؤهم فيما أظهروه من ضروب الشجاعة المقرونة بحسن التدبير والتقدير، وبالمواقف الجليلة المبيضة لوجه الإسلام التي بَعُد العهد بمثلها، غير أن الحرب كالحبلى لا ندري ما تلد، ولا على أية حال تسفر. 

أيها الأخ ، إن العالِم المسلم - خصوصاً من أهَّله الله للقيادة مثلكم - مؤتمن على دين محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومن ثمَّ فهو مسؤول عنه، فإمّا له إن قام بما يجب عليه من التثبيت له وتمكينه في الأرض والدفاع عن حقائقه؛ وإما عليه إن فرط في تلك الأمانة، وإنها لثقيلة. 

إن الواجب الذي يفرضه الدين على أمثالكم أن تقوموا لله بحملة صادقة أنتم أهل للقيام بها في قضية الجزائر؛ فَتُوجِّهوا نداءًا جهيراً إلى المسلمين الذين يشهدون الموسم ليحملوه إلى من خلفهم من المسلمين حين ينقلبون إلى أوطانهم؛ تَحُضُّونهم فيه على مساعدة إخوانهم مجاهدي الجزائر، وتبيِّنون لهم ما يترتب على قعود المسلمين عن نصرة إخوانهم الجزائريين من آثار، أيسرها أن الاستعمار المتساند سينتقم - إن انتصر - لنفسه من المسلمين انتقاماً عاجلاً، وإن طرق الانتقام لكثيرة، وإن وسائله جميعها في يده. 

ثم تُوجِّهوا نداءً خاصاً إلى إخواننا سكان المملكة العربية السعودية تُحَرِّضُونهم به على الجهاد بالمال، وأنه قرين الجهاد بالنفس، بل هو مقدم عليه في كتاب الله العزيز، وإن المال لهو الركن الركين في نجاح إخوانكم المجاهدين.

وقد قام الشعب الجزائري وحده بهذا الواجب في سنوات الثورة كلها، وكل ما وصله من إعانات مالية كان نوافل.

أما الآن فإن الشعب مضيق عليه ومحصور، وقد انقطعت به الوسائل المالية، فالتجارة معطلة، والفلاحة كذلك، والشعب الذي هو تحت قبضة العدو اشتدَّ عليه الخناق، وأرهقته المظالم والمغارم، وشتته القتل والتشريد، فقد مات منه نحو مليون شخص كلهم من المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان، وأخرج منه نحو ذلك العدد من ديارهم حفاة عراة لا يملكون قوت يومهم، هائمين على وجوههم إلى مراكش غرباً، وإلى تونس شرقاً، كل ذلك انتقام من الجيش الفرنسي الذي عجز عن قمع الثورة، والقضاء على جيش التحرير المسلَّح، فلجأ إلى هذه الوسائل الوحشية. 

وبهذه البلايا التى يصبُّها الاستعمار على الشعب الجزائري الأعزل بهضت التكاليف المالية على جيش التحرير الجزائري، فأصبح مطالباً بالإنفاق على نفسه في التسليح وتوابعه، وبالإنفاق على هؤلاء المشردين من الشعب، ونبشركم بأن الجيش والشعب كلاهما محتفظ بمعنوياته على أكمل ما يكون، وكلاهما مصمِّم على مواصلة الكفاح حتى النصر أو الموت. 

وقد كان جيش التحرير مؤلفاً في أول أمره من ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، فأصبح بعد أربع سنوات مؤلفاً من أكثر من مائة ألف مقاتل مسلَّح بما يلزم من السلاح على أكمل تنظيم وأحسن تدريب، وهو في كل يوم يذيق عدوَّه ألواناً من الهزائم، والحمد لله. 

نحن نعلم أن المملكة العربية السعودية قامت بواجبها في فترات متباعدة، ولكن ذلك كله كان دون ما يطالبها به الإسلام، لا في المبالغ الحالية التي قدمتها، ولا في المواقيت التي كانت تقدم فيها هاتيك المبالغ، وفضيلتكم تعلمون أن المعونة كالغيث إنما تفعل فعلها وتؤتي ثمرتها إذا جاءت في الوقت المناسب. 

أيها الأخ الجليل، إن الثورة الجزائرية تعدكم كهفها الأحمى، وإنَّ موقفاً منكم في سبيلها كالمدد في وقت الحاجة إليه، فَهَلا صيحة منكم تحرِّك النفوس الجامدة إلى البذل في سبيل الله، وتهز الهمم الخامدة فتتبارى في سوقٍ بضاعتُها شرفُ الدنيا وعز الآخرة، وقيمتهما مال زائل، وحال حائل. 

أيها الأخ الكريم، هذه رسالتي يحملها إلى سماحتكم وفد جبهة التحرير الجزائرية إلى المملكة العربية السعودية؛ لمناسبة موسم الحج، وللاتصال بالحكومة السعودية الموقَّرة في شؤون المجاهدين الجزائريين التي أهمُّها تسلُّم المبالغ المالية التي تبرَّع بها الشعب السعودي الكريم؛ فالرجاء أن تأخذوا بيد الوفد المذكور، وأن تكونوا عونه لدى المراجع الحكومية العليا حتى يقضي حاجته، ويؤدي مهمته على أكمل وجه. 

أيها الأخ، هذا عرضٌ عرضته عليكم وأنتم تعلمون ما أكنُّه لسماحتكم من التقدير والاحترام والاعتراف بمكانتكم في الدولة وفي الأمة. 

وتقبَّلوا في ختام حديثي إليكم تحياتي الأخوية الخالصة. 

القاهرة في 13 يونيو 1958.

من أخيكم

محمد البشير الإبراهيمي

رئيس جمعية العلماء الجزائريين.

المصدر : كتاب الصداقة بين العلماء لمحمد بن ابراهيم الحمد .
في الآثار -  آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي 5/221-223

----------


## الطيب صياد

بكر بن حماد و ما أدراك ما بكرٌ؟
كان من طبقة البخاري و بقي بن مخلد و أبي داود و أضرابهم،
و كان راوية لمسند مسدد بن مسرهد البصري،
و كان شاعرا أديبا،
و كان سنيا فاضلا،
و لكن أين كان الجزائريون و المغاربة في الرواية عنه؟ لماذا لم يحفظوا لنا أحاديثه؟
حتى يأتي رجل من الأندلس من أهل قرطبة فيحفظ لنا الكثير من حديثه، هذا الرجل اسمه : قاسم بن أصبغ البيَّاني القرطبي؟
ألا تجدون ما أجد من الحسرة ؟
و الله المستعان على حوادث الزمان!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بكر بن حماد و ما أدراك ما بكرٌ؟
> كان من طبقة البخاري و بقي بن مخلد و أبي داود و أضرابهم،
> و كان راوية لمسند مسدد بن مسرهد البصري،
> و كان شاعرا أديبا،
> و كان سنيا فاضلا،
> و لكن أين كان الجزائريون و المغاربة في الرواية عنه؟ لماذا لم يحفظوا لنا أحاديثه؟
> حتى يأتي رجل من الأندلس من أهل قرطبة فيحفظ لنا الكثير من حديثه، هذا الرجل اسمه : قاسم بن أصبغ البيَّاني القرطبي؟
> ألا تجدون ما أجد من الحسرة ؟
> و الله المستعان على حوادث الزمان!


جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

عوضنا الله ذلك وأكثر ؛ اللهم آمين

----------


## الطيب صياد

وهذا تعريف بفضيلة الشيخ الرحالة نعيم النعيمي النائلي - رحمه الله - ( منقول: http://tarikhtolga.maktoobblog.com/1...A%D9%85%D9%8A/)
هو الشيخ العلامة المصلح  نعيم بن احمد بن علي بن صالح النعيمي ، ولد سنة 1909 بالخمار احدى مناطق  بلدة سيدي خالد ولاية بسكرة.من القطر الجزائري   بدأ اول تعليمه عن خاله  الشيخ مصطفى بن الصحراوي فحفظ القرأن الكريم كما فرأ على الشيخ محمد بقيرة  بعض المبادى العلمية من فقه ونحو وصرف وغير ذلك بالزاوية المختارية باولاد  جلال.   بعدها شرع الشيخ في حفظ  المتون المتعددة وغير ذلك فكون نفسه بنفسه وصار علما من أعلام المعرفة ، ثم  ذهب الى جامع الزيتونة  بتونس ورجع لظروف قاهرة الا انه استطاع بفضل  إجتهاده ان يصبح  بحرا زاخرا وخزانة علم في العلوم الدينية والتراثية وفي  علم الحديث الشريف دراية ورواية  والشيخ النعيمي هو أحد  رجالات جمعية العلماء الجزائريين البارزين  ، قام بتعليم التلاميذ والطلبة   بعدة مدارس حرة تابعة لجمعية العلماء بعدة نواحي من القطر الجزائري كما  قام ايضا القاء دروس الوعض والإرشاد يدعو فيها الى الدين الصحيح ونشر اللغة  العربية والى اتباع الحركة الاصلاحية التي كان يقودها فقيد العروبة  والاسلام الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس ، ومن المدارس التي حط   الرحال  بها الشيخ النعيمي قبل واثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية  مدرسة  طولقة  التابعة لجمعية العلماء ،حيث  بقي الشيخ النعيمي بمدينة طولقة ازيد  من سبعة سنوات افاد من خلالها العديد من الشباب بالمنطقة نذكر منهم على  سبيل المثال الشيخ أبو بكر جابر الجزائري  الذي ظل مرافقا للشيخ في حله  وترحاله ،  وبسبب نشاطه المخلص للدين  واللغة والوطن ، قام الاحتلال بإبعاده من طولقة وذهب الى بسكرة وكون بها  رفقة علماء المنطقة ورجالها  معهدا ميموني العيسري حاليا ، هذا المعهد  التكميلي الثانوي ، الذي اشتهراشتهارا واسعا  فأمه الطلبة من عدة جهات من  القطر الجزائري حتى تأسس معهد الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس بقسنطينة ، فطلب  من الشيخ النعيمي ورجال بسكرة الالتحاق بالمعهد للتدريس وهو الذي وقع الى  ان اندعت الثورة التحريرية الكبرى سنة 1954. انتقل الى رحمة الله علامة  الجزائر الشيخ نعيم النعيمي صبيحة يوم السبت على الساعة 01 صباحا بمسكنه  الموجود بسيدي مبروك بقسنطينة الموافق 15 جماد الاولى عام 1393  يوافق هذا  التاريخ يوم 16 جوان 1973 وعمره 64 سنة ، حيث دفن بمقربة قسنطينة المركزية  يوم الاثنين 18 جوان 1973 عشية بعد صلاة العصر بعدما صلى عليه الشيخ محمد  خير الدين صلاة الجنازة وابنه بالمقرة  رحم الله الشيخ.

----------


## الطيب صياد

و هذه إضافة تحوي الكثير من الفوائد عن النعيمي، من منتدى الجلفة الرائع:
الإضافة الأولى من طرف الأخ الزكراوي وفقه الله:

- الشيخ نعيم النعيمي 
 1328- 1374هـ - 1909-1973م :
 هو نعيم النعيمي بن أحمد بن علي ، سمي باسم جده السادس النعيمي ، الذي  تنتسب له الأسرة ، من عشيرة أولاد حركات العربية، التي تنتمي إلى قبيلة  أولاد زكري العربية ، الساكنة واحة أولاد جلاّل وسيدي خالد ببسكرة. ولد في  صيف عام 1909م 
 نجح في متابعة دروسه العلمية بالزاوية على يد ثلة من العلماء الأفاضل أمثال  الشيخ: (العابد السماتي الجلالي والد المصلح الشهير محمد العابد الجلالي  رحمهما الله)، وعلى يد الشيخ (مصطفى بن قويدر)، والشيخ (محمد الصغير وابنه  عبد الحميد) ، اللذين مازال يذكرهما بخير إلى أخريات أيامه. 
 ومكث في زاوية الشيخ مختار يطلب العلم مدة أربع سنين كاملة ، امتدت من سنة  1919م إلى سنة 1923م ، ومنها انتقل إلى جامع الزيتونة عام 1924م ، ولكنه لم  يمكث به إلاّ قرابة العام ، قافلا إلى مسقط رأسه . ليفارق أهله ووطنه في  سياحة علمية ودينية دامت اثتي عشر عاما كاملة قضى عشرة منها في مدينة ( حمص  ) يطلب علوم الشرع ، وسنتين قضاهما في ( بلاد الحجاز ) حاجا وطالبا للعلم ،  ثم عاد إلى وطنه سنة 1938م ، وتزوج وأنجب خلال إقامته في الجزائر العديد  من الأبناء ، ثم انضم إلى جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين وجاهد في  صفوفها معلما ومربيا وإماما وداعيا ومفتيا ومرشدا ، إلى أن اختير مدرسا  ممتازا في معهد عبد الحميد بن باديس الديني حين افتتاحه سنة 1947م 
 وشاركها كل نشاطاتها الدعوية والإرشادية والتوجيهية والصحفية والتربوية  والتعليمية ..، وكان أحد أعضائها لزيارة تونس وجامع الزيتونة عام 1949م .  ولما اندلعت الثورة التحريرية انضم إلى صفوفها ، وشارك فعليا في بعض  معاركها وجرح في إحدى المعارك مما اضطر الثوار نقله إلى تونس لعلاجه منها  سنة 1957م ، ولما شفي عينته قيادة الثورة سنة 1958م خطيبا ومحافظا سياسيا  يقوم بدور التوجيه والتوعية السياسية . ولما لم يعجبه توجه الثورة وقادة  الثوار اليساري استأذن للحج سنة 1960م ، ثم ساح في المشرق العربي وبخاصة في  سورية التي كانت له فيها العديد من الذكريات .
 ولما استقلت الجزائر عاد إليها ، وُعين ناظرا للشؤون الدينية الإسلامية  بمدينة قسنطينة ، وحاز على عضوية مجمع البحوث الفقهية الإسلامية بمصر  والسعودية ، وعضوية المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى في الجزائر ، ومثل الجزائر في  العديد من المؤتمرات والملتقيات الإسلامية . وظل كذلك إلى أن أقعده المرض  العضال عن مزاولة نشاطه ، فتوفي يوم 16-جمادى1-1393ه 17/تموز- يوليو/1973م ،  ودفن بمدينة قسنطينة في موكب جنائزي مهيب . 
 وقد ترك - رحمه الله - العديد من الآثار والمؤلفات الدينية واللغوية  والشرعية ، والكثير من الخطب والدروس والمحاضرات والمقالات ، كما كانت له  الكثير من الإجازات الفقهية والحديثية ، وكان مجازا في الموطأ حفظا ودراية،  وفي حفظ ودراية صحيحي الإمام البخاري ومسلم على يد ثلة من علماء الشام  والحجاز.
الإضافة الثانية من طرف الأخ أحمد حمادة وفقه الله:
*هو العالم الحفظة، والفقيه الماهر، والأديب الأريب ... نعيم النعيميّ الجزائريّ .

ولد- رحمه الله تعالى- في حدود سنة 1327 هجريةالموافق لسنة 1909 ميلادية  ببلدة (سيد خالد) - أولاد حركات - ببسكرة ، عروس الجنوب الجزائريّ.

درس بزاوية المختار ببلدة (أولاد جلاّل)، ثمّ التحق بتونس سنة 1342هجرية  الموافق ل1923سنة ميلادي، لكنّه لم يطل المكث بها، ولم يواصل الدّراسة ...  بل قفل عائدا الى وطنه، وتجوّل في مدن الجزائر وقراها من نحو سنة1344 هجرية  الموافق لسنة1925 ميلادي إلى سنة 1354 هجرية الموافق لسنة1935ميلادي، فدخل  المديّة، والبرواقيّة، قصر البخاريّ، الجلفة، الأغواط، والأصنام سابقا أي  الشلف حاليا، تيارت، غيليزان، معسكر، ومستغانم ... واطّلع على مكتبات  الزوايا، وبعض المكتبات الخاصّة ...

وقد جمع مكتبة نفيسة حافلة، موجودة بالمكتبة المركزية لجامعة الأمير عبد  القادر للعلوم الإسلامية، وقد حاولت المكتبة الوطنيّة بالجزائرأن تبتاعها ،  لكنّها لم توفّق !!!

وقد حجّ سنة 1381 هجري الموافق ل1961 ميلادي ، ومرّ على الشّام ومصر ...  باحثا عن الكتب النّادرة ، ومتّصلا بالعلماء ... وممّن لقيه : الشيخ  الألبانيّ - رحمه الله رحمة واسعة - ، وتلقّى القراءات عن الشيخ عبد العزيز  آل عيون السّود ... الذي تفرّغ لاقرائه ... ولمّا قفل راجعا عيّن مفتّشا  عامّا بوزارة الشّؤون الدّينيّة بشرق الجزائر (قسنطينة وسطيف ...).

وكان مولعا بالنّظم ... وممّا نظمه كتاب " قطر النّدى ". وقد ذكره الشيخ  البشير الابراهيميّ من المشايخ (الأكفياء) الممتازين (بماضيهم وعملهم  وتحصيلهم) ... (1)

وقال البشير في وصفه وتحليته :

" أمّا الشّيخ نعيم النعيميّ ؛ فهو عصاميّ في العلم ، وحجّة على أنّ  الذّكاء والاستعداد يأتيان - مع قليل من التّعليم - بالعجائب . والرّجل  مجموعة مواهب ، لو نظّمت في الصّغر ووجّهت ؛ لجاءت شهادة قاطعة على أن لا  مبالغة في كلّ ما يروى عن أفذاذ المتقدّمين ؛ فهو يحفظ الأحاديث بأسانيدها -  لا على طريقة عبد الحيّ - ، ويحفظ عدّة ألفيّات في السّير وعلوم الأثر  والنّحو وغيرها ، ويحفظ كثيرا من متون العلم ، ويجيد فهمها وتفهيمها ،  ويحفظ جزءا غير قليل من اللّغة مع التّفقّه في التّراكيب ، ويحفظ أكثر مما  يلزم الأديب حفظه من أشعار العرب ؛ قديمها وحديثها ، ومن رسائل البلغاء  قريبا من ذلك ، وينظم قطعا من الشعر كقطع الرّوض ؛ نقاء لغة ، وصفاء ديباجة  ، وحلاوة صنعة ، وقد أسلس له الرّجز قياده ؛ فهو يأتي منه بالمطوّلات ؛  لزوميّة منسجمة سائغة ، في رويّة تشبه الارتجال ، وهو ثاني اثنين من رجّاز  العرب في عصرنا هذا ، ولو شئت ؛ لذكرت الأوّل ... وإنما آثرت نعيما بهذه  الكلمات ؛ لأنّه ليست له " شهادة " ؛ فجئته بهذه الشهادة ...

وقد ضمّه البشير إلى لجنة الإفتاء ، وذكر أنّه من العلماء المشهود لهم بسعة  الاطّلاع ، وحسن الإدراك لحوادث هذا العصر ... أصيب بداء السّكّريّ ثلاث  سنوات ... وكفّ بصره ، واعتراه الشّلل النّصفيّ ... الى أن أسلم الرّوح إلى  بارئها سنة 1393 هجري الموافق ل1973 ميلادية، رحمه الله ، وأسكنه فسيح  جنانه.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ومن المدارس التي حط   الرحال  بها الشيخ النعيمي قبل واثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية  مدرسة  طولقة  التابعة لجمعية العلماء ،حيث  بقي الشيخ النعيمي بمدينة طولقة ازيد  من سبعة سنوات افاد من خلالها العديد من الشباب بالمنطقة نذكر منهم على  سبيل المثال الشيخ أبو بكر جابر الجزائري  الذي ظل مرافقا للشيخ في حله  وترحاله ،[/size]
>  .


الله أكبر ... معلومة رائعة وإضافة لما جاء في حياة الشيخ أبي بكرٍ جابر حفظه الله ومد في عمره ومتعه بالصحة والعافية ، حيث أنه تعلم على الشيخ الطيب العقبي رحمه الله ؛ فنضيف لمشايخه الشيخ نعيم النعيمي  رحمه الله
*******

الشيخ أبو بكر جابر الجزائري


سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته : 

هو: جابر بن موسى بن عبد القادر بن جابر أبو بكر الجزائري.


ولد في قرية ليوا جنوب بلاد الجزائر عام 1921م ، وفي بلدته نشأ وتلقى علومه الأولية ، وبدأ بحفظ القرآن الكريم وبعض المتون في اللغة والفقه المالكي ، ثم انتقل إلى مدينة بسكرة ، ودرس على مشايخها جملة من العلوم النقلية والعقلية التي أهلته للتدريس في إحدى المدارس الأهلية. 



ثم ارتحل مع أسرته إلى المدينة المنورة ، وفي المسجد النبوي الشريف استأنف طريقه العلمي بالجلوس إلى حلقات العلماء والمشايخ حيث حصل بعدها على إجازة من رئاسة القضاء بمكة المكرمة للتدريس في المسجد النبوي. فأصبحت له حلقة يدرس فيها تفسير القرآن الكريم ، والحديث الشريف ، وغير ذلك. 


كما عمل مدرساً في بعض مدارس وزارة المعارف ، وفي دار الحديث في المدينة المنورة ، وعندما فتحت الجامعة الإسلامية أبوابها عام 1380هـ كان من أوائل أساتذتها والمدرسين فيها ، وبقي فيها حتى أحيل إلى التقاعد عام 1406هـ. 


صاحب الترجمة أحد العلماء النشطين الذين لهم جهودهم الدعوية في الكثير من البلاد التي زارها. وما يزال حتى إعداد هذه الترجمة عام 1423هـ يقوم بالوعظ والتدريس في المسجد النبوي الشريف ، ويجتمع إليه عدد كبير من المستفيدين.

وقد قام بتأليف عدد كبير من المؤلفات، منها: 


رسائل الجزائري وهي (23) رسالة تبحث في الإسلام والدعوة. 


منهاج المسلم ـ كتاب عقائد وآداب وأخلاق وعبادات ومعاملات. 


عقيدة المؤمن ـ يشتمل على أصول عقيدة المؤمن جامع لفروعها. 


أيسر التفاسير للقرآن الكريم 4 أجزاء. 


المرأة المسلمة. 


الدولة الإسلامية. 


الضروريات الفقهية ـ رسالة في الفقه المالكي. 


هذا الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. يا محب ـ في السيرة. 


كمال الأمة في صلاح عقيدتها. 


هؤلاء هم اليهود. 


التصوف يا عباد الله. 


وغير ذلك من المؤلفات. 

نسأل الله أن يبارك في عمر الشيخ على طاعته.

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&scholar_id=37
دروس الشيخ أبي بكر جابر الجزائري :
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&scholar_id=37

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الدولة الإسلامية.


هذا الكتاب للشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري قرأته قديماً وهو فريد في بابه ويضع تصوراً للدولة الإسلامية المعاصرة في شتى صورها وهو يرد بجلاء على العلمانيين وأمثالهم ممن همهم اقصاء الدين عن مظاهر الحياة والحضارة بتقديم صورة عملية عن دولة الإسلام المعاصرة.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

من شخصيات الكفاح الجزائري : 

مصالي الحاج 
ما من واحد من شخصيات تاريخ الجزائر المعاصرة احتدم حوله النقاش مثلما احتدم حول مصالي الحاج مؤسس الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية.
هو مصالي الحاج ولد في 16 مايو 1898 في حي رحيبة الواقعة في المدينة العتيقة تلمسان. 
التغيرات الخارجية و التقلبات التي عانتها البلاد من جراء الاستيطان لم تصب عائلة مصالي بأكثر مما أصابت أغلبية العائلات المسلمة على مستوى التنظيم و الأخلاق فاحترام الآباء و التضامن العائلي و سلطة رب العائلة ظلت هي الأسس السارية المفعول، أسسا متوافقة مع البيئة الأبوية وقائمة على الحفاظ على القيم الإسلامية.
كانت حياة هذه العائلة تعبر عن جميع مظاهر وضعية الاستيطان ،تدمير الثقافة التقليدية بمجيء الثقافة الأوروبية و رفض هذه الأخيرة لمحاولة الدفاع عن القيم القديمة ،و يعني ذلك إجمال حالة من القلق ، إن هذا الوضع كان يستدعي الرد بنشاط كثيف و بالتعطش للتجربة و المعرفة : فكان انتقال المعلومات و المعطيات و اختبار الحلول يجري في مناقشات وصل بالتأكيد إلى مصالي الحاج ـ وهو لا يزال شابا يافعا ـ صدى الأحداث التي هزت الشرق الأوسط و الممثلة في الانبعاث التركي و يقظة الوطنية المصرية.

حياة مصالي الحاج كانت كلها كفاح لأجل الاستقلال و بإيجاز نستعرض أهم المعالم التاريخية التي تخللت حياته: 

جوان 1926 التأسيس الرسمي لنجم شمال إفريقيا « ن.ش.إ » بباريس الذي حدد لنفسه استقلال الجزائر هدفا ليصبح مصالي أمينا عاما له.

20 نوفمبر 1929 حل نجم شمال إفريقيا – قطيعة مصالي مع الحزب الشيوعي الفرنسي.

28 مايو 1933 بعث نجم شمال إفريقيا – و مصالي يصبح رئيسا له.

ديسمبر 1935 لتجنب توقيفه مصالي الحاج يفر إلى جونيف وفيها يتعرف على شكيب أرسلان مؤسس جريدة الأمة العربية.

10 جوان 1936 مصالي المستفيد من العفو يعود الى باريس و يقرر مشاركة حركته في الجبهة الشعبية.

02 أوت 1936 مصالي يلقي خطابا بالملعب البلدي لمدينة الجزائر يسمح بتوطيد نجم شمال إفريقيا عبر التراب الجزائري.

26 جانفي 1937 حل النجم من قبل الجبهة الشعبية بعد رفضه مشروع بلوم فيوليت .

11 مارس 1937 يؤسس حزب الشعب الجزائري الذي حدد مقره في الجزائر 

17 مارس 1941 الحكم على مصالي من طرف محاكم فيشي، و يبعد إلى لامبيز بالجنوب الجزائري ثم إلى برازافيل ليطلق سراحه في 1946.

8 مايو 1945 مظاهرات و تمرد الجماهير الجزائرية ، مجازر سطيف و قالمة تخلف ألافا من القتلى الجزائريين.

أكتوبر 1946 إنشاء حركة انتصار الحريات الديمقراطية.

15 فيفري 1947 أول مؤتمر لحركة انتصار الحريات الديمقراطية ، وإنشاء منظمة شبه عسكرية هي المنظمة الخاصة – م.خ- 

14 مايو 1952 مصالي الحاج يوضع تحت الإقامة الجبرية و يطلق سراحه سنة 1959.

4-6 أفريل 1953 المؤتمر الثاني ل ح. إ.ح.د و بداية الأزمة المفتوحة بين مصالي الحاج ورجال اللجنة المركزية « المركزيين ».

23 مارس 1954 ظهور اللجنة الثورية للوحدة والعمل « ل.ث.و.ع» التي أدت إلى ميلاد جبهة التحرير الوطنية. 

13-15 جويلية 1954 أنصار مصالي يعقدون مؤتمرا في أرنو ببلجيكا ، و كان الانشقاق مع « المركزيين »، يصبح نهائيا.

1 نوفمبر 1954 بداية العمل المسلح بإسم جبهة التحرير الوطنية ليكون هذا التاريخ بداية للثورة الجزائرية و انتفاضة كل الشعب الجزائري.

ديسمبر 1954 إنشاء الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية من طرف مصالي الحاج.

جانفي – فيفري- مارس 1955 اتصالات بين جبهة التحرير الوطني و الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية في الجزائر والقاهرة والجبال.

5 جوان 1958 مصالي الحاج ينضم إلى اقتراحات الجينيرال ديغول حول تقرير المصير.

مايو 1961 مصالي يرفض المشاركة في ندوة ايفيان.

3 جوان 1974 وفاة مصالي الحاج بفرنسا و دفن في تلمسان يوم 7 جوان.

مأخوذ من المعهد العالي للغة العربية بالجزائر.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم .
للمشاركة...... ، و أين غير الجزائرين ، ألا يعرفون شيءا عن الجزائر؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

التنوع الّلغوي والّلهجات في الجزائر

لقد اكتشفت الجزائر الّلغة العربية بقدوم الفتح الإسلامي إلى شمال إفريقيا.
قبلها كانت البربرية اللغة السائدة. 
فلما دخل البربر الإسلام واختلطوا بالناطقين بالّلغة العربية, لغة الدين والديوان (الحكم),
كان من الطبيعي أن ينال هذه الّلغة شيء من التغيير لأن ألسنة الأمازيغيين لم تتعود على الأصوات العربية والنطق بها, 
كما أن العرب لم تتعود النطق بالأمازيغية, مما أدى إلى تأثر اللغة العربية في هذه المنطقة (وفي المناطق الأخرى) باللغة الأصلية, 
فتبنت كثيرا من كلماتها وحتى من قواعدها النحوية. 
اللغة العربية في الجزائر تعادل نظيرتها في جميع أنحاء العالم العربي. 
وهي تقاس (في علم اللسانيات) بالابتعاد الزمني عن المورد (أو اللغة الام) أكثر بكثير مما تقاس بالاحتكاك مع لغة أخرى.
يقول ابن جني : "أعلم أن العرب تختلف أحوالهم في تلقي الواحد منها لغة غيره، فمنهم من يحف ويسرع فيقول ما يسمع،
ومنهم من يستعصم فيقيم على لغته البتة، ومنهم من إذا طال تكرار لغة غيره عليه ألصقت به ووجدت في كلامه"
وهذا ما حدث في لغة الجزائري من تأثير وتأثر بين العرب و البربر. 
وقد شهدت الجزائر في عصور ما قبل التاريخ، عدة غزاة، من الفينيقين ،ووندال ، البيزنطيين ، ...
وكان لهذا الأثر على سكان الجزائر، كما شهدت وجود الرومان .
وخير دليل على ذلك المعالم والآثار الموجودة إلى يومنا هذا بأسمائها: تيمقاد ، و الأوراس ،  فتيمقاد تعني في الّلغة الأمازيغية القديمة " المدينة". 
وقد استمرت اللهجات البربرية أو المتنوعة: من قبائلية صغرى وكبرى ، الشاوية، الترقية، الزناتية، الميزابية، ...
 كجزء من شخصية الجزائر ما تزال تحتفظ بألفاظ ودلالات تعود إلى ما قبل الميلاد.
يقول محمد بن أحمد المقدسي الر حالة العربي (ت 380 ه): عندما نزل بالمغرب في القرن الرابع الهجري: 
"وفي المغرب الأفريقي عامة لغتهم عربية غير أنها منغلقة مخالفة لما ذكرنا في الأقاليم. ولهم لسان آخر يقارب الرومي"
كما لا ننس الأثر الواضح الذي بصمه الاستعمار الإسباني في سواحل الغرب الجزائري، والاستعمار الفرنسي، في لهجتنا الجزائرية. 
ورغم الصراع والمقاومة لرد سياسة فرنسا ، في محو الشخصية من تقاليد ودين ولغة إلا أّنه نجح على مدى عدة أجيال 
في جعل الجزائريين يتعاملون في حياتهم اليومية بالّلغة الفرنسية، وذلك لأسباب عديدة؛ 
تجعل التعليم مقتصرا على اللغة الفرنسية وحدها، وطول مدة الاستعمار، وعدم وجود نهضة حديثة كما حدث في المشرق.
فسادت بذلك الّلهجات المحّلية مع الفرنسية كلغة مشتركة وكانت هذه سياسة فرنسا الّلغوية.
ولذلك استمت الّلهجة الجزائرية بالدخيل الفرنسي،
واستعمال كلمات أجنبية من بقايا الفرنسية التي ما زالت حية في عاميتنا.
وعملية التأثر شملت أيضا حّتى اللغة الفرنسية وكثيرا من الّلغات العالمية التي تأثرت اللغات السامية ،
 فقد قدم" بيار جيرو" قائمة طويلة من كلمات العربية دخلت الفرنسية في عصور مختلفة.
مع إقامة الدليل العلمي في المعاجم الفرنسية.
كما أن للتجاور المكاني دوره في التبادل الثقافي بين الشعوب المتجاورة، وما يتركه ذلك من آثار في لغاتهم 
فلا تلبث أن تصبح ظواهر لغوية تميز إقليما تمييزا لغويا عن غيره. 
وتأخذ دور الاقتراض الّلغوي اّلذي يتجاوز الألفاظ إلى الصيغ والتراكيب.
وبهذا وصف سوسير الّلهجة الواحدة بالتميز والتفرد حيث يقول:
"ولكل لغة لهجاتها وليس لواحدة منها السيادة على الأخريات.وهي في العادة متفرقة مختلفة". 
المستوى الّلغوي في الّلهجة الجزائرية
إن الظواهر الّلهجية وعلاقته بالعربية ، وبالدخيل الفرنسية أو الاسبانية أو التركية وغيره
باعتبار أن العامية هي لغة قائمة بذاتها؛ بنظامها الصوتي، والصرفي والتركيبي والدلالي وقدرتها على التعبير.

المصادر : - أنطوان صباح: دراسات في الّلغة العربية الفصحى، دار الفكر اللبناني، بيروت 1995، ص 76، 
- بوساحة محمد: أصول أقدم الّلغات في أسماء أماكن الجزائر، دار هومة، ج 1 
ص 2003 
- المقدسي: أحسن التقاسيم في معرفة الأقاليم، ج 7 
- عبد الصابور شاهين: دراسات لغوية، مكتبة شباب، القاهرة 1978، ص 279 
- محمود أحمد نحلة: آفات جديدة في البحث الّلغوي المعاصر، ص 136 
- دروس في الألسنة، 
- ابن جني: الخصائص، ج 1، ص 265 


التحريفات أخرى في بنية اللهجة الجزائرية
في صيغ الأفعال مثل (دخل، يدخل وخرج، يخرج وسمع، يسمع) وهذا كله بتسكين الحرف الأخير وفتح العين في المضارع بدل ضمها.
حذف نون الرفع في مثل (يدخلون، يخرجون، يأكلون ويشربون)   ، يقولوا يدخلوا يخرجوا ياكلوا يشربوا مع فتح الفاء وتسكين العين. 
وإن كان هذا الاستعمال قد ثبت في كلام العرب  تسهيل الهمز وهذا في مثل قولهم (جيت، مومن، بير، قرا...)
في اسم الفاعل: يأتون باسم الفاعل من المعتل على الأصل ودون إبدال، 
ففي باع يقولون بايع  بدل بائع  وفي سال  سايل  بدل  سائل  وفي صام  صايم  بدل صائم .....
وكلها اشتقاقات صحيحة الأصل.  كما  يدخلون عليه نون الوقاية.
ومعلوم أن هذه النون تدخل في العربية لتقي الفعل من الكسر،
نقول: سامحني خاصمني لكنهم يقولون مسامحني، مخاصمني.
والسبب كما هو ظاهر أنهم لما سكنوا (اللام) التقاء ساكنين ففرقوا بينهم بهذه النون. 
وقد ذكر ابن هشام أنه يجوز أن تلحق هذه النون اسم الفاعل أيضا تشبيها له بالفعل كما في قول الشاعر: 
فما أدري وكل الظن ظني أمسل مني إلى قومي شراحي (شراحيل).
في الأسماء الخمسة: لا تلتزم العامة هنا بقاعدة هذه الأسماء
بل تأتي بها مرفوعة في كل الحالات مثل: مشى خوه، ضربت خوه، كتاب خوه.
في أسماء الإشارة: يبدلون الذال دالا يقولون داك الرجل وقد يلحقون الهاء أيضا هداك الرجل. 
في الاسم الموصول: تعوض الأسماء الموصولة (الذي، التي اللذان، اللتان، الذين، اللاتي وغيرها) بلفظ (اللي).
وحينما ننظر إلى تركيبة هذا اللفظ نجده يأخذ القسم الأول من تلك الأسماء (ال) بالإضافة إلى الحرف الأخير أحيانا.
وقال الكوفيون أن: الألف واللام قد تقام مقام (الذي) لكثرة الاستعمال طلبا للتخفيف قال الفرزدق:
ما أنت بالحكم الترضى حكومته ولا الأصيل ولا ذي الرأي والجدل. 

بعض المفردات الجزائرية
- يهدر : يتكلم(المهذار هو كثير الكلام).
- بركا : توقف(بمعنى لقد حصلت البركة ولا داعي للإضافة).
- بزَّاف : كثير (من أصل كلمة بالجزاف وأبدلت الجيم ياءا وكثير من الكلمات الجزائرية كالمسيد ومعناها المسجد).
- واش الدعوة : مهناه وأي شيء كيف الأحوال.
- صحا/صحيتو : شكرا(و هي اختصار لعبارة "الله يعطيك الصحة" أي الدعاء للشخص من أجل شكره).
- الهدرة : الكلام.
- وجع/سْطَرْ=ألم/وجع.
- وينتا/وقتاش/وكتا: في أي وقت.
- اللابه/منقبيلات، بكري شوية، قبيلة : منذ قليل.
- ضرك، درك، تو= هي اختصار هذا الوقت ومهناها الآن.
- وحد الشوية/شوية هكة : بعد قليل.
- خطرة : مرة.
- واحد الخطرة : ذات يوم.
- برك : حصلت البركة فقط.
- بصح : لكن (تفيد كلمة بصح معنا كلمة لكن، عند الشرح، وتفيد أيضا كلمة صحيح. ويمكن أن يكون معناها استفهاميا عند قول بصاح(منك بالصح)؟ وتعني "هل هذا صحيح؟).
-وشنهي/واشيا بكسر حرف الشين/واش واشتا:وأي شيء هو ماذا.
-وين=و أين. أين
-هنايا، هنا=هنا.
-لهيه=هنالك.
-هاذايا=هذا.
-هاذاك=ذلك.
-هاذي=هذه.
-هاذيك=تلك.
-هاذو=هؤلاء.
-هاذوك=اولائك.
-صاحبي=صديقي
-ما كالاه =ما كن له داعي : لا داعي
-اقعد=اجلس
-يزي/بركا..خلاص وتفيد كلمة اقعد علينا =يزي أصلها يجزي توقف عن فعل شيء ما 
بعض المفردات الأخرى
واش راك لا باس...| كيف حالك هل انت بخير
في لامان، تبقي علي خير| الي اللقاء
واش بيك|ما بك
صح باسكان الحاء|صحيح
صحا بفتح الحاء مع المد |اهلا
صحة| صحة
ما كانش منها| هذا التعبير فيه معني عدم التصديق مثلا.... غير ممكن أو لا اصدق
صار..صرا | حدث. مثال نقول واش صرالك بمعني ماذا حدث لك
وليت..صرت| أصبحت..مثال وليت ندير كذا بمعني أصبحت افعل كذا
درت| فعلت أو قمت..من أهم الافعال
دور| استدر..فيها هذا المعني حرفيا ومجازيا
دورة| جولة..مثلا اقول درت دورة في المدينة أي قمت بجولة
تقلب بفتح التاء واللام والقاف تنطق بثلاث نقاط | انقلب. فيها أيضا معني سقط
طاح طيحتو | سقط اسقطته
شاف اخزر | نظر
القايلة وتنطق القاف بثلاث نقاط| القيلولة
قدامك | بحذائك، بجانبك
خلص| تستعمل في الجزائر بمعني دفع المال.
منع بشد النون مع الفتح| انقذ
حوس، قلب بفتح الواو| لها معني ابحث عن الشيئ
حوس| لها أيضا معني اتجول، اتنزه
البلاصة| المكان، الموقع.
اكحل | اسود
ازي..حبس بتشديد الباء| انتهي عن الامر. مثال ازي من الهدرة أي نوقف عن الكلام
أحبس بفتح الباء واسكان الحاء | توقف عن الامر
باش| حتي
بركة كما في الفصحي وايضاتنطق باسكان الراء | كفاية
يزعف، يتغشش| يغضب
زعاف، ما تزعفش| غضب، لا تعضب
خلاصت..قضات | انتهت
نستعرف، ما نستعرفش| اعترف، لا اعترف. فيها أيضا معني اصدق، لا اصدق واحترم، لا احترم، اؤمن، لا اؤمن
جو| عصير واصلها فرنسي
تسحق والسين تنطق مثل الصاد | تحتاج، تريد
تستاهل| تستأهل، تستحق
عندي، ما عنديش| لدي، عندي، ليس لدي
صعيبة| صعبة
مليح..باهي..زين| جميل
بزاف..ياسر..|كثير
درك بضم الدال..ظرك بضم الضاء| الآن
الشتا..المطر..الن  و (في الشرق)|.مطر في الجنوب النو، المطر
عياط..زقا|صراخ
بكا| بكاء
كاين..|موجود..من أهم الافعال
نستنا فيك| انتظر فيك... مثال يستناونا في البلاصة الفلانية بمعني ينتظروننا في المكان الفلاني
ما زال| ليس بعد..لا يزال
واش اسمك..واسمك..واش سمايتك..|ما هو اسمك
واش الكنية تاعك..واش لقمتك...وشنهي نكوتك|ما هو لقبك..ماهو اسم عائلتك
روح لهيك.امش لهيك...|اذهب الي هناك
ارواح هنا..امشي هنا|تعال الي هنا
واش ادير...واش تعمل...واش درت..واش عملت|ماذا تفعل..ماذا فعلت
الخدمة..|العمل..ا  وظيفة
واش تخدم..|ماذا تعمل
نسقسي| أسأل..استقصي
نسقسيك...نجاوبك| اسألك..اجيبك
راهو يحكي...|هو يحكي..||كلمة راهو اصلها اراه وفيها أيضا معني التسويف مثال راه رايح يجيب الدراهم بمعني سوف ياتي بالمال
يجيب بكسر الجيم والياء..|يجلب
الجنان..البحيرة باسكان الباء| الحديقة أو البستان
راجل..مرابضم الميم..طفل بضم الطاء والفاء..طفلة بضم الطاء واسكان الفاء| رجل..امرأة..ولد..ب  نت
ذري بكسر الراء وشدها..ذراري بفتح الراء | أولاد..اطفال|فيه   أيضا معتي الشاب الطائش والمتهور
سبيطار..جادارمية  ..بوليسية أو لابوليس حيث تنطق الباء مثل الاصل الفرنسي..ديوانة|  ستشفي..درك...شرطة  ..جمارك
شرطة..لادوان|شرط  ..جمارك
والو..حتى حاجة..حتاشي| ولا شيء
الشر| الشر..فيه أيضا معني الجوع. مثال اقول أنا ضعت بالجوع بمعني انا جائع جدا
بحرت..ودرت | اضعت
الجامع| المسجد
نحب..نبغي..نشتي | احب اود ارغب
نكره| اكره
تاعي.. انتاعي..ديالي | تبعي..من أهم الافعال وفيه معني الملكية
ايحل بفتح الحاء | يفتح..مثلا نقول الباب محلول بمعني مفتوح وحل الباب بمعني افتح الباب.. في الدارجة نستخدم أيضا الفعل يفتح
نهدر| اتكلم
ادي باسكان الدال| خذ
غدوا..البارح| غدا..البارحة
السمانة..الشهر| الاسبوع..الشهر..ا  لسمانة كلمة ذات اصل فرنسي
بكري.. روطار..متوخر| مبكر..متأخر
نوض| انهض وأيضا معني ابتعد..مثلا نقول غدوا نوض بكري..اي غدا سانهض باكر. مثال اخر نقول نوض من تم بمعني ابتعد من هناك.
رقد| نام
ننسي| ننسي
عييت عيان| تعبت متعب
مدقدق..مهتك| متعب جدا..منهك القوي
برية بفتح الراء والباء واسكان الياء| رسالة
برا| الخارج
خبي..درق| اخف..مثال نقول واين تخبيت بمعني اين اختفيت..خبينا عليهم الورق أي اخفينا عنهم الوثائق
خلي يخلي| ترك يدع..مثال خليني أ روح بمعني دعني اذهب..خليك منها بمعني دعك منها
نحكم باسكان الحاء وفتح النون | امسك اخذ حكم..من أهم الافعال. مثلا نقول احكم مليح الحيل من تم أي امسك الحبل بشدة من هناك..حكمتهم
ما خلينهمش يروحو بمعني امسكتهم ولم اتركهم يذهبوا
أهبل باسكان الهاء مهبول يهبل باسكان الهاء| جن مجنون يجنن.قد يكون.فيها معني الجمال الاخاذ مثلا نقول الطفلة هديك تهبل بمعني هذه المرأة الشابة جميلة جدا. الطفلة تنطق هنا بفتح الطاء.
يرفد...يهز | يرفع يحمل
يرمي.. يطيش..يلوح| يرمي يتخلص من
ما تعاودش| لا تعيد
بعدني..خليني.. قيلني| ابتعد عني..مثلا اقول قيلني منك بمعني دعني منك
يتيري، يْلاوَحْ..يصارع| يرمي
جايح، طْنَحْ | غبي..ابله
طاير، قْبِيح | مشاكس
مَشْحَاحْ، مَشْتَاق | بخيل
مُكْرَاشْ | أكول
شْبَابْ..زين | جميل
مَزْعُوقْ..شين | بشع، ليس جميل
تَشُّونْ..قصير | قصير القامة
مْرَفَّهْ | غني
گَلِّلْ | فقير، بريئ
تخلعت، تْشُوكِيت |فوجئت مع الخوف الشديد
بالاك| ربما
سباط| حذاء
قمجة| قميص
تقاشر| جوارب
قيس بكسر القاف التي تنطق بثلاث نقاط| المس
ما بقاش| لم يعد
يتخايل|يتخيل
جريت وراه| جريت وراءه
كلخلي..كلحني| غشني
غاول..ازرب..شاوط| اسرع
ما علاباليش..مانيش عارف..مادريتش/مادريت! = لا أعلم!
وريلي..| صف لي ارني
سطر وجع|الم
واشنو، وشنهي | ماذا
طابلة | طاولة
فريجيدير | ثلاجة
فيشتا| عيد..عطلة
زرودية، زروندية، سنارية | جزر
تشينة | برتقال
دايمن | دائما
روبة | فستان
كوزينة | مطبخ
كار | حافلة
كاميو | شاحنة
تاقة..طاقة..شبيك | نافذة
قرعة | قارورة
ينوم | يحلم
شحال | كم
باش | لكي..باستعمال ماذا (في حالة السؤال)
منين | من اين
وقتاش..وكتاه| متى
كيفاش | كيف
شكون..ويناه | من
اومبعد | فيما بعد
علابيها | لهذا
كولوار | رواق
سنيوة | صينية
بقراج..بريق | ابريق
فورنو | فرن
فرشيطة |شوكة الأكل
موس..خدمي | سكين
مغيرفة..مغرف | ملعقة
طرشون، محرمة | منديل
غراف | ملعقة كبيرة
لافابو (الفاء ينطق v) وهي كلمة فرنسية | بالوعة
تريسيتي..الضو | الكهرباء
بالي..مصلحة | مكنسة
كوفيرطة (الفاء ينطق v)..زاورة (في بعض المناطق) | غطاء..بطانية
الدار | البيت
بيت | غرفة
دراهم, سوارد | مال..اموال
شيك | صك
بونكا | بنك
الدربوكة | الطبل
الجواق..الغايطة أو القصبة | المزمار
بالون..ابلوطة| كرة
سيتيرنا | صهريج
روبيني | صنبور ويسمى أيضا السبالة في منطقة الأغواط لأسباب تاريخية
لفطور | الغذاء
لعشا | العشاء
ماكلة | اكل
حوت | سمك
كرموس، بخسيس | تين
جلبانة | بازلاء
كابويا | القرع
كرمبيط..كرمب| الكرنب
باتنجال | باذمجان ويسمى في المناطق الجنوبية الدنجال لكثرة أكله
سلاطة..شلاظة| سلطة
شباب..شابة..زين..ز  ينة| جميل..جميلة
مليح | حسن
لاتاي | الشاي
القناوية 3 نقاط فوق القاف| البامياء
بابور | سفينة
فلوكة | قارب
الدروج | الدرج
السلوم | السلم
سطاد | ملعب
فرملية | ممرضة
بوست ب= | جهاز الراديو
الحقرة | الظلم
تراباندو | تجارة غير شرعية
سنسلة | عقد
باطيما | عمارة
كاوكاو | فول سوداني
ٌٌٌّقوسطو | مزاج
باسينة | حوض
ستيلو | قلم
كرطابل | محفظة دراسية
طابلية | مئزر
مسيد..ليكول | مدرسة
الباك | البكالوريا
آرواح نسحقك : تعال أحتاجك... 
وغيرها من الكلمات.. 
مأخوذ من موقع ويكيبيديا مع قليل من التعديل.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> هذا ما استطعت جمعه في هذه العجالة ، ومدينةوهران كانت مدينة للحديث والفقه والأدب والنحو في ما مضى من الزمان ، فأسأل الله في الأخير أن تعيد لنا هذه المدينة العتيقة ذكرى هؤلاء العلماء ، و تنجب نساؤه اأمثال من سبق من النبلاء كأبي القاسم الحافظ وابن قرقول المحدث وغيرهما رحمهم الله تعالى أجمعين ، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز والله المستعان وعليه التكلان .


.
آمين .
بارك الله فيك ، وننتظر منك ، الكلام عن مدن أخرى مثل ما أفدتنا عن وهران الباهية، التي أصبحنا و أمسينا نعرف عنها ما جهلناه عن بلدنا، وما لا يعرفه غيرنا، زادك الله من العلم النافع ،  ان شاء الله.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> و هذه إضافة تحوي الكثير من الفوائد  .....


 السلام عليكم، بارك الله فيك عن المجهود الذي بذلته و خاصة لتعريفنا بالنايلين و أعلامهم ، زادك الله من العلم النافع، وننتظر منك  إضافات و فوائد أخرى..ان شاء الله ، 
لا تنسو ان الجزائر كبيرة وفيها مدن ، نجهل الكثير عنها.. أعاننا الله على التعريف بها..

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> أما الرسائل الأدبية فلي عودة لـ :
> منامات الوهراني ومقاماته ورسائله 
> ابن محرز الوهراني 
> أرجو أن لا يفترب منه أحد ...( ابتسامة ) لأنه يعني لي الكثير... فقد كانت رحلتي في الماجستير تدور حول رسائلة ومناماته و مقاماته 
> 
> ولي عود باذن الله تعالى .


السلام عليكم ، ننتظر عودتك وما في جعبتك، ولا تنسي ما وعدتنا عن الوالد ، بارك الله لك فيه وزاده من فضله، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> ومن هؤلاء الذين يستحقون الترجمة من أبناء الجزائر ، الذين نبغوا في غير وطنهم ، وليس ذلك بغريب ، لأن الجزائر كما قيل : طينة علم وذكاء وصدق شاعر النهضة محمد العيد آل خليفة إذ يقول: 
> إن الجزائر لم تزل في نسلها .....أُمًا ولودا خصبة الأرحام


السلام عليكم ، صدق الشاعر، وازداد حب الجزائر في قلوبنا، 
وبارك الله فيك ، تراجم أفدتنا بها و خاصة للمعاصرين منهم ، جزاك الله خيرا.. ،
 وان كان هناك المزيد -ننتظر ذلك- فالجزائر تحتاج لأبنائها و علمائها ، و الصالحين من أبنائها...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> هذا الكتاب للشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري قرأته قديماً وهو فريد في بابه ويضع تصوراً للدولة الإسلامية المعاصرة في شتى صورها وهو يرد بجلاء على العلمانيين وأمثالهم ممن همهم اقصاء الدين عن مظاهر الحياة والحضارة بتقديم صورة عملية عن دولة الإسلام المعاصرة.


بارك الله فيك على المتابعة والمشاركة، زادك الله من العلم النافع...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

محمد بن عبد الرحمن الديسي

1270 – 1339 هـ
1854 – 1921 م

منقول ... وكتبه الحاج بونيف 

الشيخ محمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن الديسي آل سيدي ابراهيم الغول دفين مدينة ( بوسعادة ) ، ولد المترجم سنة 1270هـ/ 1854م بقرية الديس القريبة من هذه المدينة الواقعة بالجنوب الشرقي من عاصمة الجزائر و بها نشأ و تربى يتيما في حجر والدته السيدة خديجة بنت محمد بن الخرشي فكفلته أمه وشاركها في الحنو والشفقة عليه كل من جدته وعمته عائشة و زادهن عطفا و رأفة به كونه رحمه الله ولد أكمه فكن كلهن حيطة له ، ( ولا يعدم الخوار من أمة حنة ) فاعتنين كلهن بتنشئته نشأة أهل الخير والصلاح فدفعن به إلى الكتاب، و قد منحه الله حافظة واعية، فحفظ القرآن الكريم سماعا في زمن قصير، و جوده فاتقن قراءاته بالروايات السبع المشهورة. ثم انكب على حفظ متون العلم المتداولة يومئذ بين طلبة الزوايا والمشهور تدريسها بجامعي الزيتونة والأزهر حتى استوعب في صدره ما يقرب من نحو الخمسين متنا في فنون مختلفة، وكان يستظهر من النظم في اليوم نحو المائة بيت، مع ما كان يستحضره من نصوص الحديث الشريف مسندة إلى الصحاح الست مع ما يتعلق بها من أقوال الشراح والمفسرين كل ذلك يحفظه عن ظهر قلب، وظاهرة الحفظ عند العميان هي كما يعلم ظاهرة معروفة من قديم حتى قيل في المثل " أحفظ من العميان " . وكان فيمن انتفع بعلمهم من الشيوخ الشيخ ابن أبي القاسم الديسي المعروف بابن عروس والد شيخنا الحفناوي.






ثم ارتحل الشيخ من بلدته إلى جبال زواوة فالتحق بزاوية الشيخ سعيد بن أبي داود القائمة بآقبو فقضى هنالك زمنا حقق فيه معلوماته الشرعية واللغوية وفي القراءات والتجويد أيضا، ثم انتقل منها إلى زاوية الهامل القريبة من بوسعادة والديس حيث مسقط رأسه، فاتصل بشيخها ومؤسسها الفقيه الصوفي الكبير الشيخ محمد بن أبي القاسم الشريف الهاملي ولازمه ملازمة طويلة، وكان إذ ذاك يبلغ من العمر ثلاثا وثلاثين سنة وبهذه الزاوية ظهر علمه وانتشر فضله وأصبح ممن يشار إليهم بالبنان في حل المشكلات ويستثبح بضوئهم في المدلهمات . وهناك انقطع للإفادة والاستفادة فلا تراه إلا في مجلس علم أو عبادة معرضا عن الدنيا وزخرفها مقبلا على الطلبة يعلمهم ويواسيهم ويساعدهم في شؤونهم الدراسية والمعاشية أيضا ما استطاع وخاصة في شهر رمضان فإنه كان يزيدهم منه فضلا وإحسانا ...






وكان مما وصفه به شيخنا الحفناوي في كتابه تعريف الخلف ( ج 2 ص 399-400 ) إذ قال هو " من أجل المشائخ المعتبرين متخلقا بالأخلاق الرائقة والأحوال الفائقة علما وعملا وزهدا وورعا ومحبة في الله وأهله ووقوفا مع الكتاب والسنة، يقول من عاشره ووزنه بالميزان الشرعي أن جزءا من أحواله لا يخرج عن الشرع ... وكان يحب الخمول ويكره المحمدة والظهور ، لين الجانب صبورا غيورا على الدين صاحب حزم واجتهاد منذ خلق ما نطق بفحش ولا ضبطنا عنه ساعة هو غافل فيها عن دينه ... وهكذا يستمر شيخنا الحفناوي في حديثه عن مناقب و التأليف، ذكي الفهم غواصا في المعاني الدقيقة جبل علم، محاججا ، وكان في درسه رحمه الله يجمع لتلامذته من مسائل العلم على سبيل التسهيل النظائر والضوابط. 



ولم يمنعه كف بصره عن المشاركة في ميدان التأليف مستعينا في ذلك بأخص تلامذته ومن كان يلوذ به من نجباء الطلبة فكان يملي عليهم وهم يكتبون فاجتمع له بذلك عدد لا بأس به من مؤلفاته نظما ونثرا ، فطبع بعضها و بقي أكثرها . 
إذا أبصر المرء المروءة و اتقى ** و إن عمى العينان فهو بصير.





فمن المطبوع كتابه المسمى " بالكلمات الشافية في شرح العقيدة الشعيبية " ، وهي منظومة في التوحيد للشيخ أبي بكر شعيب بن علي قاضي مدينة تلمسان المتوفي سنة 1346هـ/1928م ، وكان تمام تأليف هذا الشرح سنة 1316هـ/1899م ، و له منظومة في العقائد شرحها الشيخ محمد بن يوسف الكافي بعنوان "إيقاظ الوسنان الفاتح لمنظومة التوحيد لابن عبد الرحمن " ، طبعت بدمشق ، وكتاب " توهين القول المتين " وضعه في الرد على الشيخ قاسم بن سعيد الشماخي العامري الإباضي فيما تعرض له في كتابه "القول المتين من الطعن في عقائد أهل السنة" ، فكان المترجم في صنيعه هذا على حد قول عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه :


أن يأخذ الله من عيني نورهما ** ففي لساني وسمعي منهما نور
قلبي ذكي و عقلي غير ذي دخل ** وفي فمي صارم كالسيف مشهور






والكتاب مطبوع بالجزائر على الحجر ، وله مقامة أدبية و ضعها في أسلوب مفاخرة أو مناظرة بين العلم و الجهل، طبعت بتونس مضافا إليها قصيدة له في تفضيل الحاضرة على البادية . ولغز في الرضاب على أسلوب المقامة و شرح له أسماه " بذل الكرامة لقراء المقامة " و له قصيدة أخرى بعنوان " الأدلة الواضحة البادية في تفضيل البادية " جاءت في معناها عكس الأولى ، نشرت في كتاب : "تدبير صحة الأبدان في السفر و زيارة البلدان " لأبي القاسم المدني شقيق شيخنا الحفناوي طبع الكتاب بالجزائر سنة 1313هـ/1913م، كما نشرت له مجلة آمال الجزائرية في عددها الثاني الصادر في شهر جوان 1969م نتفا من أشعاره. 



وأما غير المطبوع فقد بلغنا منها كتابه المسمى "بالموجز المفيد" شرح به منظومته عقد الجيد في علم الكلام وكتاب "المشرب الراوي على منظومة الشبراوي" ، ومنظومة في الجمل باسم "الزهرة المقتطفة" وجعل عليها شرحا باسم" القهوة المرتشفة "و ألحقها بحاشية أسماها" الحديقة المزخرفة "، ونظم ورقات امام الحرمتين في الأصول باسم "سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول" في 99 بيتا ووضع عليه شرحا وجيزا اسمه "النصح المبذول" ، وكان وضعه لهذا النظم مع الشرح بزاوية الهامل سنة 1308هـ وله شرح على كنز الحقائق في الحديث للمناوي ، وشرح على متن الشهاب في الحديث أيضا ، وله العقيدة الفريدة ، ورسالة في نسب سيدي نايل ، وشرح على الصلاة المشيشية ، وبديعية نظمها في مدح مؤسس زاوية قرية الهامل في بوسعادة : الشيخ محمد بن أبي القاسم ، وشرحها في كتاب أسماه تحفة الإخوان ، و لعلها هي القصيدة المشهورة باسم " المسعودية " كما أنه شرح منظومة " الاسمائية " التي جمع فيها شيخ الزاوية المذكور مع جميع أوراده و أذكاره و سمى شرحه هذا باسم " الفوز الغانم " ، وله رسالة شرح بها الأبيات الثلاثة المشهورة المنسوبة للشيخ ابن عربي الصوفي :


توضأ بماء الغيب إن كنت ذا سر ** و إلا تيمم بالصعيد أو الصخر
و قدم اماما كنت أنت امامه **و صل صلاة الفجر في أول العصر
فهذي صلاة العارفين بربهم ** فان كنت منهم فانضح البر بالبحر




وله رسالة وضعها كخاتمة لألفية ابن مالك في النحو فانتقده فيها الشيخ عاشور الخنقي فرد عليه المترجم بتأليف أسماه " الساجور للعادي العقور عاشور "، و له كذلك في الرد على كتاب " منار الأشراف " الذي وضعه عاشور المطبوع بالجزائر سنة 1332هـ/1914م تأليف باسم " هدم المنار " و له رسائل أخرى متعددة تحتوي على مسائل كثيرة ... و ديوان شعر يحتوي على نحو أربعة آلاف بيت، طرق فيه أغلب أبواب الشعر وفنونه المتعارفة عند العرب ، وقفت عليه مخطوطا بزاوية الهامل. ( 1 )





كما توجد بعض مقطوعات و قصائد له متفرقة هنا وهناك عند بعض الإخوان لم توجد في ديوانه منها ما أورده شيخنا أبو القاسم الحفناوي في كتابه " تعريف الخلف " حيث قال : وله معنا أدبيات كثيرة .، وأورد له نموذجا من شعره و نثره ....






وهذا هو النموذج : ( 2 )

يقول الشيخ الحفناوي : 

" ولما بعثت له الجزء الأول من هذا التعريف قرظه بقوله :

نحمدك اللهم يا من جعل العلم حلية الأبرار، و قنية المهتدين الأخيار ، و نصلي و نسلم على سيدنا محمد الرحمة المهداة ، و على آله و أصحابه الأئمة الهداة ، 

أما بعد: فإن العلم من أفضل الذخائر ، وأشرف ما يتنافس في خدمته أفاضل الأوائل و الأواخر ، وهو لعمري من أسنى المواهب ، وأعلى المفاخر والمناقب ، فالعلماء و أعيانهم مفقودة ، وآثارهم على صفحات الدهر موجودة، وإن من أظرف فنونه ، وألطف أغراضه وعيونه، فن التاريخ الجليل، المعظم في كل أمة وقبيل، الذي لولاه ما عرفت سير الملوك والعظماء ولا حفظت تراجم العلماء والحكماء، وإن من أبدع مصنفاته و أحسنها، وأجل مؤلفاته وأتقنها، السفر المسمى " بتعريف الخلف برجال السلف " الذي حرره العلامة المحقق بلا مدافع والجهبذ المدقق بل منازع، فريد عصره السيد الحفناوي بن الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى وأسعد أحواله، وأنجح فيما يرجوه في الدارين آماله، فإنه كتاب جليل الموضوع أحيا به مجد علماء القطر، وأبان عن مآثرهم و مالهم من جميل الذكر، وقد قلت أبياتا في مدح المؤلف و تأليفه، متضمنة لتاريخه حسب الإستطاعة، فإن الإنفاق بقدر البضاعة :



حبذا عقد جمان و درر ** صاغه الحبر الجليل المعتبر
مفرد العصر الهمام المرتضى ** ما جد الآباء محمود السير
إن وشى طرسا فحدث ما تشا ** عن بيان و معان كالغرز
لو ذعي ذو مزايا جمة ** فارس التحرير غواص الفكر
ذلك الحفني نبراس الدجا ** في علاه صدق الخبر الخبر
و كفانا شاهدا إبرازه **تحفة في العصر تسبي من نظر
ضمنها تعريفه بالعلما** من رجال ذكرهم يجلي الكدر
جملوا الغرب و أعلوا قدره ** و هم للغرب نعم المفتخر
خدموا العلم فما أسعدهم ** ظفروا بالفوز في أعلى مقر
زينت أسماؤهم مدرسة ** بجوار الثغلبي القطب الأبر
روضة العلم و مغنى الفضلا ** سوف يحيى في حماها ما اندثر
ياله سفرا غدا تاريخه ** جل للتعريف معنى قد بهر


فتراه من خلال أعماله في الإنتاج العلمي والأدبي يصدق عليه قول الوزير الأديب أحمد بن الحسين الباخرزي في وصف أبي العلاء ( الكفيف ) : " هو ضرير ما له في أنواع الأدب ضريب، ومكفوف في قميص الفضل ملفوف، ومحجوب خصمه الألد محجوج ...






وهكذا استمر الشيخ على خطته المرضية في تدريس العلم لطلابه وتحرير مسائله بالكتابة والتأليف معتكفا على الطاعات إلى ما قبل وفاته بيومين حضر مجلسه عبد الحي الكتاني الفاسي فأجاز كل منهما صاحبه حسب الاجازة التقليدية العامة الجاري العمل بها بين العلماء على سبيل التبرك ووصل السند العلمي. و توفي إلى رحمة الله يوم السبت 22 ذي الحجة 1339هـ/17 أوط 1921م ودفن طيب الله ثراه بجوار قبر الشيخ محمد بن أبي القاسم داخل قبة الضريح بزاوية الهامل – بوسعادة.



ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــ 

(1) هو ديوان "منة الحنان المنان"، وهو ديوان يشتمل على أكثر من أربعة آلاف بيت، في أغراض مختلفة: المدائح النبوية، المنظومات الفقهية و النحوية، مدح الشيخ الأكبر ، التهاني، المراثي، الاجازات…وغيره  


(2) تعريف الخلف برجال السلف ج 2 ص 415-417 مؤسسة الرسالة لبنان 1402هـ/1982م.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الفقيه المحدث المقرئ المجود ، العالم الأثري ابن العنابي


الفقيه المحدث المقرئ المجود ، العالم الأثري ابن العنابي

نترجم هنا لعلم من أعلام الفقه و الحديث ، وأحد رجال الفكر والإصلاح في العالم الإسلامي فهو يعد رائداً ليس في تجديد الفكر الإسلامي فحسب، بل في الفكر العسكري والسياسي نفسه، وهو متقدّم في أكثر من جانب فكري وتجديدي عن معاصريه دعاة النهضة الحديثة من أمثال رفاعة الطهطاوي، فقد تقدمهم في تاريخ التأليف بنحو خمس سنوات، وإن لم يتح له من الشهرة ما أتيح للطهطاوي وغيره لعوامل عديدة مختلفة يخرج ذكرها عن نطاق هذه الكلمة للتعريف بهذا العالم الجليل، وبأعماله الرائدة الجادة التي لم تشوبها تأثيرات الأعداء على حساب النهج الإسلامي الصحيح – كغيره من دعاة التحرر الديني– فكان بحق صاحب النَّفَس الإسلامي العزيز، والاستعلاء الإيماني على الكفرة، والدعوة إلى الجهاد في سبيل الله في ضوء نصوص القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية الشريفة، ورغم ما تعرض له كغيره من أهل السنة المصلحين من مضايقات و إبتلاءات ومكايد من مرتزقة الدين والفتاوى ، الجامدة عقولهم ، المنحرفة عقائدهم ، إلا أنه بقي صامدا لا يلين و لا يتغير ، قويًّا في مواقفه وإنكاره عليهم فجزاه الله خير الجزاء و رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.


كنيته و اسمه وأسرته ومولده:

أبو عبد الله، محمد بن محمود بن محمد بن حسين بن محمد بن عيسى الأزميرلي الجزائري، الحَنَفي، الأَثَري، الشهير بابن العُنّابي نسبة الى مدينة عُنّابة وهي مدينة بأقصى الشرق الجزائري سمّيت بذلك نسبة الى شجرة العُنّاب وهو نبات أحمر حلو لذيذ الطعم على شكل ثمرة النبق بنبت بكثرة في هذه المدينة.

يرجع أصل الأسرة إلى تركيا وبالضبط الى مدينة أزمير ، انتقل بعض اجداده مع بداية الوجود العثماني الى الجزائر ، ثم نزحت اسرته الى مدينة عُنّابة فاستوطنتها مدة طويلة فنسبت اليها ، ثم استوطن جده حسين بن محمد مدينة الجزائر، حيث وُلد مترجمنا سنة 1189هجرية/1775ميلادي-كما ذكر بنفسه.

في هذه الأسرة الجزائرية ذات الأصول التركية العريقة في العلم و الجاه نشأ مترجمنا ، هذه الاسرة كانت تتمتع بمنزلة دينية و اجتماعية معتبرة ، فقد تولى الكثير من أفرادها مناصب دينية و سياسية و فكرية هامة ، وتركوا مؤلفات وآثار علمية وفكرية أثروا بها المكتبة الاسلامية التراثية – لكنها ضاعت مع الأسف الشديد - , فقد تولى جده الأكبر المفسر (حسين بن محمد) الإفتاء الحنفي ولقب بشيخ الإسلام وهو منصب لا يفوقه في الإعتبار سوى الداي رئيس الدولة, كما تولى جده الأدنى (محمد بن حسين) قضاء الحنفية بالجزائر ، أما والده محمود فقد كان من علماء و أعيان الحنفية أشتهر بالعلم و التقوى ، و حظي بالتقدير الكبير من طرف العلماء و الحكام العثمانيين ، و كذلك أشتهر أخوه لأمّه الشيخ مصطفى العنّابي بالعلم و الفقه وقد شاركه في الأخذ عن الكثير من شيوخه و أساتذته ، وهو يعد من فقهاء الحنفية ومحدثيها وقد تولى قضاء الحنفية في الجزائر.


طلبه العلم و شيوخه:

من اوائل الذين تلقى عنهم مترجمنا العلم هو والده محمود (ت1236هـ ) الذي تعلم على يديه مبادئ العربية ، وقرأ وحفظ على يديه القرآن الكريم ، كما تلقى عنه الفقه الحنفي، ومختلِفَ العلوم الدينية و الدنيوية المتداولة في عصره ، وقد تلقى عنه أيضاً صحيحَ البخاري قراءة وسماعاً لجميعه، وأجازه.

وقد أدرك المترجم جدّه محمداً (ت1203هـ )الذي قرأ عليه القرآن الكريم وأخذ عنه تفسير والده حسين شيخ الاسلام (ت1150هـ)، و بعض الفقه الحنفي ، و الحديث الشريف حيث سمع عليه قطعة من صحيح البخاري، وحصل على إجازته.

و من شيوخه أيضا :

- مفتي المالكية علي بن عبد القادر بن الأمين (ت 1235 هـ ): " الشيخ أبو الحسن علي بن عبد القادر بن الأمين، العالم العلامة درس بالأزهر الشريف و أخذ عن علمائه وشيوخه، مفتي المالكية بالجزائر المحمية ، المؤلف المشارك ، المتفنن الفاضل" درس عليه مترجمنا و أخذ عنه الفقه المالكي و الحديث الشريف " ... فقرأ عليه صحيح البخاري سماعا لبعضه وأجازة بسائر مروياته عن شيخه أبي الحسن علي بن العربي السقاط المغربي عن شيخه محمد بن عبد الرحمن الفاسي صاحب " المنح البادية في الاسانيد العالية" ، كما أجازه في الكتب الستة و موطأ الأمام مالك ، و كتب القاضي عياض وتلقى عنه بعض المسلسلات.

- ومن شيوخه أيضا حمودة بن محمد المقايسي الجزائري ( ت 1245 هـ ): " المقايسي نسبته إلى صناعة الأساور المعروفة في الجزائر بـ« المْقَايَسْ ، جمع ومفردها مَقْيَاسْ باللهجة الجزائرية »، وقد درس على علماء الجزائر ثم اتجه الى مصر حيث انتسب الى الأزهر الشريف وتتلمذ على علمائه وشيوخه ، وأجازوه بمروياتهم وكتبهم ومنهم مرتضي الزبيدي و محمد الأمير الصغير و حسن العطار و محمد الدسوقي و حجازي بن عبد المطلب العدوي ، كما أذنوا له بالتدريس هناك ، ثم انتقل الى تونس إلا ان مقامه لم يطل بها ، فعاد الى بلاده الجزائر واشتغل بالتدريس و نشر العلم و المعرفة ، وكان يعيش من صناعة المقايس التي كانت مصدر رزقه، و قد مات فقيرا في الجزائر سنة 1245 هـ ، و قد حلاه مرتضي الزبيدي في إجازته ب : " الشيخ الصالح الوجيه الورع الفاضل المفيد السيد الجليل و الماجد النبيل " و قد جمع المقايسي أسانيده في ثبت خاص يرويه عنه تلميذه ابن العنابي.

- الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد صالح الرضوي البخاري(ت 1263هـ): " الإمام العارف المحدث المسند ،الماهر الرحال الجوال أبو عبد الله محمد صالح الرضوي نسبا السمرقندي أصلا ومولدا البخاري طلبا للعلم وشهرة ، هذا الشيخ أصله من سمرقند وبه ولد ودخل بخارى والهند واليمن والحجاز وتونس والجزائر ومصر والمغرب الأقصى وأخذ عنه ورزق سعدا في التلاميذ وإقبالا عظيما أخذ عنه بحيث عنه في كل بلد ومصر أعيانه وكباره ، ثم سكن المدينة المنورة [فهرس الفهارس: 1 / 432]

أجاز ابن العنابي بالصحيحين و الكتب الستة والموطأ وفقه الحنفية وبعض المسلسلات ودلائل الخيرات.

كما أجازه في القراءات العالم احمد بن الكاهية الحنفي ، و غيرهم من العلماء و الأساتذة في الجزائر ومصر وتونس و الحجاز.

الى جانب العلوم الشرعية الدينية التي تلقاها ودرسها على العلماء الذين ذكرنا بعضهم ، عرف عن ابن العنابي حبه وشغفه بالمطالعة و القراءة ، فكان يطالع في مكتبة الأسرة و يشتري ما يصل الى الجزائر من كتب ونشريات ، فطالع كتب التوحيد و التاريخ و الأدب و السياسة ، مما أكسبه ثقافة واسعة جعلته بتفتح يوعي على مشاكل العصر ويدرس بتبصر الاضطرابات السياسية و الأجتماعية و يواكب التحولات الكبرى التي عرفتها المجتمعات و الدول الاسلامية و الاوروبية ، و يتفاعل معها.


وظائفه وأعماله:

أول وظيفة يتولاها مترجمنا كانت منصب القضاء الحنفي سنة 1208 هـ وهو من المناصب الخطيرة والهامة التي تتطلب من صاحبه سعة العلم و الإطلاع ، ولاه أياه الداي أحمد باشا بالإضافة إلى مهمة ثانية و هي الكتابة إلى باي تونس، إلا أنه أستقال من هذه الوظيفة سنة 1210 هـ في عهد الداي حسين باشا الذي تدخل في وظيفة القضاء و أراد أن يلزمه بأمر مخالف للشرع وهذا يدل على التزام مترجمنا بالشرع وقوة إيمانه و تقواه وورعه ، وصلابته وقوته في الحق وأنه لا يخاف من السلطان و لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم ، ثم يعود في عهد عمر باشا الى وظيفته في القضاء الحنفي ، كما يكلفه الباشا بسفارة الى سلطان المغرب الأقصى و التي نجح فيها نجاحا باهرا نال بها حضوة كبيرة عند الباشا ، كما وجهه الداي سفيرا في مهمة الى الأستانة بعد المواجهة بين الأسطول البحري الجزائري والأسطول الإنكليزي سنة 1816م والتي شهدت خسارة بعض قطع الأسطول الجزائري ليشرح له أسباب هذه النكبة ويطلب منه العون.

و بذلك يتضح أن ابن العنابي لم يكن مجرد عالم بالفقه و ما إليه من علوم الدين, بل كان أيضا دبلوماسيا ناجحاً و خبيراً بشؤون الدول.

و في سنة 1213هـ يتوفي مفتي الجزائر فيعين ابن العنابي في وظيفة المفتي الحنفي للجزائر المحروسة ، كما تولى أيضا نقابة الأشراف، وبقي في هذه الوظيفة حتى سنة 1236هـ، وهي السنة التي توجه فيها لأداء فريضة الحج رفقة والده الذي توفي في طريق العودة ، وبعد ادائه لفريضة الحج و في طريق العودة استقر المترجم في الإسكندرية، ثم توجّه للقاهرة، وبقي يدرّس ويفيد في الأزهر نحو تسع سنوات، وأخذ عنه عدد من العلماء، منهم العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ، والشيخ إبراهيم السقا.

وفي أواخر سنة 1244 هـ أرسل له حسين باشا والي الجزائر سفينة خاصة يطلبه للمجيء، فذهب إليه، وفي طريقه مرَّ بتونس، وأخذ عنه بعض علمائها، ووصل إلى الجزائر أوائل سنة 1245هـ، وفيها قدّمه الوالي، وقلّده الإفتاء من جديد.


الإحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر و الجهاد:

في 25 ماي 1830م أنطلقت الحملة الفرنسية الصليبية من ميناء طولون تجاه الشواطئ الجزائرية التي وصلتها يوم 13 جوان 1830م وشرعت في عملية الإنزال مباشرة في اليوم الموالي، وقد واجهتها جيوش الداي حسين بقيادة صهره إبراهيم باشا الذي لم يكن يملك لا الخبرة العسكرية و لا الحنكة القيادية ، فانهزمت جيوشه وفر مع بعض مقربيه الى ضواحي التيطري ، وكانت لعملية فرار ابراهيم باشا قائد الجيش الجزائري انعكاسات سلبية وخطيرة على معنويات الجيش مما دفع بالداي حسين إلى استدعاء المفتي محمد بن العنابي ليطلب منه جمع الشعب واقناع الناس بالجهاد دفاعا عن الاسلام و البلاد وقيادة المقاومة لعرقلة تقدم الغزاة الفرنسيين ، فقبل بالمهمة وتقدم الصفوف ، لكن الأمر كان قد قضي من قبل ، وحسم الموقف لصالح الفرنسيين ، فاضطر الداي الى توقيع معاهدة الاستسلام ، و قد طلبت السلطات الفرنسية من المفتي ابن العنابي التعاون معها فرفض ، بل تزعم حركة المعارضة لنزع الممتلكات الاسلامية و تحويلها الى ثكنات و مستشفيات وراسل زعماء القبائل يحثهم على الثورة و المقاومة و الجهاد ضد الكفار وقد تفطنت له السلطات الاستعمارية ، فتم توقيفه وسجنه بأمر من الجنرال الفرنسي (كلوزيل closel) بدعوى تدبير مؤامرة ضد الفرنسيين و إعادة الحكم الإسلامي للجزائر ، و تعرّضت أسرته للاضطهاد و الاهانة ، ثم قرر كلوزيل نفيه من الجزائر في مهلة ضيقة، ولم يحصل له صديقه حمدان بن عثمان خوجة على مهلة عشرين يوما من أجل بيع أملاكه و تصفية ديونه إلا بصعوبة كبيرة، ثم ترك وطنه لآخر مرة سنة (1247هـ/ 1831م) و انتهى إلى مصر، فأقام بالإسكندرية مرة ثانية.


في مصر مرة آخرى:

عاد مترجمنا إلى مصر ليستقر بمدينة الإسكندرية والتي سبق له الاقامة بها من قبل لمدة تسع سنوات (1235- 1244هـ/ 1820- 1829م) ، وقد سمع به والي مصر محمد علي باشا وكان قد أطلع على كتابه " نظم الجنود " فرحّب به ، وخصّه باهتمام لكفاءته العلمية وجديته، وروحه الإسلامية، وإخلاصه في رأيه وعمله، فأسند إليه وظيفة الإفتاء الحنفي في الاسكندرية بعد وفاة مفتيها الشيخ خليل السعران ، مع ممارسته التدريس في الأزهر الشريف حيث التفّ حوله كوكبة من الطلبة والمثقفين المصريين والتونسيين، وسواهم، مستفيدين من عمله وفقهه ورأيه، فأخذ عنه علماء من أهل الإسكندرية ومن خارجها، مثل الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ الذي زاره سنة 1247 هـ ، وكذا محمد القاوقجي و محمد بيرم التونسي و محمد بن علي الطحاوي المصري الذين أجازهم .

كما تتلمذ على يديه الشيوخ و العلماء محمد البنّا وابراهيم السقا و عبد القادر الرافعي و غيرهم.

وقد أشتهر عن المؤلف عنايته بقراءة القرآن الكريم وتجويده و كذلك الاهتمام و الشغف بالحديث الشريف رواية ودراية، فكان يقرأ الصحيحين فقد سمعهما عنه الكثير من تلاميذه ، كما اقرأ أطراف الكتب الستة ، وهذا شئ نادر في عصر قل فيه الإهتمام بكتب الحديث الشريف وكثر الدجل و الشعوذة و سيطرت الافكار الجامدة ، ولذلك وصف بالعالم الأثري ، و ممن أطلق عليه هذه الصفة (( الأثري )) الشيخان عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل شيخ وإبراهيم السقّا ، ولهما الحق في ذلك حيث انه أهتم بالتأليف و التقييد في الحديث الشريف يدل على ذلك انتخابه كتاباً من أحاديث صحيح ابن حبان، وآخر من زوائد سنن البيهقي، وهي كتب متخصّصة قلّ من اعتنى بها في وقته، وله كتاب آخر انتقى فيه من الصحاح و الكتب الستة ، وهذه جهود نادرة في وقت كان فيه علم الحديث غريباً، ثم إن كتابه " السعي المحمود في نظام الجنود " جلُّه استدلال بالقرآن الكريم و الحديث الشريف.


وقد جمع اخي الأستاذ محمد زياد بن عمر التكلة - حفظه الله - أسماء بعض العلماء و المشائخ الآخذين عنه انقلهم هنا للفائدة :

" روى عنه عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وابنه عبد اللطيف، ومحمد بن خليل القاوقجي، ومحمد بيرم الرابع، وإبراهيم السقا، وأحمد بن حسن الرشيدي، وأحمد بن يوسف بن يوسف القنياتي، ومحمد بن محمد مطر العفيفي الشافعي، وعبد الرحمن بن عثمان الدمياطي الغمراوي، وإبراهيم بن حسن الأسعردي، ومحمد بن علي الطحاوي، وعبد القادر الرافعي الطرابلسي، وممن أخذ عنه: أحمد التميمي الخليلي مفتي القاهرة المحروسة، ومحمد البنا مفتي الإسكندرية، وعلي البقلي، وخليل الرشيدي، ومحمد الكتبي، ومحمد الملّاح الإسكندري".


و قد منح مترجمنا إجازته لأهل عصره مقلدا بذلك أستاذه ابن الأمين في منح الإجازة لأهل العصر، كما نص في إجازته لمحمد بيرم الرابع.


بقي المترجم في الإفتاء الحنفي حتى سنة 1266 هـ حين عزله عباس باشا حفيد محمد علي باشا بسعي بعض مشايخ السوء الذين وجهوا انتقادات عديدة لابن العنابي، منها اتهامه بتقليد الكفار وبأنه زنديق خارجي وهي من التهم التي الصقت بأمثالُه من المصلحينَ الداعين للسنّة و المنكرين المحاربين للمتسترين بالدين و المرتزقين من الفتاوى ، فهمش و أهين فما كان منه إلا أن اعتزل الناس في بيته ، لا يستقبل إلا بعض المقربين منه وتلامذته ، كأبناء بلده الجزائريين العلماء الذين هربوا من بطش الاستعمار الفرنسي محمد الأرناؤوط الفقيه الحنفي و مصطفى الكبابطي ، لدراسة مسائل علمية أو لفتوى دينية حتى وفاته رحمه الله.


وفاته:

توفي رحمه الله تعالى في ربيع الآخِر سنة 1267هـ / 1851م ، عن ثمان وسبعين سنة في مدينة الإسكندرية ، وأرَّخ وفاته الشاعر محمد عاقل بقوله: ((اليوم رمس مفتي الإسكندرية)).

وقد بقيت سلالة و ذرية ابن العنابي حتى اليوم بالإسكندرية، وتُعرف بأسرة المفتي الجزائرلي.


أقوال العلماء وثناؤهم عليه:

- قال عنه إمام عصره العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ الذي لقيه بين سنتي 1237 و1241 هـ : '' لقيتُ بمصر مفتي الجزائر محمد بن محمود الجزائري الحنفي الأثري، فوجدتُه حسن العقيدة، طويل الباع في العلوم الشرعية ''.

وقال عنه أيضا: (( لقيت بمصر مفتي الجزائر محمد بن محمود الجزائري الحنفي الأثري، فوجدته حسن العقيدة، طويل الباع في العلوم الشرعية )). (إجازته لابن جلعود، انظر عقد الدرر لابن عيسى 68، وعلماء نجد للبسام 1/189).

وجاء النص عنه أطول في إجازته لعبد العزيز بن مرشد، وفيها: (( وجدته حسن العقيدة، لين العريكة، متواضعاً، طويل الباع في العلوم الشرعية)). (نشر الإجازة الأخ البحاثة راشد بن عساكر في جريدة الرياض عدد الجمعة 6/ذي القعدة/1428)

- وقال عبد الحميد بك في تاريخه ( ص190): (( وكان رحمه الله تعالى إماماً فاضلاً، عارفاً بالعبادات والأحكام في المذاهب الأربعة على اختلافها، واختلاف أقوالها، والراجح منها، والضعيف فيها، وعالماً في باقي المنقول والمعقول، والسياسات العمومية والخصوصية الخارجية والداخلية، وله إنشاءات وشعر)).

- ووصفه تلميذه إبراهيم السقا أوائل بلوغ المقصود: بـ(( كشاف الحقائق، ومنبع الرقائق والدقائق، شيخنا المحفوف باللطف الخفي، محمد بن محمود بن محمد الجزائري الأثري )).


- وقال محمد بيرم الرابع: ((إلى حضرة وحيد زمانه، العالم الكبير، والرئيس النحرير، والمقدّم في الفتيا الحنفية بالمشرق بلا نكير، شيخ الإسلام أبي عبد الله سيدي محمد بن محمود العنابي، المفتي الآن بثغر الإسكندرية)).

وقال أيضاً في أبيات يمدح بها شيخه المترجَم:


هُمامٌ له حول السِّماكَين منزل... إمامٌ بتحقيق العلوم خبيرُ

به كُسِيَ الإسلامُ حُلَّةَ مَجْدِهِ ... وأضحى له فخرٌ به وسرورُ

إذا حَوَّم الظمآنُ حولَ عُلومه... يُصادفُه ماءٌ هناك نَميرُ

ولو قيل:مَنْ حازَ العُلوم بأَسْرِها؟... إليه جميعُ العالمين تُشيرُ


وقال أيضاً في تقريظه لشرح شيخه المترجَم على ((الدر المختار)): (( العَلَم النحرير، رضيع لبان العلم والتحرير، مجمع بَحري المعقول والمنقول، كشاف مخدَّرات الفروع والأصول.. العَلَم الأوحد، والطود المُفْرَد)).

- قال عنه محفوظ سماتي: ((العالم الجليل، الأستاذا البارع والأصولي الفذ، القاضي شيخ للإسلام)).

- قال عنه حمدان بن عثمان خوجه في ( المرآة ص 79 ) : ((كان المفتي سيدي محمد العنابي رجلاً نزيهاً فاضلاً)).

- وقال عنه محمد المرسي: ((شيخنا وأستاذنا العالم الرباني)).

- وقال إبراهيم بن صالح بن عيسى في عقد الدرر (99): ((الشيخ العالم العلامة مفتي الجزائر)).


- وقال عبد الستار الدهلوي في فيض الملك الوهاب المتعالي (3/1811): (( العالم الفاضل، صاحب التآليف النافعة ))، ووصفه في موضع آخر (1/131): بالعلّامة.


﻿

مؤلفاته وآثاره:ان ابن العنابي الفقيه المفتي المحدث المسند ، يعتبر من العلماء الذين جمعوا بين الأصالة والمعاصرة ، تدل على ذلك تآليفه الكثيرة و ما أحتوته من أفكار ومشاريع اصلاحية ، ومن بينها:

1- " السعي المحمود في نظام الجنود " وهو أجلّ مؤلفاته وأشهرها و سأفرده ببعض التعليق.2- " صيانة الرياسة ببيان القضاء والسياسة " و هذا الكتاب ألفه تلبية لطلب محمد علي باشا والي مصر الذي تضايق من كثرة المشاكل التي يختلقها المفتين -على اختلاف المذاهب- وارتشائهم، فأمر مترجمنا أن يؤلف كتاباً يجمع فيه ما رجح من أقوال الأئمة الأربعة ويُعتمد في القضاء، فألّف كتابه: ((صيانة الرياسة في القضاء والسياسة))، وهذا الكتاب هو الذي جلب عليه نقمة بعض مشايخ السوء الذين ما زالوا يكيدون له عند عباس باشا لما تولى الحكم حتى عزله كما ذكرت سابقا.3- " شرح الدر المختار " في الفقه الحنفي، وصل إلى ثلثيه، وقرَّظه عالم تونس محمد بيرم الرابع.4- " العقد الفريد في التجويد".5- " التوفيق والتسديد في شرح الفريد في التجويد " كتاب في فن التجويد، و آداب مجلس قراءة القرآن.6- " إمعان البيان في بيان أخذ الأجرة على القرآن".7- " شرح التوحيد للبركوي" ، لم يتمّه.8- "خاتمة في التوحيد".9- " المقتطف من الحديث" اقتطفه من صحيح ابن حبان.10- " مسائل منتقاة من كتب الحديث " مخطوط، توجد منه نسخة في الهيئة المصرية للكتاب تحت رقم 10422 في قسم الحديث بعنوان " المنتقى في الحديث ".11- " المنتخب من فوائد المنتقي لزوائد البيهقي للبوصيري".12- التحقيقات الإعجازية بشرح نظم العلاقات المَجازية، في البلاغة والأدب.13- رسائل ثماني عشرة في وقف العقار.14- رسالة في أداء زكاة الفطر.15- رسالة خاصة بالمرأة.16- ثبت بعنوان : سند ابن العنابى الجزائرى باوائل الكتب الستة" مخطوط بالمكتبة الأزهرية تحت الأرقام 305405 و 330612 و 330804.17- أشعار في أغراض شتى منها المديح النبوي، والإخوانيات، وبعض المنظومات في الفقه و التوحيد.وله أيضاً فتاوى كثيرة منثورة في مظانها من كتب الفقه ، وإجازات متعددة، ومراسلات مع العلماء والساسة، وله أيضاً تقاريظ وتعاليق على بعض الكتب.

" السعي المحمود في نظام الجنود " :

هذا الكتاب النادر في موضوعه كتب بأسلوب سهل وعبارات خالية من الترهّل والحشود والاستطراد عكس ما كان معروفا من كتابات عصره يحتوي على مشروع إصلاحي كبير و أفكار نيرة تخدم المجتمعات الإسلامية ، أظهر فيه صاحبه آراءا جريئة ، فهو من أوائل علماء المسلمين الذين طرحوا قضية التجديد في النظم الإسلامية في القرن الثالث عشر هجري / أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي.وهو لذلك من أوائلهم أيضا الذين طرقوا باب الاجتهاد الذي ظل مغلقا عدة قرون نتيجة التأخر العقلي الذي كان عليه العالم الإسلامي، كما عالج أيضا قضية جمود عقلية علماء المسلمين أمام تقدم العقل الأوروبي، وتخلف الجيوش الإسلامي أمام زحف الجيوش الأوروبية.، فقد ألفه سنة (1242هـ/ 1826م) حين نزل مصر في إحدى حجّاته خلال تلك السنوات التسع التي قضاها بعيدا عن بلده ، قبل الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر بحوالي اربع سنوات.وعنوان الكتاب يدل على محتواه ، فهو كتاب في سياسة الرعية، ونظام الدولة، و في وجوب تجديد الجند أو الجيش الإسلامي و إعداده إعداداً قوياً لحماية الأوطان من الأخطار الخارجية، وبالاستفادة من النظم الغربية نفسها في إعداد الجيوش تدريباً وتسليحاً، مع قوانين مضبوطة، فضلاً عن العمل بما يأمر به الشرع من عدل وإصلاح، تمكيناً للقيم الأصيلة في حضارتنا الإسلامية، انطلاقاً من النص القرآني ذاته، في مثل قوله تعالى: { وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ } [ الأنفال : 60 ]. وهي الآية التي يوردها ابن العنابي ليتبعها بقوله: "اعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة من أبدع جوامع كلم القرآن وأظهرها إعجازاً، لفظاً، ومعنى، لإنتظامها جميع الأدوات والأسباب الحسية والمعنوية الموروثة، قوة ظاهرة أو باطنة تنتج إرهاب الأعداء" .فكانت مادة الكتاب على النحو التالي:- "في إتخاذ الجند وتجنيده" وترتيبه، وتصنيفه، وضبطه، وأمر قوّادهوعرفائه، وتسويمه، أي أساليب منح الرتب والأوسمة العسكرية،وهندام  ه، من تضييق في "ملابس الجند وتقصيرها مما يتيح الحيويةوالحركة التي تعوقها الملابس الفضفاضة. ثم هناك ضبط عملهم،وتعيين مواقفهم، وعقد الألوية والرايات وما يتعلق بها من- "التدريب على الأعمال الحربية" فضلاً عن موضوع إعداد الحصون، والخنادق، والأسلحة، وعدة الرمي كما يصرّح ذلك الفصل الحادي عشر من الكتاب، المتبوع بفصلي:- "حيل الحرب" و"الحزم" فيها: استعداداً لها، وخوضاً لغمارها برجال على قدر عال من الكفاءة، ذوو ثقة بالنفس وبالوطن وبنظام سياسي ينتفي فيه الظلم، ويعمّ العدل، ويشيع حكمه الأمن الاجتماعي، والأمان الإنساني.ثم ينتهي إلى ما طابعه سياسي وفكري، واستراتيجي، فيعلن:- "جواز تعلم العلوم الآلية من الكفرة"، بل وجوبها، وقبل ذلك كما يؤكد في الفصل الخامس عشر ضرورة.- "اجتماع الكلمة والاتفاق" فلا قوة لنظام، لا لجيشه ولا لحكمه في حضور (الاختلاف) و(الخلاف) السلبي منه بالخصوص، كما أنه لا جدوى من قوة ولا نجاعة لسياسة في نظام تكبر فيه المظالم، وينعدم العدل، وتضيع حقوق المواطنين، وهو ما ركّز عليه الفصل الرابع عشر بعنوان:- "في رحمة الضعفاء وإجراء العدل، وبذل الحقوق لمستحقيها" كواحد من مصادر القوة لنظام لا يخاف شعبه، بل يخيف الأعداء بشعبه القوي، بإيمانه وثقته التامة الموصولة، في حكمه: الصارم، العادل، المخلص في سياسته لله وللوطن، وإرضاء الضمير الديني والوطني، معرضاً بأسباب سقوط الأنظمة التي يشيع فيها الظلم، والكذب، وإهمال العلم ورجاله، وتقريب الطفيليين المرتزقة، وذوي (اللهو) و(اللعب) و(الطرب) كما يقول، معتمداً في ذلك النص القرآني والحديث النبوي، محذراً بذلك كله "الحكام من الظلم والاستبداد، والجور في الأحكام، ومنع الناس حقوقهم، وإيثار من لا يستحق، مما يعتبره ابن العنابي هنا من- "أسباب خراب الملك وزوال الدولة" وفي ذهنه مآل الدولة العباسية التي حظي فيها "المغنون "و " أهل اللعب والبطالة" بالرعاية، وأهملت الرعية.ويرى في ذلك أربعة شروط في الحاكم المرضي عنه من الله، والعباد، وهي:1-إقامة العدل.2-إظهار شعائر الدين.3-نصرة المظلوم والأخذ على يد الظالم، وكفّ يد القوي عن الضعيف.4-مراعاة الفقراء والمساكين وملاحظة ذوي الخصاصة والمستضعفين.وهي رؤى استمدّ فيها الكاتب أوامر الشرع الكريم و قيم الحضارة العربية الإسلامية بخلفية دينية واضحة سعياً للإصلاح، وتمكينا للحسّ السياسي المسؤول، وتأصيلاً لتقاليد إسلامية في الأخوة والمحبة والتآزر، والعدل والإنصاف، والعمل والإخلاص فيه، ومكافأة الجادين من أهل العلم والفضل، من دون إيثار لغير الكفاءة والإخلاص".قال عن الأمور الحربية انها: " كل ما أنتج قوة محسوسة أو معقولة على دفاع الأعداء وارهابهم واغاظة نفوسهم ، فكل هذه أمور شرعية لأن فيها إذلال الكفرة و عز الاسلام وعلو كلمته وانه المقصود الاعظم من شرعية الجهاد "وقال:" ان كل ما فيه إعزاز للاسلام وقوة لاهله فهو أمر مشروع بقطع النظر عن مصدره ومصره "وقال " فكل ما فيه منفعة لها تعلق بإعزاز الدين ورفعة أهله مما اشتمل عليه النظام المستجد للكفرة عن ترتيب العساكر وتصفيفهم ، وحصر أعدادهم وتعديد قوادهم وعرفائهم ، ولتسويم أصنافهم وكبرائهم بخصوص لباس أو علامة وتضييق ملابسهم و تقصيرها ...وغير ذلك مما قد تدعو إليه الحاجة فهو أمر مشروع".وكان ابن العنابي صريحا في وجوب الأخذ عن الأوروبيين ما تفوقوا فيه علينا ، وقال انه ليس من البطولة و الرجولة في شئ أن يتقدم الأعداء ويظل المسلمون في حالة جمود بحجة أن ذلك لم يرد في النصوص أو لا يجوز تقليد الكفار ، وهذه عبارته: " ...وأنهم إذا ابتدعوا من أدوات الحرب وصنائعه أمر له موقع لا تؤمن استطالتهم به علينا لزمنا بذل الوسع في تعلمه وإعداده لهم و الاستعداد في مجاوزتهم فيه ، وأنه اذا لم يكن استعلام ذلك إلا من قبلهم وجب استعلامه منهم لأنه مستطاع لنا ، وأنهم إذا اعدوا لنا صواعق البارود فاعددنا لهم القسي و المنجنيق الذين صارا اليوم كالشريعة المنسوخة أو اقتصرنا على السيوف و البندقيات او شمروا لنا الثياب فأعددنا للقائهم الثياب المجررة و الأكوام المطولة و العمامئم المكبرة لم نخرج عن عهدة الأمر ولزمنا الإثم و العار ، فلا غرض الشارع حصلنا و لا سبيل الرجولة سلكنا"

وكان لهذا الكتاب و ما احتواه من أفكار أثر كبير في الأوساط السياسية و الدينية في عصره، ومن الذين قرؤوه والي مصر ( محمد علي باشا ) فأعجب به وبرؤية الرجل الإصلاحية، وفكره الإسلامي الثاقب، ومواقفه الصلبة، وصدقه في الفعل والقول؛ وبموضوع الكتاب، ومنهجه، فأمر بتدريسه وتلخيصه ليسهل تداوله واستيعابه ، وأمر بتعميمه وإيصاله الى المصالح المختلفة في الدولة ، فقام تلميذ العنابي الشيخ سيد إبراهيم السقا بهذه المهمة و أعطى لما لخصه عنواناً يعبّر عن غايته هكذا " بلوغ المقصود اختصار السعي المحمود " وأضاف عليه حواشي و توضيحات.وهذا الكتاب الهام قام بطبعه و تحقيقه الدكتور محمد بن عبد الكريم -جزاه الله خيراً- في المؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب بالجزائر سنة 1983م ، كما قام شيخ المؤرخين الجزائريين أبو القاسم سعد الله – حفظه الله – بتقديم دراسة مطولة في الملتقى السادس للتعرف على الفكر الاسلامي المنعقد بالجزائر صيف 1962 م وقد نشرت في المجلد الرابع ص 95 بعنوان " مساهمة بعض المفكرين الجزائريين في النهضة الإسلامية "


المصادر و المراجع :

- المفتي الجزائري ابن العنابي رائد التجديد الإسلامي، للدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله، الشركة الوطنية للنشر والتوزيع، الجزائر، 1983.
- شخصيات جزائرية للدكتور عمر بن قينة الشركة الوطنية للنشر و التوزيع, الطبعة الأولى 1983م.
- تعريف الخلف برجال السلف لأبي القاسم محمد الحفناوي المؤسسة الوطنية للفنون المطبعية ،رغاية الجزائر 1991م.
- معجم المؤلفين رضا كحالة مؤسسة الرسالة ، لبنان - الطبعة الاولى 1414 هـ / 1993 م .- موسوعة أعلام الجزائر ، منشورات وزارة المجاهدين الجزائر 2007 م.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> .
> آمين .
> بارك الله فيك ، وننتظر منك ، الكلام عن مدن أخرى مثل ما أفدتنا عن وهران الباهية، التي أصبحنا و أمسينا نعرف عنها ما جهلناه عن بلدنا، وما لا يعرفه غيرنا، زادك الله من العلم النافع ،  ان شاء الله.


في الحقيقة أكثرتُ من وهران ردًّا على من ذَكَر ذلك المُغنِّي في هذا المجلس الطاهر المبارك ... الجزائر أيها الإخوة , لو قلّبتم تاريخها لوجدتم العَجَب العُجاب من العِلم والعلماء 

فدونكم بطونُ الكُتبِ ورفوفُ المكتباتِ ،  أخرجوا لنا كنوز هذا البلد الطيب 

وهاأنذا أنوع بين المناطق من وهران إلى عنابة ، ومن ساحل البحر إلى أقصى الصحراء  

بالتوفيق

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ العلامة الحاج محمد بن الحاج عيسى الشطي الورقلي

العلم فضل عظيم ،ومن حظي به فهو عظيم .

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:" ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا" [ البقرة.الاية269 ] والعلم كنز ثمين نزيه عن المادة فلا يدس في خزائن ولا في صناديق ، وانما يحمل في الصدور ،والذين يحملونه هم العلماء ورثة الانبياء ،ومن علمائنا الذين يعتز بهم قطرنا الجزائري وخصوصا مدينة ورقلة الشيخ العلامة الحاج محمد بن الحاج عيسى .

فمن هو هذا العلم الجليل؟

هو الشيخ العلامة الحاج محمد بن الحاج عيسى بن علال مسروق، مفتي المالكية بمدينة ورقلة ، ولد من ابوين صالحين عام 1892 ميلادية بقرية الشط في مدينة ورقلة، وينسب من ناحية الام الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد احسن ابواه تربيته حيث ادخله ابوه الجامع [ المدرسة القرءانية] وهو ابن لاربع سنوات واقسم له بان لايدخل الغابة [ بستان النخييل ] الا بعد حفظ لوحته القرءانية، وكان يوقفه ببابها ولا يسمح له بالدخول الا بعد حفظ لوحته ، الا ا ن اباه سرعان ما توفي وتركه ابن ست سنوات فتولت امه تربيته وكانت تحثه على طلب العلم وتوقضه قبل الفجر بساعات الى الجامع لقراءة الحزب ،وكان رحمه الله ذا موهبة عظيمة فلا يمر على اللوح بالقراءة ثلاث مرات الا ويحفظه ، وكانت لوحته القرءانية لا تفارقه فحفظ القرءان على شيخ القرية انذاك ، الشيخ بلخير بن عمر وفي عمره تسع سنوات واخذ الفقه عنه ايضا فمات شيخه وهو لا يزال في نفس العمر.

ومن كراماته وفضل الله عليه ان الله تعالى جعل العلماء الذين تتلمذ عليهم يقصدون مدينة ورقلة الى حد ان احدهم قال له: ما سبب مجاورتي لمدينة ورقلة الا انت، وهو العالم الجليل عبد الله الشنقيطي الاتي من شنقيط بموريتانيا والنازل عند اولاد الخيراني ببني ابراهيم والذي مر في تجارة والتقى به فاعجب به وعزم بالرجوع الى ورقلة.
وقد تتلمذ ايضا على عبد القادر بن الحاج النعيمي في الرويسات ، وسي محمد السكوتي الآتي من الجنوب الجزائري والنازل عند اولاد الخوجة دوادي ببني براهيم، والشيخ التولتي والزلوقي، فاخذ منهم متن ابن عاشر والرسالة وخليل والاجرومية وقطر الندى وغير ذلك......، وكان لا يعرف كلمة لاافهم، وقد شهد بذلك مشائخه.

وقد اخذ العلم ايضا من علماء يمنيين وفلسطينيين ومصريين ،وعالم افغاني ، كان يلتقي بهم اثناء رحلاته للحج وهي ثمانية ، وكان اولها عام 1928 م ، كما يلتقي بعلماء الزيتونة بتونس.ولم يكن رحمه الله يتعلم فحسب ،بل كان يتعلم ويعلم في سبيل الله، وكانت حرفته الفلاحة وخدمة النخيل ، وقد عرف بالزهد والتصوف ، ومن شدة شغفه بالعلم كان لا ينام من الليل الاساعتين، حيث كان يكتب في كل ليلة ثلاثمائة سطرا ان كان نثرا او نظما ، وله في النظم ثلاثمائة قصيدة جمعت له في ديوان.

وقد قسم ايامه في نشر العلم على القرى الورقلية، فكان يدرس السبت في سيدي خويلد ، ويوم الاحد في الرويسات ، ويوم الاثنين في عين البيضاء ، ويوم الثلاثاء والاربعاء في بني ثور، ويوم الخميس في ورقلة القديمة القصر
ويوم الجمعة بزاوينه بقرية الشط ، وهكذا كانت كل ايامه في نشر العلم، وكان يدرس الفقه المالكي ومنها الرسالة وخليل والموطا ، والنحو وفرائض الميراث والتجويد والحديث وغير ذلك.....، ولم يترك التدريس الا قبل ان يموت باسبوع اذ كانت العطلة لا تعرف اليه سبيلا.

كما قام بالصلح في فتن كبيرة،وندد بالاستعمار الفرنسي وساند الثورة الجزائريةالمسلح  ة وجيشها، وقد كان المجاهدون يجتمعون عنده فيخطب فيهم ، وله قصيدة عظيمة في مدح الثورة الجزائرية وجيشها حيث يقول في مطلعها:
يا زهرة برزت انوارها وزهت 
اذ لاحت اعلامهافي الكون وانتشرت
ياجبهة الاسد مدي الذراع الى 
نيل المواهب من مولاك اذ بسطت
ياجبهة الاسد ياجيش تحريرنا 
ابشر ببشرى الرحمان قد ظهرت

وقد تتلمذ عليه معظم فقهاء مدينة ورقلة ان لم نقل كلهم، اذ لا نجد قرية بهذه المدينة الا وفيها فقهاء وائمة تتلمذوا على يديه، ومنهم الشيخ محمد ناجي قريشي في الرويسات ، والطالب حمزة خضران في قرية عجاجة ، والطالب بلقاسم الزرقي ،والطالب محمد دادنة ، والطالب الطيب باعمر في ورقلة القديمة ، والطالب علي عياض في الرويسات .

ومن العلماء المعاصرين له والذين كانت له معهم عدة اتصالات في مدينة ورقلة او خارجها، سي محمد المغري المدرس في الجزائر العاصمة ،والشيخ الطاهر العبيدي المدرس في تقرت ، والشيخ بيوض المدرس في القرارة، وسي محمد عبد القادربن مالك النازل عند اولاد ابراهيم في الرويسات ، وسي الطالب بوحفص بونوة في عرش المخادمة، وسي الشيخ بريغس في بني حسن وسي محمد الاحضر محجوبي.

وفي شعبان 1396 هجرية ليلة الجمعة الموافق ل 29 جويلية 1976 م انتقلت روح الشيخ الى جوار ربها .

فرحم الله شيخنا العظيم وكل امثاله ومشائخه وادام العلم في اهل بيته الطاهر وسقانا منه.
امين وسلام على المرسلين
منقول

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> في الحقيقة أكثرتُ من وهران ردًّا على من ذَكَر ذلك المُغنِّي في هذا المجلس الطاهر المبارك ... الجزائر أيها الإخوة , لو قلّبتم تاريخها لوجدتم العَجَب العُجاب من العِلم والعلماء


ان شاء الله سنقلب تاريخها و سنستفيد من العلم و علمائها ، والله ولي التوفيق.

"وهاأنذا أنوع بين المناطق من وهران إلى عنابة ، ومن ساحل البحر إلى أقصى الصحراء" 
أجدت التنويع،....
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

----------


## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

> بارك الله فيكم وحياكم الله إخواننا أهل جزائر السنة الأبية أهل الدين والشهامة والإباء .
> نسأل الله أن يهيئ لكم المناخ الملائم لخدمة التدين الصحيح ونشره.
> أرجو من الأخوة الجزائريين أيضاً تعريف القراء بالخريطة الدينية والمذهبية والفكرية والمنهجية.
> بمعنى ذكر الملل المختلفة بخلاف الإسلام كالنصرانية والرافضة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
> والمذاهب العقيدية المختلفة بخلاف أهل السنة من أباضية ومعتزلة وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم.
> والمذاهب الفقهية المختلفة كالمالكية والحنبلية وغيرها ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى انتشار التعصب بين أتباعها.
> والاتجاهات الفكرية والمنهجية كالسلفية والإخوان والتبليغ وغيرهم ونسبة كل نوع وأماكن تواجدهم


  السلام عليكم 
كل هذه الفرق والمذاهب متواجدة في الجزائر لكن أظن أن إعطاء أرقام ونسب سيكون من الصعب لأنه لا توجد دراسات ميدانية في هذا المجال، مثلا في ولايتي (باتنة) وهي الولاية الخامسة في الترتيب الأبجدي وتعتبر من ضمن  الولايات التي تكثر فيها الكثافة السكانية إضافة إلى أنها الولاية التي انطلقت منها أول رصاصة للثورة التحريرية من جبال الأوراس، هذه الولاية تضم الكثير من الفرق الإسلامية : الإخوان ويتواجدون بكثرة ويتميزون بكونهم يمتلكون شعبية خاصة لدى طلبة الجامعة بسبب الحركات الطلابية التي تواليهم ولديهم أنشطة كثيرة إن كان على المستوى الجمعوي أو الطلابي أو السياسي والحكم عليهم يبقى مجرد رأي شخصي.
                                 - السلفية: نشطت بقوة في المدة الأخيرة أعرف منهم الكثير (إخوان وأخوات) يمتازون بالطيبة والتمسك بالسنة وإن كان هناك تشدد من قبل بعضهم خاصة أولئك العامة الذين يفتون بغير علم ويجرحون الأئمة والعلماء.
                               - الشيعة: نعم فقد كثر نشاطهم وأبح لديهم موالون لكنهم يعملون في الخفاء وأنا شخصيا أعرف بعضا منهم وهم يتولون مراكز حساسة.
                              - الإباضية: مذهب أهلنا في غرداية ومناطق أخرى (بني ميزاب) وهم يتواجدون في باتنة ويمتهنون التجارة.
                              - البهائية: لأنني قرأيت على بعض الفرق الضالة ومن بينهم هذه الفرقة، وقد اكتشفت مؤخرا تواجد بعضهم على مستوى ولايتي، وهم يعملون في الشعوذة.
                             - جماعة الدعوة والتبليغ: من اغنياء الولاية، يعملون في مجال الحسبة، وينشرون أفكارهم بذكاء لأنهم من أكثر الناس تمسكا بالدين ويحسنون استخدام الأساليب الدعوية.
   هذا بعض ما أعرفه والله المستعان.

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي على جهودكم و كتاباتكم.
و الجزائر إخوتي عندما تطلق النظر في طبيعتها الساحرة و جبالها الشاهقة ينتابك إحساس بأن لهذه الأرض حياة و إحساس تحس بمن يقف عليها و يعيش فيها ، و كانها تقول أنا أرض طيبة أليمة، تألمت كثيرا من اسخراب الأعداء و المفسدين سنينا عدة  و كنت طيبة فأخرجت رجالا قاوموا ذلك الإستخراب و ذلك  الفساد ، قاوموه بكل الوسائل بالقلم بالسيف بالخنجر بالبندقية ...حتى أعادوني طاهرة مطهرة طيبة كريمة كما كنت، فيجب عليك أيها الإنسان الجزائري الشهم أن تكون كريما و أن لا تسيئ ظني فيك ،فأنا أتذى إن تخليت عن بعض قيمك 
وعن دينك ، فتترك المجال لكي يشمت بك الاعداء  ، ذلك العدو الغادر اللئيم ، ذلك العدو الخاسر الذي يقطن من وراء البحار ، ذلك العدو الجشع الذي مازال ينهم من خيراتنا و يمجد اسخرابه في بلادنا .
 نسأل الله أن يبدلنا حالا خير من حالنا و أن يسعدنا في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي على جهودكم و كتاباتكم.
> و الجزائر إخوتي عندما تطلق النظر في طبيعتها الساحرة و جبالها الشاهقة ينتابك إحساس بأن لهذه الأرض حياة و إحساس تحس بمن يقف عليها و يعيش فيها ، و كانها تقول أنا أرض طيبة أليمة، تألمت كثيرا من اسخراب الأعداء و المفسدين سنينا عدة  و كنت طيبة فأخرجت رجالا قاوموا ذلك الإستخراب و ذلك  الفساد ، قاوموه بكل الوسائل بالقلم بالسيف بالخنجر بالبندقية ...حتى أعادوني طاهرة مطهرة طيبة كريمة كما كنت، فيجب عليك أيها الإنسان الجزائري الشهم أن تكون كريما و أن لا تسيئ ظني فيك ،فأنا أتذى إن تخليت عن بعض قيمك 
> وعن دينك ، فتترك المجال لكي يشمت بك الاعداء  ، ذلك العدو الغادر اللئيم ، ذلك العدو الخاسر الذي يقطن من وراء البحار ، ذلك العدو الجشع الذي مازال ينهم من خيراتنا و يمجد اسخرابه في بلادنا .
> نسأل الله أن يبدلنا حالا خير من حالنا و أن يسعدنا في الدنيا والآخرة.


تأثرت كثيراً بكلامك 
فإني أحس بما تحس به من هذه الأرض الطيبة نسأل الله تعالى لها العافية دوماً يا رب العالمين

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي على جهودكم و كتاباتكم.
> و الجزائر إخوتي عندما تطلق النظر في طبيعتها الساحرة و جبالها الشاهقة ينتابك إحساس بأن لهذه الأرض حياة و إحساس تحس بمن يقف عليها و يعيش فيها ، و كانها تقول أنا أرض طيبة أليمة، تألمت كثيرا من اسخراب الأعداء و المفسدين سنينا عدة  و كنت طيبة فأخرجت رجالا قاوموا ذلك الإستخراب و ذلك  الفساد ، قاوموه بكل الوسائل بالقلم بالسيف بالخنجر بالبندقية ...حتى أعادوني طاهرة مطهرة طيبة كريمة كما كنت، فيجب عليك أيها الإنسان الجزائري الشهم أن تكون كريما و أن لا تسيئ ظني فيك ،فأنا أتذى إن تخليت عن بعض قيمك 
> وعن دينك ، فتترك المجال لكي يشمت بك الاعداء  ، ذلك العدو الغادر اللئيم ، ذلك العدو الخاسر الذي يقطن من وراء البحار ، ذلك العدو الجشع الذي مازال ينهم من خيراتنا و يمجد اسخرابه في بلادنا .
> نسأل الله أن يبدلنا حالا خير من حالنا و أن يسعدنا في الدنيا والآخرة.


جزاك الله خيراً ، ونفع بك ، وأحسن إليك ، ورضي عنك ، وأكرمك في الدارين
صدقت والله قلت كلاماً يعجز عن تأمله كبار البلاغاء وأرباب اللسان والبيان .
أرض طيبة مباركة جداً أرض الرجولة ، والشجاعة ، والإقدام ، والبطولة ، والشهادة يكفي فخراً أنّها معروفة بالشهادة والشهداء والتضحية والبذل ورفع راية الإسلام والتوحيد ، يكفي انها ارض الإسلام والعربية واللسان والعلماء ..
جعلتنا نبحر في قوارب الخيال ، والإمعان، والتركيز .. والنظر المتفحص لهذه الكلمات الماتعة، النافعة التي كسيت باللسان العربي المبين .
رضي الله عنك إبراهيم وجعلك الله من الأئمة المجددين .
جزاك الله خيراً أخي رضا ، تاج رأسي ، أحبك أيّها الحبيب المبارك في الله ، لقد جعلتنا نكتب دون وعي! بكلماتك أنت ايضاً .
حفظنا الله وإياكم ، وأخواي العمّ براهيم (نسقط لك الألف -هذه عادة لهجات أعراب الجزائر) ، والعمّ رضا حفظه الله وحفظ لنا .
جزاك الله الفردوس تاج الرؤوس ابراهيم ، يحق لكلماتك أن تدون بماء الذهب .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> جزاك الله خيراً أخي رضا ، تاج رأسي ، أحبك أيّها الحبيب المبارك في الله ، لقد جعلتنا نكتب دون وعي! بكلماتك أنت ايضاً .
> حفظنا الله وإياكم ، وأخواي العمّ براهيم (نسقط لك الألف -هذه عادة لهجات أعراب الجزائر) ، والعمّ رضا حفظه الله وحفظ لنا .


*(ابتسامة) 
بوركت وجزيت خيراً عميماً وشكراً جزيلاً 
أحبك الله عز وجل الذي أحببتني فيه ، وجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت ، بل أنت تاج الرأس يا شيخنا الفاضل أبا مجاهد الحنبلي ، وفقك الله لكل خيرٍ*

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

الأخ رضا الحملاوي ، الأخ أبا مجاهد الحنبلي جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم ، وجعلنا و إياكم في جنات النعيم.

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> *(ابتسامة) 
> بوركت وجزيت خيراً عميماً وشكراً جزيلاً 
> أحبك الله عز وجل الذي أحببتني فيه ، وجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت ، بل أنت تاج الرأس يا شيخنا الفاضل أبا مجاهد الحنبلي ، وفقك الله لكل خيرٍ*


لا أستحي أبداً من أن أكنيك : تفاحة الجزائر -إبتسامة-  :Smile: 
حفظك الله وأهلك ورضي عنك حبيبنا المبارك ، أهني الجزائر أنّ فيها بقيّة خير من أمثالكم.
وأنا لست شيخاً بل خادمكم والله .



> الأخ رضا الحملاوي ، الأخ أبا مجاهد الحنبلي جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم ، وجعلنا و إياكم في جنات النعيم.


بورك وأحسن الباري إليك حبيب القلب .  :Smile:

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*يقول شاعر الثورة الجزائرية في قصيدة له بعنوان (صلوات إلى بنت عشرين)

قف (بأبيارها) الحوالم يسكر ..... ك من الورد عطره المتقاطر
والمها في دروب (حيدر) نشوى ..... يتباغمن بالعيون الكوافر
والمنار العذول في (القبة) الحي ..... رى يروع الضبا وتفش السرائر
آية الحسن في (الشريعة) تتلو ..... ها الجميلات ، لا بطون الدفاتر
نمنمتها جواسق ,, كالأماني ..... بين خاف عن العيون وظاهر
دس قوس السما على قدميها ..... اثرا من شفافه الحمر ، سافر
وتولى بحب (مليانة) القل ..... ب وفيها للعاشقين عناصر
ولو أن (النسور) لم ترد العين ..... تصورت أنها عين ساحر
واسألوا (جرجرا) أعلمها الزي ..... تون اصرارها حيال المكابر
صمدت مثله تجاه المنايا ..... وطوت مثله عروش القياصر
واسألوا نبل أرزنا كيف أبقى ..... أرز لبنان وحده يتفاخر
واسألوا دولة الكروم (بمتيجة) ..... هل كرمت بنيها المئاثر ؟
(وبسرتا) أتئد .. وسل جبل الو ..... حش ووادي الهوى وجسر المخاطر
هل رأى النهر والروابي سجالا ..... يتراقصن يجتذبن الخواصر
لم تزل (قلعة ابن حماد) تاجا ..... مشرقا في جبينها بالمفاخر
(وتلمسان) (والوريط) يناغيها ..... ويصطاد ظبيها في المعابر
لم يزل شامحا (بمشورها) زي ..... ان لما تدر عليه الدوائر
وكأن لم يزل هناك أبو مدي ..... ن ترتج من نهاه المنابر
وبصحرائنا يخيم هاروت ..... حريص على اقتناص الجئاذر
ماله والعيون تنضج نفطا ..... اشعل النار من عيون السواحر
وسل البحر عن زوارقه السكر ..... ى تهادى على ضفاف الجزائر
والنسيم العليل يعبث بالشا ..... طي كما تعبث المنايا بالخواطر
جل كورنيشنا فلم يسخ (بالر ..... شة) للقانطين بل للعساكر*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد:
> فهذه مقامة لطيفة للأستاذ محمد بوسلامة حفظه الله نشرت على جريدة الاصلاح الجزائرية العدد السادس ذو القعدة /ذو الحجة 1428 الموافق ل نوفمبر/ديسمبر 2007 م ارتايت أن أنسخها لجمالها أولا ولأهمية الاشارات التارسخية التي وردت فيها فهي بحق خير تعريف بمعالم العاصمة وتاريخها حيث تستوقف القارئ الكريم عند معالم عمرانية ومحطات تاريخية لم تزل بصماتها تعبر بحق عن أصالة مدينة الجزائر وعمق حضارتها حتى قلت فيها:
> 
> شمس القلوب ونورها .. بل سرها وحنينها والراح 
> 
> فلتتفضلوها مشكورين وآسف على الاسترسال :
> 
> المقامة الجزائرية 
> 
> ...




*وهذا موضوع سابق لابأس بإعادة نشره (مسيرجا)*

----------


## العذِق

بسم الله .. ما شاء الله 
جزاكم الله خيراً ... موضوع طيب . نحن في متابعة له معكمـ إن شاء الله 
( ما خليتو لنا ما نقولو ) ( ابتسامة )

----------


## الطيب صياد

*هنيئا لك يا إبراهيم، فقد استأثرتَ بسماع الوحي من أرض الجزائر..
هنيئا هنيئا!!!
أما ما اختاره لنا العاصمي فهو دال على علوِّ الكعب في الأدب، و صفاء النظر إلى الجمال، و براعة في نثر الورود على الأحباب، ناهيك عما يمتلئ به فؤاده من محبة لهذه العزيزة الغالية، و ما يجري به دمه من وفاء عتيق لهذه الأرض الطيبة..

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الأخ رضا الحملاوي ، الأخ أبا مجاهد الحنبلي جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم ، وجعلنا و إياكم في جنات النعيم.


آمين أخ إبراهيم ، وإياك 



> لا أستحي أبداً من أن أكنيك : تفاحة الجزائر -إبتسامة-





> حفظك الله وأهلك ورضي عنك حبيبنا المبارك ، أهني الجزائر أنّ فيها بقيّة خير من أمثالكم.
> وأنا لست شيخاً بل خادمكم والله .
> 
> بورك وأحسن الباري إليك حبيب القلب .



يا أخي أبا مجاهد ، لقد أطريتني كثيراً غفر الله لك ، ما لي وتفاح الجزائر ؟ (ابتسامة) بل أنت ريحانتها إن شاء الله 
اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون ، واغفرلي ما لا يعلمون



> *وهذا موضوع سابق لابأس بإعادة نشره (مسيرجا)*


(ابتسامة)

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم 
لإثراء الموضوع أردت ، التعريف ببعض أمثال يتداولها الجزائريون بينهم، نابعة من طيات تجاربهم ، 

- ألي فايتك بليلة فايتك بحيلة.
الذي يكبرك بليلة أي بيوم في السن، يكون ذا خبرة أكثر منك.
- ألي ما عندو لا صاحب ولا حبيب كي العلة بلا طبيب.
الذي ليس له أصحاب و لا أحباب يشبه الذي لديه مرض خطير و لم يجد طبيب يعالجه.
- ألي ما جاب عشاتو موتو خير من حياتو.
الذي لم يتدبر قوت يومه، موته أحسن من عيشه.
- الدار بلا والدين كي القفة بلا يدين.
البيت الذي يغيب عنه الوالدين يشبه الكيس الذي نأخذه للسوق بدون يدين أي يصعب حمله، وبالتالي يصعب حمل المسؤولية .
- الدار الي ما فيها صغار كي الشجرة بلا ثمار.
البيت الذي يخلو من الأطفال الصغار يشبه الشجرة التي لا تثمر أثمارا.
- أتهنى الفرطاس من حكان الراس.
الفرطاس هو الأصلع الذي يحلق كل شعر رأسه، فقد إرتاح من حكة رأسه.
- ألي بدلك بالفول بدلو بقشورو.
الذي يبدلك بشيء رخيص أبدله بشء أرخص منه. بقشورو= بقشور الفول.
- ألي والف الحفا ينسى سباطو.
والف= الألفة و التعود،  الحفا= المشي بدون حذاء، سباطو= حذاءه. يعني من إعتاد على طبع ، وأراد تغيره سيكون مصيره النسيان و العود للطبع الأصلي.
- الله يجعلنا غابة و الناس حطابة. 
له وجهان: وجه موجب، الله يجعلنا أهل مال و خير و نفيد و تستفيد منا الناس، 
ووجه سلبي، الله يجعلنا من خير العباد ، و يتكلم عنا الناس، والله أعلم.
- لا يغرك نوار الدفلة في الوديان داير ضلايل ، ولا يغرك  زين الطفلة حتى تشوف للفعايل.
نوار الدفلة، أي أزهار الدفلة و هي نباتات بهية الطلعة مرة المذاق مرارة شديدة،  داير ضلايل= يعني يملء المكان بضله، 
زين الطفلة يعني جمال الفتاة ، حتى ترى من أفعالها، و طباعها = تشوف لفعايل.
- دورو في الجيب ولا عشرة في الغيب. 
يعني أفضل دينار في جيبي ولا أتبع دينارا في الغيب، فما في الجيب أضمن.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم ، للإطلاع على جمال بلادي ، هاكُم المفتاح...
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=167603&page=1

----------


## عبيد الله التونسي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أعتذر عن عدم قرائة كلّ الردود الآن. أردت فقط المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الجميل. 
أمّا عن رأيي في الجزائر فله العديد من الأوجه و أرجو أن تعذروا صدقي في بعض النقاط, فهي كلمات أخ محبّ للجزائر فإن وجد نقد فهو في الأصل نصيحة.
كنت أجيب عمن يسألني عن الجزائري كشخص ما يلي: "الميزة فيه (أي الجزائري) أنّ أمره واضح. بمعنى, إن وجدت جزائريا جيّدا, فآغمض عينيك وآطمإنّ, و إن وجدته سيّئا, إبتعد عنه تماما. لا يوجد, البين بين, توضح لك الصورة من البداية. و الحمد لله أنّ مغلبهم ذوي نخوة و شرف. و الشرف أمان و ظمانة.
النقطة الثانية في الجزائري وهي للأسف غير مقبولة, هيّ أنّ الجزائري, لا يعرف, أو غير واع, بروعته كإنسان, مسلم و بروعة بلده, خصوصا جمال بلده و غناه في التضاريس. فالجزائر بالنسبة لي بلد-قارة, ما شاء الله, تبارك الله. فيه من الجمال ما يخلب الألباب, ليس هذا مكان ذكره و لا يمكن الإحاطة بأطراف جماله في مقالة و للتأكيد على كلامي أحيلكم إلى موضوع نشرته في ملتقى المهندسين العرب و هذا رابطه.
في الجزائري و الجزائر كنوز كثيرة, ما شاء الله.
أين يمكن أن تجد شعبا بجماله و وورعه و جمال بلاده و ثرواته. أعجب لمن يريد أن يهاجر.
نعم هنا نقف.
غير مقبولة نسبة البطالة في الجزائر. غير مقبول تقييد مبادرات و طموح الشباب في العمل و تكوين المؤسسات و المشاريع. غير مقبول الفقر في الجزائر مع ما أنعم عليها الله من ثروات.
هنا نقف ثانية
يعتقد البعض أنّ ثروات الجزائر تكمن في الغاز و البترول فقط.
لا أيّها الإخوة.
الجزائر فيها العديد من المعادن كاليورانيوم و الذهب غيرها... مناجم الفسفاط في تونس (تونس رابع دولة في العالم في الفسفاط) تقع على الحدود الجزائرية كيلومترات قليلة جدّا. الجزائر فيها الفسفاط.
الفلاحة: مساحة الجزائر خمسة مرّات مساحة فرنسا. لنفترض أنّ ثلاثة مرّات مساحة فرنسا غير قابلة للزراعة. يعني هناك مرتيّن مساحة فرنسا قابلة للزراعة. إهمال تام و رهيب لقطاع الفلاحة. تثمين الصناعة, الحقيقة أنّه وقعت تجارب ناجحة في الجزائر لتثمين الصناعة, أذكر على سبيل المثال و بكلّ فخر, و لله الفضل في الآول و الآخر, صناعة الزجاج و كيف نجحت الكوادر الجزائرية في جعلها منبرا عالميا.
و هنا أقف ثالثة
في الجزائر من الكوادر ما يبهر العقول بكفاءاتهم. أين موقعهم من خارطة القرار الإقتصادي؟
هناك مجالات عدّة للعمل في الجزائر: الرخام, الألمنيوم, الكهرباء, التعليم....
يطول الحديث أختنا الكريمة الفاضلة عن الجزائر, عن حبّنا لها, عن أملنا في نهوظها, عن شوقنا لأهلها, عن دقلة النور في بسكرة و نسيم عنّابة و جمال تزّي وزّو....
آسف عن الإطالة و جزاكم الله كلّ خير 
ملاحظة, أكتب بسرعة و دون مراجعة, عذرا عن الأخطاء إن وجدت

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

> السلام عليكم ، للإطلاع على جمال بلادي ، هاكُم المفتاح...
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=167603&page=1


ما شاء الله و كأن الوحي نزل في بلد الله الحرام و الجمال نزل في الجزائر.

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

السلام عليكم , الأخت طرحت ماذا تعرفون عن الجزائر , وهو مضوع جيد لمن يفيدنا , وأراكم ذكرتم بعض الولايات وم تذكروا البعض , الجلفة ولاية من بين أكبر الولايات يمتزون أهلها بالكرم والجود ,وإذا قيل أولاد نايل انصرفت إليها تلك الصفات تقع جنوب مدينة المدية , أهلها مضيافة معروفة لمن زارها .
وأما ماكتبه أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب فوالله وكأنه يتكلم عني بالأخص وعن كثير من الإخوة فما سبق كنا نعاني من أقرب الناس إلينا و.و.و , واليوم والفضل لله أولا وآخرا احترام لنا وتقدير كبير وثقة و ارتياح لنا وسؤالهم وإن كنا لسنا لذلك ندرس في المساجد وكلهم آذان صاغية يتقبلون منا ويرجعون إلينا نعقد القران لهم لمن طلب ذلك يشاركننا أحزاننا وأفراحنا والتوفيق كله من ربنا تعالى , ولا أراه إلا تمكينا لنا نحن أهل السنة والجماعة حمى الله هذا المنهج ونسأله تعالى الثبات على هذا الخير

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ونسأله تعالى الثبات على هذا الخير


آمين
 الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> * للمشاركة .. ماذا تعرفون عن الجزائر؟*


غير الجزائريين أولى بالمشاركة

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> السلام عليكم , الأخت طرحت ماذا تعرفون عن الجزائر , وهو مضوع جيد لمن يفيدنا , وأراكم ذكرتم بعض الولايات وم تذكروا البعض , الجلفة ولاية من بين أكبر الولايات يمتزون أهلها بالكرم والجود ,وإذا قيل أولاد نايل انصرفت إليها تلك الصفات تقع جنوب مدينة المدية , أهلها مضيافة معروفة لمن زارها .
> وأما ماكتبه أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب فوالله وكأنه يتكلم عني بالأخص وعن كثير من الإخوة فما سبق كنا نعاني من أقرب الناس إلينا و.و.و , واليوم والفضل لله أولا وآخرا احترام لنا وتقدير كبير وثقة و ارتياح لنا وسؤالهم وإن كنا لسنا لذلك ندرس في المساجد وكلهم آذان صاغية يتقبلون منا ويرجعون إلينا نعقد القران لهم لمن طلب ذلك يشاركننا أحزاننا وأفراحنا والتوفيق كله من ربنا تعالى , ولا أراه إلا تمكينا لنا نحن أهل السنة والجماعة حمى الله هذا المنهج ونسأله تعالى الثبات على هذا الخير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته،
الموضوع للمشاركة، يعني الذي وجد نقص في الموضوع ، يشاركنا و ينفعنا، 
هذا هو هدف الموضوع:  المشاركة.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> غير الجزائريين أولى بالمشاركة


_هل مِن جديد عن الجزائر ؟_

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............
جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي الفاضلة طويلبة علم جزائرية على هذا الموضوع وجعل ذلك كله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.
مما أعرفه عن بلدي الحبيب الجزائر أن : 
*حرب تحرير الجزائر جهاد إسلامي لا ثورة إشتراكية* 

*للشيخ محمد حاج عيسى الجزائري حفظه الله*


*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين والعاقبة للمتقين أما بعد: فإن من القضايا الجديرة بالاهتمام في تاريخ بلادنا البعد الإيماني لحربها التحريرية، والخلفية العقدية لنضالها ضد المستعمر الصليبي، وآثار التأييد الرباني للمجاهدين في أرض القتال، وهذا أمر قد تجلى في شهادات أكثر المجاهدين الصادقين وفي كتابات المؤرخين المنصفين، وإن لم يرض به بعض من أراد تحريف ذلك النضال والقتال عن مقاصده التي رمى إليها صانعوه الأولون.* 
*الجهاد حقيقة يقررها المجاهدون المؤمنون والمؤرخون المأمونون* 
*إن حرب التحرير كانت جهادا إسلاميا وحربا عقائدية هذه حقيقة يقررها المجاهدون المؤمنون والمؤرخون المأمونون، فمن شهادات المجاهدين الميدانيين قول أحد أبناء الأوراس الأشم:"إن الفرق بين الثورة الجزائرية وغيرها من ثورات العالم المعاصر أنها ثورة شعب مؤمن له مقوماته الدينية التي تميزه عن غيره من شعوب العالم الأخرى، إنها ثورة دينية روحية استهدفت أغراضا تخدم الدين والوطن في الحياة الدنيا،*
*ورميت إلى تحقيق أهداف نبيلة في الحياة الأخرى هي نيل الشهادة التي تطهر أصحابها من الذنوب والمعاصي ولقاء الله طمعا في رحمته. أما ثورات العالم المعاصر فهي تنظيمات ترمي على تحقيق أهداف دنيوية بحتة تخلو من البعد الروحي الديني، وتفتقر إلى الخيط الذهني الذي يربطها بالله ربطا يراعي المصلحة العامة في الدنيا تماما كما يراعي متطلبات الحياة الآخرة. لقد كان مما نجحت الثورة الجزائرية منذ البدء في تكوينه أنها أوجدت مجتمعا ربانيا عابدا همه إعلاء كلمة الله بالصدق في العقيدة والعبادة والعدالة في المعاملات بين أفراده المجاهدين، من هنا كانت الفيوضات الإلهية التي يختص الله بها من يشاء من عبادة المؤمنين"([1]).* 
*ومن الشهادات أيضا قول أحد أبناء جرجرة الشامخة"إن المجاهدين الجزائريين وخاصة منهم الأوائل قد فلسفوا الثورة وفهموها فهما عميقا صحيحا، فهموها تلبية لأصوات القرون الأربعة عشر من التاريخ المشرق بأضواء الجهاد والفتوحات المحررة، فهموها بذلا للروح في ميدان الشرف قربانا لله عز وجل، فهموها موتا من أجل حياة وفناء من أجل بقاء وشقاء من أجل سعادة وثباتا من أجل تمكين ، فهم في حمى هذه الروح وهذه العقيدة وهذه القوة يهاجمون الجيوش الجرارة ولا يخشون ويقتحمون الخطر الداهم ولا يبالون ويسقطون في ميدان الشرف وهم يبتسمون"([2]).* 
*وبعد شهادة المجاهدين نذكر من كلام المؤرخين شهادة الدكتور يحيى بوعزيز رحمه الله وهو يصف خصائص ثورة نوفمبر:"وهي قبل هذا وبعده ثورة الجهاد والإسلام ، اعتمد فيها المخططون والمقاتلون الحافز الديني الإسلامي لحفز الناس وحشدهم على الجهاد والمقاومة والاستبسال، ولتوحيد كلمتهم ضد عدو واحد شرس وطاغ متجبر ومذل لهم ولعقيدتهم الدينية الإسلامية، وبالتأكيد لو الدين الإسلامي ما كان للجزائريين أن يصنعوا تلك المعجزات، لقد كانت كلمة الله أكبر بمثابة السحر والإلهام للمقاومين الذين سموا بالمجاهدين لنفس الغرض ، وبواسطتها يقتحمون المعارك الكبرى، ويستقبلون الشهادة بابتسام، ويضحون بمصيرهم ومصير عائلاتهم وأملاكهم عن رضا وطواعية، لقد كان الدفاع عن الإسلام هو الهدف الأول للمجاهدين قبل فكرة الدفاع عن الوطن والحرية، ولو أنها جزء منه على أي حال"([3]).* 
*ويقول أيضا :"ولقد عشت كغيري من أبناء جيلي هذه الثورة كشاهد عيان، وعايشت أحداثها عن قرب داخل الجزائر وخارجها، وحظيت باللقاء والجلوس والتحادث والتحاور مع عدد كبير من قادتها العسكريين والسياسيين، وتجولت في الجزائر كلها من مغنية غربا على القالة شرقا، ومن البحر شمالا إلى تامغست جنوبا، وحاورت المئات من المجاهدين الذين حملوا السلاح وعاشوا في الجبال وكتبت لهم الحياة لما بعد 1962م، وأجريت شبه استفتاء معهم، وكان السؤال التقليدي الذي أطرحه على كل واحد منهم هو لماذا حملت البندقية وصعدت إلى الجبل؟ فكان جواب الجميع:"من أجل الجهاد في سبيل الله والدفاع عن الإسلام ثم يعطفون على ذلك: طرد الاستعمار والحصول على الاستقلال والحرية "وهذا حتى مع الطلبة الجامعيين وكار المثقفين من ذوي الثقافة الغربية الذين قاطعوا الجامعات والمؤسسات والإدارات الاستعمارية"([4]).* 
*إن هذه الحرب كان حقا حربا عقائدية بين المسلمين والنصارى، وليس فقط بين الجزائريين والفرنسيين، وهذه الحقيقة كما وعاها المثقفون قد عاشها غيرهم من عامة الجزائريين وانطبعت بها نفوسهم وجرت بها ألسنتهم، وكم تعجبني كلمات كثير من كبار السن من الأميين عندما يعبرون عن الفرنسيين ومدة وجودهم فيقولون بالعامية:"النصار  ى" و"دولة النصارى"، لأنها تعبير بلغة شرعية عن حقيقة تاريخية يريد من رضع لبن فرنسا محوها وطمسها.* 
*الجهاد حقيقة لا يرفضها إلا شيوعي أو علماني* 
*وإنه لا يخفى تسلل العناصر الشيوعية والعلمانية في دواليب قيادات الثورة قبل الاستقلال وتحكمهم في زمام الأمور بعدها، لذلك تجد كثير منهم يزعجه أن يسمى قتاله للفرنسيين جهادا والمقاتلين مجاهدين، بل يصر على كلمة ثورة وثوار ومحاربين، ويبدل كلمة شهيد بشهيد الوطن لأن الشهيد هو من قتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، ويكون شرع الله تعالى هو المهمين.* 
*ويؤكد هذا المعنى أعني رفض هذه المصطلحات ذات الدلالات الإسلامية المؤرخ محمد العربي الزبيري بقوله:"ولقد أثبت التاريخ منذ اللحظات الأولى التي وقع فيها العدوان الفرنسي على الجزائر أن الإسلام وحده هو القادر على تجنيد الطاقات الشعبية في وجه القوات الاستعمارية.‏ وعلى الرغم من تنكر بعض قادة الثورة للدور الأساسي الذي أداه الإسلام في جعل الجزائريات والجزائريين يستجيبون لنداء نوفمبر ويتفاعلون مع مخططات جبهة التحرير الوطني طيلة كل الفترة التي استغرقها الكفاح المسلح، فإن الحقيقة التاريخية تدل بما لا يدع أي مجال للشك، على أن الإسلام ظل دائماً هو القلب النابض للثورة، وأن مفاهيمه ومصطلحاته هي التي دفعت المواطنات والمواطنين إلى التضحية القصوى. لأجل ذلك فإن من الخطأ الفادح أن يقدم منظرون يجهلون واقع الشعب الجزائري وتاريخه ولا يعرفون من الإسلام سوى الاسم للثورة التي عرفت كيف تعيد للجهاد وظيفته"([5]).‏* 
*ويقص أحد المجاهدين في الجنوب الغربي للجزائر في الصحراء أنه جاءهم مراقب يتفقد عناصر الجيش الذين كانوا تحت مسؤليته فقال له ما هو الشعار الذي يتعلمه المجاهدون معك ؟ فقلت له : إن هؤلاء المجاهدين يعتقدون ويرددون بأنهم التحفوا بالثورة باسم الجهاد في سبيل الله فقال المراقب : بل علمهم أنهم يجاهدون في سبيل الوطن ، فلما سمع المجاهدون بهذا الخبر فما كان منهم إلا أن رموا بنادقهم وقالوا بصوت واحد:" إما أن نقاتل العدو باسم الجهاد في سبيل الله وإما رجعنا من حيث أتينا"([6]).* 
*وقد حكى لي المجاهد أحمد قادري رحمه الله –مسؤول الأوقاف في الولاية الثالثة-مشادة كلامية دونها جرت بينه وبين أحد ضباط الجيش آنذاك حول كلمة الجهاد التي رفضها رفضا قاطعا بناء على توجهه الفكري المنحرف، ومما هو مأثور أن العقيد عميروش ثار على أحد الأطباء في الجبل لما كتب عبارة "محاربي جيش التحرير الوطني" بدل "مجاهدي جيش التحرير الوطني" واعتقد أنه شيوعي وهو إنما كتبها من غير قصد ولكن عميروش لم يسمح بمثل هذا الخطأ اللفظي الذي له مدلوله، ([7]). ولكن هؤلاء كانوا أقل من القليل في صفوف حاملي السلاح ضد المستعمرين، ولا نسبة لهم تعد في الشعب الجزائري، وبحكم كونهم من المثقفين فقد كانوا يناضلون في الجانب الإعلامي والسياسي، ولذلك كان لهم الأثر البارز في تحريف المسار وفي وضع المبادئ والأفكار التي لا يؤمن بها الشعب الجزائري المسلم، فوضعوا بصماتهم في وثيقة مؤتمر الصومام وفي جميع وثائق الثورة بعد ذلك([8]).* 
*وإن قيادة الولاية الأولى (الأوراس) التي رفضت مؤتمر الصومام لأجل لغته وكثير من أفكاره، قد ثبت عنها لما كلفت أحدهم بكتابة منشور يبشر بالثورة في الجنوب كتبه بلغة شيوعية وبناه على الدفاع عن الطبقة الكادحة فرفض وكُلف شخص آخر بصياغته فقال:"فما كان مني إلا أن ركزت في صوغه على الدعوة إلى الجهاد والاستشهاد في سبيل الله ، وجوب طرد الاستعمار والعمل على إقامة الدولة الجزائرية في إطار المبادئ الإسلامية مهما كانت التضحيات"، وبعد أن اطلع عليه القادة ودرسوا ما فيه من أفكار ومعاني نال إعجابهم وأمروا بنسخه ونشره([9]).* 
*الحرب جهاد لكن لما أراده ونواه* 
*لقد كان القتال ضد الفرنسيين جهادا لكن بالنسبة لمن أراده ونواه وعلم فضله وفضل الشهادة في سبيل الله، فكان شعاره في الميدان القتال حتى النصر أو الشهادة، وكان يطلق رصاصه مدويا مصحوبا بصيحات "الله أكبر" التي كانت ترعب العدو أكثر من صوت الرصاص، وكان جهادا لمن لم ينس ربه وحقه ووعده، فلا يزال رافعا يديه إلى السماء يسأل ربه النصر والتأييد.* 
*وأما من يرفض أن يسميه جهادا وينكر أن يكون للإسلام أي دور في الحرب التحريرية، وزيادة على ذلك ربما لم يطلق رصاصة واحدة صوب العدو فهذا له ما أراد.* 
*"وإنما الأعمال بالنيات ولكل امرئ ما نوى".* 
*إنه جهاد بالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين كان أحدهم يقول وهو في سكرات الموت وهو يحتضر بعدما أصيب في معارك الكرامة :" إنني الآن أموت قرير العين غير آسف على شيء فالجنة أمامي والنصر ورائي"، ويقول آخر:" بعد لحظات ستنفلت روحي من هذا الوجود وتلتحق بربها، ولا شيء يؤسفني لأني أموت في سبيل الله"([10]).* 
*هؤلاء المجاهدون هم من كان يقسم عند التحاقه بإخوانه في الجبال على المصحف الشريف بأن يقاتل حتى النصر أو الشهادة([11]). وهم من كانوا يقفون في خشوع كبير لذي الجلال لأداء الصلاة فرادى وجماعات، يقول الشيخ محمد الصالح الصديق:"والمجاهد  ون في الصلاة الجماعية يتميزون عن غيرهم فيها بأن محاذاتهم للموت في كل وقت يجعلهم يشعرون بأنهم على الأهبة في كل لحظة، ومن هنا فهم في ساعة التجلي التي لا يشعرون فيها إلا بجلال الله وعظمته"([12]).* 
*الفرنسيون يؤكدون أنها حرب الهلال والصليب* 
*إن حرب التحرير كانت جهادا، لأنها كانت استمرارا للحروب الصليبية، وهذا باعتراف الفرنسيين إبان الاحتلال وأثناءه وبعد الاستقلال، فإن المستدمر الصليبي كانت نيته يوم زحف على الجزائر كبح المد الإسلامي وإيقاف الفتوحات الإسلامية، وهذه الحقيقة ظهرت في تصريح رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي "دي بولينياك" بعد احتلال الجزائر حيث قال:" إن كان للصراع الذي أوشك أن يبدأ نتيجة هامة؛ فهي التي ينبغي أن تسجل لصالح النصرانية".* 
*وقال القس الذي رافق الحملة الفرنسية على الجزائر في أول صلاة لهم في جامع كتشاوة بعد تحويله إلى كنيسة :"إنكم جئتم معنا إلى هنا لتفتحوا من جديد أبواب النصرانية في إفريقيا"([13]).* 
*وقال سكرتير الحاكم الفرنسي للجزائر في عام 1932:" إن آخر أيام الإسلام قد دنت وفي خلال عشرين عاما لن يكون للجزائر إله غير المسيح"([14]).* 
*وكذلك أثناء الاحتلال فإن الفرنسيين أقاموا احتفالات في الذكرى المائة لاحتلال الجزائر، وصرح رئيس جمهورية فرنسا آنذاك أن القصد من هذه الاحتفالات:"تشيي  ع جنازة الإسلام في الجزائر"([15]).* 
*وظهر ذلك بعد الاستقلال أيضا على لسان أحد كبار المستشرقين الفرنسيين في محاضرة ألقاها في مدريد بعد استقلال الجزائر عنوانها (لماذا كنا نحاول البقاء في الجزائر)، حيث قال فيها ما ملخصه:"إننا لم نكن لنسخر مليون جندي من أجل نبيذ الجزائر أو صحاريها أو زيتونها، إننا كما نعتبر أنفسنا سور أوروبا الذي يقف في وجه زحف إسلامي محتمل يقوم به الجزائريون وإخوانهم من المسلمين عبر المتوسط، ليستعيدوا الأندلس التي فقدوها، وليدخلوا معنا في قلب فرنسا بمعركة بواتيه جديدة ينتصرون فيها، ويكتسحون أوروبا الواهنة، ويكملون ما كانوا قد عزموا عليه أثناء حلم الأمويين بتحويل المتوسط إلى بحيرة إسلامية خالصة، من أجل ذلك كنا نحارب في الجزائر"([16]).* 
*فتاوى الجهاد وقود الحرب* 
*إن حرب الجزائر كانت جهادا والمحاربين كانوا مجاهدين لأنهم استجابوا لنداءات الأئمة والعلماء الذين أفتوهم بوجوب الإلتحاق بصفوف الثوار وأن ساعة الحق قد أنت، وأن موتهم في سبيل الله هو وصولهم إلى الحياة الحقيقة الأبدية، وأن قتالهم للعدو لا خسارة فيه فإما نصر وإما شهادة، ولقد كان من تلك الفتاوى ما سطر بالقول والحبر ومنها ما سطر بالعمل والدماء والسبق إلى ميدان الشرف، ومن تلك الفتاوى التي سجلت بالحبر فبقيت شاهدة على الحق مجلية للحقائق بيان الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي والفضيل الوتيلاني الصادر في الثاني من نوفمبر والذي جاء فيه:" فخفقت القلوب لذكرى الجهاد الذي لو قسمت فرائضه لكان للجزائر منه حظان بالفرض والتعصيب واهتزت النفوس طربا لهذه البداية التي سيكون لها ما بعدها"([17]).* 
*وكذا البيان الصادر في اليوم التالي الذي تضمن فتوى صريحة بوجوب الجهاد حيث جاء في آخره:" اعلموا أن الجهاد للخلاص من هذا الاستعباد قد أصبح اليوم واجبا عاما مقدسا فرضه عليكم دينكم، وفرضته عليكم قوميتكم، وفرضته رجولتكم، وفرضه ظلم الاستعمار الغاشم الذي شملكم، ثم فرضته أخيرا مصلحة بقائكم لأنكم اليوم أمام أمرين: إما حياة أو موت، إما بقاء كريم أو فناء شريف"([18]).* 
*وعظ وتذكير في قلب المعركة* 

ولا يغفل دور العلماء والأئمة والوعاظ وأهل اللغة والبيان الذين كانوا في  صفوف الجيش ومع بقية الشعب، يثبتون القلوب ويرفعون الهمم ويبشرون بالفلاح،  فبكلماتهم تتجدد العزائم وبتذكيرهم تسموا النفوس وتشرئب نحو المعالي في  ثبات غير مبالية بالصعاب وبالبلاء الذي يصيبها في سبيل الله عز وجل.

 
*فمنذ اندلاع الحرب وإعلان الجهاد اتجه المجاهدون نحو الجماهير يخلطبونها باللغة العربية دون سواها ويشحذون عزيمته وروحه الجهادية بواسطة القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة، فكان الاتصال بالشعب مباشرا مستمرا من طرف مسؤولي الثورة من سياسيين وعسكريين وقضاة، وكان التذكير بواجب الجهاد ضد الغزاة المحتلين متواصلا حتى تحررت الجزائر([19]).* 
*ومن هؤلاء المجاهدين الذين كانوا في الميدان يقومون بهذه المهمة الشيخ محمد الصالح الصديق الذي يحكي لنا هذا المشهد المؤثر:"وإن كنت أنسى فلن أنسى ما دمت حيا اجتماع المجاهدين قرية (تبودوشت) ببني جناد (قرب أزفون) ليلة السابع عشر من رمضان سنة 1955م وكانوا مختلفين سنا وزيا وسلاحا، ولا أكتم الحقيقة أني فكرت طويلا في هؤلاء الذين أقدموا على مواجهة قوة من أعظم القوى في العالم، وعزموا على مقارعة جيوش وفيالق يزحم بها الفضاء، ويضيق بها بساط الغبراء، أليسوا مجرد مغامرين يستحثون خطاهم إلى الموت؟ ولكن ما لبثت أن تذكرت فإذا أنا يقظ مبصر تذكرت صنائع الإيمان والعقيدة، وتذكرت أبطال التاريخ الإسلامي الذين صنعوا مجد الأمة بإيمانهم وعزمهم وبطولتهم .* 
*فالعقيدة الصحيحة هي التي فتحت على المؤمنين الأولين ذلك الملك الواسع وصنعت من إيوان كسرى مجدا لسعد بن أبي وقاص، وتمخضت هذه المعاني في نفسي ، وتصورت كل مجاهد أمام عيني قد تقمص روح خالد أو طارق، وعندما أنهيت كلمتي فيهم كبروا في لهجة صادقة ، وجملة "الله أكبر"تضمنت سر الاعتقاد وسر الجهاد وسر الفداء وسر النصر والتمكين.* 
*وتضاءلت أمامهم عندما انبرى للحديث أحدهم وهو في السبعين من العمر يدعى (عمي علي) ذو لحية كثيفة بيضاء تطل من عينيه شرارة العزم والحماسة، أمنيته الوحيدة منذ زمن طويل أن يمتد به الأجل حتى تندلع الثورة فينتظم في صفوف المجاهدين، وقال في إصرار وتصميم ما مؤداه باللغة الفصيحة :"إننا قد عاهدنا الله أن نواصل جهادنا حتى نحرر الجزائر أو نفوز بالشهادة"([20]).* 
*عقيدة في القلوب ومصاحف في الجيوب* 
*ومن الأمور المأثورة عن المجاهدين والمؤثرة في النفوس أخبار اصطحاب للمصحف الشريف لتلاوة القرآن الكريم الذي كان يعتبر زادا تتقوت به القلوب وتتزود به النفوس وتتقوى به الأبدان، لمواجهة العدو بثبات في الميدان، ويزداد الأمر تأثيرا إذا تعلق الأمر بأحد المجاهدين الكبار أو شهيد ومن الشهداء الأبرار.* 
*ومن هؤلاء العقيد عميروش رحمه الله تعالى الذي استشهد وهو يحمل في جيبه المصحف الشريف([21])، ولعله يكون المصحف الذي أرسله إليه الشيخ العربي التبسي حين طلب منه أن يكتب له وصية يعمل بها الجهاد.* 
*ومن هؤلاء ذاك المجاهد البطل الذي تحصن في مكان منيع بين الصخور في كيمن نصبه المجاهدون لقوات الاحتلال بالقرب من ذراع الميزان، وما إن بدأ إطلاق النار حتى أخذ يرسل نيران رشاشه بمهارة فائقة ، لا يطلق رصاصة إلا حين يستيقن أنها قاتلة، كان من حين إلى آخر يطلق بحنجرته القوية تكبيرة تخترق الفضاء وتردد صداها الجبال فتنخلع لها القلوب الضعيفة وتستأنس بها القلوب العامرة بالإيمان وتلهب مشاعرها وتدفع أصحابها إلى الأمام غير مبالين بما يصيبهم، ولم تمض ساعة من الزمن حتى أقلق جنود الاحتلال وأحدث فيهم حيرة وبلبلة ، وصارت قذائف المدفعية جلها مصوبة إلى الصخور التي تحصن بها، فأصابته شظية قنبلة تطايرت من خلفه فسقط شهيدا بعد مقاومة ضارية وبعد أن أحدث في العدو مجزرة رهيبة.* 
*أخيرا بلغه الله مناه وهو الذي كان كلما خرج إلى معركة من المعارك قال لإخوانه في لهجة الجاد الذي لا يمازح من كان له شهيد في الجنة يريد أن يوصي إليه بشيء، فأنا إلى الجنة اليوم ذاهب ، وعندما يعود من المعركة يبدي تأففا وأسفا لتخلفه عن قافلة الشهداء.* 
*وعندما انتهت المعركة وانسحب المجاهدون وساد السكون صعد ضابط فرنسي مع بقايا جنوده إلى مربض الأسد الهصور وهناك وجدوا ما أذهلهم وأثر في نفوسهم ، فبعدما وجدوا جثته ممزقة صب عليه قائدهم وابلا من الشتائم قبل أن يستخرج من قلنسوة "قشابيته" مصحفا صغيرا وقطعة من خبز الشعير، تأمل الضابط ما في يده مليا ثم أخذ المصحف وفتحه ونظر في صفحات منه، ثم أخذ قطعة الخبر يحاول كسرها بأسنانه ليتعرف مدى قدمها ويبوستها، ثم التفت على جنوده وقال لهم:"تعلموا هذه الحقيقة: إن المدافع والقنابل قد تقضي على الأشخاص كما قضت على هذا الرجل ولكمها لا تقضي على العقيدة والإيمان". ولشدة تأثير المشهد والكلمة التي قالها القائد تفطر قلب راوي القصة-وهو حركي- ندما وأسى فقرر من حينه التوبة إلى ربه والالتحاق بصفوف المجاهدين([22]).* 
*هذه مجموعة خواطر متناثرة جمعتها في عجالة لخدمة الفكرة التي جعلتها عنوانا لهذه المقالة وحرصت على توثيقها من مصادرها عسى أن ينفع الله تعالى بها، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا الإخلاص والصدق والوفاء، وأن ينشر في أمتنا الأمن والود والإخاء، وأن ينفي عنها تآمر وكيد الأعداء، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.* 
*[1] / الحياة الروحية في الثورة الجزائرية لمحمد زروال (70).* 
*[2] / صفحات من جهاد الجزائر لمحمد الصالح الصديق (56).*

*[3] / موضوعات وقضايا من تاريخ الجزائر والعرب (2/152).* 
*[4] / موضوعات وقضايا من تاريخ الجزائر والعرب (2/492-493).* 
*[5] / تاريخ الجزائر المعاصر (1954-1962) لمحمد العربي الزبيري (2/179-180) ومن هؤلاء القادة الذين أشار إليهم بوضياف ، ومن الكتاب الذين صرحوا بأن حرب التحرير لم تكن جهادا جودي أتومي في كتابه العقيد عميروش أمام مفترق الطرق (187).* 
*[6] / المجاهد راوي القصة هو محمد لحمر المدعو عبد الجبار كما في مقال البعد الروحي واثره في نجاح ثورة النار والنور خلال ثورة نوفمبر المباركة ، لأحمد تواقين ، أعمال الملتقى الوطني الثاني حول البعد الروحي في ثورة التحرير المباركة (191) .* 
*[7] / انظر الثورة في الولاية الثالثة ليحيى بوعزيز (321)، هذا وإننا نجد في صفوف الثوار من المقاتلين والسياسيين بعض الشيوعيين المتورطين في الأزمة البربرية (1949) الذين اعتبروا الصراع بين الإسلام والنصرانية في الجزائر صراعا بين مستعمر ومستعمر !!! انظر نداء الحق لمحمد عباس (153).* 
*[8] / يقول المجاهد العميد عمار بن عودة وهو ينتقد وثيقة الصومام :" وتحفظنا كذلك على مبدأ العلمانية، وكان رأينا أن هذه المسألة سابقة لأوانها، فكيف ندعو الناس على الثورة باسم الجهاد ونرفع راية العلمانية في آن واحد؟!" انظر ثوار عظماء لمحمد عباس (221).* 
*[9] / اللمامشة في الثورة لمحمد زروال (300-301) وانظر أيضا (369).* 
*[10] / صفحات من جهاد الجزائر (163).* 
*[11] / العقيد عميروش أمام مفترق الطرق لجودي أتومي (177-178).* 
*[12] / معجزة شعب لمحمد الصالح الصديق، أعمال الملتقى الوطني الثاني حول البعد الروحي في ثورة التحرير المباركة (64).* 
*[13] / الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس رائد الإصلاح الإسلامي والتربية في الجزائر لرابح تركي (66).* 
*[14] / التعليم القومي والشخصية الجزائرية لرابح تركي (109).* 
*[15] / التعليم القومي والشخصية الجزائرية لرابح تركي (110).* 
*[16] / قادة الغرب يقولون دمروا الإسلام أبيدوا أهله لجلال العالم (33).* 
*[17] /آثار البشير الإبراهيمي (5/37).* 
*[18] / آثار البشير الإبراهيمي (5/47).* 
*[19] / البعد الديني في التنظيم الاجتماعي والمقاومة إبان الثورة التحريرية لمختار فيلالي أعمال الملتقى الوطني الثاني حول البعد الروحي في ثورة التحرير المباركة (116).* 
*[20] / صفحات من جهاد الجزائر (42-43).* 
*[21] / فرنسا والأطروحة البربرية لأحمد بن نعمان (336).* 
*[22] / صفحات من جهاد الجزائر (145-148) بتصرف .* 
http://http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=406929

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بارك الله فيكِ ، على هذه المشاركة ، جاءت في وقتها، زادك الله علما نافعا.

----------


## أمة الله مريم

وفيكم بارك الله.
وزادك أخيتي.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صدقت يا مريم ...
ألم يكن الجيل الذي شارك في الثورة هم من تلاميذ جمعية العلماء المسلمين ؟
ألم تكن صيحاتهم الله أكبر ؟؟

ألم يكونوا يسمون العدو الفرنسي بالكفار ؟ 

والله انها من أيام الإسلام العظيمة  يا اخوتي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                 مدينة قسنطينة عاصمة الشرق الجزائري

* بليل عبدالكريم

http://www.alukah.net/Culture/1042/9290/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                 ثلة من علماء قسنطينة

* بليل عبدالكريم

http://www.alukah.net/Culture/1042/7847/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## العاصمية

> جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك و نفع بك .
> ذاك الرد سبب الكثير من الفوضى  . كنت أجرب هل أجيد الهدرة باللهجة الجزائرية وأظن أني مُنيت بفشل ذريع .


الشيء الذي يعجبني في كلام الجزائريين هو أهدر أهدري ونحن نقول تكلم تكلمي 
لأن في اللغة الهدر هو صوت البعير - الجمل.
ويعجبني : نحي كراعك ونحن نقول رجلك. لأن الكرع للحيوان.
وليس هذا استهزاء لا بل تعجب.
 وكلامهم ينتهي بال ش مثل: ما علينا ينقلب ماعليناش
ما تروحي--- ما تروحيش
ما تأكل  ---- ما تاكولش
اعجبني ادغام الحروف: مثل قل له --- قُللُو
يقلبون ط ت: الطريق ---التريق
وغير ها كثير.
أفهم جميع كلامهم ولا أستطيع الجواب. الكل يتلف.
واش أعلينا دُرك أنقوللكُم تَصَبحُو ابخير أرقدو مليح وأدعونّأ بَلخِير. (كلام جوائري واضح)

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

> الشيء الذي يعجبني في كلام الجزائريين هو أهدر أهدري ونحن نقول تكلم تكلمي 
> لأن في اللغة الهدر هو صوت البعير - الجمل.
> ويعجبني : نحي كراعك ونحن نقول رجلك. لأن الكرع للحيوان.
> وليس هذا استهزاء لا بل تعجب.


هذا ما اعجبك.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم
أ هذا ما أعجبكِ يا أُخيَّتي، لدينا كلام جميل و تعابير كثيره !! 
أ تْفَكْرِي بَلَاكْ تَلْقَايْ شِي كْلِيمَات زِينَه ، الله يعطيك الرْبَح    : )

----------


## أمة الله مريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته............
أكرمكم الله يا أستاذ رضا الحملاوي.
وجزاكم خيرا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته............
> أكرمكم الله يا أستاذ رضا الحملاوي.
> وجزاكم خيرا.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وجزاك الله خيراً وأكرمك في الدارين يا أخت مريم

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

موضوع جميل، لم أره إلا الآن، بارك الله فيكم. 

كلام مختصر عن جيجل:

أصل اسمها من الفينيقيين ـ و الله أعلم ـ و كانوا يسمونها بـ "إيقلقيلي" أو "إيجلجيلي" و في لغتهم معناه الشواطئ الصخرية، هذا الكلام سمعته من أستاذتي في التاريخ. 

و قد قرأت كلاما آخر، أن الكلمة أصلها قلقلة و هي مدينة فلسطينية أتى منها أحد أمراء أو ملوك الفينقيين فسماها بذلك تيمنا بمدينته التي فر منها. 

و هناك من يعتقد أن الكلمة آمازيغية الأصل، بسبب لفظها، و الله أعلم. 

و قد اختصرها على ما يبدو العرب إلى جيجل. 

أهلها من البرير ـ أمازيغ ـ من قبيلة كتامة. 

كيف غلب عليها اللسان العربي، لا أدري.  لكن الحمد لله على كل حال، و حتى إني لم أكن مدركا لوجود الألفاظ البربرية في لهجتها إلا يوم بدأت أختلط بأهل المناطق الأخرى. 

فقلت مرة في وليمة لأخ: ناولني من فضلك "آغنجا" فقال لي عفوا ماذا؟؟ قلت من جديد "آغنجا"! و أشرت إليها. فأجاب: آه، تقصد الغراف! "المغرف" 

و اكتشفت فيما بعد أن الكلمة بربرية، أكد لي هذا صديق مغربي من الناضور قال لي آغنجا معناه المغرف.

و هناك ألفاظ عديدة مثل: 
آغروم = قطعة خبز
آفوجال = الذرة
آوتول =  الأرنب الذكر
قزانة = العرافة 
الكنواش = التوأم 
آستوف = الشجيرات المتداخلة
آغريان = مكنة طبيعية عبارة عن أغصان مربوطة
آسكسو = الكسكس
آسفوف = الكسكس الجاف، يؤكل مع التمر و اللبن
تغنانت = العناد 
آرقاز = رجل شجاع 
آمونداس = ابن آوى (و الله أعلم)
تحلاوات = صيف شهر سبتمبر و فيه تنضج فاكهة الرمان

و هناك كلمات أخرى. لكن العجيب في لهجتها أنها تتميز بألفاظ فصيحة لا أجدها عند باقي المناطق الجزائرية. و لا أدري ما سبب ذلك، ألقربها من مدينة بجاية التي كانت تعج بالعلماء الفطاحل؟ ـ الله أعلم ـ 

تاريخيا استوطنها الرومان، و كانت ميناءهم و محل استجمامهم، بينما مدينتهم الرئيسية كانت سطيف، التي تقع وراء جيجل مباشرة جنوبا لا تفصلهما إلا الجبال. 

كذلك مر عليها الوندال، و عندنا ناس في جيجل شقر، تظنهم من أوروبا الشمالية إذا لم ينطقوا. 

حتى أشكال الكثير منهم تغلب عليهم الملامح الأوروبية، و لعل سبب هذا كثرة اختلاطهم بالأعراق الأخرى تاريخيا. 

و بعدها و لله الحمد جاءها الإسلام، و كان أهلها أولي بأس من أهل كتامة، لكن البأس + الجهل = الخراب

فقد وصلتهم الدعوة العبيدية و استغلتهم، فثاروا ضد الحكم العباسي و اجتاحوا الديار في اتجاه مصر، فاحتلوها و أنشؤوا مدينة القاهرة، تيمنا بقهرهم لعدوهم. و قد أخبرني الاخوة المصريون بوجود نهج أو شارع كبير في القاهرة اسمه شارع كتامة. 

للأمانة، قبيلة كتامة كبيرة و ممتدة و قد ذكر المؤرخون أنها كانت أساس جيش العبيديين، لذا فليس من المؤكد أنهم كلهم كانوا من جيجل، هذا إن كانوا أصلا من هناك. 

لكن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات. 

فقد كان لأهلها المواقف العظام تجاه الحملات الصليبية، فقد ابتلع الإسبان الكثير من المدن الجزائرية غربا باتجاه الشرق، حتى احتلوا مدينة بجاية، لكن الله بفضله و كرمه هيأ جيجل و بلحاق الاخوين خير الدين و بابا عروج، فقد تم تحصين المدينة و انطلق الزحف المضاد باتجاه بجاية فحاصروها و حررت في النهاية و بعدها انطلقت الحملات غربا و أعلن الجهاد و النفير العام حتى استردت جميع المدن الجزائرية. 

كان هذا في القرن السادس عشر للميلاد. 

جيجل عاصمة الجزائر بين 1520 ـ 1525 م 

فقد انتقل إليها خير الدين من الجزائر مع حاشيته و بدأ يخطط لاسترجاع المدن الجزائرية من الإسبان و وضع حد للأمراء الحفصيين. و قد تم له ذلك. 

احتلال جيجل و تحريرها في المعركة المصيرية 1664 م 

تم إرسال أسطول فرنسي ضخما قوام الحملة الأولى عشرة ألاف جندي. الهدف منه استيطان جيجل و جعلها مركز تخطيط لاحتلال الجزائر بأكملها. 

قدم الأسطول و احتل بجاية بدون مقاومة تذكر بسبب ضعف حاميتها، و بعدها بيوم مباشرة تم الإنطلاق إلى جيجل، تم احتلالها أيضا، لكن بعدها بيومين انطلق أهل جيجل في مقاومة شرسة غير منظمة فدحروا العدو إلى الوراء، لكنهم عجزوا عن تحرير المدينة، بسبب عدم تنظيمهم، لكنهم شوشوا عليه. الملك الفرنسي بلغه الأمر و لإصراره على المضي في مشروعه الإستعماري أرسل المدد و بالفعل وصل المدد، لكن بفضل الله التحقت الجيوش المنظمة من الجزائر بعدد كبير من القبائل الصغرى و انضم لهم أهل جيجل و تمت معركة كبيرة، ما جعل الفرنسيين يطالبون بهدنة، لكن الجيش الجزائري رفض و أصر على تصفية وجودهم عن بكرة أبيهم. و حصل له ذلك، حيث كان الفرنسيون يهربون و يصرخون بصوت واضح " اتركونا و سندخل في الإسلام!!!" 

و قد غنموا منهم غنائم جمة، حيث أن الفرنسيين بعد رجوعهم في القرن التاسع عشر كانوا يجدون سيوف الفرنسيين الراجعة إلى القرن السادس عشر عند الجزائريين في جيجل. 

و كانت جيجل قبل هذه الفترة أي قبل القرن السادس عشر عبارة عن إمارة مستقلة، حاول أمراء الدولة الحفصية السيطرة عليها من بجاية و قسنطينة، لكن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل. 

أما عن العلم، فلا أعرف أنه ظهر فيها علماء بارزون، فقد كان الكثير من أهلها يهجرون إلى الجزائر العاصمة إذا ارادوا تحصيل المراكز السامية ـ و الله أعلم ـ

سأختم الكلام بوصف حسن الوزان لها و لأهلها من كتابه المشهور "وصف إفريقيا" 

قصر جيجل رجاله بواسل كرماء و أوفياء و كلهم فلاحون و أراضيهم وعرة غير صالحة إلا لزراعة الشعير و الكتان و القنب الذي ينمو بكمية كبيرة. انتهى. 

و قد زارها في القرن السادس عشر. 

لمن أراد الاستزادة فيمكن أن يقرأ كتاب 

تاريخ منطقة جيجل قديما و حديثا لـ / علي خنوف

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

في هذه المشاركة سأعرفكم ببعض ( الألغاز الشعبية ) للباهية وهران
التي تعد جزء من الموروث الشعبي ، إلى جانب الأمثال الشعبية ،  ( بما أنني وجدت مشاركات حولها في الموضوع  ) ...وهي  تدرس في الأدب الشعبي بالجامعة الجزائرية اختصاص اللغة العربية وآدابها ...كمقياس سنوي ...وربما أضيف بعض الدراسات ها هنا .

وهذه عينات منها 
1 - زوج فولات زرعو بلاد
2 - كبشي يا لبقع فوق السطح يدقرقع 
3 - قده قد الفار وهو مالي دار



يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *ثلة من علماء قسنطينة*
> 
> بليل عبدالكريم 
> http://www.alukah.net/culture/1042/7847/



لله درهم !!!
بوركتم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> موضوع جميل، لم أره إلا الآن، بارك الله فيكم. 
> 
> كلام مختصر عن جيجل:
> 
> أصل اسمها من الفينيقيين ـ و الله أعلم ـ و كانوا يسمونها بـ "إيقلقيلي" أو "إيجلجيلي" و في لغتهم معناه الشواطئ الصخرية، هذا الكلام سمعته من أستاذتي في التاريخ. 
> 
> و قد قرأت كلاما آخر، أن الكلمة أصلها قلقلة و هي مدينة فلسطينية أتى منها أحد أمراء أو ملوك الفينقيين فسماها بذلك تيمنا بمدينته التي فر منها. 
> 
> و هناك من يعتقد أن الكلمة آمازيغية الأصل، بسبب لفظها، و الله أعلم. 
> ...


 بوركتم ... وتبقى جيجل راااائعة فعلا ....

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لله درهم !!!
> بوركتم


بارك الله فيك أختي أمة الوهاب

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

و فيك بارك الأخت أمة الوهاب شميسة

الكهوف العجيبة: 



جيجل اجتمعت فيها الفصول الأربعة، و هي أكبر ولاية تلقيا للأمطار، في فصل الربيع تمشي على السهل و الجو مشمس، و تحتاج فقط أن ترفع رأسك نحو الجبال لترى هذا المنظر.





جبل البابور الذي شهد معارك ضارية ضد الفرنسيين



المدينة القديمة، التي دارت فيها رحى الحرب سنة 1664 م 





خريطة للمدينة ترجع إلى 1604 م 



سفينة حربية قديمة ترمز لعهد القوة

----------


## لجين الندى

على أني منشغلة جداً هذه الأيام ،لكني أحب دخول هذا الموضوع
لأني أريد أن أتعلم كل شيء عن الجزائر .. وخاااااااااااصة اللهجة .. نفسي أفهما 

أخذت لي كم كلمة ، وبأكمل لنهاية الوضوع

يعني بأخذ كورس عندكم في اللهجة الجزائرية  :Smile:

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

مرحبا بقرائنا الكرام ،،

توضيح لـ دِيَّشْ و أخواتها في اللهجة الجيجلية:

بِيَّشْ : بأي شيء؟

فِيَّشْ : في أي شيء؟ 

عَلِّيَّشْ : على أي شيء أو لأي شيء؟

كيفاش : كيف هذا الشيء؟ 

دِيَّشْ : ماذا؟ و لا أدري أصلها. 

ثم عندك في اللهجة الغربية (الغرب الجزائري) مثلا يقولون كِراك للسؤال عن الحال، لكنها اختصار لـ كيف أراك؟ 

راني بخير أي تراني بخير. 

و من خصوصيات اللهجة الجيجلية أنها عربية بالكامل، لكن بقيت فيها كلمات آمازيغية و فرنسية طبعا، لكنها في كثير من الأحيان تستعمل أداة التعريف و التنكير البربرية.

مثلا: الفرخ يقول له آفروخ. آ للتعريف.

و إذا كان نكرة يقولون حا فروخ بمعنى فرخ. الحاء للتنكير. 

تعجبني كلمة الفاسق، يقولون آسفوق. 

أتركم مع ما كتب، لعله أن يحرضني شيء جديد في المستقبل.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> على أني منشغلة جداً هذه الأيام ،لكني أحب دخول هذا الموضوع
> لأني أريد أن أتعلم كل شيء عن الجزائر .. وخاااااااااااصة اللهجة .. نفسي أفهما 
> 
> أخذت لي كم كلمة ، وبأكمل لنهاية الوضوع
> 
> يعني بأخذ كورس عندكم في اللهجة الجزائرية


أهلا وسهلا بك أختنا على صفحات موضوع ( بلادي ) ، ( متشرفين )حسن ... الطلب ليس غريبا .. الكثير من الصديقات طلبن مني ذلك ... وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ، ويسر أمورك كلها .
لتعودي للموضوع ونعلمك لهجتنا  :Smile: 
( تبقاي على خير )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ثم عندك في اللهجة الغربية (الغرب الجزائري) مثلا يقولون كِراك للسؤال عن الحال، لكنها اختصار لـ كيف أراك؟ 
> 
> .


صحيح ، بارك الله فيك

كي راك ؟
على شاكلة :
كي فاش ؟ ( فاش لم أجد لها أصلا )
كي صرالك ؟
كي حتى ؟
كي داير 
ودائما ( كي ) تفيد ( كيف ) 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك الأخ أبا هارون الجزائري على تعريفنا بمنطقةٍ من الجزائر 
"جيجل" ... 
فوجئت أنها كانت عاصمةً للجزائر في وقتٍ ما ... جميل

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.
شرّفتم الموضوع ... بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم ..
أشكر الأخ أبا هارون الجزائري على تعريفه بمنطقة جيجل ، 
وهي أصلي و بلد أبي و أجدادي يعني أنا جيجلية إدِي خُوتي دَشْ كُو تْكُولْ ..   : )
أفرحني كثيرا ذالك العرض، فطالما أحببنا جيجل و أهلها الطيبين ،
و أشكر كلّ من شرفنا بمشاركته بارك الله فيكم نوَّرتم الموضوع،

و أشكركم  على إستلام الصفحة و أنا سأنسحب لأترك لكم الموضوع أمانة ، 
كلما تذكرتم بلادكم أُكتبوا شيء عنها في الموضوع،
 حفظ الله لنا بلدنا و بلاد المسلمين أجمعين، 

أستودع الله دينكم و أماناتكم وخواتيم أعمالكم، 
أُدعوا لي بالتوفيق و بالحياة السعيدة ، والذرية الصالحة ،
 السلام عليكم إخوتي في الله .
أختكم في الله / أم يوسف العربي.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

... استلام ... أستودع ... أنسحب ... أختي أم يوسف ، أهو الوداع ... ؟ أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأن يجعلك مفتاح خير أينما ذهبتي ... وأسأل الله أن تعودي إلينا سالمة غانمة ... ونقول لك : عود أحمد ...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> ... استلام ... أستودع ... أنسحب ... أختي أم يوسف ، أهو الوداع ... ؟
> نعم يا أختي هو الوداع !!
>  أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة ،
> آمين و إياكِ 
>  وأن يجعلك مفتاح خير أينما ذهبتي ... 
> آمين و لكِ المثل
> وأسأل الله أن تعودي إلينا سالمة غانمة ...
> ان شاء الله، لكن ممكن تعود بنتي أو ولدي مو أنا  : )
>  ونقول لك : عود أحمد ...
> ...


بارك الله فيكِ على كلامك الجميل ، أستودعكِ الله.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ... استلام ... أستودع ... أنسحب ... أختي أم يوسف ، أهو الوداع ... ؟ أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأن يجعلك مفتاح خير أينما ذهبتي ... وأسأل الله أن تعودي إلينا سالمة غانمة ... ونقول لك : عود أحمد ...


اللهم آمين ... 
وجزاك الله خيراً أختنا الجزائرية على الموضوع الجميل عن بلد  الجزائر ... 
وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

إن شاء الله الأخت طويلبة العلم الجزائرية الجيجلية، أتهلا في روحك! 

و حظ موفق بإذن الله في ما أنت مقدمة عليه. 

و شكر الله لكم جميعا سعيكم و حسن تجاوبكم. 

و أختم بمقولة من التراث الشعبي

الرجال بالرجال و الرجال بالله

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> اللهم آمين ... 
> وجزاك الله خيراً أختنا الجزائرية على الموضوع الجميل عن بلد الجزائر ... 
> وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير


بارك الله فيك أخي و خيرا جزاك الله، واصلوا في التعريف ببلدكم ، ولا تنسونا من الدعاء.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> إن شاء الله الأخت طويلبة العلم الجزائرية الجيجلية، أتهلا في روحك! 
> 
> و حظ موفق بإذن الله في ما أنت مقدمة عليه.  
> و شكر الله لكم جميعا سعيكم و حسن تجاوبكم.  
> و أختم بمقولة من التراث الشعبي 
> 
> الرجال بالرجال و الرجال بالله


آمين و لكم المثل أخي الكريم، 
و أتهلاو في بعضاكم ، أَحِبوا بعضكم، سواء جزائريين أو عرب ، فكلنا إخوة ، 
وفقنا الله و إياكم، و حفظ الله لنا بلادنا و بلاد المسلمين ، اللهم آمين.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> آمين و لكم المثل أخي الكريم، 
> و أتهلاو في بعضاكم ، أَحِبوا بعضكم، سواء جزائريين أو عرب ، فكلنا إخوة ، 
> وفقنا الله و إياكم، و حفظ الله لنا بلادنا و بلاد المسلمين ، اللهم آمين.


 اللهم استجب ... آمين ...

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أثناء قراءة أختكم تسنيم الجزائرية لهذا الموضوع الثري وللردود القيمة
تبادر إلى ذهنها هذا السؤال:
ترى... كم جزائريا في هذه المجلس الشريف؟

----------


## لجين الندى

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أثناء قراءة أختكم تسنيم الجزائرية لهذا الموضوع الثري وللردود القيمة
> تبادر إلى ذهنها هذا السؤال:
> ترى... كم جزائريا في هذه المجلس الشريف؟


وكأنك علمتِ بما أريد قوله

فعلاً كم جزائرياً في هذا المجلس الشريف ؟

ما شاء الله المنتديات الاسلامية مليئة بالجزائريين
نرى فيكم الخير ان شاء الله يا أهل الجزائر

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

آمين ، يا أُخَيَّتي ، ونرى الخير إن شاء الله في كل أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلَّم.
حفظ الله أبناء بلادي و أبناء المسلمين أجمعين في كل بقعة على وجه الأرض.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وكأنك علمتِ بما أريد قوله
> 
> فعلاً كم جزائرياً في هذا المجلس الشريف ؟
> 
> ما شاء الله المنتديات الاسلامية مليئة بالجزائريين
> نرى فيكم الخير ان شاء الله يا أهل الجزائر


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ... أينما نجد متسعا فنحن ( أهل البيت  :Smile:  ) ، رغم ذلك فالنسبة الأكبر من معارفي من خارج الجزائر !!!
حفظ الله الجميع ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا ... نحن الضيوف وأنت رب المنزل

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

كثيرا ما يتبادر إلى ذهني هذا البيت الذي ختم به الإمام بن باديس رحمه الله قصيدته الرائعة: شعب الجزائر مسلم

ختمها بقوله:
فإذا هلكت فصيحتي*** تحيا الجزائر والعرب

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

شَعْـبُ الجزائـرِ مُسْلِـمٌ وَإلىَ العُروبـةِ يَنتَسِـبْمَنْ قَالَ حَادَ عَنْ أصْلِـهِ أَوْ قَالَ مَاتَ فَقَـدْ كَـذبْأَوْ رَامَ إدمَـاجًـا لَــهُ رَامَ المُحَال من الطَّلَـبْيَانَـشءُ أَنْـتَ رَجَاؤُنَـا وَبِكَ الصَّباحُ قَدِ اقْتَـربْخُـذْ لِلحَيـاةِ سِلاَحَـهـا وَخُضِ الخْطُوبَ وَلاَ تَهبْوَاْرفعْ مَنارَ الْعَـدْلِ وَالإ حْسانِ وَاصْدُمْ مَن غَصَبْوَاقلَعْ جُـذورَ الخَائنيـنَ فَمنْهُـم كُـلُّ الْعَـطَـبْوَأَذِقْ نفُـوسَ الظَّالمِيـنَ سُمًّـا يُمْـزَج بالرَّهَـبْوَاهْزُزْ نفوسَ الجَامِديـنَ فَرُبَّمَـا حَـيّ الْخَـشَـبْمَـنْ كَـان يَبْغـي وَدَّنَـا فَعَلَى الْكَرَامَةِ وَالرّحـبْأوْ كَـانَ يَبْغـي ذُلَّـنَـا فَلَـهُ المَهَانَـةُ والحَـرَبْهَـذَا نِـظـامُ حَيَاتِـنَـا بالنُّـورِ خُـطَّ وَبِاللَّهَـبْحتَّـى يَعـودَ لقَومـنَـا من مَجِدِهم مَا قَدْ ذَهَـبْهَـذا لكُـمْ عَهْـدِي بِـهِ حَتَّى أوَسَّدَ فـي التُّـرَبْفَـإذَا هَلَكْـتُ فَصَيْحتـي تَحيَا الجَزائرُ وَ الْعـرَبْ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا ... نحن الضيوف وأنت رب المنزل



أحسن الله إليك أخي رضا ... الحمد لله رب العالمين فنحن كرماء بفضل الله تعالى ...ومرحبا بالجميع ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> شَعْـبُ الجزائـرِ مُسْلِـمٌ وَإلىَ العُروبـةِ يَنتَسِـبْ
> 
> مَنْ قَالَ حَادَ عَنْ أصْلِـهِ أَوْ قَالَ مَاتَ فَقَـدْ كَـذبْ
> أَوْ رَامَ إدمَـاجًـا لَــهُ رَامَ المُحَال من الطَّلَـبْ
> يَانَـشءُ أَنْـتَ رَجَاؤُنَـا وَبِكَ الصَّباحُ قَدِ اقْتَـربْ
> خُـذْ لِلحَيـاةِ سِلاَحَـهـا وَخُضِ الخْطُوبَ وَلاَ تَهبْ
> وَاْرفعْ مَنارَ الْعَـدْلِ وَالإ حْسانِ وَاصْدُمْ مَن غَصَبْ
> وَاقلَعْ جُـذورَ الخَائنيـنَ فَمنْهُـم كُـلُّ الْعَـطَـبْ
> وَأَذِقْ نفُـوسَ الظَّالمِيـنَ سُمًّـا يُمْـزَج بالرَّهَـبْ
> ...



رائعة من روائع ابن باديس ... شعب الجزائر مسلم ... جزيت خيرا تسنيم .

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

قال رحمه الله:
هذا لكم عهدي به *** حتى أوسد في الترب

فهل حفظنا العهد يا ترى؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

مَنْ كَــان يَبْغـي وَدَّنَــا *** فَعَلَى الْكَــرَامَــة  ِ وَالـرّحبْ 
هم هكذا الجزائريين : )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> مَنْ كَــان يَبْغـي وَدَّنَــا *** فَعَلَى الْكَــرَامَــة  ِ وَالـرّحبْ 
> 
> 
> هم هكذا الجزائريين : )


ترغيب في ودنا ... وترهيب من بطشنا في وجه العداة المغتصبين ...
أوْ كَـانَ يَبْغـي ذُلَّـنَـا فَلَـهُ المَهَانَـةُ والحَـرَبْ
لأنه باختصااااار :
هَـذَا نِـظـامُ حَيَاتِـنَـا بالنُّـورِ خُـطَّ وَبِاللَّهَـبْ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أوْ كَـانَ يَبْغـي ذُلَّـنَـا  ... فَلَـهُ المَهَانَـةُ والحَـرَبْ
(ابتسامة )
هؤلاء أيضاً الجزائريون 
لله دره!

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أحسنتما ، أحسن الله إليكما، حفظكما الله.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

هذا نظام حياتنا*** بالنور خط وباللهب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> هذا نظام حياتنا*** بالنور خط وباللهب


نور القرآن والسنة والإيمان ... 
ولهب الغضب في وجه العدوان

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

نور القرآن والسنة والإيمان ... 
ولهب الغضب في وجه العدوان

أي نعم... ورب الكعبة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> نور القرآن والسنة والإيمان ... 
> ولهب الغضب في وجه العدوان


 صدقت ... هذا وإلا فلا ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكن الله تعالى خيراً

----------


## أبو الهيثم المصري

*عندما اسمع عن الجزائر

اتذكر
عروج بربروس
وخير الدين بربروس
وحسن بن خير الدين
وصالح رئيس
ومحمد رئيس
وطرغود باشا
وقلج علي
وغيرهم كثييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي  ييييير جدا
الله يعلمهم

اتذكر اعجوبة المتوسط
واسطولها الضاري
اتذكر زينة البلدان
قاهرة العدوان

الجزائر الأبية
الصابرة
العفية
الصامدة
القوية

لله در الجزائر
زينة البلدان

ولله در مصر
كنانة الإسلام

ولله در بلاد المسلمين
فكل بلاد الإسلام بلادي

حفظها الله بحفظه
ورعاها برعايته
ووقاها بوقايته

آمين
آمين
آمين*

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> 1- باب جغرافيا الجزائر: 
> تقع الجزائر في شمال إفريقيا بين تونس والمغرب، تبلغ مساحتها 2.381.741 كم مربع. وتمثل الصحراء أربعة أخماس مساحتها، لتتنوع بذلك تضاريسها من صحراء و تلال و سهول و جبال..
> تحدها من الغرب بلاد المغرب الأقصى و الصحراء الغربية الحبيبة


عذراً عذراً أختي الكريمة

كفانا تمزيقاً لبلاد الإسلام

لا توجد دولة -حتى من دول سايكس بيكو- اسمها الصحراء الغربية إنما هي الصحراء المغربية

وجزاكم الله خيراً على الموضوع




> السلام عليكم.. لكي لا نقول هلك الناس .. ولكي لا نجرح في بلادنا الحبيبة.. فسنقول قد أصبح الدين غريبا و أصبح الإلتزام تخلفا و  أصبح الناس يتسابقون على الدنيا و دخل الأغلب في دائرة قطرها البعد عن العمل بما جاء في دين الله و سنة نبيه والعمل بما يليق بالحضارة المفروضة عليهم فرضا و طوعا  و مركزها تدهور المستوى المعيشي وكثرة المشاكل الإجتماعية والأخلاقية ومحيطها شباب أصبح كل همه كيف يقضي يومه و أين سينام وماذا سيأكل وكيف سيتدبر حال المصروف وهموم أنستهم دينهم و سنة نبيهم أما لون هذه الدائرة فهو أسمر بإسمرار قارتنا الجميلة إفريقيا ... لكن تفاءلوا خيرا تجدوا خيرا ... و ليس الكل مثل الجزء .. فمادامت الحياة قائمة و الكون يدور يبقى الخير والشر موجود.. هناك الصالح وهناك الطالح ... فمثلا المنطقة التي أسكن فيها أغلبيتهم شباب ملتزم و ذو أخلاق و شابات ملتزمات وذوات أخلاق والحمد لله .. فأحسب ان تختلف الأخلاق بإختلاف المناطق فكلما إقتربت من العاصمة إقتربت من موضة الحضارة وكلما إبتعدت عنها إقتربت من المحافضين و الملتزمين والله أعلم.. لكن تبقى هذه بلادي و أرضي و موطن أحبابي.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم للأسف الشديد والسبب معروف ... مفترق الطرق كان سنة 1992 لكن الأحداث منذ بداية السنة مبشرة ولله الحمد ...




> _ جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الذي فتحتموه ونحن في بلادنا الجزائر نذوق الأمرين من شدة الغربة والكربة والحكومة الجزائرية تكره المنهج السلفي جملة وتفصيلا وتتبنا الطرقية الصوفية وتدعم الزوايا حتى إنه في مبايعة الشيخ الجديد للطريقة التيجانية أرسل رئيس الجمهورية مبعوث رسمي لمبايعته هذا باختصار وما خفي أعظم._
> _نسأل الله السلامة والعافية
> _


طبعاً ما خفي كان أعظم

لا تنس أن سفراء أمريكا ذاتها -لا وكلاؤها- يحضرون الموالد وينفقون على الطرق الصوفية قطع الله دابرها




> الحال في الجزائر أفضل من كثير من البلدان الأخرى فلم التجريح
> حقيقة هناك عداوة للسنة في بعض المناطق وهناك نشاط كبير في مناطق اخرى
> بلادنا عاشت سنوات لم تعشها بلاد أخرى من بلاد المسلمين رعب وضياع امن وتقتيل وووو كل ذلك باسم الدين ثم انظر الحمد لله تلك السنوات جعلت النظرة إلى الدين مختلفة اللحية والقميص إرهاب الجلباب -لا أسمح لنفسي بنقل العبارات التي كانت قال- ثم الآن والحمد لله أصبحت تلك النظرة تمحى من العقول والقلوب وبدأت العلاقات تختلف حينما اختلط المستقيمون بالناس وبينوا لهم خطأ ما كان عليه الخوارج
> أنا كإنسان مستقيم والله وبالله وتالله أركب في الحافلات وأمشي في الطرقات أجد تقدير من الناس حتى أني أتحرج منه أحيانا ، كم من مرة كنت في حافلة وقام لي شخص من مكانه ليجلسني، فيه كم من مرة أجد البشاشة من الناس وتحيتهم ، كم من مرة يستوقفني رجل أو امرأة احيانا ليسألني سؤالا في الشرع ، الحال يا اخوان ويا أخوات انصلح ما كان مثلما كان عليه من قبل ، بل والله عانيينا في أول الاستقامة من أقرب الناس الينا لكن كان ذلك في بعض المرات بسبب تصرفاتنا الخاطئة لقلة من يوجهنا وبسبب بعض التصرفات والأفعال المشينة ممن ينسب إلى الدعوة ، وبسبب النظرة التي كانت حول المتدينين ، ولكن والله الآن نجد من أقرب الناس إلينا وممن يعرفنا تقديرا واحتراما ليس له نظير ، أما أن ننكر كل ذلك ونتهم البلاد وأهلها فلا بد من العدل 
> اما الفساد الأخلاقي فهذا حاصل في كل العالم ، مع أن بلادنا مازلت محافظة ولله الحمد والمنة رغم ما يوجد من ضياع لبعض الشباب وللساسة إلا أن هذا يقابله ما قدمت 
> بل لا أنسى ما سمعته من اخ من بلاد إسلامية وكان في بلادنا فعجب جدا مما رآه من حرص الشباب على صلاة الفجر ومن امتلاء المسجد فيه بالمصلين حتى شبهه بصلاة الجمعة عندهم


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

حتى الأطفال أصبحوا يعرفون من كان يقتل ويأتي من يكرر أسطوانة الخوارج و..الخ !

يا رجل ... ألا ترى أن ما يحدث في سوريا الآن نسخة شبه مطابقة لما حدث عندنا سوى أنه آنذاك لم تكن هناك هواتف محمولة وإنترنت في المنازل وفيسبوك وتويتر و...الجزيرة وغير ذلك !

والإنحراف لا يزال كثير وكبير يجب أن نتكلم بصراحة وقد نستثني بعض المناطق -مثل "مغنية" بحكم زياراتي المتكررة لها- فلك أن تتجول في وسط مدينة وهران مثلاً لترَ العجب العجاب

أما الساسة فهم المضيعون لا الضائعون

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

"مغنية"  ليس الزائر كالذي عاش فيها.

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> "مغنية"  ليس الزائر كالذي عاش فيها.


يبدو أنك من ساكنيها !

هلا فصلتَ لنا القول بارك الله فيك ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *عندما اسمع عن الجزائر**
> 
> اتذكر
> عروج بربروس
> وخير الدين بربروس
> وحسن بن خير الدين
> وصالح رئيس
> ومحمد رئيس
> وطرغود باشا
> ...


آمين
آمين
آمين
حفظك الله ورعاك ، وأرض الكنانة وكل بلاد المسليمن ، 
كم اتمنى أن أزور الاسكندرية !!!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الإمام المقرئ المحدث الراوية الرحال الجوال أبو القاسم الهذلي البسكري

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....83%D8%B1%D9%8A
*

----------


## حبيب الرسول

السلام عليكم ان الجزائر بعلامائها اشهرهم البشير الابراهيمي والعلامة عبد الحميد بن بايس القائل :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  شعب الجزائر مسلم والى العروبة ينتسب    من قال حادعن اصله اوقال مات فقد كذب :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   وايضا الشيخ الورتيلاني والعربي التبسي وحاليا عبد الرحمن شيباني  _  انها جزائر العظماء والشهداء الابرار_

----------


## حبيب الرسول

السلام عليكم اليكم اخوتي في الله لمحة بسيطة عن ولاية من ولايات الجزائر تلمسان اللتي كانت عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية لسنة 2011 من اشهر اماكنها سيدي بو مدين وهو الشخصية التي حاربت مع صلاح الدين الايوبي لتحرير اقصنا الشريف وهناك قطعت يداه  لذلك الى يومنا هذا مزال هذا المكان يتوافد اليه جميع السياح       _رحمه الله وجعلى مثواه الجنة ان شاء_ _الله_

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

حفظ الله الجزائر و كل بلاد المسلمين ... آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ترجمة الشيخ العلامة محمد العربي التباني السطيفي الجزائري
http://majles.alukah.net/t19607/


*ترجمة العلامة المحدث محمد العربي بن التباني السطايفي الجزائري*http://albordj.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_12.html

----------


## حمزازي

شكرا للقائمين على توفير الكتب المهمه التي تساعد الطالب للبحث

----------


## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

الجزائر أرض طيبة غنية سكانها ليسوا سواء منهم شقي و سعيد فيه كثير من مظاهر الشرك و ذرائعه كالقباب القبورية و منها التي ذكرت هنا تفاخرا و بلا إنكار بو مدين و غيره أراحنا الله منها و ما شابهها
و من أبناء الجزائر مجاهدون أبرار يأمرون بالمعروف و ينهون عن المنكر و يسارعون في الخيرات 
و من هاؤلاء من نحسبهم أهل علم و الله حسيبهم
كالشيخ فركوس حفظه الله 
أما الشيوخ المقلدة للأمام مالك من المالكية فليسوا أهل علم بإجماع العلماء 
أصلح الله البلاد و العباد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
جامع كتشاوة .. تاريخ وتراث*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/0...-post_255.html

----------

